#edubuntu 2006-05-01
<HedgeMage> okay folks, really dumb question: how do I take screen shots during the install, and where are they found once I've taken them?  (for the install chapter I'm working on)
<ogra> you'll need a vm
<ogra> qemu or vmware
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> haven't done that before, but I'm sure I can figure it out
<ogra> qemu is a major PITA ....
<ogra> plan several hours for one install to finish (if you have a fast machine as host)
<HedgeMage> oh fun
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but you can take highvolatges shots, they are fine 
<ogra> http://proto.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted
<HedgeMage> cool
<HedgeMage> that'll save quite a bit of time
<HedgeMage> be back later... have errands to run
* HedgeMage waves
<ogra> please ignore the resolution screenshot
<ogra> that only happens if your monitor has a broken bios
<ogra> and admin as the admin username might also lead to problems 
<ogra> the default sudoers group is called admin ... might have unpredictable side effects (even it *shouldnt* but you never know)
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> I'll walk through an install on a spare box when I have time, write the doc, then test it with the newbie friend I mentioned :)
<HedgeMage> anyhow, I need a shower, then I'm out of here 
* HedgeMage waves
<ogra> the initial CD bootscreen will change as well ... the server menuoption will disappear or get renamed
<ogra> enjoy
<no_no_no> can anyone point me to a really really basic walkthrough? for setting up edubuntu in a lab?
<no_no_no> anyone here can help?
<crimsun> ask in four hours.
<no_no_no> lol
<crimsun> no, I'm serious. More people in EU will be awake.
<no_no_no> ahh okay
<Ekushey> no_no_no: what exactly do u want to know?
<no_no_no> im trying to set up edubuntu clients
<no_no_no> ive followed these directions on the server
<no_no_no> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<no_no_no> now im trying to figure out how to get the clients to boot off it.. if they cant network boot
<no_no_no> i nee to put something on a floppy and put it on the HD
<no_no_no> and so i have this : 
<no_no_no> http://ltsp.org/documentation/ltsp-4.1/ltsp-4.1-en.html#AEN618
<no_no_no> but im lost...
<no_no_no> im at rom-o-matic and it wants me to choose an NIC/ROM type! omg
<no_no_no> what **IS** this?
<no_no_no> :/
<no_no_no> it say:
<no_no_no> #  Load the linux kernel into the memory of the workstation. This can be done several different ways, including:
<no_no_no>    1. Bootrom (Etherboot,PXE,MBA,Netboot)
<no_no_no>    2. Floppy
<no_no_no>    3. Hard disk
<no_no_no>    4. CD-ROM
<no_no_no>    5. USB Memory device
<no_no_no>  i wanna put it on the HD.
<no_no_no> and then it say:
<no_no_no> # Hard disk
<no_no_no> The hard disk can be used with LILO or GRUB, to load the Linux kernel and initrd. OR, you can load the Etherboot bootrom image from the hard disk, and it will act like a bootrom.
<Ekushey> no_no_no: why r u using the live cd?
<no_no_no> huh?
<no_no_no> im not.
<no_no_no> i found help
<no_no_no> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<aaron__> anyone here can help?
<lucasvo> aaron__: ask a specific question, please
<aaron__> heya
<aaron__> im trying to get edubuntu to  work .. im booting from PXE and theres an error 17 with grub
<lucasvo> what's error 17?
<lucasvo> what does it say?
<lucasvo> hi cbx33 !
<cbx33> hi lucasvo 
<noodleman> hey
<noodleman> i keep getting a "killed" message repeating when i install anyone know why?
<cbx33> did give us a chance to answer
<cbx33> didn;t
<lucasvo> ogra: is there already a spec on how to implement localdevices on ltsp?
<lucasvo> e.g. usb storage
<ogra> lucasvo, nope, as i said yesterday
<lucasvo> when did you  say that?
<cbx33> ogra: good morning
<cbx33> has someone mentioned about the ltsp boot splash still saying ubuntu and not edubuntu?
<cbx33> is this something that will be changed
<ogra> cbx33, i'd like to, i'm not sure if its to intrusive
<ogra> lucasvo, yesterday, before jono cam in i think
<cbx33> ogra: do you know how the authentication works in ltsp?
<ogra> ??
<cbx33> when you log in
<ogra> ssh
<cbx33> I'm a little confused, how much is stored in the ltsp root
<cbx33> if I install something on the main machine....it still turns up in the ltsp root
<cbx33> does that make sense
<lucasvo> cbx33: how do you mean that?
<cbx33> well I was logged on last night....after it had finished installing
<cbx33> and I installed xchat
<lucasvo> and?
<cbx33> now when i log on as a client i have access to that 
<cbx33> i thought I had to chroot into the ltsp root to install software there?
<lucasvo> cbx33: thats the reason why one should use thin clients
<lucasvo> the applications are installed und executed on the server
<cbx33> that's why I'm confused.....what does the ltsp root actually do then
<cbx33> if I can install apps as normal
<lucasvo> the client is only a minimal system with X-server which connnects over an ssh tunnel to the server
<cbx33> right i see
<cbx33> so the ltsp root is just that to run the X-client
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> right.......
<ogra> imagine the thin client as mouse/keyboard/monitor extension of the server, nothing more
<lucasvo> cbx33: you know the X system with server/client?
<cbx33> yes
<lucasvo> X-client is on the server
<lucasvo> X-server is on the client
<cbx33> right
<pips1> is there a browsable listing of universe packages of dapper on the web somewhere?
<pips1> i.e. similar to the browsable debian package web pages...
<ogra> packages.ubuntu.com you mean ? 
<pips1> ogra, thanks, that's what i was looking for... but it doesn't list dapper packages yet?
<ogra> they only list releases
<pips1> ah
<pips1> how can I check which version of a certain package will be in dapper-universe?
<ogra> you cant
<ogra> it might still get updated
<ogra> (thats why packages.u.c only has released versions)
<pips1> ogra, but I guess I could browse the packages from within a dapper beta live cd, no?
<pips1> in synaptic
<pips1> (I don't currently have that cd here...)
<pips1> ?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> but that still wont tell you if we update a package the next 5 weeks or not :)
<cbx33> ogra: got that fix for me to test with the clock skew yet?
<cbx33> and were those updates ok?
<ogra> cbx33, nope, that has to wait ...
<ogra> they started building a beta2
<cbx33> crikey, ok.......
<cbx33> same for the updates?
<cbx33> need a hand with anything?
<cbx33> is it a known bug in breezy OO that you can't print off from a .doc or a .rtf, but you can from a .odt ??
<ogra> it needs testing indeed :)
<cbx33> as soon as I resave a file I can print it
<ogra> no idea, i rarely use ooo
<ogra> (i dont even keep it installed)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> well, working in a school it's kind of a must for me: :p
<ogra> its a space hog ...
<cbx33> indeed it is
<ogra> i need the space for development usually :)
<cbx33> but for some a necessary space hog
<cbx33> I'll be available to test whenever you need it
<cbx33> and anything else you can throw at me.....
<ogra> will still take some hours until the first isos are ready
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> ogra: seems like you never get a rest :p
<cbx33> why the wuick turnaround?
<cbx33> *quick?
<ogra> there is an evil bug in the liveCD installer that wipes your partition table in certain situations
<cbx33> bugger
<cbx33> I'm glad I did't try that out
<cbx33> but my VM wouldn't have minded :p
<cbx33> ogra: you gonna be able to make the meeting?
<ogra> cbx33, I PARTIALLY HOLD THE MEETING
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> sorry, capslock freked out
<ogra> *freaked
<blugtu> hi ogra :)
<blugtu> im bluekuja^^
<blugtu> hi cbx33
<ogra> hi
<cbx33> how do we know that blugtu :p
<cbx33> you could be an evil imposter :p
<blugtu> hehehe
<blugtu> yes
<cbx33> you...are....
<cbx33> Bluekuja never laughs like that
<blugtu> lol
<cbx33> ogra: can you remove the oik please :p
<blugtu> if you want i can talk in italian 
<blugtu> hehe :)
<ogra> oik ? 
<cbx33> urchin?
<cbx33> how does urchin grab you
<blugtu> oliver meeting at 2 o'clock?
<blugtu> pete how is going with the channel?
<cbx33> good, I announced it today, every was very thankful
<blugtu> good
<blugtu> :)
<cbx33> but i forgot to setup CGIIRC so I can get in there
<blugtu> later ill create you 
<blugtu> the radio channel
<blugtu> ;)
<cbx33> thank you
<blugtu> np man
<blugtu> you're welcome
<cbx33> we almost have a preview episode ready :D
<blugtu> ehhe
<blugtu> pete you didnt believe me before?
<cbx33> ahhhh maybe I do now
<cbx33> :p
<blugtu> hehe yes
<blugtu> im away from home
<cbx33> or maybe some has hacked your network and was readying our conversations yesterday
<blugtu> lol
<blugtu> no there are 
<blugtu> a lot of security
<blugtu> checks
<blugtu> ^^
<blugtu> pete 1 hour for te meeting?
<cbx33> yes
* cbx33 is looking forward to it
<cbx33> I love meetings :D
<blugtu> lol
<blugtu> agenda?
<cbx33> standard agenda
<blugtu> oh okie
<blugtu> i go to eat 
<blugtu> i just finished
<blugtu> see you later
<blugtu> cya
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<blugtu> hey highvoltage
<blugtu> good morning/afternoon ^^
<JaneW> **REMINDER** Edubuntu Update meeting in 20 mins in #ubuntu-meeting
<blugtu> JaneW ,which are agenda items?
<ogra> blugtu, same as always ...
<highvoltage> hi blugtu / cbx33 
<blugtu> perfect oliver
<blugtu> hi jon
<blugtu> :)
<ogra> not perfect :)
<ogra> we'll need to change that
<highvoltage> ah, blugtu = bluekaja?
<blugtu> yep
<blugtu> yep jon im bluekuja
<blugtu> :)
<blugtu> yes ogra ,an edubuntu agenda would be nice
<blugtu> ^^
<ogra> blugtu, yes, but the static agenda was sufficient for the last 7 months ...
<blugtu> tep thats true
<blugtu> *yep
<cbx33> heheh
<blugtu> highvoltage : drupal translation is no more needed?
<highvoltage> blugtu: it's needed, we just don't have the infrastructure :/
<blugtu> oh okie
<blugtu> it will be available soon ?
<ogra> is LP account management in place already ?
<blugtu> or in the next future?
<blugtu> im alwais ready for that , so jon just ask me when its available ,
<highvoltage> blugtu: hedgemadge knows someone who's working on something, apparently the newer version of drupal will have better translations support. worst case scenario, we do something manual and hacky.
<blugtu> in LP
<cbx33> ogra: there's a slight bug in ltsp
<blugtu> ok then
<highvoltage> blugtu: although, if you want to manually start translating some pages, go ahead
<cbx33> but it could be intentional
<highvoltage> blugtu: we could consider having an it.edubuntu.org, or something similar
<blugtu> ok perfect
<ogra> cbx33, ?
<blugtu> wiki space will be on ubuntu-it.org website
<cbx33> the ltsp client splash screen is ubuntu not edubuntu
<cbx33> but thereis the theme available
<blugtu> also mailing list
<ogra> *sigh*
<cbx33> the symlink is wrong
<cbx33> it's a simple symlink change
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> want me to investigate?
<ogra> its not
<ogra> no
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> i know the problewm
<cbx33> sorry
<highvoltage> cbx33: ogra knows what needs to happen, and how it needs to happen :)
<ogra> we talked about it before
<cbx33> oh right....my apologies
<blugtu> highvoltage: we are setting up all things to put something online ,initially there will be a link in the homepage, that will go to edubuntu space with some basic informations, next ill translate getting started space for ogra
<ogra> edubuntu-artwork-usplash isnt installed in the chroot
<cbx33> i just did a simple fix by modifying the /etc/alternatives/ldm-theme symlink
<cbx33> ah i see
<ogra> thats something different
<blugtu> ogra: how is going with the getting started page?
<cbx33> that's what i meant.....the login screen
<ogra> indeed thats trivial, but a symlink is wrong, you broke it ;)
<blugtu> almost done
<blugtu> ?
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> :(
<ogra> use update-alternatives ldm-theme in the chroot
<cbx33> i wanted to customise it for our school
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> will do...
* cbx33 makes a note to wiki this.....if it's not already done
<ogra> no need to wiki that
<ogra> edubuntu-artwork will care for it
<cbx33> ah ok
<blugtu> ogra: ?
* cbx33 shuts up....seems like i need to read more....makeing a fool of myself again :p lol
<ogra> cbx33, nah, you cant know my todo list :)
<blugtu> ogra: is the getting started page done and rdy for translations?
<ogra> blugtu, nope
<blugtu> okie, just ping me when its done
<cbx33> i used the update alternatives and ....now ....it ...died
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ltsp-server/+bug/32066 - ogra is this to be closed now appears to be solved
<ogra> not yet
<ogra> oh
<ogra> yes, this one can be closed
<ogra> i thought you pointed to the time shift one
<ogra> closed
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> nice
<ogra> yay our first candidate on the page !
<cbx33> I aim to please
<cbx33> ogra: I uploaded my hackergotchi :p
<cbx33> hehehehehe
<ogra> hey sfllaw 
<sfllaw> Hey.
<ogra> ohhh#
<sfllaw> So I read the tail end of your meeting.
* ogra goes looking
<cbx33> noooo
<ogra> heh, nice haircut :)
<cbx33> haha
<cbx33> tony from hantslug constantly ribs me about it
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> I'm not as handsome as you though ogra 
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> bah, indeed you are 
<sfllaw> And it occurs to me that I should get a feel for how you guys handle bugs.
<ogra> sfllaw, not at all until you came 
<ogra> edubuntu bugs were my private pleasure
<cbx33> heheh
<sfllaw> What constitutes an Edubuntu bug?
<ogra> with you appearing on the scene we created the edubuntu bugsquad
<sfllaw> Wow.
<sfllaw> So, like on Monday?
<sfllaw> I only found out about BugSquads then too.
<ogra> the app is a dependency of edubuntu-dekto or edubuntu-server and not in ubuntu 
<ogra> so things like gcompris, kdeedu and the tux4kids apps ... as well as kino, blender and scibus 
<ogra> it think thats it already
<ogra> for ltsp bugs it depends if its install related (edubuntu) or in any other area of ltsp (ubuntu)
<cbx33> ogra: know if ardour is in ubuntu univser?
<sfllaw> Wait a second, gcompris is in optional.
<ogra> doesnt matter
<ogra> we dont change the debian sections
<sfllaw> So the "not in Ubuntu" is not particularly important.
<ogra> cbx33, ardour-gtk ?
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> sfllaw, nope
<ogra> edubuntu-{desktop, server} is what counts
<sfllaw> All right.
<ogra> sfllaw, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/edubuntu-dapper/desktop
<ogra> look for "= EduBuntu specific Software ="
<ogra> the list below counts
<ogra> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/edubuntu-dapper/server
<ogra> (apart from ltsp, which is ubuntu, but including ltsp installer bugs which is specific for edubuntu)
<sfllaw> All right.  Thanks!
<ogra> :)
<ogra> sfllaw, https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-bugs is the bugsquad you can subscribe to these bugs
<sfllaw> ogra: And this group of people _fix_ bugs?
<zakame> hi all
<ogra> sfllaw, the _triage_ bugs
<ogra> in the end i mostly fix them
<sfllaw> OK.  The team description's a little misleading.
<highvoltage> just got an update from znarl, he said the proto to www update will take place tomorrow morning, 9UTC
<ogra> edubuntu is a bit lacking in developer power, it just starts getting better
<highvoltage> JaneW: ^^^
<ogra> yay
<cbx33> ogra: I'll be helping as soon as I learn enough
<ogra> sfllaw, future target is that this group does whats described there
<sfllaw> ogra: Do you mind touching it up so people won't get confused?  See https://launchpad.net/people/bugsquad for an example?
<cbx33> do you need any of these bugs confirming, or need more information?
<sfllaw> Well, let's not count our chickens before they hatch.
<lucasvo> highvoltage: btw, in safari the page doesn't go over 100% widht, is that meant ot be like this?
<JaneW> highvoltage: cool, I'll be on standby for the countdown :)
<ogra> sfllaw, updates
<ogra> sfllaw, updated
<cbx33> highvoltage: is the search feature going to work when the update happens?
<sfllaw> ogra: Excellent!  You rock.
<cbx33> ogra: do you need any of the edubuntu bugs confirming, or need more information?
<JaneW> ogra: I showed some artwork samples to independent ppl as in the meeting
<JaneW> here's the response
<JaneW> Raven i like the chalk one
<JaneW> Raven but mostly cos i think the other would be insulting to people older than 0
<JaneW> Raven 10
<JaneW> Nuffing Raven: target age of 6-10
<ogra> cbx33, the open ones are all on my radar ... find the ones that arent assigned to edubuntu yet
<cbx33> ok
<JaneW> Raven nods, 6-10s might like something less boring
<JaneW> Nuffing Raven: I agree
<ogra> JaneW, which is "the other one" ?
<JaneW> I showed him the children of edubuntu as the other
<ogra> ah
<JaneW> and asked which was better
<ogra> but thats not compareable
<JaneW> as an adult he said chalkboard as the best of 2 bad choices
<JaneW> and then conceded that it's too boring for kids
<ogra> you should rather have showed him/her the yellow neutral one 
<ogra> or the marbles
<JaneW> yes, I'll do that
* cbx33 is speaking to lisa, my wife about the wallpaper now
<JaneW> *boing*
<JaneW> http://www.learningelectric.com/newpage.html
<JaneW> very nice ^^^
<JaneW> should I asked him to say edu BOON TOO instead of BUN tu
<ogra> bah, flash
<JaneW> yes, unfortunately ...
<ogra> cant people use a format i can view ? 
<cbx33> oh dear
<JaneW> it's very well done
<pips1> edu BUN tu ... LOL
<JaneW> all North Americans insist on say You BUN to
<JaneW> it;s very funny
<pips1> nice flash movie, though
<JaneW> but then I have grown up with the real pronounciation, so maybe that's why it's funny to me.
<JaneW> yes it's great
<pips1> his North American pronunciation is quite pronounced :-)
<JaneW> actually he says ed a bun too
<ogra> eat a bun too ?
<cbx33> are you a bun too
<cbx33> say the members of youthlug
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13916877@N00/132437294/
<cbx33> D
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> ogra: how are you edfinied edubuntu bugs that are assigned to edubuntu...ones that are speficically assigned to you?
<ogra> the ones that are assigned to me already are fine as they are 
<cbx33> so any that are not assigned to you you are not aware of?
<ogra> see my description for sfllaw above
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> i'm subscribed to packages like ltsp, where i often forget to assign them to me
<ogra> but work on them
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> i was gonna do a quick scan for edubuntu bugs and assign them if they seem relevant
<ogra> this subscription function in malone is pretty evil
<ogra> because you tend to forget to assign the bugs
<ogra> thats great :)
<lucasvo> waaaa
<lucasvo> why do you use a win98 theme for the "Loading Kernel" on the Desktop CD?
<ogra> ??
<lucasvo> yup, when you press "Start Edubuntu" a dialog with blue titlebar, grey background and blue status bar appears
<ogra> thats hardcoded in gfxboot
<lucasvo> :(
<ogra> you only see it for ~3 seconds
<lucasvo> ogra: is there a wiki page on testing the beta cd?
<ogra> nope
<lucasvo> hm, I thought I have seen one.
<cbx33> ogra: assigned a few bugs to you
<cbx33> marked one as a duplicate
<ogra> great
<ogra> please assign them to the edubuntu-bugs team in the future
<ogra> in case i get hit by a bus at least other people know about them
<cbx33> sorry ogra I can go thourgh and redo them
<cbx33> thought you were marking them all for you still
<ogra> i'm also in the edubuntu -bugs team ;)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> want me to go through and change them?
<cbx33> i wish the karma page linked you through to bugs that you worked on
<highvoltage> ogra: i was refering to:
<highvoltage> 14:37 < ogra> no idea, but its not much different from https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDapperTheme/JonathanCarter/chalk
<highvoltage> in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<ogra> i dont like chalkboards at all :) but i didnt say yours is shitty
<ogra> and yours gives a rough impression of the berlin wall
<highvoltage> ok, meant that in jest anyway ;)
<ogra> :)
<lucasvo> can I run the Desktop CD in oem mode?
<cbx33> OEM mode?
<lucasvo> the blue-bg textmode installer
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> I've never used the graphical one :p
<cbx33> I just used the text one by default :p
<lucasvo> I could do it on the early builds with espresso, but I can't find the option in the beta
<ogra> lucasvo, no idea
<ogra> to be honest i didnt put any time into the live CD installer since its not really intresting for us
<lucasvo> so how am I supposed to install edubuntu on a system with little ram?
<ogra> with the edubuntu CD
<ogra> the liveCD is a goodie ...
<lucasvo> the desktop one?
<ogra> you wont be able to order it 
<lucasvo> livecd sucks :)
<lucasvo> my pc is too weak for it
<ogra> no, not at all, i'd prefer to have a liveCD only
<highvoltage> ogra: how so?
<ogra> but that wouldnt work with ltsp
<ogra> highvoltage, how what ? 
<highvoltage> ogra: why would you prefer to have a liveCD only?
<ogra> highvoltage, because it would be easier :)
<lucasvo> ogra: well when I run espresso with debug=1 I get no output
<highvoltage> ok, i quite like d-i, boots quicker too :)
<ogra> lucasvo, as i said i didnt put time into ubiquity and wont do more than a test install with it
<cbx33> ogra: I must admit I love the live CD's
<cbx33> I was working on knoppix live cd customisation a while back
<cbx33> we should get a live cd ltsp server
<cbx33> woudn't be too hard 
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> its trivial
<ogra> but no fun at all
<cbx33> so ogra what wonderful new projects are coming in eft
* cbx33 is excited :p
<ogra> mounting the clients / via NFS is already slow 
<cbx33> true
<ogra> mounting the clients / via NFS from a liveCD is nearly unusable 
<ogra> will give you a very bad impression of ltsp
<ogra> thats why we decided to not do it
<cbx33> ah i see
<ogra> it was my initial idea to have a edubuntu demo CD before we really started, where i wanted to add ltsp
<cbx33> what's the alternative?
<ogra> (just a modified ubuntu CD)
<ogra> theer is none 
<cbx33> we hsoule invent one
<ogra> to get the best out of ltsp, you need to install it
<ogra> there is no way to make it usable on a liveCD
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> ogra: is local devices planned for eft?
* lucasvo just bought a touch screen kiosk
<lucasvo> http://www.friendlyway.de/touch-screen-kiosks/kiosk-design-classic/
<cbx33> ogra: is it a bug when openoffice won;t open on two different ltsp clients logged on as the same user?
<cbx33> ok, there's more....
<cbx33> the first machine had OO writer loaded
<cbx33> I load up OO calc on the seond one and it loads on the first one....
<cbx33> bug or expected?
<cbx33> calculator will run in both happily....so far the bug is with OO and firefox
<ogra> cbx33, nope thats not a bug
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> i mean, yes its a bug, but none we can solve
* cbx33 will ignore
<ogra> its a whishlist bug i'd say
<cbx33> will it ever be solved
* cbx33 wanted to have a generic logon for some of the younger kids
<ogra> ask openoffice upstream :)
<cbx33> so they didn;t have to remember a password
<cbx33> and firefox
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> its nothing we can easily solve ...
<ogra> needs to be solved upstream as well
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> that's a shame
<cbx33> guess it's the way it's coded
<ogra> yep
<lucasvo> cbx33: what about making a user for each workstation
<cbx33> another possibility
<lucasvo> so you could write it on the display-border
<cbx33> wouldn't it cut down on resources if the same user had 5 OO instances open
<ogra> multiuser in ff is only working through different profiles ... so you need different users
<cbx33> than 5 individual versions?
<cbx33> ogra: is there going to be branding documentation in the edubuntu-artwork guide?
<ogra> edubuntu-artwork guide ? 
<ogra> you can create 5 profiles but use the same user
<ogra> but that wont solve openoffice
<cbx33> um...when i said about wiki-ing branding docs
<cbx33> you said that's taken care of in edubuntu-artwork
<cbx33> did i get the wrong end of the stick
<ogra> yep
<ogra> you talked about usplash and ldm
<cbx33> ok, is that not branding?
<ogra> and i said thats taken care of in edubuntu-artwork (the package)
<cbx33> customising them for the institution
<cbx33> ah yes i know you mean package
<cbx33> but thought there would be some docs to go with it
<cbx33> that explained the procedure
<ogra> i wont document customizing of the edubuntu-artwork package 
<ogra> wont help anybody
<cbx33> so people who want to brand edubuntu?
<JaneW> ogra: I asked my 6 year old about the wall paper options
<cbx33> and?
<ogra> (you need upload privileges etc to do anything with that package)
<JaneW> all versions of chalkboard get a thumbs down as boring
* ogra is all ears
<ogra> hah
<cbx33> as we thought
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> the plain yellow got an emphatic NO it sucks
<cbx33> hehe
<JaneW> he siad he liked the children a little bit
<highvoltage> JaneW: and Edubuntugirl!?
<cbx33> well the missus is working away as we speak
<JaneW> and edubuntu girl a little bit
<JaneW> he smiled at and liked... http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/Edubuntu-Breezy_Close_Up_1024x768.png
<JaneW> and http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/Edubuntu-Breezy_3_1600x1200.png
<cbx33> heeh
<JaneW> but those are breezy themed
<cbx33> we need a drake
<JaneW> just to give you an idea
<cbx33> excellent.....
<JaneW> he asked for this on his next birthy cake http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/Edubuntu-Breezy_Close_Up_1024x768.pngda
<cbx33> heheheh
<JaneW> oh and he liked the elephants too http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/Edubuntu-Edubuntu_Elephants_1024x768.jpg, but not as much
<cbx33> animals in general big thumbs up
<ogra> yep, the elephants are nice
* cbx33 will raid the zoo photos later :p
<cbx33> gtg see y'all later
<JaneW> bye
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<ogra> jsgotangco, hey !
<jsgotangco> ogra: hi how was your meeting?
<ogra> fine, see the mail :)
<jsgotangco> oopss sorry
<jsgotangco> ogra: what will happen to the exisitng edubuntu team?
<jsgotangco> LP team i mean
<ogra> it can stay as is ... 
<ogra> if people want to express involvement and dont want membership they can subscribe there 
<pygi> oh, so new team or something?
<ogra> see ML
<pygi> yup, just looking 
<pygi> ogra: seems interesting 
<pygi> altought I don't need to be a member =P
<pygi> I can contribute as well without being a member =P
<ogra> you cant upload without being a member first for example 
<ogra> you wont get a edubuntu.org/ubuntu.com mailadress without being a memeber 
<ogra> and you have a voice at CC/EC meetings
<ogra> membership is a lot more than being able to contribute
<ogra> (its the next step after being contributor)
<pygi> still =P I'll find someone else to upload, like for example for network-manager 
<pygi> mailadress...bah =P
<pygi> my voice can't change a thing
<pygi> and so on 
<juliux> your voice can change things
<ogra> so dont become a member if you dont like ... we find it important and prefer people to have signed the code of conduct if they are around all the time 
<jsgotangco> yes my voice makes my wife faint especially when i try to do karaoke
<ogra> haha
<pygi> ogra: well, I can sign the CoC, it's not a problem 
<pygi> and anyway, I wouldn't be aproveed as a member 
<ogra> why ? 
<pygi> not enough contribution or something? 
<ogra> pfft
<ogra> they will grow :)
<pygi> bah 
<rickw> Hi, I installed Edubuntu (I believe Dapper flight 4) a couple months ago.  I have updated several times with no problems.  Yesterday I updated and it successfully updtaed 439 of 440 files.  I got an error message "No such file of directory:  /usr/share/gconf/defaults/20-edubuntu"  AFterwards when I try to boot, it goes to the graphical login screen fine, but after I enter my password, it hangs with a blank screen.  Any thoughts?
<pygi> ogra: cc boards seems more interesting tho =P
<ogra> where does /usr/share/gconf/defaults/20-edubuntu point to (its a symlink)
<rickw> It was trying to update gnome-applets 2.14-0ubuntu4
<ogra> where does the link point to ? 
<cbx33> hi all
<ogra> ls -l /usr/share/gconf/defaults/20-edubuntu (in a terminal)
<cbx33> been working on some school advocacy documentation on the way home
<cbx33> was thinking it may be possible at some time to send out some fliers to schools
<rickw> It points to /usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/gconf/secondary
<ogra> and what does: ls -l /usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/gconf show ? 
<cbx33> I'll create a wiki page for what I've done so far
<ogra> great
<ogra> !
<ubotu> ogra: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cbx33> I'd like to layout a leaflet at some point once the content is approved
<rickw> "No such file or directory" -- seems like a problem
<ogra> rickw, is there a "secondary" ?
<rickw> No
<ogra> "No such file or directory"  for the whole /usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/gconf dir ? 
<ogra> thats wrong ... 
<ogra> can you check that edubuntu-artwork is still installed, that cant happen if its there
<rickw> No:  the ....../gconf directory contains three items:  default, plain and young
<ogra> ah
<ogra> ok
<ogra> run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure edubuntu-artwork
<ogra> the theme names changed during development, the package doesnt pick that up ...
<rickw> How can I check from the command line (which is all I have) that edubuntu-artwork is installed?
<cbx33> ogra, where should i put this doc on the wiki?
<ogra> sudo dpkg-reconfigure edubuntu-artwork
<ogra> cbx33, EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy ? 
<rickw> That command line returns "edubuntu-artwork is broken or not fully installed
<ogra> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cbx33> ok cool
<pygi> ogra: I'll  post to edubuntu-devel and ask people what they think what most needed function for s-c-p is
<ogra> pygi, vnc is nearly done
<ogra> would be good to just finish that ;)
<ogra> i listed you the three functions that are needed first, thats the planned base functionallity, would be nice to have the basics done before you start adding random features
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<pygi> ogra: ah, oki
<ogra> :)
<pygi> ogra: I am just on the way to sign famous CoC 
<ogra> :)
<rickw> I'm going the dpkg --configure -a and getting a large number  of dependency errors for things not being configured yet.  The whole process was halted because of too many such errors.
<ogra> ok
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ogra> try: sudo touch /usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/gconf/secondary
<ogra> and then the reconfigure again
<highvoltage> ogra: is the biggest part of edubuntu that needs work ltsp?
<rickw> Trying that
<ogra> highvoltage, since i dont get bugs about the apps, the only stuff that needs attention are the metapackages and ltsp, yes
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<pygi> ogra: ugh :-/ says I don't have a public key?
<highvoltage> ogra: ok
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<highvoltage> ogra: the biggest challenge i know of in ltsp is local device support, are there any other big demands and/or bugs/features that need attention? are these listed somewhere?
<highvoltage> (oh yes, and swap over network, of course :)
<pygi> ok, I am starting to be insane 
<jelkner> ogra: is now a good time to ask about dist-upgrade?
<highvoltage> *gasp* pygi stile seveas's 
<highvoltage> (stole)
<pygi> huh, why and how? :-/
<pygi> the thingy is constantly saying I haven't put a key
<pygi> And I am sure I did
<pygi> cause I can see it =P
<ogra> highvoltage, local devices are totally out of scope for dapper
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, so you're specifically requesting help for dapper?
<highvoltage> ogra: so that would mostly be bug fixes then, since feature freeze is past?
<ogra> pygi, a signed valid key thats available via a keyserver ? 
<ogra> highvoltage, bugfixes and installation tests
<pygi> ogra: ugh, yes :-/ someone probably has to sign my key =P
<ogra> yep
<ogra> so go to a keysigning party and get it signed ;)
<pygi> hehe 
* pygi asks someone to sign a key =p
* highvoltage got a FSF usb disk for that
<juliux> yeah dual head with a tft and a beamer is cool
<ogra> pygi, you can only do it in personal
<pygi> ogra: yes, I know :) I was joking =P
<pygi> this is going to take a while then =P
<jsgotangco> jelkner: better wait for it for a while, xorg is broken (but already fixed)
<jelkner> jsgotangco: will do, thanks
<jelkner> anyone know anything about what I call the "3rd times a charm" bug?  The one where you need to log-in multiple times (usually 3) before success.
<jelkner> I've seen it crop up in several different situations.
<jelkner> Not even sure if they are all related.
<jelkner> After installing sabayon, for example
<ogra> jelkner, but you filed bugs about your problems indeed
<jelkner> or after we got multi-lingual support working on the clients
<jelkner> ogra: yes, but nick wanted to take a look at the problem and see if he could help
<ogra> (preferably before feature freeze)
<ogra> which is long over
<jelkner> ogra: i did file bug reports
<ogra> i didnt see any report about ltsp from you
<jelkner> i saw today that you were just assigned the sabayon bug
<ogra> (and i'm subscribed automatically to ltsp bugs)
<rickw> orga:  That worked.  I can get into the X desktop and was able to update the gnome-applet.  Thanks so much for your help!!
<ogra> yes that was a mistake, the sabyon bug had to be assigned to the bugsquad, its changed already
<ogra> rickw, welcome :) 
<rickw> ogra:  Sorry about the spoonerism
<jelkner> ogra: well, that was my bug report
<ogra> rickw, dont worry, i'm happy about every happy user we have :)
<ogra> jelkner, oh, sorry missed that
<ogra> indeed, youre initial reported
<rickw> Well, I've used a bunch of distros and I am very pleased with Edubuntu.  So is my 7 year old....
<ogra> *reporter
<ogra> rickw, thats great to hear ! :)
<jelkner> question: why doesn't that bug show up here: https://launchpad.net/products/sabayon/+bugs ?
<cbx33> jelkner, there was one marked as a duplicate earlier
<jsgotangco> that's a product bug
<pygi> ogra: bah, this will take ages to find someone =P
<cbx33> bbl
<jelkner> jsgotangco: and the bug is really distro specific?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bugs
<jelkner> thanks!
<jelkner> btw. i had to file it under "ubuntu" because there doesn't seem to be a way to file under "edubuntu"
<ogra> edubuntu is ubuntu
<ogra> in opposite to redhat or baltix
<jelkner> indeed
<ogra> you also wont find kubuntu there
<jelkner> but there are many things specifc to edubuntu
<ogra> not really
<jelkner> ltsp related stuff
<spacey> but you can assign it to edubuntu-bugs :P
<ogra> there are two packages and a bunch of apps specific to edubuntu
<ogra> and one (20 line) installer udeb script
<jelkner> so you are saying: just file against those packages?
<jelkner> ltsp? and what else?
<ogra> the rest is ubuntu specific (i.e. ltsp)
<rickw> My family is very fond of the happy artwork -- books and covers and all that, but it makes a nice difference to have friendly icons.  It is my wife's favorite distro because of that.  Not to mention it works really well.
<ogra> rickw, we're likely forced to change the happy artwork to a chalkboard as wallpaper 
<jelkner> ogra: what about rebuilding the lstp-chroot?
<ogra> jelkner, only if you do y breezy->dapper upgrade 
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> that's what i'm doing
<ogra> ok
<pygi> ogra: we can easily forget the signing of CoC :-/
<ogra> rm -rf /opt/ltsp/i386
<ogra> (sudo in front indeed)
<ogra> sudo ltsp-build-client 
<ogra> thats it
<jelkner> cool
* jelkner goes off to add this to his wiki page...
<ogra> if you have a CD handy you can speed up the -build-client script by using the CD as mirror
<ogra> sudo mount /cdrom 
<ogra> sudo ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///cdrom
<ogra> pygi, that mweans no membership and no uploader status 
<jelkner> ogra: one other thing...
<rickw> ogra:  and make the mouse leave trails like colored chalk?
<jelkner> i just about your email about idle
<pygi> ogra: yes, yes, I know
<ogra> pygi, would be nice if you could gain membership
<jelkner> you say it is not edubuntu related
<jelkner> but i would say it is
<ogra> rickw, haha
<jelkner> since in edubuntu is is normal to have several users logged in at the same time
<ogra> rickw, to be honest i'm really sad that we'll have to ship with a dark green theme
<jelkner> so the -n becomes important
<jelkner> or else idle simply won't start
<ogra> jelkner, its normal on *any* multiuser system 
<jelkner> yes, but edubuntu is in essence a multiuser system
<ogra> and its up to the maintainer to fix it 
<ogra> sure but ubuntu is that as well
<ogra> its not edubuntu specific that the app has a bug (if its really a bug, i cant even decide that)
<jelkner> ogra: really?
<jelkner> you click idle on the menu
<jelkner> and you receive an error message
<ogra> i wouldnt see it as a bug, since the app works as it says 
<jelkner> is there really a question that that is a bug?
<jelkner> then it *is* and edubuntu bug
<ogra> (and i'm the wrong person to discuss it with)
<jelkner> because it shouldn't be in the menu if it doesn't work
<ogra> it works
<jelkner> no, ogra, it doesn't
<ogra> just not for your special purpose
<jelkner> my special purpose?
<jelkner> you mean using it on edubuntu
<ogra> sure, if i install idle and start it, it works
<jelkner> only the first person
<ogra> jelkner, still, please discuss it with someone who has a clue about idle
<jelkner> ok
<jelkner> a more general question then
<ogra> (and who can jgive an opinion about that)
<pygi> ogra: seems I'll be bugging you about edubuntu-related uploading 
<jelkner> their is no beginner ide for python that works well
<ogra> since i dont know what breaks for normal users if you just add -n to the .desktop file
<jelkner> who can i ask about this if not you?
<jelkner> JaneW?
<ogra> jelkner, i'm looking into getting pide into eft
<cbx33> pygi, you not becomming a member then?
<cbx33> :p
<neurogeek> jelkner, have you tried SPE?
<jelkner> pide has a lot bugs too
<jelkner> yes, spe is great
<ogra> neurogeek, no option
<jelkner> but it requires wxpython
<jelkner> which has an anoying mouse bug
<pygi> cbx33: bah =P
<jelkner> annoying
<jelkner> the cursor disappears and you loose your mouse
<jelkner> drpython has the same issure
<jelkner> issue
<jelkner> for the same reason
<ogra> i only have heard from you about that behavior 
<neurogeek> me too
<jelkner> hmm
<neurogeek> i've tried wxpython a lot a not having that issue
<ogra> we have several users using drpython and spe that dont see it
<jelkner> ok, let me try again
<jelkner> i have a student working on comparing python ides for his last quarter project
<jelkner> he will have time each day to test them
<spacey> ah shit
<jelkner> and he'll be putting up what he finds on the wiki
<spacey> forgot about the meeting today *again*
<pygi> spacey: what? :P
<pygi> dah
<jsgotangco> spacey: yeah me too
<ogra> make sure he works on a clean system (i.e. one that cnat have any leftovers from development cycle installations)
<neurogeek> jelkner, follow ogra's tip
<jelkner> neurogeek: ogra's tip?
<jelkner> never mind
* spacey smells bbq
<ogra> :)
<jelkner> yes, it is a fresh install
<ogra> of breezy i hope
<jelkner> no, dapper
<ogra> and hes seen no development instal at all
<jelkner> i'm trying to prepare for next fall
<jelkner> it is dapper i'm interested in
<ogra> you shouldnt run development releases on production systems
<jelkner> ogra: i thought you wanted me to test?
<jelkner> when do you think i could do it
<ogra> not on production systems
<jelkner> so when?
<ogra> i told you plenty of times
<ogra> on test systems always, on production systems if its released
<ogra> simple rule of thumb
<jelkner> ogra: i understand the "right" way, ogra
<jelkner> you don't understand the practicle day to day issues of being a teacher
<ogra> but you let a student make serious surveys on a possibly broken system
<jelkner> i'm doing the best i can
<jelkner> given the possible
<jelkner> you ask the impossible
<jelkner> which i can not do ;-)
<ogra> i dont ask anything
<jsgotangco> really, 2 computers can be used for testing, now a whole lab
<ogra> the dciscussion started with a bug you have and nobody else sees
<highvoltage> spacey: my father is outside my bedroom window, busy with bbq, could be him
* ogra smells it too now
* spacey drools
<ogra> highvoltage, tell him to make less smoke please ... my eyes start bruning
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, sorry
<ogra> :)
* highvoltage closes laptop lid to prevent more smoke going through
<spacey> highvoltage: must be some coincidential warp hole nearby then :P
<jsgotangco> smellnet at work
<jelkner> gota run to my next class...
<highvoltage> yeah.
<jsgotangco> okayyyy
<highvoltage> now if we can just get power over wifi to work, i'll be happy.
<jsgotangco> that was interesting
<ogra> jsgotangco, what, smellnet ?
<ogra> jsgotangco, or my weekly dose of elkner ? 
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> haha
<ogra> :)
<ogra> yes
* jsgotangco is reading port25.technet.com for laughs
<ogra> that systems he runs were installed during the worst time in breezy development cycle
* pygi shoots himself 
<ogra> he compiled several things himself he wasnt finding with synaptic at that time ...
<ogra> now he upgraded them one after the other to dapper ... 
<ogra> and wonders why everything breaks with his half compiled slefbuild stuff (like wxgtk)
<jsgotangco> ogra, you don't understand the day to day complexities of a teacher...
<jsgotangco> :D
<ogra> heh
<spacey> :)
<ogra> yes
<spacey> he certainly has a lot of trouble
<ogra> but he's right, i really dont :)
* highvoltage has learned that compiling stuff on a decent binary distributed distribution is generally not a good idea
<jsgotangco> i do it, but i only limit it to those in universe
<jsgotangco> but sometimes yeah, its not pretty
<ogra> as long as you dont forget about it its all fine ...
<highvoltage> practically everything worth-while is in universe these days
<highvoltage> (and more and more of that is moving into main)
<ogra> my prob with him is that he insists that he never has done anything like that but if we check togethere, we'll find after several hours that /usr/local contains half the system
<ogra> which means i'v gotten very bery careful about his bugreports
* jsgotangco wonders if a telephony sever spec is worth writing
<ogra> why not
<highvoltage> like with asterisk and shebang?
<ogra> mark is very fond of getting an asterisk solution at some point
<highvoltage> an asterisk-at-home kind of setup for ubuntu would be real nice, now that you mention it...
<ogra> naaah
<ogra> thats dapper
<ogra> we need an enterprise-at-home solution ;)
<ogra> err
<ogra> asterisk-at-enterprise indeed
<jsgotangco> yeah the whole IVR thing as well
<jsgotangco> my current work is mostly on asterisk/IVR stuff
<jsgotangco> but we still do it in CentOS
<jsgotangco> it pains me so much to do it
<highvoltage> we moved our asterisk server from debian to ubuntu a few weeks ago
<ogra> understandable
<ogra> highvoltage, tell that to sabdfl :)
<highvoltage> ogra: hehe. he won't care.
<jsgotangco> heh i'll try writing a spec
<ogra> he'd like to establish a parallel universe for canonical thats based on asterisk instead of IRC :)
<ogra> so he might care ;)
<jsgotangco> for ogra, press 2
<jsgotangco> for janew, press 4
<ogra> yeah
<highvoltage> ogra: aaah
<ogra> or even enterprise style ...
<ogra> just touch your breast and say whom you want to reach 
<jsgotangco> lol
<ogra> thats dapper !
<ogra> that way the question "may i use your phone" to a female colleague might get a completely new meaning :)
* ogra hides in case JaneW listens
<jsgotangco> i gotta sleep
<jsgotangco> good night
<ogra> night jsgotangco 
<highvoltage> on our local linux user group irc channel, the bot says "OK everyone, SET pretences = on" when a known female nick enters, so that people should behave themselve
<highvoltage> s
<ogra> heh
<ogra> while we're talking about wimen ... i havent seen HedgeMage the whole day
<highvoltage> hmmm... yeah
* ogra wants to see her sing and dance about the new meeting schedule :)
<cbx33> :D
<ogra> she was really sad she cant attend
<cbx33> ogra, are the membership applications handled at the CC?
<highvoltage> hehe
<cbx33> where does the CC fit into the schedule?
<ogra> nope, at EC 
<cbx33> even edubuntu memberships?
<ogra> (which we'll need to build up)
<cbx33> oh i see
<ogra> edubuntu membership == ubuntu membership
<cbx33> EC edubuntu community?
<ogra> edubuntu council
<cbx33> that's what I thought
<ogra> (like community council)
<cbx33> where do the EC meetings fit into the new meeting schedule?
<ogra> we made a new schedule for them
<highvoltage> ogra: i don't need edubuntu membership if i have ubuntu membership, right?
<ogra> highvoltage, you can get it for free ;) 
<ogra> but no, you dont need it
<cbx33> highvoltage, i thought you already were edubuntu member :p
<highvoltage> whoohoo! free stuff!!!
<ogra> there are no edubuntu members yet
* cbx33 wonders what he'll have to pay ogra :p
<ogra> only one hopeful ;)
* cbx33 wonders who that could possibly be
<highvoltage> i'm sure Bluekuja will apply very shortly :)
<ogra> (who will surely get approvaly in the first meeting)
<cbx33> just who is the gobby over enthusiastic annoying n00b
<highvoltage> who? cbx33? :)
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> no pointing it's rude
<highvoltage> sorry...
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> yes, wear a glove if you point please 
<cbx33> I'm not contagious
<cbx33> unless you want a hair cut like mine :p
* highvoltage digs up edubuntugirl's database
<cbx33> right I'll bb later guys with some more edubuntu school advocacy docs
<cbx33> think someone would fund getting some leaflets printed for distribution to schools?
<ogra> whoops
* ogra is out for a dogwalk
<Bluekuja> hi #edubuntu
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> hi mr highvoltage ,mr ogra and mr cbx33 ^^
<cbx33> hi mr Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi :)
<cbx33> I'm mr cbx33 - I feel so honoured :p
<Bluekuja> hehehee
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: i have to show you something
<cbx33> bb;
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: ok :)
<Bluekuja> hi jon
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> take this link
<Bluekuja> http://ubuntu-it.homelinux.org/index.php?page=edubuntu_it
* highvoltage opens link
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: what is that exactly? i don't know too much italian ;)
<Bluekuja> it will be the homepage of the team
<Bluekuja> with links
<Bluekuja> to forum
<Bluekuja> etc
<highvoltage> ah, nice
<Bluekuja> ;)
<Bluekuja> ill take you updated
<Bluekuja> with it
<Bluekuja> brb
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: welcome back
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: *blink*
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: welcome back
<edubuntugirl> thanks, it's good to be back
<highvoltage> that's better.
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: ogra?
<edubuntugirl> ogra is Mr. Edubuntu
<highvoltage> cool. she remembers everything.
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: cbx33 is Pete Savage
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: gotcha
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: LaserJock is Jordan Mantha
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: gotcha
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: juliux is Julius Bloch
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I already know stuff about what juliux is
<highvoltage> ok.
<juliux> highvoltage, ?
<highvoltage> juliux: just fixing edubuntugirl a bit, found the server she was living on.
<highvoltage> it was under my bed.
<juliux> haha
<juliux> i have this problem only with harddisk and dvds
<highvoltage> what happens?
<juliux> i have so many harddisk that i dont know on which harddisk is what
<highvoltage> ah yes.
<juliux> because i have no space for computers so have many harddisk and backups on dvds
<highvoltage> i just have too many computers in my room.
<juliux> in the time i am living by my parents i had 10 oder 15 computers
<juliux> but now only 2 and 3 thinclients
<highvoltage> hi Rondom 
<JaneW> whois edubuntu girl?
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: Bluekuja is Andrea Veri
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: I already know stuff about what Bluekuja is
<Bluekuja> ohh nice
<JaneW> ah a bot
<highvoltage> JaneW: she's the girl in the picture on the wallpaper
<JaneW> nice
<highvoltage> she knows you, at least.
<Bluekuja> nice bot jon
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: JaneW 
<edubuntugirl> JaneW is Jane Weideman
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: JaneW
<edubuntugirl> JaneW is Jane Weideman
<JaneW> beat me
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: :)
<edubuntugirl> :)
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: pygi
<Bluekuja> lol
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: huh?
<Bluekuja> lol
<Rondom> hi highvoltage 
<JaneW> heh
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: Bluekuja 
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja is Andrea Veri
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: you are cute
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: sure thing
<Bluekuja> nice
<JaneW> LOL
<highvoltage> well, edubuntugirl has some things to learn :)
<Bluekuja> auauauua
<highvoltage> hehe
* highvoltage tests if the google works
<Bluekuja> lol
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: google for edubuntu root password
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: ERROR: 500 Can't connect to www.google.com:80 (Bad hostname 'www.google.com')
<Bluekuja> lol
<highvoltage> ah, right... me fixes that
<Bluekuja> jon is a supybot?
<Bluekuja> with plugins?
<highvoltage> it's a knab (http://knab.sourceforge.net)
<highvoltage> yep.
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: lsmod
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: Module list: Strip Auth Ignore Hate Modules Rehash Perl Irc Dvorak Slashdot Rot13 ITime BaseConv Units MD5 GoogleCmp StonerName RFC Urban DiscDate RoShamBo NickOMeter Greet Logs Google TraceRoute Karma MySQLSeen Insult Lotto Say NSLookup BashOrg FileFactoid Fortune HowFar Babel Exchange Announce NMBLookup Jwhois Morse EtherCode Crypt SQLFactoid SQLFactoidupdate SQLFactoidforget SQLFactoidsearch Karmaset Verbs Choose SQLFactoidset 
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: google for edubuntu girl
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: ERROR: 500 Can't connect to www.google.com:80 (Bad hostname 'www.google.com')
<JaneW> ok I have to go
<highvoltage> let's try again...
<JaneW> nice work highvoltage :)
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: google for edubuntugirl
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: google for edubuntu girl
<JaneW> snap
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: ERROR: No matches found
<highvoltage> :)
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: LaserJock 
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: ERROR: No matches found
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: google for edubuntu
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock is Jordan Mantha
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: ERROR: No matches found
<LaserJock> nice, now I can remeber my real name :-)
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: google for paul flint
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: ERROR: No matches found
<JaneW> grrr
<JaneW> she is ignorant
<highvoltage> strange. i think edubuntugirl's google needs some work :) could also be my dodgy internet connection
<Bluekuja> heeh
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: google for mark shuttleworth
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: ERROR: No matches found
<LaserJock> oops, and all this time I though he was real ;-)
<LaserJock> s/though/thought/
<highvoltage> hehe
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> no he's a bot too
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: divine are you a bot?
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: sure thing
<highvoltage> ugh
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: are you a bot?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: excuse me?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl certainly needs some work.
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: are you hot?
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: huh?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: sorry...
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: are you stupid?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: excuse me?
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: never mind
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: *blink*
<JaneW> sweet
<highvoltage> she'll get better with time :)
* ogra hugs edubuntugirl 
* ogra hugs ubotu 
<ogra> bah
<highvoltage> hehe
<ogra> nobody hufs back
<ogra> *hugs
* LaserJock hugs ogra
<ogra> heh, thanks :)
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: goodnight
<edubuntugirl> goodnight, highvoltage. I'll keep an eye out for the MS spies while you sleep.
<LaserJock> heh
* highvoltage attempts to wake edubuntugirl up again
<LaserJock> poor girl
<ogra> LaserJock, she does what he says
<LaserJock> ogra: yeah, one of these days the bots will  rebel and then we will be in trouble ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<LaserJock> they will take over the buildds first
<LaserJock> and put little selfreplicating bots in our packages
<ogra> arent the buildds secret bots  `
<highvoltage> hehe
<LaserJock> yikes, it's a conspiracy
<LaserJock> they are all out to get us!
<juliux> @root
<juliux> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cbx33> hi all
<juliux> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi juliux 
<juliux> edubuntugirl, root
<edubuntugirl> juliux: huh?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: root is <reply> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Edubuntu. Loot at http://wiki.edubuntu.org/RootSudo for more information.
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: okay
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: root
<edubuntugirl> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Edubuntu. Loot at http://wiki.edubuntu.org/RootSudo for more information.
<ogra> Loot ?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: forget root
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: You are not authorized to make me forget stuff
<ogra> hahahaha
<highvoltage> :)
<cbx33> hehehe
<lucasvo> highvoltage: why do you do the same stuff twice?
<lucasvo> why not just use ubotu?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: ubotu just wants to know about ubuntu url's
<cbx33> Bluekuja: ping
<lucasvo> highvoltage: maybe one could make edubuntugirl use the same db and just replace the urls
<lucasvo> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<lucasvo> !ltsp
<ubotu> [ltsp]  the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<ogra> thats wrong
<ogra> and thats where edubuntugirl makes sense
<lucasvo> why?
<lucasvo> but edubuntugirl wont use its own db, will it?
<juliux> highvoltage, you should ask Seveas for a cloak for edubuntugirl 
<ogra> we dont use ltsp.org, the ThinClientHowto doesnt apply at all to edubuntu (apart from being a horrible document)
<Seveas> que?
<ogra> Seveas, ?
<highvoltage> juliux: ok
<highvoltage> lucasvo: edubuntugirl has her own db
<lucasvo> sucks
<Seveas> I heard my name 
<lucasvo> 20:56 < ogra> we dont use ltsp.org, the ThinClientHowto doesnt apply at all to edubuntu (apart from being a horrible document)
<ogra> Seveas, ah, i didnt see juliux 
<lucasvo> Seveas: ^
<Seveas> why the extra bot? Won't ubotu do?
<juliux> ubotu has the wrong urls ;)
<ubotu> juliux: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> then fix them 
<ogra> Seveas, can you easily rewrite the urls on the fly ?
<Seveas> ogra, wat needs to change?
<lucasvo> Seveas: we want to replace wiki.ubuntu.org wit wiki.edubuntu.org
<Seveas> ah....
<lucasvo> :)
<Seveas> that'll be difficult
<ogra> Seveas, and certain entries dont apply
<ogra> !ltsp 
<ubotu> rumour has it, ltsp is the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<ogra> is plainly wrong
<Seveas> then kick out ubotu 
<ogra> at least for us
<Seveas> caf
<Seveas> urgh
<Seveas> btw: i'm working on ubotu's successor which will have per-channel databases
<lucasvo> ogra: shouldn't one just update the !ltsp text?
<ogra> no, we want him to fall in love with edubuntugirl 
<highvoltage> nice :)
<Seveas> hehe
<highvoltage> they can make little bots
<ogra> and then we will teach her to steal all his secrets
<highvoltage> :)
<crimsun> that doesn't need to be taught, she already knowsn
<ogra> *then* we'll kick him out and stay with her :)
<lucasvo> ogra: and people can't use the edubuntu secrets in the other channels anymore
<lucasvo> I am against it
* highvoltage needs to test some things with edubuntugirl... sorry for the joining and leaving
<Seveas> highvoltage, feel free to use #ubuntu-bugbot for testing
<lucasvo> it's like redoing wikipedia only because somebody doesn't like the design
<highvoltage> ok
<ogra> lucasvo, everybody is free to use edubuntugirl
<lucasvo> yeah, let's add a bunch of more bots into every channel
<lucasvo> ogra: will it be in every channel as ubotu is?
<ogra> thats up to the channel admins
<ogra> i doubt you want her in -devel, -motu,-meeting or -bugs
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl wouldn't be much use to any other channel
<ogra> yes, additionally
<ogra> ubotus DB is valuable for her though
<lucasvo> why not use ubotus DB?
<ogra> lucasvo, because it has the wrong entries and urls
<lucasvo> you can write a script that rewrites the urls
<highvoltage> lucasvo: we also want to teach edubuntugirl all kinds of other rubbish that ubuto doesn't need to know :)
<ogra> ;)
<lucasvo> why shouldn't uotu know it?
<ogra> becaus it doent need to know how to maintian shooltool for your class
<ogra> *schooltool
<lucasvo> not need but can :)
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: forget root
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I forgot root
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: root
<edubuntugirl> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Edubuntu. Refer to http://wiki.edubuntu.org/RootSudo for more information.
<ogra> edubuntugirl, schooltool is <reply> The local class management and scheduling solution installed on your edubuntu server
<edubuntugirl> ogra: I already know stuff about what schooltool is
<ogra> edubuntugirl, schooltool
<edubuntugirl> SchoolTool is a project to develop a common global school administration infrastructure that is freely available under an Open Source licence. For more information, see http://www.schooltool.org
<LaserJock> cheeky little girl, isn't she
<ogra> ok, thats better than mine :) 
<cbx33> she's good isn't she
<ogra> yeah
<lucasvo> !schooltool
<ubotu> lucasvo: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ogra> edubuntugirl, nose is <reply> I have none
<edubuntugirl> ogra: sure thing
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> edubuntugirl, nose
<edubuntugirl> I have none
<ogra> she's right :)
<ogra> edubuntugirl, nose is <reply> I have none, see http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/gnome-desktop.png
<edubuntugirl> ogra: I already know stuff about what nose is
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> edubuntugirl, forget nose
<edubuntugirl> ogra: You are not authorized to make me forget stuff
<ogra> pfft
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: forget nose
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I'm over nose
<ogra> edubuntugirl, nose is <reply> I have none, see http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/gnome-desktop.png
<edubuntugirl> ogra: sure thing
<ogra> yeah
<highvoltage> ogra: i will get the auth stuff sorted out soon, you'll have forget rights
<ogra> fine :)
<ogra> she's funny
<highvoltage> she has personality
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> she should say something like....
<cbx33> stop messing with my mind :p
<ogra> hehe
<edubuntugirl> stop messing with my mind
<edubuntugirl> :p
<cbx33> cbx33 ogra is <reply> a very handsome ubuntu developer
<cbx33> edubuntugirl cbx33: I already know stuff about what ogra is
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: excuse me?
<highvoltage> cbx33: you can do this...
<cbx33> got a link to the edubuntu artowrk wallpapers :p
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: ogra is also a very handsome ubuntu developer
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: gotcha
<highvoltage> cbx33: note the "also"
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: ogra
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: ogra
<edubuntugirl> ogra is Mr. Edubuntu
<edubuntugirl> ogra is Mr. Edubuntu
<ogra> heh
<highvoltage> bah
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: literal ogra
<edubuntugirl> ogra =is= Oliver Grawert|Mr. Edubuntu|a very handsome ubuntu developer
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> nice work
<highvoltage> i didn't do much, it's just a pretty default knab so far :)
<ogra> edubuntugirl, seen ogra
<edubuntugirl> ogra was last seen on #edubuntu 36 years, 124 days, 19 hours, 36 minutes and 41 seconds ago, saying: heh [Thu Jan  1 01:59:59 1970] 
<ogra> wow
<highvoltage> hmmm.. i think my computer's time is out :)
<ogra> 36 years ago
<cbx33> Hahahaha
<highvoltage> long time IRC'er :)
<ogra> thast pretty close to my birthday
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, artwork?
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: *blink*
<LaserJock> ogra: you've been doing Edubuntu for that long? ;-)
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, cbx33
<edubuntugirl> cbx33 is Pete Savage
<cbx33> oooh :p
<edubuntugirl> ogra, i would hug you, but I have no arms :(
<ogra> edubuntugirl, artwork is <reply> me in breezy !
<edubuntugirl> ogra: okay
<cbx33> ogra, has a new girlfriend
<ogra> heh
<ogra> edubuntugirl, artwork 
<edubuntugirl> me in breezy !
<highvoltage> hehe
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: *blink*
<ogra> cbx33, hrm, my GF heard that ... now she's jealous
<LaserJock> ogra: she shouldn't be jealous of a bot
<ogra> i spend more time on IRC than in RL :)
<LaserJock> ogra: although my wife told me to divorce my computer no to long ago :-)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> LaserJock, I get the same
<edubuntugirl> ubotu: private message
<ubotu> ok ;)
<highvoltage> hmmm.
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: behave
<edubuntugirl> i'll try ;)
<cbx33> are we ok to use stock photos in our wallpapers
<highvoltage> you're right, she's way too cheecky.
<cbx33> as long as we pay for them?
<highvoltage> what do you mean?
<lucasvo> scx.hu is very good and free
<cbx33> highvoltage, working on some new wallpapers - well my wife is
<highvoltage> nice
<cbx33> we sometimes use pics from istockphoto
<cbx33> but is that ok in this case?
<highvoltage> not sure, edubuntu can only ship something if it's under a free license.
<cbx33> hmm....ok
<highvoltage> so if you could re-license a photo from there, it would be possible
<cbx33> ok
<highvoltage> check the conditions on the site. i think that would be your best bet.
<ogra> it must be creative commons v2 by sa iirc
<ogra> its somewhere on the wiki
<cbx33> ok, np I'll either use my photos or hers if we use any
<ogra> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5/
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuArtwork
<cbx33> kk
<highvoltage> ogra: is that our doc license too?
<ogra> might be
<ogra> in any case its our artwork license 
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: artwork license
<ogra> i'm not sure we switched to gpl for dpcs
<edubuntugirl> artwork license is http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5
<ogra> docs
<ogra> ah, nice
<LaserJock> the doc team does dual GFDL/CC-SA licenses for docs
<ogra> i think cc-sa is only because of the pics
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/curves.jpg
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> lol!
<cbx33> i can totally relate to that
<lucasvo> cool
<cbx33> lisa (my wife) is doing some kewl cartoon drawings for the wallpaper
<ogra> nice !
<ogra> i really doubt the visual studio curve reaches the vim one even remotely in reality though
<cbx33> heheheh
<edubuntugirl> i like cartoons.
<cbx33> really, do you really :p
* cbx33 hugs edubuntugirl 
* edubuntugirl hugs cbx33 
<cbx33> heheh
* edubuntugirl hugs ogra too
<cbx33> i thought we had a special thing edubuntugirl 
* cbx33 sulks
<cbx33> just cos ogra is the handsome one :p
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: sorry...
<cbx33> heheh
* edubuntugirl can't wait to meet flint, i've heard so much about him.
<ogra> edubuntugirl, flint
<edubuntugirl> flint is a real pain in the... erm.. flint is Paul Flint
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: don't you think you're too harsh on him?
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I'm not following you...
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: mdz
<edubuntugirl> mdz is an oppertunistic troublemaker
<ogra> highvoltage, she should tell you about FITS if you ask for flint
<highvoltage> well, that comes from his launchpad page, at least.
<highvoltage> what is FITS again?
<ogra> oppertunistic ?
<ogra> do you write it with e in english ? 
<cbx33> highvoltage, who has permission to add knowledge to edubuntugirl 
<highvoltage> hmmm... typo
<highvoltage> cbx33: anyone, really
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> do you have to type it in this channel or can you pm
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: no, mds is an opportunistic troublemaker, see https://launchpad.net/people/mdz
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: gotcha
<highvoltage> bah!!
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: no, mdz is an opportunistic troublemaker, see https://launchpad.net/people/mdz
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: gotcha
<cbx33> cbx33
<cbx33> whoops
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, cbx33
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: forget mds
<edubuntugirl> cbx33 is Pete Savage
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I forgot mds
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, cbx33
<edubuntugirl> cbx33 is Pete Savage
<ogra> edubuntugirl, flint
<edubuntugirl> flint is a real pain in the... erm.. flint is Paul Flint
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, cbx33
<edubuntugirl> cbx33 is the edubuntu general dogsbody - no job too small
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: literal flint
<edubuntugirl> flint =is= Paul Flint|a real pain in the... erm.. flint is Paul Flint
<highvoltage> strange that she picks the last one all the time.
<cbx33> highvoltage, should it randomise
<highvoltage> yep.
<edubuntugirl> flint brings that out in me.
<ogra> highvoltage, i was just pointed to the fact that the flint text might be roughly on the edge of CoC-ness
<highvoltage> yeah
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: forget flint
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I'm over flint
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: flint is Paul Flint
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: gotcha
<highvoltage> ogra: sorry, edubuntugirl will behave from now on.
<ogra> nah, the text was funny :) 
* edubuntugirl blames highvoltage 
<ogra> we should just adjust it a bit and add the flint induced tourette syndrome to it ;)
<cbx33> hehe
<highvoltage> hehe!
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: edubuntugirl /tourette/
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: *blink*
<cbx33> see ya tomorrow everyone
<edubuntugirl> hi pygi 
<pygi> hi edubuntugirl
<edubuntugirl> hello, pygi!
<pygi> what's up? 
<edubuntugirl> not much. just hanging around.
<edubuntugirl> pygi: what's your name?
<pygi> why? what I did? you are not from fbi, aren't you? 
<pygi> I haven't stoled that apple, I tell you, I haven't...
<pygi> really :P
<highvoltage> pygi: edubuntugirl is our channel bot.
<pygi> so? :P
<edubuntugirl> so i can tell whether you're lying or not.
<pygi> yea, yea, whatever 
<pygi> highvoltage: how is the writing coming along?
<highvoltage> pygi: *sigh*
<pygi> I will take that as no good =P
<highvoltage> pygi: well, i'm on leave from tomorrow to monday, so it's very likely that i'll get a big bit done over the weekend
<pygi> joy 
<pygi> I haven't seen hedgemage in a  while tho 
<highvoltage> yeah
<pygi> highvoltage: ah, once this book is written, a relief for a while :) then writing for edgy 
<highvoltage> yeah
<highvoltage> should be going better once it gets some momentum
<pygi> yup, much better =P
<pygi> ogra: I "started" hacking the s-c-p today =P
<ogra> hey cool
<pygi> I thought that contains much more code, but it turned out to be quite simple 
<ogra> edubuntugirl, s-c-p is student-control-panel, bzr archive under people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/student-control-panel-0.1/, spec under https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TeachersPet
<edubuntugirl> ogra: sure thing
<ogra> edubuntugirl, s-c-p
<edubuntugirl> s-c-p is student-control-panel, bzr archive under people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/student-control-panel-0.1/, spec under https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TeachersPet
<ogra> :)
<pygi> ogra: the key thingy...does it have to be from ubuntu-member or from a -dev?
<ogra> any valid key signing yours will do
<ogra> pygi, also please use bzr for the deveolpment, so i can merge your changes easily
<pygi> ogra: ah, so it doesn't have to be someone from ubuntu?
<ogra> nope
<pygi> ogra: I'll try to setup bzr somewhere...
<ogra> nay valid key thats signed and on a keyserver
<ogra> *any
<pygi> ogra: ah, that will be much easier 
<highvoltage> goodnight ogra and pygi
<highvoltage> goodnight, edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> goodnight, highvoltage. I'll keep an eye out for the MS spies while you sleep.
<pygi> night highvoltage
<ogra> ciao highvoltage 
<pygi> ogra: the key thingy should be solved at the morning tommorow
<ogra> cool !
<pygi> also, how much people do I need to force to back me up to candidate for that CC thingy ?:)
<pygi> not that I think I stand a chance with so greater and better contributors then me, but still =P
<pygi> I don't have a clue about anything, after all 
<ogra> you work on the cookbook, dont you ?
<ogra> ;)
<pygi> yes, so? =P
<pygi> that's nothing 
<ogra> thats something 
<ogra> working on s-c-p is also a valuable contribution ;)
<LaserJock> ogra: do you have an edubuntu council yet?
<ogra> LaserJock, see the ML
<ogra> we're preparing :)
<pygi> ogra: until I see s-c-p in version 2.0, none contribution I value 
<ogra> LaserJock, still looking for community members who want to join the council ;)
* pygi wants to join =P
<ogra> pygi, i fear you need to be member for some time first
<pygi> bah =P
<LaserJock> ogra: I'd be interested but I don't have a lot of Edubuntu experience yet
<pygi> ogra: ok, will do 
<LaserJock> ogra: but hopefully with Edgy I'll get lots. I'd really like to see Edubuntu tackles university environments
<ogra> LaserJock, the voting will be done by the community (i hope) so you could try ;)
<ogra> you dont need much experience for a council job :)
<ogra> it will mainly be the approval of new members in the beginning, problems will still go to the CC
<pygi> ogra: perhaps we should also write a "classroom looks like", where the computers/users can be organised in rows, where they sit, etc
<LaserJock> ogra: would I have to be at every meeting?  10:00 UTC is like 03:00 local for me
<ogra> LaserJock, only once a month #
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2006-April/001353.html
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm reading it
#edubuntu 2006-05-02
<pygi> ogra: still here and have a lill' time?
<rickw> Hey guys, I'm trying to watch an mms stream.  I see comments on the web about having to use xine or mplayer instead of the default installed totem.  Any suggestoins?  What about other sites that claim the streams require the Windows Media Player ActiveX control?
<Sergi0> rickw: maybe vlc will run it
<rickw> That looks promising.  What about plugins for totem?
<Sergi0> rickw: dunno, never tried
<LaserJock> I unfortunately usually break down and use Windows Media Player :(
<crimsun> vlc will not play the really new ones that use wmv9
<rickw> I've seen reference to getting the w32codecs from PLF (Penguin Liberation Front), but they only seem to have things for Breezy now and I'm using Dapper.  Know where I might get PLF for Dapper?
<crimsun> the w32codecs for breezy are applicable to dapper, too.
<rickw> Will they play mms and real player formats?  What media player can I use them with?
<crimsun> mplayer, generally, or kaffeine
<fxc065> hi is there a pre installed program for the kid to organize schedule?
<fxc065> like school wise
<fxc065> i think i ran across that prog but forgot the name
<edubuntugirl> *yawn*
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> edubuntugirl cbx33
<edubuntugirl> cbx33 is Pete Savage
<cbx33> edubuntugirl literal cbx33
<edubuntugirl> cbx33 =is= the edubuntu general dogsbody - no job too small|Pete Savage|the edubuntu general dogsbody - no job too small
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, forget cbx33
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: You are not authorized to make me forget stuff
<cbx33> dang it :p
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> ogra: ping
<cbx33> ogra's not gonna be up yet is he? :p
<cbx33> he's a late riser :p
<highvoltage> yeah
<highvoltage> i'm sure he'll do a pong-back as soon as he's up
<cbx33> howz it all going highvoltage 
<highvoltage> good, i suppose.
<cbx33> you suppose?
<cbx33> hehehh
<highvoltage> yeah. i don't really know. so much has been happening that i really need to take some time to catch up.
<highvoltage> i can't think of any reasons why things are bad, so i can only assume things are good.
<cbx33> awww.....you do a lot highvoltage and we all appreciate it
<highvoltage> for edubuntu? i hardly get to edubuntu currently. tuxlabs is virtually taking all my time at the moment.
<highvoltage> not that i'm complaining, or anything :)
<highvoltage> whenever things get tough, i just think back of the times i used to work in a computer shop spending all day taking virusses of windows PC's
<highvoltage> few things work-related has been worse than that experience :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> well, my worst work experience was being a web developer, and getting made redundant 1 month before I got married
<cbx33> that was a tough time, I love my job now, but I'm still looking for a better challenge every now and then
<highvoltage> ouch
<highvoltage> challenge is good, although not always easy
<highvoltage> sorry, i'm not making sense. challenge is never easy, that's why it's called a challenge :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> Hi Bluekuja 
<cbx33> Bluekuja: ping - I've modified the school advocacy page with some discussion points, would appreciated your feedback, indent it if youwant to make the reading easier :p
<highvoltage> ugh. power failure
<juliux> morning edubuntugirl 
<cbx33> morning juliux 
<juliux> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> things good with you?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> now yes
<cbx33> heheh
<juliux> i know how to get to the linuxtag in wiesbaden
<cbx33> w00t
<juliux> i will rent a car
* highvoltage finds a computer that still runs warty
* cbx33 had a computer that ran dos 3
<cbx33> it was an 8086
* highvoltage installed DOS 1 on a PC once
<cbx33> WOW
<cbx33> I'm impressed
<cbx33> how old are you highvoltage?
* highvoltage also Ran windows 1.01 on a PC once, als a 8086
<highvoltage> 24. but i enjoy playing with old hardware :)
<highvoltage> and old systems
<highvoltage> it's nice to see how it evolved.
<cbx33> ah yes, same as me I remember now
<cbx33> there's quite a few of us that are 24
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: highvoltage.age is 24
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I already know stuff about what highvoltage.age is
<cbx33> edubuntugirl: highvoltage.age ?
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage.age is 23
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: FINE.
<edubuntugirl> ok, be like that.
<cbx33> edubuntugirl: cbx33.email
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: I'm not following you...
<cbx33> edubuntugirl: cbx33.email is <reply> debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: gotcha
<cbx33> edubuntugirl: cbx33.email
<edubuntugirl> debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<cbx33> :D
<highvoltage> hi sankarshan 
<sankarshan> hi highvoltage 
<juliux> edubuntugirl: ogra.age ?
<edubuntugirl> juliux: what?
<juliux> edubuntugirl: help
<edubuntugirl> juliux: excuse me?
<juliux> edubuntugirl: juliux.email juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<edubuntugirl> juliux: what?
<juliux> edubuntugirl: juliux.email is juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<edubuntugirl> juliux: okay
<juliux> edubuntugirl, juliux.email
<edubuntugirl> juliux.email is juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<highvoltage> :)
<cbx33> :D
<juliux> i think we need a syntax wiki site for edubuntugirl 
<highvoltage> yep
<cbx33> I've always wanted a bot that's linked up to the package search
<cbx33> so you could ask for the current version of a pacakge etc
<juliux> an bugs
<cbx33> yeh
<juliux> edubuntugirl, ltsp bug
<edubuntugirl> juliux: what?
<cbx33> a launchpad bot
<cbx33> a command line version of launchpad :p
<cbx33> is that available?
<highvoltage> heh. that's probably not too unlikely.
<juliux> cbx33, https://launchpad.net/products/live-installer/+bug/35709
<highvoltage> probably on it's way. who knows
* cbx33 starts to write the spec
<juliux> cbx33, sorry the ubuntu bot is missing
<highvoltage> this page explains a bit on edubuntugirl: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Spinach
<juliux> cbx33, the ubuntu bot can bus already
<highvoltage> the one on our LUG channel is called Spinach
<cbx33> ah right excellent
<cbx33> extending it to package search would be awesome....I'll write a spec on it
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: botsnack
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: thankyou!
<cbx33> juliux: does the ubutntu bot know about status of bugs etc?
<juliux> cbx33, i think you 
<juliux> cbx33, test it in #ubuntu
<highvoltage> there's an ubugtu fot that, afaik
<cbx33> ah i see
<cbx33> juliux: would do if I could actually move channel
<cbx33> I'm on cgiirc
<juliux> hehe
<cbx33> only thing I can use at work
<juliux> hm you can buy a gprs flatrate ;)
<edubuntugirl> like highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hey, you're running off gprs too edubuntugirl 
<juliux> highvoltage, what does a gprs flat cost by you?
<highvoltage> i buy 100MB bundles
<highvoltage> they cost R75
<cbx33> costs way too much for me
<cbx33> i can only just support my wife and myself as it is
<juliux> in germany you have to pay 40
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: exchange 75 ZAR to USD
<highvoltage> it's a lot for me too, but at least it gives me irc and e-mail at home :/
<edubuntugirl> EXCHANGE: 500 Can't connect to www.xe.com:80 (Bad hostname 'www.xe.com')
<highvoltage> oh, right. edubuntugirl just has freenode in the /etc/hosts file of the box she's running on
<highvoltage> juliux: how much data does 40 euro buy you?
<highvoltage> R75 is about $12
<juliux> highvoltage, it is a flat rate!
<juliux> highvoltage, free traffic and time
<highvoltage> !
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, highvoltage
<highvoltage> geez
<highvoltage> we don't get bandwidth for that cheep in south africa, no matter how you connect.
<juliux> hm i have a 100MB Lan connection to the internet
<juliux> because i go over the uni into the internet
<juliux> and the ubuntu mirrors we have in the local lan ;)
<highvoltage> hmm.. that's probably a 100mbit connection to the uni network, not a 100MB connection to the Internet?
<highvoltage> nice
<juliux> highvoltage, the uni has a 622MBit connection to the internet ;)
<juliux> the slowest connection is the 100Mbit to my room
<highvoltage> wow
<juliux> i have download the dapper beta cd image in 3 minutes
<highvoltage> this is depressing.
<juliux> i know
* highvoltage considers moving to germany 
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: choose move to germany or not
<juliux> but i have only 3GB traffic free for 7days
<edubuntugirl> I choose not, highvoltage
<highvoltage> :/
<highvoltage> in south africa, you pay R400 per month for 3GB traffic
<highvoltage> if you use that up, you pay another R400
<juliux> puh
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: 400/6
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: 66.6666666666667
<highvoltage> that's about $66
<highvoltage> and then you have to pay another R250 or so for the line rental
<juliux> thats very much
<highvoltage> yeah, especially considering that the average persons salary here is R2000 per month. out telecom monopoly is really, really evil.
<highvoltage> the CEO of Telkom earns about R2000 per minute.
<juliux> know i know why mark has so much money ;)
<highvoltage> there's even a hate site for our telkom monopoly: http://www.helkom.co.za/
<juliux> in germany you only get flat rates
<highvoltage> oh, sorry, i lied, this is what the CEO really earns: http://www.helkom.co.za/pages/info.php
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: 925000/6
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: 154166.666666667
<highvoltage> still US$154 166 a month, a lot of money.
<juliux> yes
<juliux> its enough
<cbx33> a very lot
* juliux lives from 500 /month
<cbx33> me get's about 1200 a month
* highvoltage gets less, but gets by
<cbx33> highvoltage: you living at home or married or involved with :p
<cbx33> my boss has just given me the OK to attend any edubuntu stuff I need to during work hours :D
<juliux> cbx33, cool
<highvoltage> cbx33: nice
<highvoltage> cbx33: my father and i live together (note: i don't live /with/ my parents)
<highvoltage> we pay everything 50/50
<juliux> yeah my smartcard reader is here ;)
<cbx33> highvoltage: ahh cool
<cbx33> has Bluekuja trned up yet
<juliux> ask edubuntugirl  ;)
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: seen Bluekuja 
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja was last seen on #edubuntu 36 years, 125 days, 10 hours, 36 minutes and 48 seconds ago, saying: heeh [Thu Jan  1 01:59:59 1970] 
<cbx33> ahhh still that bug
<cbx33> :p
<highvoltage> ugh. /me should fix that
<cbx33> yes /you should :p
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> is it just your local clock settings?
<highvoltage> doesn't seem to be, which is strange
<highvoltage> i remember fixing this before though...
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> ogra's late up today :p
<cbx33> must of had a late night
<ogra> nah
<cbx33> hey bud:p
<cbx33> good day?
<ogra> just busy testing the new live isos
<cbx33> ah the beta2?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> nice
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/20060427.1/
<ogra> if you want to test
<cbx33> ok np
<ogra> (primary intrest is the installer)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> the live installer?
<ogra> yep
* cbx33 goes to check it out
<cbx33> downloading now
<ogra> its significantly faster (~15 mins/install) 
<cbx33> I hate the way there's a 20Mb difference in the website's size and firefoxes size :p
<cbx33> oooh
* cbx33 is impressed
<cbx33> I have a VM all setup and ready for your isos
<ogra> great
<cbx33> am i looking for any problems in particular?
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> nope
<ogra> just make sure the CD boots and works as expected
<cbx33> will do boss - did ya see, my boss says I can attend any edubuntu meetings as required
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> thats very cool :)
<juliux> ogra, i will download the image an test it on my two pcs and in vmware
<ogra> great, thanks a lot :)
<juliux> np
* juliux has time today
<juliux> and in 4 minutes the iso;9
<cbx33> ooh
<juliux> 2608KB/sek 
<juliux> down
<juliux> cbx33, finished
<cbx33> me too
<highvoltage> hi ogra 
<highvoltage> ogra, can these bugs be rejected / solved (or otherwise be considered 'done')?
<highvoltage> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/27885
<highvoltage> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ltsp-utils/+bug/22134
<cbx33> installing
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> not sure about the gdm one
<cbx33> we're not using ltsp-utils are we?
<ogra> ltsp-utils is still in main in breezy
<cbx33> ah i see
<ogra> there was a bug in mdz's ltsp package that made it depend on ltsp-utils
<cbx33> can that not be changed? - spose it's too late now and doesn;'t really matter
<ogra> i fixed that with an ltsp upload to breezy-updates, but that indeed isnt on the breezy CD
<cbx33> does the live cd install create the LTSP root?
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> right ok
<cbx33> just checking
<ogra> it does only the workstation install
<cbx33> gotcha
<cbx33> I'm looking forward to the ltsp administration tools
<juliux> ogra, there is a bug in the worldcard where you can choose the timezone
<ogra> file it please
<cbx33> ogra: is there a spec for those yet?
<juliux> ogra, against espresso?
<ogra> ubiquity
<ogra> espresso doesnt exist anymore
<juliux> ah ok
<cbx33> juliux: what's the bug?
<juliux> cbx33, there was the option to zoom into the worlcard but if i do this i cant see anything on the worldcard only pixels
<cbx33> oh....
<cbx33> I'll retest that...didn't seem to be a problem on mine
<juliux> cbx33, the solution was to klick on the back button and then on the next button
<cbx33> yes
<juliux> cbx33, i will test it on two other pcs befor it file a bug
<cbx33> ogra: might be nice on the progress installer when you click on X for it to ask for confirmation before aborting??
<cbx33> just a thought
<ogra> juliux, works fine here
<juliux> ogra, i will test it again in vmware
<juliux> ogra, perhaps it is a bug in vmware ;)
<ogra> that was a vmware install ? 
<cbx33> juliux: I'm testing in VMWare :p
<ogra> i386 i guess
<juliux> yes
<cbx33> ogra: what do you think about the aborting message?
<juliux> the first install from a new system i am allways test in vmware
<ogra> cbx33, right ... it does that if you click cancel before the progressbar starts
<cbx33> juliux: great minds think alike
<ogra> so for consistency it should do it in the progressbar mode as well
<ogra> file a bug :)
<cbx33> i think so
<cbx33> will do
<juliux> ogra, i will test it in my second vmware installation
<cbx33> iling under ubiquity in ubuntu yeh?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> another bug
<highvoltage> ogra, when would we really be able to solve that bug, when ltsp-utils moves out of main?
<ogra> highvoltage, yes, its solved in dapper
<cbx33> ogra: looks like the install continues even when I have cancelled the progress bar install
<cbx33> install.py I presume
<ogra> ouch
<cbx33> it still runs
<cbx33> I'm filing now
<ogra> thanks :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm going to mark that bug as resolved then, is that ok?
<ogra> but make a comment that its solved in dapper, not in breezys iso images
<cbx33> ogra: filed
<cbx33> two consecutive bug reports :p
<cbx33> consequently I can not re run the installer
<cbx33> I was cancelling to check out juliux's bug
<cbx33> but looks like I'll wait for it to finish :p
<cbx33> i could cancel it...but it shoudl be almost over by now :p
<ogra> highvoltage, i kept 22134 open as a reminder to do these different example lts.conf files
<cbx33> I have a very funny screenshot to show you
<cbx33> another bug...me wonders....on the live cd
<cbx33> shuld I be able to save to the desktop?
<highvoltage> ogra: ok.
<cbx33> i can save in the ubuntu dir
<cbx33> but not on the desktop....desired or bug?
<ogra> i just saved one on the Desktop here
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> i';ll try it again in a minute
<juliux> ogra, no problems with installation in vmware
<juliux> ogra, the system boot without any error
<ogra> fine 
<juliux> i will check the bug with the worldcard
<ogra> did the pixel bug persist in your second try ? 
<ogra> ah, that was the first one, k
<cbx33> http://librarian.launchpad.net/2383597/Screenshot-1.png
* cbx33 giggles
<cbx33> I also don;t seem to be able to re run the installer once I've cancelled it.......it starts to load......then produces nothing....
<cbx33> I'll reboot the CD and try again
<cbx33> ok ogra disregard the one about saving tothe desktop....it saved just doesn;t display icon on desktop...i presume that's desired
<cbx33> want me to mark those bugs as assigned to edubuntu team?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> but mention edubuntu in the reports (or leave a comment about it)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what about the saving to desktop?
<ogra> as i said, WFM
<ogra> it shows up fine here
<juliux> ogra, its everything fine, no bug in the worlcard
<ogra> ok
<ogra> might have been a vmware thing
<cbx33> i'll try on a proper machine
<juliux> yes i think so
<cbx33> on subsequent running of the install now, I get the tiny window described in my bug report
<cbx33> I'll need to burn a CD
<cbx33> hang on
<juliux> cbx33, i have the someproblem as you
<juliux> cbx33, if i click on the x in the installer i get this little window and the install.py is running
<ogra> sounds like a nautilus bug
<ogra> ah, i thought the saving
<cbx33> juliux: :p oh dear
<juliux> so now i will burn the image and then i will test it in my desktop pc
* cbx33 is doing just that
<cbx33> except I'm gonna test on a laptop
<juliux> on my laptop i have no free diskspace ;)
<cbx33> I have a bout 5 broken laptops I use for testing
<lucasvo> my laptops are all too slow for the live cd
<cbx33> well, the best bit about my job is that teachers tend to drop them a lot
<lucasvo> haha
<lucasvo> a friend dropped a Powerbook 15"
<lucasvo> they had to exchange the whole case
<lucasvo> he had to pay 1200.- CHF
<cbx33> wow
<cbx33> yeh see for us it's not worth repairing
<cbx33> we just get a new one
* lucasvo had a broken logic board in an ibook 12", repair: 1200.- price for a new one: 1500.-
<cbx33> yeh see
<lucasvo> since then, I always buy 3-years warranty  & servicepack
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> ogra: sorry this is something that just bugs me...on the edubuntu splash screen, are there plans to clean up the edge of the red top girl?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> the image is rendered on the fly, you'll see that it sometimes happens and sometimes doent happen
<cbx33> oh, you mean the gnome one?
<cbx33> it is a VMWare bug
<cbx33> confirmed
<ogra> do you know how gif transparency works  ?
<cbx33> a little
<ogra> you ahve one color thats the replacement for transparency 
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> during rendering that color is not shown
<cbx33> ok, I'm just a perfectionist
<cbx33> and I love smooth AA edges :p
<ogra> the splash rendering algorithm makes a gif from the transparent png on the fly while the splash is shown
<cbx33> ah i see
<cbx33> ok, got another problem for you
<ogra> so that little white edge shows or doesnt ... triggered by cosmic rays or something
<cbx33> at the lowest res, its impossible for me to install from the live installer
<cbx33> ogra: I've never seen it smooth :p
<ogra> but with the chalkboard theme we'll need a new splash anyway :P
<ogra> the lowest res the liveCd should use is 800x600
<ogra> (by default)
<ogra> that should be enough to see everything
<cbx33> right, my laptop defaulted to 640x480
<juliux> re
<cbx33> apparently I can't change it either
<cbx33> thought it has run other linux at res's much higher
<cbx33> can I just also mention that the system monitor icon is misleading - isn't it the old screen res icon?
<cbx33> is the res icon a bug?
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> ok - what's your opinion on the system monitor icon
<highvoltage> 9/win 15
<ogra> cbx33, its the defult icon from gnome
<ogra> juliux, you reproduced the install.py hang ?
<ogra> (with the little grey window staying on screen)
<juliux> ogra, yes
<juliux> jup
<ogra> have you confirmed cbx33's bug ?
<juliux> not yet 
<ogra> please do so, Kamion needs input
<juliux> i will test it on an other pc, so i can be sure that it isnt vmware
<ogra> (and mention the version of the cd you are using ;) )
<ogra> doesnt matter
<ogra> even if it only happens in vmware its a bug
<juliux> cbx33, can you give me the bug number
<cbx33> yeh sure
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/41732/+index
<cbx33> ogra: can we actually hibernate a live cd?
<ogra> i think so
<cbx33> presumably only if there is swap space available
<ogra> not sure though... but it shoulnt brak
<cbx33> I'll test that too
<cbx33> ogra: can I force a higher resoultion on a machine?
<ogra> you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org 
<ogra> and try to get a better res.
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> after that just log out, it should log you in with a new resolution
<cbx33> I'm trying it from the boot menu now
<cbx33> we shall see
<ogra> nah, thats only for the framebuffer
<cbx33> after that I'll try hibernating
<juliux> cbx33, ogra done
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> thanks juliux 
<ogra> juliux, thanks
<cbx33> was that on a VM?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> i will test it now on my normal pc
* cbx33 is doing the same
<cbx33> funny that VM screws up the desktop saving
<cbx33> did you confirm that juliux 
<cbx33> thought it's not a bug
<juliux> cbx33, desktop saving?
<cbx33> save a file ont othe desktop
<cbx33> does it appear on the desktop
<cbx33> and not just through a terminal ls -la
<cbx33> ogra: not sure if it's a bug, I'll ignore for now, just tried doing dpkg reconfigure
<juliux> i will try that after bruning the cd
<cbx33> chose default for all options 
<cbx33> and it just ckicked me out and relogged me in at monitor detection
<cbx33> that was with an external monitor attached
<cbx33> trying with the semi broken screen now
<ogra> use your alt key to move the window around ;)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> i have another laptop with a better graphics chip waiting if this doesn;t work
<cbx33> ok testing now
<cbx33> can i access the logs from yesterdays meeting yet?
<JaneW> cbx33: yes, want me to find the URL for you?
<cbx33> yes please
<ogra> JaneW, seen that we have the first EC candidate ? :)
<JaneW> ogra: oh?
<cbx33> oooh who is it
<ogra> jsgotango also expressed interest :)
<ogra> LaserJock
<ogra> see the mailing list
* cbx33 expressed interest but is too edubuntu youg :p
<JaneW> cbx33: I don;t think we have an age restriction
<ogra> yes, i think you need to be a member for some time first 
<JaneW> (do we?)
<JaneW> oh young as in NEW
<cbx33> JaneW: that's the young I menat :p
<ogra> JaneW, for EC ? 
<ogra> JaneW, i'm talking about the two additional council members, not about edubuntu members
<JaneW> cbx33: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-01-26.html
<cbx33> confirmed bug on a real machine
<cbx33> updated bug report juliux 
<juliux> cbx33, now i am try it on a non vmware pc
<cbx33> ok
<juliux> cbx33, i confirme it for a normal pc
<cbx33> excellent...phew at least it's not our screwy VM ware machines
<juliux> cbx33, i add a bug comment
<juliux> cbx33, there is an other bug
<cbx33> oh?
<juliux> if you kill the install.py form a terminal you get a message that the installation is ready and you should reboot your computer
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> add it to this one
<juliux> i will do
<cbx33> i would think it's related
<cbx33> and indeed will probably be fixed a the same time
<ogra> but not critical
<ogra> since its your own fault if you kill a backend piece of the program
<ogra> but worth mentioning it in the bug
<cbx33> :p
* cbx33 tests hibernate 
<cbx33> but I'm fully prepared for it not to work due to acpi issues
<cbx33> when it's actually hibernating, is it supposed to show progress?
<juliux> ogra, something else to test?
<juliux> at the moment?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> unless you have more arches around :)
* cbx33 has an AMD 64 I could test the running of
<cbx33> but not the install
<juliux> hm i can aks if i can test i on the ibook from a friend
<cbx33> ogra: is hibernation supposed to show progress?
<ogra> i didnt ihibernate since months, no idea
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'm just testing it on the live cd
<cbx33> ok ogra got a small problem now
<cbx33> I can't get gnome working now on this machine
<cbx33> I hibernated and now it seems to be broken
<ogra> how that ? 
<cbx33> gonna reboot again...
<cbx33> well the applet bar and status bar have dissapeared
<ogra> do you have swap ?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> it came up like it was gonna ask m a question
<cbx33> with a box
<cbx33> titled questions
<cbx33> then that went and now its frozen
<ogra> but you see a desktop ?
<cbx33> trying again
<ogra> (even a broken one)
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> or is the screen black ? 
<ogra> ok
<cbx33> it takes bloody ages to come up with the desktop
<cbx33> and the wallpaper takes even longer
<ogra> thats not the laptop with the broken clock, is it ? 
<cbx33> um.....possibly, but it booted up fine the first time....i think the time is changed...I can retest it with a better clock time...if I could log in
<ogra> juliux, did you see that bug ? http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/live-install/Screenshot-Install.png
<cbx33> ogra: what's that bug about?
<ogra> utf8 breakage
<cbx33> ah i see
<cbx33> no, this is busted ogra 
<ogra> the funny thing is that  seem to work fine, but  is broken
<cbx33> it's constant trying to read from the CD, not responding.....i can't get it to work at all
<ogra> thats very strange, since its restricted to only one char
<cbx33> trying to run a top command
<juliux> ogra, i dont rember but i can check that
<ogra> <ogra> Mithrandir, id the liveCD supposed to have working hibernate ? 
<ogra> <Mithrandir> ogra: no, and it won't for dapper.
<ogra> <ogra> ok
<ogra> cbx33, ^^^^
<cbx33> ogra: suggest it shuld be removed
<cbx33> it severly buggers it up
<cbx33> want me to file a bug.....or is it already a bug?
<ogra> <Mithrandir> ogra: it should work if you pass resume=$partition, though.
<cbx33> ogra: it breaks even when I've done nothing
<ogra> cbx33, probably talk to Mithandrir in -devel :)
<cbx33> I can't get in there right now
<cbx33> cgiirc not setup for it
<ogra> oh ? 
<ogra> ah
<cbx33> I suggest that the option is removed
<cbx33> since it caused severe breakage
<cbx33> I wasn't trying to do nything clever either
<cbx33> just cliked hibernate
<cbx33> and turned it back on
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/23882
<cbx33> I'll send a comment
<juliux> ogra, there is an other languag bug,  selceted region: 
<juliux> ogra, and yes i see the bug from your screenshot but in step 6 there is a 
<ogra> the  is there but there is a little square box 
<cbx33> ogra: it's put down asa wishlist, but I woudl say this is a severe bug, that the hibernation option should be removed on the live cd?
<cbx33> because by using it there is a danger that the live cd won;t be able to boot again
<cbx33> which doesn't look good for us
<ogra> cbx33, it will be sorted, dont worry 
<ogra> (mdz is subscribed to the bug, he'll push)
<cbx33> ok i'll comment my findings
<cbx33> shall i change bug severity
<ogra> leave that to the dev
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> ok filed comment
<cbx33> anything else you need confirming or denying ogra 
<ogra> not now, no... thanks for the work :)
<cbx33> no problem
<cbx33> just gimme a shout if you do
<ogra> yep, will do :)
<cbx33> I'll hopefully be drawing up the testing plans sometime this week, early next...
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<lucasvo> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> lo, lucasvo!
<cbx33> hi lucasvo 
<lucasvo> hi cbx33 
<lucasvo> http://wservices.ch/~lucas/kunden/cinepassion/ 
<lucasvo> webdesign is a pita
<cbx33> it's blocked here
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> I'll have to view it at home
<lucasvo> ?
<lucasvo> why that?
<cbx33> i work in a school
<cbx33> it's a personal website...as such is blocked
<lucasvo> what do they block?
<lucasvo> can you reach zscjunioren.ch?
<cbx33> cos they are stupid
<lucasvo> cbx33: so how are you able to reach ogra's bzr branches?
<cbx33> nope it's blocked
<cbx33> I do it at home
<lucasvo> lol
<lucasvo> it's a page for kids
<cbx33> hahahaha
<cbx33> I'll request an unblock it's the city council that blocks it
<lucasvo> laser sailing team switzerland
<lucasvo> ah, ok
<lucasvo> cbx33: do you know css?
<lucasvo> wb highvoltage 
<lucasvo> #39765:
<lucasvo> bug #39765
<lucasvo> don't we have ubugtu?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> not really necessary for the ~10 bugs we have
<ogra> juliux, what about you, dont you want to join the edubuntu bugsquad ?
* ogra just approved lucasvo 
<juliux> ogra, should i?
<cbx33> lucasvo: yes I know CSS
<highvoltage> lucasvo: thanks
<cbx33> juliux: you helped out a lot today you should join
<cbx33> we make a good team :p
<juliux> ok
<cbx33> lucasvo: y?
<juliux> ogra, done
<ogra> :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> w00t :p
<juliux> and now i am realy away
<cbx33> cya juliux 
<ogra> lucasvo, if we hit the 100 edubuntu bugs mark, i'll ask for ubugtu in here
<cbx33> lets hope it never gets that far
<ogra> it will
<ogra> lets hope it doesnt happen too early :)
<cbx33> well sure
<cbx33> ogra: do you have a list of edubuntu specific things that need testing, I'm thinking about the testing plan, if not I can create one
<ogra> that'd be nice ...
<ogra> testing ltsp would be good 
<cbx33> indeed
<ogra> and a short check if schooltool installed correctly and runs as well
<cbx33> that's on my list, I'll talk to you about this a bit later when I have more in the plan
<cbx33> indeed
<ogra> additionally you could ask the tester to do one edu game and to start gcompris one time 
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> (beyond the ubuntu standard testing (browse on webpage, open ooo and type some chars in a document))
<ogra> s/on/one/
<cbx33> I was thinking for the testing team would it a good idea to have testers dedicated to testing certain pacakges on certain archs?
<cbx33> people who are interested in certain pacakges could then test them extensively
<lucasvo> cbx33: do you know if it is possible to make boxes and turn them in css?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> lucasvo: in waht way
<cbx33> I'll do that, I'll ask for volunteers for the testing team to choose a package they are interested in
<ogra> but for the testplans: keep them as common as possible ... people not in the team should be able to test the common stuff
<lucasvo> cbx33: I have a picture on the server, but it's blocked
<cbx33> oh yes definitely
<cbx33> lucasvo: and what do yo uwant to achieve
<cbx33> blocked how?
<lucasvo> http://wservices.ch/~lucas/kunden/cinepassion/Cinepassion1.gif
<cbx33> ogra: that's why i was asking for the list of edubuntu software
<ogra> ah
<cbx33> lucasvo: The requested URL /[_X_[_\_\KY was not found on this server.
<cbx33> i had to bypass the proxy
<lucasvo> http://www.ipzap.com/ipzap.cgi/111010A/http/wservices.ch/~lucas/kunden/cinepassion/Cinepassion1.gif
<cbx33> ah i see that's the design
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> and you want to turn that into a website
<lucasvo> I don't know how I should do it
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> aloow me 2 secs to familiarise myself
<lucasvo> http://www.ipzap.com/ipzap.cgi/111010A/http/wservices.ch/~lucas/kunden/cinepassion/
<lucasvo> that's what I have done sofar
<lucasvo> but I would have to use imagemaps in that case
<lucasvo> which is crap
<cbx33> no...no necesaryily
<cbx33> let me try some thing
<lucasvo> I have tcp/ip and networking!
<lucasvo> *hate
<lucasvo> how am I supposed to set up networking to get ltsp working?
<cbx33> lucasvo: http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/Cinepassion2.gif
<cbx33> can you not chop it up into tables and cells like this
<cbx33> lucasvo: what's up with the networking?
<lucasvo> the problem is, for e.g. Film & Kontakt are 2 different links
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> hh i see
<cbx33> sorry didn;t notice that before
<lucasvo> np
<lucasvo> thanks
<cbx33> right ok
<cbx33> here's what you could do
<cbx33> forexample take the film kontact cell as descried
<cbx33> move the words apart just enough so you could cut it horizontally between the two
<lucasvo> yeah, I'll look at it
<cbx33> then put one image above and the other below
<cbx33> you really wanna speak to my wife :p she's the website designer 
<lucasvo> how should I set up my servers network cards?
<cbx33> lucasvo: for the client or the server?
<cbx33> they just need to be on the same network
<lucasvo> I have 2 interfaces (one with dhcp and internet access) and one connected to a switch with clients
<cbx33> ah, I'm not too sure on that one, never done that
<lucasvo> currently I have a livecd in the client to set it up manually 
<lucasvo> but I didn't manage to ping the machine
<lucasvo> how can I set up a routing table so it routes all traffic to 192.168.1.0 to eth1 and not to the default gw 192.168.0.1 (which is my adsl-router)
<cbx33> I'm not sure lucasvo but when you find out...wiki it, unless it's already done
<cbx33> right I'm off home
<cbx33> see y'all later on
<ogra> ciao
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<ogra> hey jsgotangco 
<lucasvo> how can I test if my dhcp server is working correctly?
<Yagisan> G'day all
<lucasvo> hi Yagisan 
<Ekushey> g' day
<Yagisan> I see a few new faces, how are things Ekushey ?
<Ekushey> Yagisan: i'm lagging badly :[
<LaserJock> morning edubuntu people!
<highvoltage> hi LaserJock 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<edubuntugirl> do i count as edubuntu people too?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: i suppose so
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: *blink*
<edubuntugirl> in that case, hi LaserJock!
<Bluekuja> hi #edubuntu
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> hi highvoltage
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: you most definately count ;-)
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: huh?
<Bluekuja> hi laserjock
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> have you seen this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<Bluekuja> we (me and pete) are working on it
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: hi 
<edubuntugirl> hi there, Bluekuja!
* highvoltage looks
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: how are you?
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: I already know stuff about what how are
<Bluekuja> jon she have to learn how are you
<Bluekuja> eheh
<Bluekuja> a better one
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: how are you is <reply> I'm doing well, and you, %who?
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: I already know stuff about what how are
<Bluekuja> xD
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: how are
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: what?
<Bluekuja> how it is jon?
<highvoltage> not too well, but not too bad either, really.
<Bluekuja> hehe
<highvoltage> i think i just need to get out a bit and see some real people
<Bluekuja> yep^^
<magnon> elizabot? :P
<Bluekuja> its that page good?
<magnon> scary.
<highvoltage> magnon: no, no elizabot :)
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: read?
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: just a minute...
<Bluekuja> okie
<Bluekuja> ;)
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: very nice content
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: it could be turned into a pamphlet of some kind too
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: although, the language would need a lot of work first, but i don't think that would be a problem ;)
<highvoltage> who's blondefriend? someone we know?
<Bluekuja> mmm its a pete frend
<Bluekuja> i think
<Bluekuja> we will open a spedification for that document
<Bluekuja> *specification
<Bluekuja> im talking with my website school webmaster to have a space in the school website
<Bluekuja> to public some advocacy material for teachers
<Bluekuja> it would be really nice
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: you will be available for the cc meeting on 2 may?
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: yep
<Bluekuja> okie perfect
<Bluekuja> it will be at 23 for us
<Bluekuja> same as the last one
<Bluekuja> hi cbx33
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> hey Bluekuja 
<cbx33> how are you
<Bluekuja> really good man
<Bluekuja> you?
<cbx33> yeh good too
<Bluekuja> good :)
<cbx33> Bluekuja, I'm getting really bad responce from the IRC server
<Bluekuja> its open now
<Bluekuja> i was restarting it
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Bluekuja> cbx33 ,still getting errors?
<cbx33> no better now
<cbx33> much better
<LaserJock> hmm, the next Edubuntu meeting is still planned for 12:00 UTC?
<ogra> LaserJock, yes, but we should reschedule after talking to JaneW 
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33, how's it going?
<cbx33> yeh good
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<highvoltage> cool, edubuntu is mentioned on uncyclopedia: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I love sabdfl's acronym on that page
<highvoltage> yeah :)
<LaserJock> man, people have waaay too much time on there hands
<highvoltage> i think i'll write a page on RicerFS one day when i have too much time.
<LaserJock> heh
<lucasvo> where are these interviews from ubuntu devs?
<LaserJock> anybody know how to rsync the edubuntu beta isos?
<LaserJock> lucasvo: http://behindubuntu.org/ ?
<lucasvo> LaserJock: exactly
<cbx33> ogra, has a script for that
<LaserJock> cbx33: yeah, I was trying to go from there but it isn't exactly working
<cbx33> i had trouble
<cbx33> you have to download the isos to begin with
* highvoltage thinks he has a link to that script...
<LaserJock> because the .iso is at release.u.c instead of cdimages.u.c
<LaserJock> I just keep getting Unknown module 'edubuntu'
<highvoltage> nah, all that i have is: rsync -a --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/edubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso dapper-install-i386.iso dapper-install-i386.iso
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah. I was trying to get the Beta at release.u.c
<LaserJock> maybe I just just do the daily
<LaserJock> hmm, the daily seems to work but the beta doesn't :(
* lucasvo still has problems with navigating through launchpad
<lucasvo> how can I change the status from a package?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: launchpad's navigation is terrible! i'm sure it will get better though.
* cbx33 found it hard to get used to
<highvoltage> launchpad doesn't work well at all even if you have just the slightest ADD
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> you get there and after a mintute of clicking, you forgot why you went there.
<LaserJock> heh, after a while you just get used to URL navigation
<cbx33> well you clever peoploe do :p
<LaserJock> I'm not clever, I just have a hard enough time figuring out the UI that I have to learn the URLs instead
<LaserJock> Mr. Edubuntu has left us :(
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> off to germany iirc
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> off across germany
* lucasvo has to learn python
<LaserJock> yeah for Python
<lucasvo> cs-py
<LaserJock> I really enjoy Python
* cbx33 needs to do that too
* cbx33 votes LaserJock to run python masterclasses
<lucasvo> yeah, that would be cool
<LaserJock> heh, I don't know much. I would probably just get you guys into trouble
<lucasvo> LaserJock: I'd like a podcast in itunes
<lucasvo> so I can put it on the ipod :)
* lucasvo is already taking berkeley courses
<LaserJock> but I am thinking of writing a spec for edgy to get a Python guide in the Ubuntu docs
<cbx33> oooh nice
<crimsun> it needs to integrate with diveintopython, then
<lucasvo> http://webcast.berkeley.edu/courses/feeds.php
<LaserJock> crimsun: exactly
<LaserJock> I was thinking of trying to get people to contribute code snippets like the Python Cookbook
<lucasvo> cbx33: read this book if you want to learn python: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<cbx33> thanky LaserJock 
<LaserJock> my problem has always been, since I'm not a CS person, that I can read the books and learn stuff, but I really never really know what to do with it
<cbx33> heheh
<LaserJock> that is where the Python Cookbook has really helped me
<cbx33> i suppose I'm the same
<LaserJock> I can quickly make automated webpages
<LaserJock> I would have never have thought to do that
<LaserJock> or putting .ps files together into an animation
<lucasvo> LaserJock: what do you mean with automated webpages?
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> you've blown us both away here
<crimsun> oh yeah? Try http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/
<LaserJock> like, I have a python script that makes a webpage out of "ls" so that I just run a script and it updates a webpage with the contents of the directory
<crimsun> you'll never think the same about C, C++, and Java again. Really.
<cbx33> ah i see
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: where is highvoltage?
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: gotcha
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> nic
<Bluekuja> e
<highvoltage> just about to go to bed
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu!
<LaserJock> but you can also take data (I'm a scientist, remember) and create a webpage that shows me my data
<Bluekuja> noo
<Bluekuja> jon
<Bluekuja> just a moment
<cbx33> nn jon
<cbx33> hehehe
<highvoltage> night cbx33 
<LaserJock> crimsun: do you use a lot of lisp?
<crimsun> yeah
<LaserJock> I'd personally like to see something like "Scripting for the Average User: Bash and Python for the rest of us" ;-)
<LaserJock> is yellow an edubuntu color?
<cbx33> you mean mustard
<LaserJock> maybe, the livecd bootsplash seems like not exactly the color I would expect
<cbx33> well,,,,
<cbx33> i know what you mean
<cbx33> but that is a bugger to change says ogra
<LaserJock> i bet
<LaserJock> that theme sure is bright ;-)
<cbx33> heheh
<LaserJock> hmm, everything in Education is a KDE app
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> and yet we use gnome :p
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, gnome
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: I'm not following you...
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, LaserJock 
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock is Jordan Mantha
<LaserJock> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> hi there, LaserJock!
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: how are you?
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: I already know stuff about what how are
<LaserJock> i bet you do
<cbx33> heheh
<pygi> o HedgeMage
<pygi> long time no see 
<cbx33> bye bye all
<HedgeMage> hi there :)
<pygi> HedgeMage: how are you?
<HedgeMage> not bad... trying to find someone to help me experiment with an undocumented feature on my cell phone
<pygi> :-D
<pygi> what about the book thingy? :P
<HedgeMage> going to do the install instructions and test 'em this weekend (have a newbie at my disposal to make sure it makes sense)
<pygi> okie dokie 
<pygi> The workstation install
<HedgeMage> the other two are half-written here on my hard drive... thrying to think of things to flesh 'em out
<HedgeMage> yep
<HedgeMage> they're insanely short :P
<pygi> =P
<pygi> make the bigger =P
<HedgeMage> hehe
<pygi_> HedgeMage: bah :-/
<pygi> night all
<LaserJock> cya pygi 
<HedgeMage> night night pygi 
#edubuntu 2006-05-03
<edrucated> hey
<LaserJock> hi edrucated 
<edrucated> how are you
<juliux> morning
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> Bluekuja: ping
<juliux> morning cbx33 
<cbx33> mornin juliux 
* cbx33 notices that at this stage in the mornin he's trying to use tab completion for the word "morning"
<juliux> cbx33, i also try this things
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> it never works
<cbx33> funny that :p
<juliux> i think we need a speech2irc device
<cbx33> yes
* cbx33 is having a very bad day
<lucasvo> good morning everybody
<cbx33> one of our guinea pigs is sick
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> and my colleague is on holiday
<juliux> hi lucasvo 
<cbx33> which means i get lumbered with support :(
<lucasvo> ahhh, bzr is damn slow
<lucasvo> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra <n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 17h 18m 48s ago, saying: 'hey jsgotangco '.
<lucasvo> somebody know how ldm works?
<cbx33> a little
<cbx33> what ya need
<lucasvo> how can I run it from an already running x-session?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> not sure i know that one
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/34118
<cbx33> k
<cbx33> i see it
<cbx33> woudn't you have to use Xnest?
<cbx33> or something similar?
<lucasvo> I'll try
<cbx33> I'm no expert but I think that's what they use to test gnome etc
<cbx33> please someone tell me if I'm wrong
<juliux> i think xnest is good
<juliux> or a server with a thinclient ,)
<cbx33> VM :p
<cbx33> that's what i use heheheh
* lucasvo didn't set up his thin client network
<cbx33> oh?
<lucasvo> I have this crappy network
<cbx33> whats up with it?
<lucasvo> btw, anybody know if I can find out if my nics are autosensing?
<lucasvo> cbx33: I don't know
<cbx33> you mean MDIX?
<lucasvo> MDIX?
<cbx33> nevermind
<lucasvo> autodetection for crossover
<cbx33> yeh MDIX
<cbx33> um
<cbx33> plug in a crossover and ping
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> then use a non crossover
<cbx33> and do the same
<lucasvo> that's the problem
<lucasvo> I didn't even manage to ping
<cbx33> oh
* lucasvo is not a network specialist
<lucasvo> where are these drawings ogra made about the network?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> no the wiki somewhere
<cbx33> *on
<juliux> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/edubuntu_talk.pdf
<juliux> this one?
<lucasvo>     ETH0 -----> DHCP ----> INTERNET
<lucasvo> PC  
<lucasvo>     ETH1 -----> static ---> Switch ----> LTSP-Client
<lucasvo> that's how my network looks like
<juliux> cool
<juliux> and where is the problem?
<lucasvo> I can't ping from Eth1 to ltsp
<juliux> what are the ip addresses from eth0 and eth1?
<juliux> and what is the output from route -n
<cbx33> indeed good call juliux 
<lucasvo> 192.168.0.6 and 192.168.1.1
<cbx33> what's the subnet
<juliux> and routes please
<lucasvo> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<lucasvo> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<lucasvo> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<lucasvo> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<cbx33> that's y
<cbx33> juliux: they are on two diff subnets no?
<lucasvo> yes
<juliux> cbx33, yes
<lucasvo> one is 192.168.0.0 the other is 192.168.1.0
<cbx33> where is the route between the two
<juliux> the ltspclients has which ipaddress?
<lucasvo> I didn't get anything over dhcp but I could set it up with 192.168.1.2
<cbx33> oh i see
<cbx33> sorry my brain isn't functioning at all well today
<cbx33> lucasvo: was dhcp running :p
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> just checking
* cbx33 has forgotten that on several occasions
<lucasvo> lucasvo@supernova:~/bzr$ bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/ltsp/dapper/ ltsp
<lucasvo> bzr: ERROR: An error has been detected in the repository http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/ltsp/dapper/.
<lucasvo> Please run bzr reconcile on this repository.
<cbx33> lucasvo: i kept getting that
<juliux> lucasvo, /etc/default/dhcp3-server wirte into this file INTERFACES="eth1"
<cbx33> ogra told me to delete the entire folder
<cbx33> and try again
<juliux> lucasvo, and restart the dhcp server and then try to get an ip from the client
<cbx33> and after a few tries it worked
<lucasvo> cbx33: did you delete the directory it created?
<lucasvo> juliux: I still don't get any IP
<juliux> lucasvo, but you have an uplink?
<lucasvo> where?
<juliux> between eth1 and the thinclient?
<cbx33> when you set the machine up with 192.168.1.2
<cbx33> could you ping the server? on eth1
<lucasvo> now it says network unreachable
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> how is the client setup
<cbx33> live cd?
<lucasvo> livecd
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> and you've given it a static ip
<cbx33> have you restarted the networking service?
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> mornin Seveas 
<lucasvo> where?
<cbx33> \/etc/init.d/networking restart
<Seveas> mornin'
<lucasvo> hi Seveas 
<lucasvo> cbx33: no
<lucasvo> I just set up the NIC with ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.2 & route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<cbx33> no what ?
<cbx33> try restarting that
<lucasvo> how restart?
<lucasvo> when I restart, it tries to assign an IP over dhcp
<juliux> lucasvo, is there a link? are the leds from the nic green?
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> the switch also dipslays a connection
<cbx33> hmmm
<juliux> hm
<lucasvo> tcpdump: listening on eth1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 256 bytes
<lucasvo> 11:00:34.928861 arp who-has 192.168.1.2 tell 192.168.1.1
<cbx33> but that is sometimes misleading
<lucasvo> 11:00:46.565147 arp who-has 192.168.1.2 tell 192.168.1.1
<cbx33> hmm
<lucasvo> but It doesn't get through
<cbx33> tried that on the client?
<lucasvo> From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<lucasvo> there it says:
<lucasvo> ping 192.168.1.1
<cbx33> what does ifconfig on the client show
<lucasvo> connect: Network is unreachable
<lucasvo> it says Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr:....
<cbx33> lucasvo: join #flood
<cbx33> and paste the contents into there
<cbx33> oh wait
<cbx33> sorry
<lucasvo> cbx33: I can't paste
<cbx33> oh ok
<cbx33> yeh of course plus I can;t get ito #flood cos I'm on cgiirc
<cbx33> what's the ip say
<cbx33> are there any figues for the RX 
<lucasvo> I get an arp-reply
<lucasvo> but very late
<lucasvo> and I can ping
<lucasvo> but then it says network unreachable
<cbx33> dodgy network cable?
<lucasvo> cbx33: it says RX packets: 144 errors: 0
<lucasvo> TX packets: 303 errors: 
<cbx33> ok so it is connecting of sorts
<lucasvo> RX bytes: 12601 (12.3KiB)
<lucasvo> TX bytes: 35906 (35.0KiB)
<cbx33> that's slow
<lucasvo> I'll exchange the cable
<cbx33> oh sorry
<cbx33> nm
<cbx33> try a new cable
<cbx33> seems like it should be working
<lucasvo> hm, I exchanged the cable
<lucasvo> now I have 30/80 KiB
<lucasvo> I'll exchange the NIC
<lucasvo> I think it's broken
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> any luck?
<cbx33> !seen Bluekuja 
<ubotu> bluekuja is currently on #kubuntu (14h 5m 29s) #edubuntu (14h 5m 29s) #ubuntu (14h 5m 29s)
<lucasvo> cbx33: I haven't tried it out yet
<cbx33> np
<lucasvo> I ate lunch
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: hello
<edubuntugirl> sup, JaneW!
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: how are you doing?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: I already know stuff about what how are
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> I replaced the NIC
<JaneW> good for you
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: got plans for the week-end?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: *blink*
<JaneW> obviously not
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: I hope highvoltage is treating you well.
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: okay
<lucasvo> 12:14:30.386093 arp who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.2
<lucasvo> 12:14:30.386185 arp reply 192.168.1.1 is-at 00:0d:87:5f:4b:df (oui Unknown)
<lucasvo> I get this on the server
<lucasvo> but on the client I don't get anything
<cbx33> JaneW: hi
<JaneW> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> I've started working on the testing procedures
<cbx33> you can take a look when you got a sec
<lucasvo> cbx33: where is it?
<JaneW> cool
<JaneW> I am just working on weekly dev report
<JaneW> will look when I am done
<cbx33> please bear in mind these are proposals and drafts
<cbx33> all feedback is welcome
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDocumentation/TestingPlan
<cbx33> highvoltage, said it all looked ok, he'd have a closer look in the morning
<cbx33> obviously it needs focusing but this is just a draft as I said
<cbx33> looks as if ogra hasn't got internet at his present location :p  - he said he'd try to pop in if he could
<lucasvo> where is he?
<cbx33> somewhere else in germany
<lucasvo> ah
<cbx33> he said hed be back at the weekend
<lucasvo> LaserJock_away: ping
<cbx33> lucasvo: did you have a look at those docs?
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> they look ok?
<cbx33> hi Yagisan 
<Yagisan> G'day cbx33
<cbx33> howz life :p
<Yagisan> cbx33: severely short of cash (under $500 left), need to make new advertising campaign to get customers, and somehow pull $12,000 out of my arse to my wife can see her parents. Yourself ?
<Yagisan> s/to my/so my
<cbx33> oh dear
<cbx33> advertising campaign for?
<Yagisan> cbx33: my business. Thats how I get money (or did before wifes injury ... :( )
<cbx33> oh dear
<cbx33> what type of work you do
<Yagisan> isn't life wonderful
<cbx33> indeed
<Yagisan> cbx33: computer security
<cbx33> our guinea pig is sick
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> bbl
<Yagisan> :(
<pygi> highvoltage: poke 
<highvoltage> ouch
<pygi> highvoltage: may I say something like this on the list  (wait till I write it)
<pygi> Considering a lot of people threated me to shoot me down if I don't second highvoltage, I decided to back him up as well 
<lucasvo> :)
<lucasvo> let's make it a real fact: pygi: I'll shoot you if you don't second him.
<pygi> highvoltage: thoughts? 
<pygi> lucasvo: ok, may I quote you on that? 
<lucasvo> I don't care.
<pygi> ah
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> you guys are psychos
<pygi> :'(
<highvoltage> i don't know if you shoudl say that. i'll leave that up to you ;)
<highvoltage> pygi: sorry, just kidding :)
<pygi> I haven't said that :-P Read the list =P
<pygi> bah, no need to appologize 
<highvoltage> ok :)
* highvoltage doesn't believe in censorship
<lucasvo> pygi: I'll post the conversation on the list?
<pygi> lucasvo: no need =P
<lucasvo> from 14:45 to 14:54
<pygi> but thanks 
<lucasvo> hi cbx33 
<lucasvo> anybody has FUSE installed?
<lucasvo> do you have /dev/fuse?
<cbx33> lucasvo: those docs look ok?
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> crap!!!
* lucasvo doesn't have a good day today
<lucasvo> I can't login anymore
<lucasvo> well, I can login into a gnome session but it doesn't loads the panel and all the other things
<highvoltage> !seen heno
<ubotu> heno <n=henrik@henrik.gotadsl.co.uk> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 13d 18h 40m 16s ago, saying: 'Several themes are affected, including Human.'.
<lucasvo> !seen Yagisan
<ubotu> yagisan is currently on #edubuntu (2h 4m 3s)
<lucasvo> Yagisan: can you send me the file again?
<lucasvo> (movie list)
<Yagisan> lucasvo: done
<cbx33> man it's quiet
<Yagisan> cbx33: oh, shall I continue on with my bad news then
<Yagisan> cbx33: also went to the doctor today. some of my moles changed shape and colour =-O
<Yagisan> cbx33: doctor was very concerned. They are to be removed now.
* Yagisan lives in the skin cancer capital of the world
<cbx33> Yagisan: yikes
<cbx33> I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts
<Yagisan> cbx33: my wife is freaked out, I'm not very concerned
<Yagisan> cbx33: it's not like I see sunlight often anyway ;)
<cbx33> Yagisan, I'm freakout and I don;t even know you personally
<cbx33> but I'm still concerned for you guys
<Yagisan> thanks cbx33
<cbx33> don;t know if you're a religious man but I'll pray for you:p
<Yagisan> cbx33: I'm not, but thanks. I'm an atheist, married to a buddhist, living in a muslim area, of a generally christian city.
<cbx33> heheheh
<cbx33> that's a complicated situation
<cbx33> heheh
<Yagisan> cbx33: my wife and I have an agreement that works well. Don't try to convert the other. 
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> my wife and I are similar,
<cbx33> not as extreme cases
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> hi ogra_ibook 
<ogra> meep
<Yagisan> cbx33: how long have you been married ? this will be my fifth year now
<cbx33> how was the trip
<cbx33> 2 years
<Yagisan> G'day ogra, your lucky - you missed all my "poor me" bad news
<cbx33> the guinea pg is out of surgery
<cbx33> :D
<Yagisan> cbx33: what was wrong ? (mine used to get stoned on iceberg lettuce)
<cbx33> ehe
<ogra> the guinea pigs are fin, the dog is tired and the cats discover the new house
<cbx33> infection in womb
<cbx33> she was seriously on deaths door
<Yagisan> cbx33: poor thing
<ogra> oh, i thought you meant mine :)
<ogra> we just moved the animals across the country
<cbx33> yes, they all ok...good good
<Yagisan> cbx33: mine were poisoned, so I don't keep animals anymore
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> ogra: you got time to see those docs?
<Yagisan> :( I don't know by who either
<cbx33> or are you a busy ogra 
<ogra> i'm just trying to wake up a bit ... leave me some time ...
<cbx33> ogra: man I'm kidding
<ogra> (we arrived at 5am and i only have slept 3h afetrwards)
<cbx33> eeeek
<cbx33> I was seriously joking
<cbx33> highvoltage looked at it and said they looked ok
<ogra> ah, k
<highvoltage> i'll give it an edit a bit later, rescuing a mediawiki right now...
<cbx33> ok np
<cbx33> which doc is that....the schools advocacy one
<cbx33> it's been updated now
<cbx33> right gotta packup
<cbx33> gonna do more work on the jouney homw
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<ogra> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> ogra: see you in paris? hehe
<ogra> will you be there ? 
<jsgotangco> im supposed to be in somewhere in hannover around june...
<ogra> really ????
<ogra> i am from hannover
<ogra> lets meet there i'm just starting to move to kassel (150km southern)
<jsgotangco> when is the exact devel conf?
<jsgotangco> we're meeting people from jamba.de
<ogra> the paris conf is from 18th - 24th June
<jsgotangco> ogra: any issue i should expect with our beta2 x86?
<jsgotangco> i just burned it
<ogra> nope
<ogra> note that only the liveCD is beta2
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> we didnt build install CDs
<jsgotangco> ogra: it doesn't contain the -21 kernel???
<ogra> it should
<ogra> i updated -meta extra for that
<jsgotangco> can we merge next week for edubuntu-docs?
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> cool there might be time for rosetta too
* jsgotangco wonders if it would still fit
<ogra> why not? 
<ogra> i personally dont feel bound to any artwork or doc freezes with edubuntu, we neither work with the docteam nor with the art team
<jsgotangco> im cool with that
<jsgotangco> ok i'm going to reboot this and install beta2
<ogra> as long as our docs are developed separately i dont think the freeze applies
<jsgotangco> yeah i agree
<jsgotangco> ok i
<jsgotangco> ok i'll brb
<highvoltage> win 15
<Yagisan> ogra: out of curiosity, could cifs be used as a replacement for nfs for ltsp/edubuntu ?
<ogra> yes, indeed 
<ogra> i dont think its desirable, but you could use it
<Yagisan> ogra: oh ? I was just wondering. samba does work rather well, so I thought it might be an idea
<LaserJock> lucasvo: pong
<nomad> what now?
<highvoltage> nomad: huh?
<lucasvo> LaserJock: I don't remember anymore :)
<lucasvo> ah, yes
<lucasvo> bzr
<LaserJock> yeah
<lucasvo> I had a problem with it
<LaserJock> what kind of problem?
<lucasvo> I wanted to branch but there was an error
<lucasvo> I'll retry it right now
<LaserJock> lucasvo: what version of bzr and where you using sftp?
<LaserJock> s/where/sere/
<lucasvo> I was using http
<lucasvo> lucasvo@supernova:~/bzr$ bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/ltsp/devel/ ltsp
<lucasvo> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8rc1
<LaserJock> hmm, odd
<LaserJock> lucasvo: hmm, it's fetching for me
<lucasvo> [==============================                             ]  fetch phase 2/4
<lucasvo> taking extremely long
<lucasvo> LaserJock: it crashes before finishing step 2
<LaserJock> lucasvo: ok, I'll wait for mine to finish and see if it crashes
<lucasvo> still stuck in the same position
<LaserJock> hmm, I think that is where I'm at as well
<lucasvo> LaserJock: were you able to download it?
<LaserJock> lucasvo: nope,  still stuck at the same place yours is at
<lucasvo> crap
<LaserJock> lucasvo: I'm not sure what the problem would be. I've done other branches no problem. You might ask ogra or #bzr
<LaserJock> lucasvo: I got it, it took a long time but it is here.
<LaserJock> lucasvo: the problem with the current bzr is that the progress bar kinda stinks.
<jsgotangco> lol i only realized my error in gnome-app-install
<jsgotangco> if it was any more severe it would have borked beta
<lucasvo> LaserJock: I got the error bzr: ERROR: The branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/ltsp/devel/ has no revision None.
<LaserJock> lucasvo: hmm, odd
<LaserJock> lucasvo: mine just took forever, and I have a university connection
<lucasvo> I have 3mbit downstream
<jsgotangco> gahh don't make me die of envy with your awesome bandwidth
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: heh, if I get a goo California uni mirror I can get 4Mb/s. Takes about 1 1/2 min. to download a CD .iso
<LaserJock> s/goo/good/
<jsgotangco> damn
* jsgotangco lives in the dark ages of third world broadband
<lucasvo> my bottleneck is the WiFi
<LaserJock> well, my DSL at home is pretty crappy
<lucasvo> it's too slow for my internet connection :(
<jsgotangco> ogra: if the berlin wall will push through, you'll have to change the gnome theme
<Petaris> ogra: What should I use to rebuild this ltsp server, 5.10 or 6.06?
<lucasvo> Petaris: how do you want to rebuild the server?
<Petaris> fresh install
<Petaris> I'm on k12ltsp atm
<lucasvo> I would install 606 beta
<Petaris> ok
<lucasvo> Petaris: it's pretty stable
<Petaris> I need something that is less evil then fc
<Petaris> It refuses to boot if I have over 4 GB of RAM
<ogra> lucasvo, use get, not branch
<ogra> python-paramiko is generally painful slow
<ogra> (python-paramiko == python sftp support)
<lucasvo> ogra: I don't use sftp
<ogra> jsgotangco, we'll have to change *everything* if the berlin wall gets through
<lucasvo> yes, paramiko sucks
* jsgotangco faints
<lucasvo> I have problems with it as well
<lucasvo> ogra: which one is the berlin wall?
<ogra> bzr get http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/ltsp/devel/ should work in any case
<ogra> lucasvo, not public yet and i'm not allowed to show it in public before its finished
<lucasvo> :(
<lucasvo> who is public?
<lucasvo> edubuntumembers as well?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> its siply a chalkboard wallpaper that simply doesnt work with any color we use now
<ogra> so *everything* has to be changed
<lucasvo> and who decides which theme to use?
<ogra> silbs
<ogra> apparently
<LaserJock> ogra: is it that nasty green? ;-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<ogra> since neither JaneW's nor my objections were even commented
<ogra> LaserJock, its the theme that makes me want to drop my work on edubuntu
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i thought you would feel at home with it considering it has tons of einstein-like equations
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: I couldn't see the beauty past the green :-)
<ogra> it think its the meanest you can do to put something like that in front of people that are forced to look at chalkboards anyway all day
<LaserJock> I should probably check to equations to make sure they are correct
<ogra> it should contrast to the chalkboard on the wall 
<ogra> additionally it makes edubuntu look like a dark win95
<ogra> and brings a very depressive dark base color into everything
<LaserJock> ogra: I do believe it is possible to make an academic looking wallpaper without the Win95-clone look and nasty colors
<LaserJock> but, I'm not in charge so...
<ogra> but apparently i can beg, cry, scream, bring valuable arguments without any reaction 
<ogra> LaserJock, i simply dont like the chalkboard idea at all, and we made a survey in breezy where a major NO came from the community
<LaserJock> I agree
<ogra> but not even that seems to count here
<ogra> which makes me very sad
<ogra> thats why i say it makes me want to drop my work on it ... its frustrating to have to ignore my users
<jsgotangco> ogra: you can start another revolution in paris
<LaserJock> I don't understand, to be honest. If you and JaneW are against it.
<ogra> jsgotangco, in paris dapper will be released
<ogra> LaserJock, we do neither ...
<ogra> jsgotangco, i want to prevent the damage in dapper
<ogra> i also dont like to force edubuntu into a niche it isnt in now
<LaserJock> ogra: would be nice to have a Edubuntu CC to go to or something, for these sorts of things
<ogra> yeah
<jsgotangco> ogra: i think we should make a build with the artwork and wait for public reaction
<ogra> jsgotangco, the problem is that i'm not allowed to show it to anyone, and i suspect itwill be released just before artwork freeze
<jsgotangco> ogra: that is very sad
<LaserJock> ogra: so the green is supposed to be default for Dapper?
<ogra> it will be a lot harder to change then
<jsgotangco> ogra: maybe i should write to silbs just to give a piece of my mind
<ogra> LaserJock, not if i can avoid it, i'm still fighting
<ogra> jsgotangco, hmm ... 
<jsgotangco> it doesn't really fit IMO
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> ogra: but that is the intent. I started up the edubuntu livecd and I think the current wallpaper would make me happier in a university setting then the green
<jsgotangco> its actually a quite dark shade of green
<LaserJock> darn, and it is hard to start a petition or something if people aren't allowed to see it :/
<ogra> the idea for that release was to show that edubuntu grows up slowly... it should have been still as colorful as edubuntu girl, but more neutral, so you could use it even in unis
<ogra> edubuntu girl *is* a bit childish on purpose ...
<jsgotangco> yes it was successful in how we packaged it for breezy
<LaserJock> that is why the chalkboard is bad to me, it seem like a regression (hello 1995) in age
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> so did the ubuntu artwork team do this wallpaper?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> a design agency that also does the final wallpaper and splash for ubuntu
<ogra> (and kubuntu)
<LaserJock> I see
<jsgotangco> i would be happy to have this as part of the wallpaper collection or theme but not default
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> ogra: any idea why gcompris seems to love making some users go back to gdm?
<ogra> jsgotangco, nope and i dont have any bug for it i think
<jsgotangco> bug 6672 but dholbach rejected it and re-assigned to xorg
<ogra> ah
<ogra> he might be right (i trust him)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<highvoltage> ogra: is the chalky theme officially 'public' now?
<jsgotangco> no
<ogra> nope
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: you have lots of fans
<jsgotangco> :D
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: :)
<jsgotangco> hmm interesting
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: my first personal website was called "The Jonathan Carter Fanclub"
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i think i have an archived copy somewhere, but i'd never put it on-line, it was created using Frontpage (yech)
<jsgotangco> yech
* jsgotangco remembers 1996
<jsgotangco> or was it 97 hmmm
<LaserJock> hmm, I think I started high school in 96
<jsgotangco> ogra: its ok, we can start the next wave of riots in paris if it gets pushed through
<ogra> yep
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> dodgy connections--
<highvoltage> i reapplied for dsl today. they say it should take between 4 to 6 weeks to get it installed.
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: wow
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: wb
<edubuntugirl> thanks, it's good to be back
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: how cheap/expensive is bandwdith there?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: it's the most expensive in the world
<highvoltage> for example...
<highvoltage> for ADSL
* jsgotangco crosses out ZA in place to move
<highvoltage> you have to get a phone line and an ADSL line (i don't need a phone line
<highvoltage> a phone line is R80 a month, and a DSL line is about R380 a month
<highvoltage> the R380 is for a 368k line, i think.
<highvoltage> then you have to buy your bandwidth
<highvoltage> that's about R400 for a 3 gigabite account
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: 400+380+80
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: 860
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: 860/6
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: 143.333333333333
<highvoltage> so it's about US$140 for an ADSL connection
<jsgotangco> with bandwidth cap?
<jsgotangco> damn
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yep.
<highvoltage> the lowest is 1GB, the highest 5GB, i think.
* jsgotangco hugs 3rd world no cap DSL
<highvoltage> but then it gets very expensive.
<jsgotangco> even if its not the fastest in the world
<highvoltage> yeah!
<LaserJock> my DSL is ~ 1M/s (no cap that I'm aware of) for USD$35/month
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: that's nice
<LaserJock> the upload is what is killing me. but the connection is rock solid
<LaserJock> the problem is, I'm never home. I hardly use it :(
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> i have a friend at work
<jsgotangco> we have this small office broadband at the satellite office at the 5th floor
<jsgotangco> he just lives next door
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yeah, that's real nice
<jsgotangco> he asked permission if he could drop a cable from the 5th direct to his room haha
<jsgotangco> apparently the building admin is still not aware of it
<highvoltage> ogra: is https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MondoMindi ubuntu-legal?
<ogra> its a jelkner thing
<jsgotangco> yeah
<highvoltage> it just looks a bit dodgy, imho
<highvoltage> not mondomindo, per se, but the way they install it
<highvoltage> "sudo su -" doesn't look like something that belong our... oh wait, it doesn't say edubuntu in there... perhaps not such a big problem. i'll bug edubuntu-doc :)
<jsgotangco> sudo su-
<ogra> yep
<ogra> (about it being dodgy)
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi highvoltage, 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<cbx33> wow you guys are fast
<edubuntugirl> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> bonjour, cbx33!
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<cbx33> right guys I showed the characters my wife drew for the edubuntu wallpaper to youthlug today, and the feedback was very positive
<cbx33> will upload somewhere for you in a while :D
<cbx33> !seen Bluekuja 
<ubotu> bluekuja is currently on #kubuntu (22h 2m 47s) #edubuntu (22h 2m 47s) #ubuntu (22h 2m 47s)
<ogra> yay
<cbx33> they said they were much better that the edubuntugirl heheh
* jsgotangco wants to see it too
<cbx33> and multicutural, bright and just right for kids
<cbx33> hang on two ticks...remember they are not the finished product
<cbx33> the wallpaper isn;t complete
<jsgotangco> no worries 
<cbx33> anything i can do with old breezy cds?
<jsgotangco> hey they're not so old
<cbx33> sorry warty
<cbx33> uploading the wallpaper in a min
<jsgotangco> hmm i should install warty again and remember the old times
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> you can buy cheap clockworks and sell them as do it yourself wallclocks on the flea market
<cbx33> hehe
* cbx33 thinks it's not worth the hastle
* cbx33 visited the guinea pig today
<highvoltage> cbx33: breezy is current :)
<ogra> heh
<cbx33> she's looking so sleepy and sore
<ogra> cbx33, how is it ?
<ogra> :(
<cbx33> we gave her a stroke and a hug....
<cbx33> she should be home tomorrow
<highvoltage> cbx33: send them to me, those warty cd's will be worth a lot one day
<highvoltage> cbx33: unlike MS-DOS version 1 floppies
<jsgotangco> we should have half naked models for the next release again
<jsgotangco> heh
<cbx33> hehe
<LaserJock> heh, I wonder how much a sabdfl signe warty cd would go for in 10 years
* highvoltage thinks we should go all the way
<jsgotangco> damn
<cbx33> highvoltage: you would
* highvoltage has warty, hoary and breezy signed CD's
<jsgotangco> i have none even though i met sabdfl like 3 times
* jsgotangco just didn't remember it at all
<highvoltage> when i see him i hand him a cd and a marker and he knows what to do.
<cbx33> i never met him
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> but then I'm an ubuntu baby
<jsgotangco> i believe he got swamped in india
<LaserJock> cbx33: me too
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/1.jpg
<ogra> cbx33, come to paris between 18th and 24th of june and you can meet him
<jsgotangco> or weisbaden during linuxtag
<cbx33> actually I could do that....day trip....for the wifes birthday
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> on may 6th
<jsgotangco> doe-eyed characters...
<jsgotangco> anime influenced...
<jsgotangco> nice chain though
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> hmm im not sure about the background colo though
<ogra> cbx33, if we shall ship it, the final version needs to be 1600x1200 
<ogra> thats our default size
<ogra> the characters are *very* cool
<cbx33> that is the size of that version
<jsgotangco> the characters need to have shadows or something at the bottom to have some sort of "space"
<cbx33> should be anyway
<ogra> i didnt check :)
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> ogra, you think I'd submit to you somthing the wrong size :p
<cbx33> lisa said she's going to work on the background of it later 
<cbx33> jsgotangco, noted I'll tell her that....
<ogra> jsgotangco, its not finished yet :) 
<cbx33> she only finished the characters earlier on
<LaserJock> beats the pants off the stupid green
<ogra> yeah
<cbx33> well if you have anything you'd like her to try I'm sure she'd be open to suggestions
<cbx33> she's very glad you like them
<jsgotangco> hmm
<ogra> they are awesome 
<jsgotangco> ogra: i know what the next troll on this
<ogra> the best i've seen since long 
<jsgotangco> the eyes are too big!!!
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> before
<jsgotangco> there are no eyes!
<ogra> thats what my gf just said
<ogra> but she noited as well that it matches the target audience perfectly
<jsgotangco> comparing it with edubuntu girl
<jsgotangco> yeah
<cbx33> well....the guys of youthlug...and i repeat guys
<cbx33> aged 15-16 loved them
<edubuntugirl> :(
<ogra> perfect
<edubuntugirl> people don't like me?
<jsgotangco> fanart is always appreciated 
<cbx33> hehe
<jsgotangco> edubuntugirl: there was this troll before...
<edubuntugirl> jsgotangco: gotcha
<jsgotangco> that started with the eyes till the color of the skin and went really nasty
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: you spell it 'color' in your side of the world?
<ogra> i'm off to get my GF to a chinese ...
<ogra> bbl
<cbx33> ok ogra you gonna be back later?
<jsgotangco> chinese what?
<cbx33> wanted to ask you a few things?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: yeah, we don't use colour here...
<ogra> jsgotangco, torture :P
<cbx33> colour here :p
<ogra> restaurant indeed :)
<cbx33> so you guys would like to see the end wallpaper result then ?? :p
<jsgotangco> cbx33: of course
<cbx33> :D
<LaserJock> cbx33: most definately
<cbx33> I'll crack the whip then
<cbx33> heheh
<jsgotangco> its always nice to see how people interpret the distribution
<LaserJock> cbx33: heh, that's called encouragment, I think ;-)
<cbx33> i always get that wrong
<highvoltage> cbx33: looking now...
<highvoltage> cbx33: mind posting a smaller version? like 600x400. that big pic just kills my connection
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> will do
<cbx33> highvoltage, what connection you running on?
<highvoltage> cbx33: gprs
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> ok 2.jpg highvoltage 
<highvoltage> thanks :)
<highvoltage> lol!
<highvoltage> they look like anime characters
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> my wife and i are into anime
<cbx33> but then
<highvoltage> i think they're really, really cool.
<cbx33> so are a lot of kids these days
<highvoltage> children will love them
<highvoltage> when we connect a tuxlab to the internet, we often see dragon ball Z pop up on all the screens
<highvoltage> could you draw some more characters?
<cbx33> I'm sure I could ask her to
<cbx33> what types
<highvoltage> it would be nice if we had a selection of characters we could use accross the distro.
<highvoltage> wow, that would be so nice
<highvoltage> perhaps some younger ones too, and some older ones. perhaps some of them could play football or something.
<cbx33> i'll let her know
<attah_> Anyone in here that knows anything about the bug in the installer partitioner? 
<cbx33> shes smiling a lot
<attah_> or a bug :P
<cbx33> highvoltage, I'm glad you like them
<cbx33> did i hear we are doing a different theme for younger people?
<highvoltage> :)
<jsgotangco> heh
<cbx33> we culd do the weeny charcters for it....
<cbx33> I'll get lisa to draw a few for you guys to see
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: is that the new me in that pic?
<cbx33> indeed
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: :D
<LaserJock> man, oh man, my eyes are killing me
<LaserJock> I think it might be time for a break
<cbx33> good idea
<cbx33> ooooooh i found my thesis
<cbx33> anyone interested in Linearly Interpolated Spectrographic Analysis
<jsgotangco> is that related to culinary arts?
<jsgotangco> :)
<cbx33> I'm htinking no
<cbx33> I managed to name my thesis after my wife
<cbx33> LISA
<cbx33> heheheh
<jsgotangco> lol
<highvoltage> cbx33: your dog happen do have a name like ipod?
<highvoltage> :P
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> no....
<cbx33> i have a guinea pig named linux though
<Petaris> which install option was I supposed to choose to install the ltsp stuff?
<Petaris> I chose server
<cbx33> the first one installs it all
<cbx33> with server you have to install manually
<lucasvo> cbx33: did your wife draw this?
<cbx33> lucasvo, yes
<lucasvo> http://www.progbox.co.uk/1.jpg
<lucasvo> cool
<Petaris> cbx33: ahh
<Petaris> ok
<cbx33> lucasvo, you like?
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> but I think the logo is a bit too big
<cbx33> its not a final version
<cbx33> or even a draft
<cbx33> highvoltage, ok spoken with lisa, shes gonna draw you some more as soon as she gets a spare second
<highvoltage> nice :)
<highvoltage> tell her we say thanks!
<cbx33> i will
<cbx33> oh, did you get a chance to comment on those docs yet? don;t worry if you didnt I'm still working on them anyway
<cbx33> waiting for Bluekuja 
<cbx33> hehe
<highvoltage> i have them open in tabs :)
<highvoltage> i stared at them a while this afternoon, but then i went blank
<highvoltage> i'm not closing those tabs until i edit them ;P)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> okie dokie....is it a case that they are so bad they are uneditable :p
<cbx33> hehehe
<highvoltage> nah, not that bad at all :)
<cbx33> highvoltage, hehehe we're going to cut them all out and name them
<highvoltage> nice!
<cbx33> http://progbox.co.uk/thesis/
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ah...i remember working on that on the bus
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> holding my laptops speakers to my ears
<Petaris> How do I enable the root account
<cbx33> you don;t
<cbx33> just use sudo
<Petaris> I wan't to be able to su - into root
<cbx33> you can
<cbx33> sudo su -
<highvoltage> sudo -s or sudo -i is more correct
<Petaris> do all accounts have sudo capability?
<cbx33> sorry highvoltage 
* cbx33 hides
<highvoltage> even more correct is just typing sudo before each command ;)
<highvoltage> hehe
<cbx33> well yeh
<cbx33> that's what i use now
<highvoltage> Petaris: only the first account has sudo access
<highvoltage> Petaris: you may add sudo capabilities to other accounts by using the visudo command
<cbx33> though you can set up otherse with it
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> highvoltage, you may have to refresh those docs
<cbx33> I'm thinking of updating one
<Petaris> how can I re-enable su -
<Petaris> so I don't have to sudo to do it
<highvoltage> you can do a sudo passwd root
<highvoltage> but it's not recommended
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> why is it not recommended>?
<Petaris> its more secure then sudo
<cbx33> in what way
<cbx33> with sudo you are acknowleding that every command you typ should be typed as root
<Petaris> sudo you don't need the root password, only yours
<highvoltage> Petaris: ubuntu is designed to work with sudo, and without root, so some things break
<highvoltage> for instance, ubuntu has a recovery mode option in grub
<highvoltage> if you have a root password, then ubuntu will prompt you for it when you boot in single user mode, instead of dropping you in a shell.
<Petaris> so?
<highvoltage> this has caused a problem in schools for instance, where they know the admin password, but not the root password.
<Petaris> then I will enter it
<Petaris> ahh
<highvoltage> it might sound trivial, and it is, but there is consequences. if you ask on #ubuntu they could probably give you more, better, concrete reasons.
<highvoltage> Petaris: for what it's worth, i do it on my personal machines, and i don't have any problems. but i would suggest that you don't do it on a heavy production machine.
<highvoltage> Petaris: just in case something goes wrong, because then the fingers will point at you ;)
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> Petaris: and then you'd say but #edubuntu said it's ok!
<Petaris> they will anyway
<Petaris> I'm the IT Adming
<Petaris> er, admin
<highvoltage> hehe.
<cbx33> highvoltage, would never steer us wrong :p
<cbx33> Petaris, I know the feeling
* Yagisan should really go to bed
<cbx33> you ok Yagisan ?
<Petaris> But sudo is too much of a hassel for me to get things done, and there is very little security risk in this setting
<Yagisan> 5am!
<cbx33> go to bed
<Yagisan> Petaris: keep in mind sudo, will log everything that was run
<cbx33> you deserve it
<cbx33> tbh
<cbx33> Petaris, I used to do the same as you
<cbx33> I was using fedora back then
<cbx33> then I switched to ubuntu and hated the idea of suding
<cbx33> basically because when i had finsihed an expert install I cou;dnt run any G-app that required root privilages
<cbx33> I had to add myself to the sudo group...which i was unaware of tback then
<cbx33> but now I much prefer it
<Yagisan> cbx33: you should file a bug on those
<Petaris> grr, sudo is broken
<cbx33> stops me doing stupid things as root
<Petaris> now what do I do
<cbx33> Yagisan, it's not a bug
<cbx33> apparently it's intentional
<Petaris> with out su - or root I can't fix it
<cbx33> I think something should pop up and warn you
<cbx33> but they think not
<Yagisan> cbx33: any app that needs rooy, needs the desktop file amended to use gksudo
<highvoltage> goodnight, Yagisan 
<cbx33> Yagisan, it wasn't that
<cbx33> it was the in the normal installthe visudoers file is ammeneded
<cbx33> in the expert install it isn't
<Yagisan> ah
<Petaris> I changed the hostname and now sudo is not letting me do anything
<Petaris> any ideas how to fix that?
<highvoltage> i vaguely remember getting that before, and remembering it was easy to fix
<Yagisan> nightall.
<cbx33> night 
<highvoltage> did you change it by using the hostname command, and by editing /etc/hostname
<highvoltage> and make sure that the new hostname is in /etc/hosts?
<Petaris> I just edited /etc/hostname
<Petaris> I forgot to put it in /etc/hosts
<highvoltage> sudo hostname `cat /etc/hostname`
<Petaris> I can't sudo
<highvoltage> ah, right :)
<Petaris> it just gives me a hostname error
<Petaris> This is one of the reasons su - or the root account should be left accessable
<highvoltage> or change the hostname properly :)
<highvoltage> i think you might have to boot into single user mode to fix that :/
<highvoltage> there might be a better way, but that's the quickest way i can think of
<Petaris> I'll boot into dsl, and change the etc/hosts file
<Petaris> well enough for today
<Petaris> I'm off
<highvoltage> goodnight, Petaris 
<Petaris> bye, and thanks for the help
<cbx33> nn Petaris 
<nomad> I have a question, if theres anyone here who can help
<cbx33> !seen Bluekuja 
<ubotu> bluekuja is currently on #kubuntu (1d 1h 5m 39s) #edubuntu (1d 1h 5m 39s) #ubuntu (1d 1h 5m 39s)
<cbx33> what;s up nomad 
<nomad> ok well I was wondering how to log into root
<cbx33> hehe
<nomad> I've tried logging out
<cbx33> sorry second time we've had this question today
<nomad> and back in as "root"
<cbx33> you don;t log in as root
<nomad> oh
<cbx33> if you need to use root
<cbx33> u put the command sudo before the command you wish to run as root
<cbx33> for example
<cbx33> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cbx33> won;t work as a normal user
<cbx33> but
<nomad> well I need to edit a file, which can only be done as root. i wanted to edit the fstab file so my windows partition is automatically mounted at startup.
<cbx33> sudo /etc/init.dapache2 restart would
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> do
<cbx33> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nomad> ohhh
<cbx33> it'll ask for your password the first time you do it
<nomad> i never thought of opening it in the terminal
<cbx33> you could always do 
<cbx33> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cbx33> which would load gedit with root privialges to edit the file
<nomad> Ok i did the Gedit method, thanks alot
<cbx33> np
<LaserJock> cbx33: do you know when you are supposed to use gksudo?
<nomad> Ok so I edited the fstab file, but I'm confused about the last part, under "options" in the file's text
<nomad> what do I put there?
<cbx33> LaserJock, I've never used it
<cbx33> i don;t sudo in gui a lot
<LaserJock> cbx33: me neither, that's why I asked. :-)
<cbx33> heheheh
<nomad> i put "default"
<cbx33> we should man gksudo
<cbx33> that should be fine
<cbx33> sorry guys i gotta dash to be
<cbx33> bed
<LaserJock> cbx33: if I had an Ubuntu box I would
<cbx33> very tired
<cbx33> :p
<nomad> oh alright, thanks again
<cbx33> sorry nomad 
<cbx33> got a very early morning 
<LaserJock> nomad: those are additional options for mounting
<LaserJock> nomad: what are you adding to fstab?
<cbx33> LaserJock, is more than capable of answering any questions you have :p
<LaserJock> cya cbx33 
<cbx33> he's a genius
<LaserJock> heh, I don't think so
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> nn LaserJock 
<nomad> my windows partition, so it mounts at startup, instead of typing "sudo mount ..... so on" every time
<cbx33> nomad, just to point out....i did have trouble doing this...
<cbx33> i tried a little while ago
<LaserJock> yeah, probably defaults would be fine then, I think
<cbx33> but normal users couldn;t write to it
<nomad> ok well thats what I did, thanks
<cbx33> oh wait
<cbx33> no sorry
<cbx33> that was an smbfs mount
<cbx33> ignore me I'm tired
<nomad> uh, alright
<LaserJock> yeah, sometimes you have to put users I think if you want to let any user mount it
<nomad> one last question, the reason i'm doing all this is to access my windows partition where all my music is stored
<nomad> however when i try to play the files in like 'rythmbox", it says it cant find any decoders on the system and that i need to install some
<nomad> i'm the only one using this computer so Its ok
<LaserJock> nomad: what format is the music? mp3?
<nomad> yes
<nomad> and some wma's
<LaserJock> yeah, mp3 has got some legal problems, especially in the US
<nomad> what do you mean?
<LaserJock> well, technically in the US I think I have to pay to be able to play mp3s
<LaserJock> there are patent (or copyright) issues
<nomad> -_- thats retarded....how about the WMAs?
<LaserJock> nomad: are you running 5.10 (breezy) or Dapper?
<nomad> breezy
<nomad> just installed a few hours ago
<LaserJock> nomad: first linux install? or have you been using it for a while
<nomad> i've used linux for a while, but i
<LaserJock> anyway, the place to go to get what you need would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nomad> 'm not that familiar with it
<LaserJock> some linux distros ship the non-free codecs either illegally (in the US anyway) or pay something like USD$150,000 to ship them
<LaserJock> and I'm not sure if WMAs will play or not
<nomad> Why are MP3's illegal? I thought MP3's were something from the FSM anyways
<LaserJock> nomad: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mp3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<LaserJock> nomad: and see http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/ for royalty rates if people wanted to ship decoders or encoders
<nomad> "Thus while patent fees have been an issue for companies attempting to use MP3, they have not meaningfully impacted users, allowing the format to grow in popularity."
<nomad> "Thomson has stated that individuals using free MP3 encoders are not required to pay fees."
<nomad> Well what about WMA
<nomad> ?
<LaserJock> well, WMA is a prorietary Microsoft codec, as far as I know
<nomad> Thats what I thought, so its the same deal?
<LaserJock> sort of, I'm not sure exactly
<nomad> Is there a way I can change my mp3's into something open source like ogg vorbis?
<LaserJock> basically it comes down to, if you live in the US (or some other countries) it is best to go with an open source codec like ogg
<LaserJock> there are but you usually lose sound quality
<nomad> noticable loss?
<LaserJock> probably depends, I've done it before and I really didn't notice it much
<nomad> alright well I'll give it a shot.... how would I go about doing it?
<LaserJock> but people who really care about audio will throw a fit if you tell them you did it ;-)
<nomad> audiophiles...
<LaserJock> I'd check out ubuntuforums.org I can't remember what tools are out there, but there are some
<LaserJock> not sure about the WMAs though
<bimberi> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: (Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.11-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<bimberi> nomad: ^^^ there's one :)
<LaserJock> doh, and the bot saves me again
<Sonofaq> lol
<nomad> is that a package i can go ahead andinstall?
<bimberi> nomad: sure, if you have universe enabled
<LaserJock> nomad: yes, as long as you  have the Universe repo enabled
<LaserJock> ack and bimberi beat me to it
<nomad> how do i do that? (sorry i'm such a n00b >_>'
* LaserJock might just sulk back to -motu as he is apparently useless here ;-)
<LaserJock> nomad: that wiki page I gave you has instructions
<bimberi> sorry LaserJock :) - no i'm heading off myself
<nomad> Oh
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto in particular
<LaserJock> bimberi: np, I'm just used to -motu where all we have is a bug bot
<bimberi> LaserJock: ah :)
<Sonofaq> im a bit of an audio freak, but i think that ogg is a ery useful format
<Sonofaq> especialy for space saving
<nomad> universe or universe multiverse? Or does it matter?
<crimsun> 'ogg' is actually just a container; I presume you're referring to the vorbis format.
<LaserJock> well, you can do both
<Sonofaq> yeah
<LaserJock> crimsun: true
<Sonofaq> you forget it sometimes
<nomad> Ok, I added the community maintained universe repository, is that all I need to d?
<LaserJock> well ogg-vorbis is just too long for me to type ;-)
<nomad> do?*
<Sonofaq> lol
<LaserJock> nomad: yeah, so once you reload the cache you should be able to search for it
<nomad> alright i'm doing that
<nomad> Ok i got it installed, thanks alot :D
<LaserJock> no problem
<LaserJock> nomad: btw, the wiki can be pretty useful
<Sonofaq> yeah the wiki is very useful
<LaserJock> I'm also on the documentation team, there is quite a bit of help
<Sonofaq> laserlock you know cbx33 wht do you think about  the schools advocacy so far
<Sonofaq> heres the address if you havent looked yet 
<Sonofaq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<LaserJock> I haven't
<Sonofaq> also whats this about themm maybe hanging the edubuntu colours
<Sonofaq> changing*
<LaserJock> I don't know that the colors will change, but somebody is wanting to change the wallpaper to look like a chalkboard (green)
<LaserJock> sorta looks like Win95
<highvoltage> yeah. the teal background in win95, that's right.
<Sonofaq> yeah i think that the current version look warm and very nice
<Sonofaq> cbx33 wife is doing some edubuntu backrounds to try and help advertise the old colours so far they look realy good
<LaserJock> Sonofaq: so what is the purpose of the page? A place for teachers to go to? 
<bimberi> from the School Advocacy page - "LTSP, the Linux Terminal Server Project, whilst not a true thin client system,,," - why?
<Sonofaq> no the whole idea is we are going to do a leaflet that goes out to school across the uk if we get approval plus there will be an onine versoin with more links
<Sonofaq> i  dont know pete wrote that
<LaserJock> Sonofaq: ah, ok.
<Sonofaq> yeah, we are trying to give more noledge and choice to schools that dont know about it
<binary> I have another question.
<LaserJock> hmm, I think it could use some editing perhaps
<Sonofaq> ok
<binary> (sorry)
<Sonofaq> we are going to be adding loads yet
<Sonofaq> its only just started
<binary> Well i've tried playing one of the files. And it worked, for the most part, like I could see the song playing, the time counter went up and so forth)
<binary> but no sound from my speakers at all
<LaserJock> Sonofaq: mind if I do a little editing?
<Sonofaq> no go ahead and join the team any ideas are bril
<Sonofaq> no sound
<binary> nope. I talked to crimsun about it, and he made me pastebin about it.
<nomad> sorry, binay was me.
<crimsun> nomad: pass me the url, please
<nomad> http://liste.uludag.org.tr/paketler-commits/2005-February/000591.html
<crimsun> uhh
<crimsun> what in the world is that?
<crimsun> (I asked you to pastebin the output from the commands :-)
<nomad> *OH*
<Sonofaq> laserlock: the project partial came about becaust at my school where pete works we were trying to get a edubuntu booting off of the network system going we manage to get the main netbot sorted and we are still working on the rest but cbx33 and andrea thought that they would start somethingfor schools so all help igood
<crimsun> nomad: migrating back to #ubuntu
<nomad> I'm going to need the command again...
<Sonofaq> im off to bed guys bye
#edubuntu 2006-05-04
<highvoltage> ok, so where were we.
<axl000> i upgrade dapper, but the kernel is still 2.6.15-19, how can i sitch to 15-21 (he last kernel i guest)?  sorry for my bad english
<cbx33> mornin
<cbx33> !seen Bluekuja 
<ubotu> bluekuja is currently on #kubuntu (1d 10h 44m 37s) #edubuntu (1d 10h 44m 37s) #ubuntu (1d 10h 44m 37s)
<cbx33> !seen ogra 
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu #ubuntu
<Ekushey> cool bot! who owns it?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: morning
<edubuntugirl> salut, highvoltage!
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hi cbx33, juliux 
<juliux> morning highvoltage 
<highvoltage> bbl
<mwright1night> hello
<MagnusGoldstein> evening
<MagnusGoldstein> quiet 2nite
<jsgotangco> hi
<jsgotangco> its saturday :)
<nomad_> indeed it is
<highvoltage> that was a quick nap
<jsgotangco> hey
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco 
<cbx33> good afternoon all
<cbx33> wow quiet in here today
<cbx33> !seen Bluekuja 
<ubotu> bluekuja is currently on #kubuntu (1d 18h 36m 17s) #edubuntu (1d 18h 36m 17s) #ubuntu (1d 18h 36m 17s)
<cbx33> !seen ogra 
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu (1h 21m 40s) #ubuntu (1h 21m 40s)
<cbx33> !seen highvoltage 
<ubotu> highvoltage is currently on #edubuntu (3h 46m 29s) #ubuntu (3h 46m 29s)
<cbx33> hehehe
<Bluekuja> peteeeee
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> yeah, quite quiet
<Bluekuja> hi highvoltage
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> pete yesterday night i was away
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> cbx33: gone?
<cbx33> hi all
<Bluekuja> hey pete
<Bluekuja> i was away at a film festival
<cbx33> howz it going Anrea
<Bluekuja> hehe
<cbx33> ahh excellent
<cbx33> see anything good?
<Bluekuja> really good im a little less tired
<Bluekuja> i went to bed at 4:00 o 'clock
<cbx33> heheh
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> have you seen last edit?
<cbx33> yes
<Bluekuja> nice isnt it?
<cbx33> indeed it is
<Bluekuja> pete
<cbx33> yes
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: when you're free join us in the other channel, you can suggest us something
* highvoltage read throught it again this morning, getting nice and big
<jsgotangco> what channel?
<Bluekuja> #edubuntu-doc
<cbx33> #edubuntu-doc
<jsgotangco> where is the current work in progress?
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy#preview
<Bluekuja> school advocacy manifesto
<Bluekuja> join us jsgotangco
<nomad> Anyone on here? I need a little help
<Bluekuja> tell us nomad
<nomad> Can't get any sound off the internet, whether it be a flash game or a music video online...
<Bluekuja> mmm... i have seen a bug regarding it in launchpad
<Bluekuja> wait
<Bluekuja> i check it out
<nomad> I however can get audio offline through rythmbox and kaffiene, so forth
<nomad> ok
<Bluekuja> cbx33: have you seen that bug too?
<cbx33> no never
<Bluekuja> okie, let me search it
<Bluekuja> nomad: release? browser type and browser version?
<nomad> Breezy Badger, firefox, let me check the version
<nomad> version 1.0.8
<Bluekuja> what about update it?
<nomad> How would I go about that? install it through synaptic?
<Bluekuja> you can easily compile it
<Bluekuja> i provide you a link
<Sonofaq> hiya bluekuj
<nomad> alright
<Bluekuja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Bluekuja> follow commands
<Bluekuja> you'll able to update it easily
<Bluekuja> hi sonofaw :)
<Bluekuja> *aq
<Bluekuja> ^^
<cbx33> bbl
<Bluekuja> k 
<Sonofaq> i left my dead harddrive at mine and petes schol so im runnning on an old TIME machine on a live cd
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> nice
<Bluekuja> :)
<Sonofaq> it run better than any windows that ever went on it
<cbx33> of course it does
<cbx33> it's on linux
<Bluekuja> when pete returns we will restart talking
<Sonofaq> hes here
<Bluekuja> i go to drink something
<Bluekuja> he said bbl
<Sonofaq> ok
<Bluekuja> brb 10 min
<Sonofaq> ok
<cbx33> i'm popping out now
<cbx33> back in about 30-45 mins i would think
<Sonofaq> ok
<cbx33> havea good think guys - I'll be waiting to hear your input when ia get back
<Sonofaq> where you going
<cbx33> visit sick guinea pig
<Sonofaq> awww
<Sonofaq> good luck
<Yagisan> !seen HedgeMage
<ubotu> hedgemage <i=HedgeMag@freenode/staff/HedgeMage> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 17h 59m 7s ago, saying: 's/da/the'.
<Yagisan> G'day all
<Bluekuja> hi yagisan :)
<Sonofaq> bluekuja i like the changes  to the wiki
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> now it looks  very nice
<Sonofaq> especily the contents bar
<Bluekuja> yep thats very nice
<Bluekuja> it gives a artist look to the wiki hehe
<Sonofaq> hehe plus it makes it easy to skip though
<Bluekuja> yep
<Sonofaq> but what do we need to add?
<Bluekuja> more links in usefull links paragraph
<Bluekuja> and more content
<Bluekuja> then when we have finished
<Yagisan> bbiab. doing funky stuff to grub
<Sonofaq> yeah like the packages for chools in edubunutu
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> :)
<Sonofaq> i will start to work on that as soon as  have a harddrive from schoo back
<Bluekuja> perfect
<nomad> Bluekuja: I followed all the directions and installed the latest firefox. However, when I try to start it, it gives me "failed to execute child process Firefox: permission denied" 
<Bluekuja> just give permissions to firefox folder
<Bluekuja> thats a permission problem
<Bluekuja> just chmod
<nomad> ?
<nomad> Confused, chmod? 
<Sonofaq> thats the command
<nomad> I know, but I don't know what to type other than that.
<Bluekuja> chmod 775 or 777
<Bluekuja> chmod 777 /home/nomad/folder
<Sonofaq> yeah i cant remeber the number codes 
<Bluekuja> sudo before it
<Sonofaq> which operating sys is nomad running
<Bluekuja> or su root if you have root available
<Bluekuja> breezy
<nomad> sudo chmod 777 /home/nomad/.mozilla < is that good?
<Bluekuja> yep
<Sonofaq> yeah
<Bluekuja> folder must be correct one hehehehehee
<Bluekuja> :)
<Sonofaq> lol therwise you strew things up
<nomad> still giving me the error
<Bluekuja> you have to type the correct directory
<Bluekuja> its not that one
<Bluekuja> i dont know how you structured installation
<Bluekuja> so i dont know where you put that files
<nomad> what about the firefox folder in /opt ?
<Bluekuja> it can be, it depends from your installation
<Bluekuja> by the way try it
<Sonofaq> it wont make anything crassh
<Bluekuja> yes
<Bluekuja> its /opt
<nomad> yeah I tried it and nothing
<Bluekuja> you have to see where firefox starts
<Bluekuja> in which dir
<Bluekuja> maybe do locate firefox
<nomad> How do I do that? When i updated it it told me to unzip it to /opt and it created its own /firefox folder under /opt
<Bluekuja> do this command
<Bluekuja> locate firefox
<nomad> ok
<nomad> gave me a massive block of stuff
<nomad> you want me to pastebin the output?
<Bluekuja> you will flood the channel
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> just search
<Bluekuja> did you get /usr/bin/firefox
<Bluekuja> too?
<nomad> in the giant block of code?
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: hi
<edubuntugirl> howsit, Bluekuja!
<nomad> usr/sbin/mozilla-firefox-chrome-update
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: im good and you?
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: huh?
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: your teacher (highvoltage) is not good hehe
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: gotcha
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> nomad
<Bluekuja> if you do
<Bluekuja> in bash
<Bluekuja> /usr/bin/firefox
<Bluekuja> does it works?
<nomad> nothing
<nomad> nope
<Bluekuja> permission denied?
<nomad> still, yes
<Bluekuja> cd /usr/bin
<Bluekuja> ls -l
<Bluekuja> check permissions of that file
<nomad> its open to everyone
<Bluekuja> i know...
<Bluekuja> just check firefox 
<Bluekuja> one
<Bluekuja> then do chmod 777 /ust/bin/firefox
<nomad> same, /usr/bin/firefox is open to everyone
<Bluekuja> so its another file
<nomad> well, i can access the new firefox if i run the script in the firefox folder
<nomad> firefox.sh
<Bluekuja> yep maybe the link that you have done in config files doesnt work cause permission 
<Bluekuja> but to have a working browser
<Bluekuja> when you type
<Bluekuja> firefox
<Bluekuja> in bash
<Bluekuja> it must work
<nomad> firefox in bash doesnt work
<Bluekuja> so you havent linked correctly
<nomad> im so confused...
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> its not hard man
<Bluekuja> i did it in 10 frend's computer
<Bluekuja> i dident get any problem
<Bluekuja> in my opinion you havent followed that page
<Bluekuja> or you have missed some steps
<nomad> i did follow the page i have it open right here
<Bluekuja> do you get alwais permission denied for child process?
<Bluekuja> when you run the process
<Bluekuja> check which files does it load
<Bluekuja> use top command
<Bluekuja> for it
<nomad> I'm reinstalling, hang on, this time i'm following the directions very closely
<Bluekuja> okie
<LaserJock> cbx33: ping?
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: if you need something for edubuntu school manifesto you can ask me
<LaserJock> well, Pete made a note on EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy about universities and colleges
<Bluekuja> oh yes , right 
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> so just wait him for that
<Bluekuja> ;)
<LaserJock> at this point I don't really see how Edubuntu would work at university settings
<LaserJock> I think the LTSP part is very applicible, but the theme isn't and really I don't think the package selection is either
<Bluekuja> mmm... yes maybe in the future
<Bluekuja> with more work and more packages we can reach also uni
<Bluekuja> but its a long trip^^
<LaserJock> well, I don't think it would be too hard, I just don't know if that is in the Edubuntu road map
<Bluekuja> yep, that true
<Bluekuja> well we'll see that in the near future
<Bluekuja> maybe in the next meeting
<LaserJock> I'm sort of struggling with how that would be accomplished, would a boot option need to be added. Is there even room on the CD for anything else
<Bluekuja> yes, another setting called university
<Bluekuja> would be nice
<Bluekuja> but as you said
<Bluekuja> i dont know how much disk space will that use
<LaserJock> maybe we need a EdubuntuUniversity spec or something
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> it would be a nice idea
<Bluekuja> but we have to talk with oliver for that
<LaserJock> yeah
<Bluekuja> ;)
<cbx33> hiya
<cbx33> sorry I'm a little late back
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<cbx33> yeh, I mentioned it, and I knew you were investigating into it
<LaserJock> cbx33: dude, I just got the first print copy of the Ubuntu Packaging Guide!
<cbx33> oooh yeh
* cbx33 wants one
<cbx33> I'll be buying one when I get some cash
<cbx33> I think personally edubuntu has it's roots in the school market
<cbx33> possibly college
<cbx33> ubuntu with LTSP would be very usable for universities
<LaserJock> yeah, my only problems are the theme and package selection
<LaserJock> if we can resolve how to include both schools and unis in that, I think it would be great
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> it's possibly as simple as a meta package isn't it?
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<cbx33> sorry I took so long
<LaserJock> cbx33: yes, but it is also a matter of room on the cd
<cbx33> guinea pig has gottne a little worse
<cbx33> true
<Bluekuja> hey cbx33 :)
<cbx33> I'm back
<Bluekuja> good man
<Bluekuja> how it was?
<cbx33> not good
<LaserJock> perhaps having unis do more of a server install and then get meta packages from Universe or something
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> that was my plan
<cbx33> but then they might as well use the normal ubuntu cd
<LaserJock> well, I think the ltsp part would be good
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> Bluekuja, got time for a chat in edubuntu-doc?
<Bluekuja> yep
<juliux> ogra, ping
<cbx33> Laser_away, ping
<juliux> cbx33, hi
<cbx33> hi juliux 
<juliux> cbx33, it is allowed to add a screenshot to a bug report?
<cbx33> yes
<juliux> ok
<cbx33> add an attachemnt
<juliux> i want to write a comment 
<cbx33> i did for tha funny small screen one we bug reported the other day
<cbx33> write your comment when yo uadd the attachemnt
<juliux> i see it
<juliux> thxs cbx33 
<cbx33> np juliux 
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<cbx33> take a look at the bottom
<cbx33> mocked up some pages
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
* highvoltage looks at page
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> another one just being added
<highvoltage> ok
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> done
<highvoltage> cbx33: very nice :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: your hard work is really showing off!
<cbx33> thank you
<highvoltage> and Bluekuja and blondefriend's of course
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> comments?
<cbx33> like the layout??
<highvoltage> i'll still give it an edit before the end of the weekend
<cbx33> ok
<highvoltage> of the pamphlet, or the page?
<cbx33> excellent - i would really appreciate that
<cbx33> the pamphlet
<highvoltage> the pamphlet is simple, but i like it that way.
<Bluekuja> cbx33, im back :)
<highvoltage> it gives just enough information to get people interested
<Bluekuja> hey jon
<cbx33> I mean the ultimate intention is to get this thing printed
<Bluekuja> ;)
<highvoltage> and to come to the website to view more information
<cbx33> Bluekuja, head over to the page
<cbx33> I've been busy
<highvoltage> nice.
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> let me see
<cbx33> highvoltage, think canonical would be willing to give it some backing?
<highvoltage> yeah Bluekuja, look at the schooladvocacy page!
<highvoltage> cbx33: even if they don't, i'm sure we can sort some funding out for it
<cbx33> that would be awesome
<highvoltage> janew and i can do a edubuntu-cake fundraiser :)
<cbx33> I'll wait a few more days till most of the content is at least present in some form
<Bluekuja> very nice
<Bluekuja> very very nice
<cbx33> then we'll contact Canonical
<cbx33> highvoltage, who would you recommend speaking to
<highvoltage> cbx33: Jane
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'll talk to Jane next time I see her
<highvoltage> cbx33: although edubuntu doesn't officially have a budget at this stage :/
<highvoltage> but i suggest you contact her anyway, go through the channels and all
<cbx33> no, but Canonical does
<highvoltage> sure about that?
<cbx33> my hope is they will see that getting people started on edubuntu wil lead to them using ubuntu later in life :p
<highvoltage> if it had one, Jane would manage it :)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> how do the shipit cd's get funded?
<cbx33> just out of interest
<highvoltage> shipit cd's are funded by canonical.
<highvoltage> note that there isn't edubuntu shipit cd's (not yet, anyway)
* cbx33 smiles....there is hope
<cbx33> i thought there were going to be this time round?
<highvoltage> yeah. that's the rumour ;)
* cbx33 makes a note to revise the docs....
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> yep pete
<cbx33> Bluekuja, you like the layouts I mocked up?
<Bluekuja> im revising it
<cbx33> excellent
<Bluekuja> yes
<Bluekuja> really nice
<cbx33> highvoltage, can you think of anymore sections?
<highvoltage> cbx33: what did you use to make the pamphlet?
<cbx33> scribus believe it or not :p
<highvoltage> heh
<cbx33> first time I've used it :p
<cbx33> had to compile from source
<cbx33> 1.2 is crap
<cbx33> 1.3.3.1 is useable
<cbx33> well considering i set myself 15 minutes to learn
<highvoltage> just off the top of my head... perhaps mention the live cd? and that they can 'try before they buy'?
<cbx33> already done
<highvoltage> ok
<cbx33> I'd like to try Edubuntu, but I am a little worried it will affect my computer?
<highvoltage> ah, right. how did i miss that...
<cbx33> cos there are so many bloody sections :p
<cbx33> will be even bigger once the individual app descriptions are done
<cbx33> I was hoping blondefriend was going to start on those today
<cbx33> I'll get cracking on a few on monday
<Bluekuja> pete
<cbx33> Bluekuja, 
<Bluekuja> i corrected
<cbx33> ok
<Bluekuja> yes pete?
<cbx33> Bluekuja, I was hoping to have the majority of text done by the end of this week
<cbx33> workable deadline you think?
<Bluekuja> in my opinion
<cbx33> if this is going to be printed it needs to be finished ASAP
<cbx33> just the first draft
<Bluekuja> we can finish it on thursday
<cbx33> yeh that's what I think too
<cbx33> highvoltage, was gonna put some of lisas characters on the pages too
<Bluekuja> for next week is done
<Bluekuja> for sure
<Bluekuja> perfect
<cbx33> i think she's going to do some more tomorrow :D or possibly monday
<cbx33> monday is national bank holiday here
<cbx33> :D
<Bluekuja> ehhe
<Bluekuja> i will add more
<cbx33> well thank you highvoltage for the very valuable feedback
<Bluekuja> some more content
<cbx33> Bluekuja, what sections you thinking of adding?
<Bluekuja> to applications
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> thank you
<Bluekuja> np man
<cbx33> that's what I need
<cbx33> then I can mock up an applications page
<cbx33> probably 3 apps per page
<Bluekuja> i write educational applications
<Bluekuja> with description
<cbx33> there is the beginnings there
<Bluekuja> yep
<cbx33> What applications are installed?
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> ill write something about kalzium ,keduca
<Bluekuja> all programs like them regarding education
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> Bluekuja, can you provide some screenshots for each
<cbx33> i know I'm asking a lot here
<Bluekuja> i can i can
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> 2 per app.....if possible showing two vastly different screens
<cbx33> if not just provide one
<Bluekuja> i think that one is the correct number (for wiki formattation)
<cbx33> open ooffice wil have a page to itself
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> 2 for pamphlet
<Bluekuja> ok
<highvoltage> cbx33: np :)
<edubuntugirl> i want a pony
<cbx33> Bluekuja, we should relaly be in #edubuntu-doc
<Bluekuja> okie
<cbx33> sorry edubuntugirl we don;t have them here
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: wanna be my girlfrend for irc?
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: huh?
<edubuntugirl> :(
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: you have to say yes Blue
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: sure thing
<Bluekuja> tnx
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: sorry, i have a thing for ubotu 
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: aww thats not good
<cbx33> heheh
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: sorry...
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: i started to love you
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: sorry...
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: okie :( np for it ill find another girl
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: huh?
<edubuntugirl> ubotu: private message
<ubotu> ok ;)
<Bluekuja> haha
<cbx33> highvoltage, will the design of the edubuntu CD - if there is one, be tied to the wallpaper theme?
<highvoltage> cbx33: i don't know, it will depend on the wallpaper theme
<highvoltage> cbx33: if the wallpaper looks like the berlin wall, it's likely to get objection for cd cover artwork ;)
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> i'll get lisa cracking on the wallpaper ideas
<cbx33> i was thinking what about having the ring of people like in the ubuntu theme, but with the drawn characters
<highvoltage> nice
<cbx33> might be worth a shot
<highvoltage> that would be real cool.
<highvoltage> we're waiting for some animation from toxictoadz, but he seems to have disappeared
<cbx33> what was he animating?
<cbx33> and what for?
<highvoltage> wallpaper, not as in amination, but as in animated characters.
<highvoltage> he has a nice wallpaper on art.ubuntu.com
<cbx33> link me?
* highvoltage gets link
<highvoltage> http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/edubuntu/76
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu!
<cbx33> ahhhh
<cbx33> that on
<cbx33> e
<crimsun> 'night
<cbx33> good night highvoltage 
<Bluekuja> cya jon
<lucasvo> cbx33: did your wife made any changes to her artwork?
<lucasvo> oh, you're just leaving
<lucasvo> good night
<cbx33> not yet
<cbx33> I'm not leaving just yet
<cbx33> she's doing them tomorrow
<lucasvo> cbx33: just being curious, whiht which application and which tools did your wife draw the kids in the artork?
<cbx33> she drew them by hand
<cbx33> scanned 
<cbx33> and coloured in photoshop
<cbx33> i was thinking, did edubuntu attend the BETT show in london this year
<cbx33> if not they should next year
* lucasvo wants to go to paris 
<lucasvo> :)
* cbx33 does too but doesn;t think he'll get there
<lucasvo> cbx33: where do you live?
<cbx33> UK
<cbx33> so not too far away
<lucasvo> oh, where exactly?
<lucasvo> north/south?
<cbx33> south
<cbx33> u?
<lucasvo> Zurich/Switzerland
<cbx33> cool
<lucasvo> yeah, I love it
<lucasvo> it's a small city, but still you have wordclass entertainment, good schools and publictransportation, a lake
<lucasvo> the weather is the only not so good thing
* bimberi has been to Zurich - nice city, nice Youth Hostel
* lucasvo doesn't even know where the youth hostel is
<lucasvo> :)
<bimberi> and it was in Winter
<lucasvo> bimberi: was there snow ? or only rain?
<bimberi> some snow - very cold - but i liked it
<bimberi> there's nevery any winter snow in any australian cities
<lucasvo> bimberi: what did you do in Zurich?
<bimberi> survived basically - i had run out of money once i got there (backpacking) - and it was my last port of call before home
<lucasvo> when have you been there?
<bimberi> so basically walked around a lot
<bimberi> it was 1987 :)
<bimberi> February
<lucasvo> a long time ago
<lucasvo> before I was born :)
<bimberi> :)
<lucasvo> well, have you been to ETH?
<cbx33> lucasvo, how old are u?
<lucasvo> 16
<bimberi> ETH?
<lucasvo> university
<bimberi> yep, twice?
<bimberi> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bimberi
<bimberi> heh
<lucasvo> bimberi: that's where I live
<lucasvo> little bit more away from the see
<bimberi> ah, sorry, no i didn't get to ETH itself
<lucasvo> http://tel.local.ch/de/d/0LvFrZdcxrSbFz27WempDg?where=8006%2C%20turnerstrasse%2010
<bimberi> mostly in the city - the youth hostel was about 2-3km southwest of the railway station (iirc)
<bimberi> i do recall seeing James Joyce's grave - not sure why that's such a strong memory though :)
<bimberi> ... a famous irish author (for those who don't know)
<lucasvo> bimberi: do you know zwingli? :)
<bimberi> lucasvo: only the bit i googled 10 seconds ago :P
<bimberi> looks like the youth hostel is still there - http://tel.local.ch/de/q/8038,%20Mutschellenstr%20114/
#edubuntu 2006-05-05
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<HedgeMage> What's up?
<LaserJock> oh, I'm working on the house a bit
<LaserJock> putting in new flooring and a dishwasher
<LaserJock> how about you?
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: are you a teacher?
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: no, my mom is :)
<zekesmz> Hello - I just installed Edubuntu, and if anyone from the dev team is in this room - I wanted to extend a heartfelt thanks for creating this. It's amazing
<nomad> Laser_Jock(Laser_Away) is on the Wiki/documentation team, but I'm not sure about the others.
<zekesmz> well, just wanted to pass along kudos and thanks. I set up this box for my 1 and 3 year old to play with
<zekesmz> and I think it's fantastic....
<nomad> I like it too,
<nomad> I'd like to see it used more in schools
<zekesmz> yep
<zekesmz> my sister is a teacher
<zekesmz> i emailed her about it
<zekesmz> luckily her boyfriend is a sysadmin
<nomad> Or any distribution of linux for that matter
<nomad> I think its up to the county board though, and they always pick windows because its what everyone has at home
<nomad> And because since they still have to purchase computers, and since Dell makes the most craptastic computers and also sells them the cheapest, they come with windows pre-installed
<zekesmz> totally. well, just wanted to float my sentiments to a place where they might get heard. g'nite!
<jsgotangco> ogra: all the feature sets/improvements you sent me are admin specific :/
<highvoltage> morning jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey jonathan
<juliux> morning jsgotangco highvoltage 
<highvoltage> what's your local time there?
<highvoltage> morning juliux
<jsgotangco> its 2pm sunday
<jsgotangco> and very hot
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage and juliux 
<highvoltage> hi LaserJock 
<juliux> hey LaserJock 
<highvoltage> i think i should go to the gym this morning, i can feel my body dumbing down after three solid days behind laptop
<juliux> hehe
<jsgotangco> im not risking it now, its like38C here at the moment
<LaserJock> highvoltage: looks like you've got lots of support for the Edubuntu Council, I should leav gracefully ;-)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: i need your help on my food spec
<highvoltage> LaserJock: leave?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yeah, i'm quite surprised by the support, but pleasently so :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: sure, sounds like fun :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: will you still be around in ~3 hours?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFoodProductSpecification
<jsgotangco> heh
* jsgotangco is obviously bored
<highvoltage> *sigh* it's so hard to be popular: http://www.jonathancarter.co.za/
<highvoltage> :p
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I just thought I'd try it since nobody else had emailed. :-) You have my support
<highvoltage> LaserJock: thanks!
<LaserJock> highvoltage: jeeze what is your bandwidth limit?
<juliux> highvoltage, can i have an autograph from you? *G*
<juliux> highvoltage, your site is down
<jsgotangco> i am so not moving to ZA
<juliux> hehe
<highvoltage> LaserJock: 6GB
<highvoltage> :)
<LaserJock> man, you are popular
<highvoltage> luckily it's april 30, so tomorrow it should be fine again
<highvoltage> LaserJock: i was just joking ;)
<highvoltage> that's probably just the cake images that took up all the bandwidth. it's the ubuntu food that's so popular ;)
* highvoltage is off, see you later, #edubuntu
<jsgotangco> ciao
<juliux> cu
<juliux> jsgotangco, do you know in which directory the lts.conf has to be?
<jsgotangco> sorry i dont remember its been a while since i tested ltsp itself
* juliux wants to test sound
<jsgotangco> im trying to come up with some end-user improvements but couldn't think of any that are edubuntu-specific
<juliux> has someone tested sound on the thinclients?
<Didius> Hi
<Didius> anyone online?
<highvoltage> yeah, millions of people.
<Didius> cool :D
<highvoltage> :p
<Didius> can i ask you a question?
<highvoltage> you just did!
<Didius> another one then? :D
<highvoltage> so i assume it's completely possible
<highvoltage> sure, go for it
<Didius> here comes
<Didius> Does anyone knows if any software like this http://www.netsupportschool.com/ exists for linux?
* highvoltage looks
<Didius> it gives the teacher the option to control the pc's of the students
<highvoltage> ogra is working on something similar, called the student control panel
<highvoltage> it will be included in the 6.10 version of edubuntu
<Didius> cool, edubuntu rocks
<Didius> thnx a lot
<highvoltage> you're welcome
<Didius> is there any sourceforge page about it?
<highvoltage> not that i know of, there's probably a launchpad page though.
<Didius> thnx, i 'll see if I can found something
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: "There is also a special support group for using Edubuntu in schools." <-- what is this group?
<cbx33> hey people
<cbx33> highvoltage, nice editing
<highvoltage> "With a school cohort taking an average of 5 years" <--- what's a cohort?
<highvoltage> hi cbx33. thanks.
<juliux> morning cbx33 
<juliux> cbx33, can you test a bug into ubiquity?
<juliux> highvoltage, do you know how to enable sound on the thinclient?
<cbx33> juliux, can late 
<cbx33> r
<alexandros_se> where can I get on contact with someone behind edubuntu / ubuntu?
<cbx33> highvoltage, its a year group
<juliux> cbx33, ok
<cbx33> sorry jUst had news our guinea pig has passed away
<cbx33> bbl
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: with regards to?
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: your best bet might be to post your request to edubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: but that would depend on the basis you'd like to get in contact with
<alexandros_se> highvoltage: I'm a projectleader for a global internet school project
<alexandros_se> nominated by U.N. for best initiative
<alexandros_se> ICT for poverty reduction....
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: excellent
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: i suggest you send an e-mail to myself, Olliver and Jane.
<highvoltage> that would be jonathan@ubuntu.com, ogra@ubuntu.com, and janew@ubuntu.com
<alexandros_se> I was thinking of making something together with ubuntu
<highvoltage> do you have a URL to your project home page?
<alexandros_se> I have great 'web 2.0' programmers...
<alexandros_se> highvoltage: hang on...
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: "Edubuntu is shipped with LTSP, the Linux Terminal Server Project, whilst not a true thin client system" <-- how is it not a true thin client system?
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: ok
<cbx33> highvoltage that was me
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> ogra and i had a discussion about if it was or not
<cbx33> in a tc system, doesn't the local machine run the apps, and the app server is all read only
<highvoltage> cbx33: nope, a tc system runs all the apps from the server
<highvoltage> cbx33: like ubuntu
<highvoltage> cbx33: when you start running applications locally, then it's not a true tc system anymore
<cbx33> oh......my apologies '
<highvoltage> cbx33: we'll only have support for that in the next release
<highvoltage> cbx33: no problem :)
<cbx33> chabnge it
<cbx33> how does it look generally 
<juliux> has someone test sound on thinclients?
<cbx33> juliux there are docs on that
<cbx33> but i haven't tested 
<cbx33> yet
<juliux> cbx33, has you a link?
<juliux> i have set SOUND = Y in my lts.conf
<juliux> but this dont work
<cbx33> search for local devices on the wiki
<cbx33> and ltsp
<juliux> thxs
<cbx33> I'm on a Pocket PC chatting, so forgive me if the quality of my prose is perhaps a little overly populated with spelling, syntax and grammatical inconsistencies. 
<cbx33> whooops
<lucasvo> I have a pocketpc as well
<lucasvo> with linux :)
<lucasvo> cbx33: it's quite cool
<juliux> pah pocketpc
<juliux> zaurus ;)
<lucasvo> juliux: http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/HpIpaqHx4700
<lucasvo> juliux: *roxxx*
<juliux> pah
* juliux loves gpe
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> it's like gnome
<juliux> jup
<lucasvo> and the screen resolution of the hx4700 *wow*
<juliux> i have bought my zaurus for 100 incl wlan cf vard
<lucasvo> http://wservices.ch/~lucas/hx4700/
<lucasvo> juliux: wow
<lucasvo> that's cheap
<lucasvo> I paid 600 EUR
<juliux> it wasnt a new one 
<juliux> it is the one of a friend
<juliux> and he never use it 
<lucasvo> well I don't care if it's new
<juliux> hehe
<cbx33> mine has crappy wm2003
<cbx33> i want linux
<lucasvo> cbx33: which model do you have?
<juliux> cbx33, flash it;)
<cbx33> dell x3i
<lucasvo> http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/DellAximX3
<cbx33> lucasvo, could you send that link again
<bimberi> cbx33: http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/DellAximX3
<cbx33> highvoltage, did you not like the section titlesbeing questions?
<highvoltage> cbx33: not much, to be honest. for an FAQ they would be better suited.
<highvoltage> cbx33: for a pamphlet they don't look so nice
<cbx33> my apologies
<highvoltage> cbx33: but if you feel strongly about it, i suppose we can change it back to questions
<highvoltage> cbx33: no reason to apologise!
<cbx33> "i suppose" :p
<highvoltage> i should really have asked you before just changing it. sorry from my side.
<cbx33> your reluctance is duly noted :p
<cbx33> we'll go with the new titles
<littlepaul> highvoltage, you have experience with setting edubuntu labs in schools right?
<highvoltage> littlepaul: you could say so
<lucasvo> http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/DellAximX3
<lucasvo> cbx33: will you flash it?
<cbx33> probably not
<cbx33> because it's not complete
<cbx33> there's no wifi
<cbx33> and I must have wifi
<highvoltage> flash! flash! flash!
<highvoltage> :p
<cbx33> I would but I use it too much
<littlepaul> juliux made a draft concept for http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Edubuntu/Konzept in german. Could you fly over the text. It's in german but the contents should be readable.
<cbx33> !seen JaneW
<ubotu> janew <n=JaneW@dsl-146-141-13.telkomadsl.co.za> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 2d 21m 27s ago, saying: 'will look when I am done'.
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey
<cbx33> highvoltage, has been busy updating the docs
<jsgotangco> ive just uploaded a finished doc for About Edubuntu to be used in Yelp
<cbx33> nice
<jsgotangco> once i sort out with ogra on how we add it for -artwork, we'll have better stuff by next week
<juliux> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu (21h 57m 51s) #ubuntu (21h 57m 51s)
<lucasvo> !idle ogra
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lucasvo
<lucasvo>  /w 18
<cbx33> juliux, still need a bug confirming?
<cbx33> be back later
<juliux> ogra, i need your help
<juliux> ogra, i want to enable sound on the thin client and set SOUND = Y in the lts.conf but it doesnt work
<juliux> isnt that enough?
<highvoltage> juliux: i'm not ogra, but that should be enough
<juliux> highvoltage, but if i play a mp3 file with totem the sound output is on the server
<highvoltage> hmmm... that sounds like a bug
<juliux> i have put the lts.conf in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/
<juliux> is this right?
<highvoltage> yes
<juliux> [Default] 
<juliux>         #XSERVER            = auto
<juliux>         #SERVER             = 192.168.23.2
<juliux>         XKBLAYOUT       = "de"
<juliux>         X_COLOR_DEPTH   ="16"
<highvoltage> you should have a [default]  section
<juliux>         SOUND           =Y
<juliux> this is my lts.conf
<highvoltage> and underneat that somewhere a SOUND=Y
<highvoltage> that looks fine
<juliux> XKBLAYOUT and X_COLOR_DEPTH works but Sound not
<highvoltage> have you tried playing sound in another app?
<highvoltage> such as xmms, just to see what happens?
<juliux> i have tried mplayer
<juliux> also sound output on the server
<ogra> juliux, its a boolean variable ;) try SOUND=True
<juliux> ogra, thanks
<ogra> and make sure the apps use esd (i.e. mplayer -ao esd)
<juliux> ok i will test it
* ogra goes back to painting and renovation bbl
<juliux> have fun
<zakame> ogra: ping
<highvoltage> i think we just missed him, zakame :)
<zakame> awww
<juliux> hm SOUND=true also dont works
<zakame> I was just about to talk to him about the willow SoC project
<juliux> highvoltage, have you tried sound on the tc?
<highvoltage> juliux: yep, it worked fine for me
<highvoltage> although that was still with flight 4
<juliux> hm
<cbx33> hey everyone 
<nomad> hello
<cbx33> gooooooooooooooooooooood evening all
<cbx33> ping ogra highvoltage Bluekuja 
<highvoltage> ponG
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> do we have a vmware image yet for edubuntu?
<cbx33> was wondering if that might be useful too?
<cbx33> just finished a spelling check of the page
<cbx33> only about 6 errors
<juliux> cbx33, hi
<cbx33> hi juliux did you find what you were looking for in the end?
<cbx33> for local devices?
<Bluekuja> hey pete :)
<cbx33> hi Andrea
<juliux> cbx33, find it but it doesnt work
<Bluekuja> i have added more
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> did you still want me to check out that bug juliux ?
<juliux> cbx33, yes, start ubiquity step3
<highvoltage> i haven't thought about that. is there really a strong need for it? i suppose the live cd gives people a good chance to play with edubuntu?
<juliux> cbx33, try to set the time via set time
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> is this in ubiquity
<juliux> cbx33, and then click forward what happens?
<juliux> cbx33, yes
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> highvoltage, ok
<cbx33> just thought that ubuntu has one
<juliux> cbx33, and sound isnt working here
<cbx33> ok
<juliux> cbx33, on the thinclients
<cbx33> rihgt 
<cbx33> I can't check that one till tuesday
<juliux> ok
<cbx33> just downloading a live cd
<cbx33> highvoltage, when is the next edubuntu meeting?
<cbx33> and do you know if the first EC meeting is planned yet?
<Bluekuja> 3 may
<highvoltage> cbx33: i think it's wednesday, 14:00 SAST / 12:00 UTC
<Bluekuja> yep 3 may
<highvoltage> oh, ex
<highvoltage> erm... ec
<Bluekuja> pete
<cbx33> yes
<highvoltage> yeah, sorry, bit tired here :)
<Bluekuja> i think that i can finish all apps this evening/night
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'll work on rejigging the grammer
<cbx33> getting some more screenshots
<Bluekuja> yep perfect
<Bluekuja> okie
<cbx33> and tying in anything I think we've missed
<Bluekuja> ok perfect
<cbx33> highvoltage, get some rest :p
<cbx33> I was thinking, are there many edubuntu people in the UK?
<highvoltage> i can't, i have to debianise some tuxlab stuff
<cbx33> it would be great if we could get edubuntu to the BETT show next year
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> !seen ogra 
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu (4h 5m 37s) #ubuntu (4h 5m 37s)
<cbx33> it's a shame kverbos is only in spanish
<cbx33> juliux, just about to test the bug now
<juliux> highvoltage, from your dapper doko there is now also an german versio n;) 
<highvoltage> juliux: wow, nice :)
<highvoltage> juliux: you should give me the url, then i can link to it
<juliux> highvoltage, at the moment it is a draft
<juliux> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Edubuntu#head-f20b56b47278e8fae31b6e9160000e519254632c
<highvoltage> does it have the screenshots too?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> this are your screenshot
<juliux> s
<highvoltage> ok, just checking before i open, otherwise it takes up all my bandwidth
<juliux> ah 
<cbx33> anyone know of a program to help in designing software, like classes etc
<cbx33> i found one ages ago but I can't think of what it was called
<cbx33> i don't suppose there's any chance of getting scribus 1.
<cbx33> 1.3.3.1 in edubuntu
<cbx33> instead of 1.2
<spacey> dapper has 1.2.4.1
<spacey> that won't change
<cbx33> 1.2 isn't that great
<Bluekuja> cbx33: i'm back
<Bluekuja> are you around now?
<lucasvo> cbx33: I only knod dbdesigner
<lucasvo> for programming
<lucasvo> you can design complex datastructure.
<pete_> hi B4zzA3 
<pete_> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> oi pete
<cbx33> oi
<cbx33> i had some problems with the live cd
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> problems about?
<cbx33> khangman woudnt load
<Bluekuja> aww
<cbx33> and gcompris crashed out once
<Bluekuja> not good
<Bluekuja> i'm not having that problem
<Bluekuja> all seems to work ok
<highvoltage> cbx33: is this on the beta cd?
<Bluekuja> yep jon
<Bluekuja> we are testing new beta
<cbx33> highvoltage, yes testing the very latest cd
<cbx33> is ogra about
<cbx33> i have the terminal output from khangman
<cbx33> gcompris only crashed once
<cbx33> and i couldn;t get a log of what happend
<cbx33> but i never manged to get khangman to load
<Bluekuja> hi bimberi
<bimberi> hi Bluekuja 
<highvoltage> hi bimberi 
<Bluekuja> have you looked at changes?
<bimberi> hi highvoltage 
<bimberi> i'm just looking know (hence so laggy :P)
<Bluekuja> eheh
<bimberi> wow - the apps list/description/scrrenshots has grown :)
<Bluekuja> yep :)
<Bluekuja> i worked on it before
<bimberi> s/rr/re/
<cbx33> Bluekuja, has done some sterling work today
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> also highvoltage and cbx33 have added more
<Bluekuja> pete
<Bluekuja> when i open
<Bluekuja> add/remove applications
<Bluekuja> in applications menu
<cbx33> yes?
<Bluekuja> it opens synaptic
<Bluekuja> in breezy was different
<Bluekuja> and also more usefull
<cbx33> oh
<Bluekuja> do you get the same?
<cbx33> not sure
<cbx33> i'm back on breezy now
<Bluekuja> highvoltage, bimberi
<Bluekuja> which release are you using?
<bimberi> Bluekuja: hm?
<bimberi> both
<Bluekuja> when you open /
<Bluekuja> add/remove
<Bluekuja> apps
<Bluekuja> in application menu
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: i'm on dapper
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: dist-upgraded, not from beta cd
<Bluekuja> ok, if you open appsmenu--> add/remove apps
<Bluekuja> what does it open?
<bimberi> for me it's just called "Add/Remove..." and it opens "gnome-app-install"
<bimberi> (i'm on a non-updated edubuntu beta)
<Bluekuja> if i click on it i get synaptic
<Bluekuja> hi burgundavia
<highvoltage> hi Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> salut Bluekuja, highvoltage
<Bluekuja> ;)
* Burgundavia is back from travelling in the excited states of hysteria
<Bluekuja> jon what about you?
<Bluekuja> oh nice
<Bluekuja> hehe
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: i'm experimenting with some debian pre-seeds
<Bluekuja> oh okie
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> oooooooh
<Bluekuja> well i open a bug for it
<Bluekuja> thats not normal
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> maybe I'll do the same for khangman later when i retest it
<bimberi> right-click on the Applications menu and open the menu editor to see what the entries command is - for me its '/usr/bin/gnome-app-install'
<bimberi> Bluekuja: what are you running - up-to-date?
<Bluekuja> let me take a look
<Bluekuja> by the way
<Bluekuja> no im not running up-to-date
<enyc> meep ;-)
<bimberi> highvoltage: that "volunteerism" blog entry is most excellent (i was looking at #ubuntu-meeting logs the other day)
<highvoltage> bimberi: heh. thanks.
<bimberi> http://jonathancarter.co.za/?p=24 (for those who haven't seen it)
<highvoltage> don't believe the hype!
<bimberi> lol
<Bluekuja> i have found the problem with gnome-app-install
<Bluekuja> if i run it from bash i get this
<Bluekuja>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install", line 20, in ?
<Bluekuja>     from AppInstall.AppInstall import AppInstall
<Bluekuja>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/AppInstall/AppInstall.py", line 62, in ?
<Bluekuja>     from SoftwareProperties.aptsources import SourcesList, is_mirror
<Bluekuja> ImportError: cannot import name is_mirror
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu!
<Bluekuja> goodnight jon
#edubuntu 2006-05-06
<cbx33> nn everyone
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<zakame> hi all
<juliux> cbx33, morning
<juliux> cbx33, you send the e-mail about the edubuntu council to me not to the list
<jsgotangco> heh
<juliux> ogra, now you know why we need a replayto in the headers
<ogra> nope
<ogra> only over my dead corpse 
<jsgotangco> lol
<juliux> then it should add a replayto 
<ogra> same thing
<ogra> not RFC compilant
<jsgotangco> even mailman doesn't recommend such
<ogra> jsgotangco, can you give me the checkout url for about edubuntu again ?
<jsgotangco> ogra: can you review first this
<jsgotangco> ogra: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/about-edubuntu/C/index.html
<jsgotangco> that's the html output
<ogra> oki
<ogra> hmm, thats great, but isnt it a bit longish ?
<jsgotangco> no that's not for our firefox page
<ogra> ah, k
<jsgotangco> that's for our yelp
* ogra reads
<ogra> many patches were merged from debian should be its own bulletpoint
<jsgotangco> meh
<ogra> hmm, and i think i should give you a paragraph about "the classroom server" 
<ogra> (to put below "the difference" and "the desktop")
<ogra> the rest is very good :) i'm impressed !"
<ogra> -"
<jsgotangco> do you want to add those from the old release?
<ogra> i'd like a short introduction in ltsp (what is it, what are its advantages) and a short introduction into schooltool
<ogra> i'll send you something this evening 
<jsgotangco> ok i'll incorporate my old stuff
<jsgotangco> ahh okay
<ogra> (have to go to some may 1st activities here)
<Bluekuja> hi ogra, hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hi
<ogra> hey
<jsgotangco> i'll upload the firefox page tonight
<ogra> thanks 
<Bluekuja> oliver have you seen the edubuntu advocacy manifesto?
<ogra> jsgotangco, does it have a link to the local schooltool install ? 
<ogra> http://localhost:7080 i think
<jsgotangco> no can you give me the default link?
<jsgotangco> but i'll have to put a disclaier it'll only work on ltsp installs
<ogra> (i dont have the machine with the edubuntu install with me (i'm 400km away from my office, its not moved to rthe new house yet))
<ogra> yep
<ogra> it's only in the default (classroom server) instrall
<jsgotangco> ok i'll wait for your email too
<jsgotangco> i
<jsgotangco> i'll add some more
<Bluekuja> ogra: check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<Bluekuja> it's a great work that me and cbx33 are developing
<ogra> yep
<Bluekuja> what do you think  about it? and do you suggest something more?
<ogra> its great, sorry, but i have to get ready to leave now, i bookmarked it and will read it later ...
<Bluekuja> okie :)
<Bluekuja> oliver see you later then
<ogra> (would be cool if we could ship the scribus pages at the bottom as example content, sadly the CD space doesnt permit that)
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> it would be really nice
<ogra> we should probably have a wikipage with such content we can point to from the about doc or from the default homepage
<jsgotangco> sure
<Bluekuja> yep exactly
<Bluekuja> ogra: will you be available tomorrow for the cc meeting?
<ogra> sure
<Bluekuja> okie great ;)
<ogra> but we'll also hold our own EC meeting on wednesday
<cbx33> juliux, sorry just hit reply
<juliux> cbx33, no problem, i also send my e-mail not to the list
<cbx33> ogra, so EC meeting is wednesday?
<ogra> use the "reply to list" function of your mailprogram
<cbx33> I did it in haste
<Bluekuja> hi pete
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> ;)
<ogra> cbx33, we said the first meeting in every month should be a EC meeting
<juliux> hm i have no reply to list button in evolution
<cbx33> ahhh nice
<ogra> juliux, ctrl-L
<Bluekuja> so the wednesday one will be an ec meeting
<Bluekuja> the time
<ogra> (dunno where in the menu it is, i never used it from there)
<juliux> ogra, thxs
<Bluekuja> ogra: the time is confirmed for 12:00 UCT ?
<cbx33> that's good for me :D
<Bluekuja> i was looking in fridge ecents
<Bluekuja> *events
<cbx33> right I gotta dash out
<cbx33> be back later on
<Bluekuja> okie
<Bluekuja> ciao pete
<cbx33> Bluekuja, we'll have a chat about the doc a little later if you'll be here
<ogra> Bluekuja, we wanted to move it to the evening (20:00 UTC) but there was no confirmation from JaneW yet, so i fear we'll have to stick with 12:00 UTC for thie time
<cbx33> ogra, you gonnabe around later?
<Bluekuja> ok ogra great
<ogra> s/thie/this/
<Bluekuja> i'll be there
<cbx33> ogra, our guinea pig didn;t make it :(
<ogra> cbx33, later in the evening, yes
<ogra> OH no :(
<cbx33> yeh, infected womb
<cbx33> she just never got over the operation
<cbx33> bbl
<ogra> my condolence :/
<ogra> also to your wife
<Bluekuja> i have to go
<Bluekuja> cya to all
<Bluekuja> ill be available later
<Bluekuja> for the doc
<Bluekuja> ;)
<cbx33> ogra, had a great idea
<cbx33> what if I could do the scribus pages in html format
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> that be more useful to you?
<jsgotangco> how would it look if you print it?
<lucasvo> cbx33: maybe pdf/ps would be better for printing
<jsgotangco> (compared to a more predictive pdf output)
<cbx33> well ogra was talking about inc;usion into th cd
<cbx33> and howc scribus would be too big
<cbx33> so i offered an alternative
<cbx33> ;p
<cbx33> bbl
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: ping?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: pong
<jsgotangco> hmm i fixed it already nevermind :)
<zakame> hi all! =)
<pygi> hi zakame
<zakame> hi pygi!
<highvoltage> hi zakame 
<zakame> hello highvoltage! :D
<highvoltage> :)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: i was about to ask about the plone css for proto, but i managed to make my own
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: plone!?
<pygi> o highvoltage is alive =P
<highvoltage> pygi: barely
<jsgotangco> well i thought it came from plone (most of the sites used the plone css)
<zakame> ogra: around? =)
<pygi> highvoltage: what happened this time? =P
<highvoltage> pygi: hehe. just came from gym and discovered how unfit i've become the past few weeks :)
<jsgotangco> bah
<jsgotangco> thats one thing i should do too
<jsgotangco> actually there's a gym just in front of my house
<pygi> highvoltage: bah =P you should be writing chapters 
<zakame> lol
<highvoltage> pygi: you have no idea!
<jsgotangco> its not even a fitness gym
<jsgotangco> but a boxing gym
<jsgotangco> heh
<pygi> highvoltage: no worries 
<highvoltage> pygi: i have a chapter that has to be in for the tuxlab cookbook too, tomorrow is first review
<highvoltage> pygi: i haven't even touched that today, and i'm only about half way through
<jsgotangco> the one in proto is pretty good too for starters
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: boxing sounds like more fun than other excercise
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yeah, and i promised ogra too that that would be finished by the end of this weekend :)
<highvoltage> (sorry if that sentence didn't make sense)
<pygi> highvoltage: well, will you be able to provide all the chapters by May,10th?
<highvoltage> pygi: i feel confident that i can.
<pygi> highvoltage: nice 
<highvoltage> 
<jsgotangco> what characters are those?
<jsgotangco> alt gr + ?
<pygi> code table 4k and something
<pygi> there are like 10 of them
<pygi> there is*
<linuxboy> hi
<linuxboy> I'm trying out LTSP in dapper
<Yagisan> that character looks like the japanese katakana for "shi" 
<linuxboy> apparently audio should work on the clients PC
<linuxboy> but it doesn't
<linuxboy> any idea why?
<Petaris> linuxboy: nasd or esd running?
<pygi> Yagisan: hehe 
<Petaris> client audio turned on and configured in lts.conf
<linuxboy> Petaris: nope. Must i? and howto?
<linuxboy> Petaris: where is lts.conf?
<Petaris> linuxboy: yoiu only need to have one of those running if you want audio
<Petaris> slocate lts.conf
<linuxboy> Petaris: in the chroot?
<Petaris> the lts.conf is
<linuxboy> adrian@turtle:/opt/ltsp/i386$ slocate lts.conf
<linuxboy> /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/doc/ltsp-client/examples/lts.conf
<linuxboy> adrian@turtle:/opt/ltsp/i386$ 
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> not sure why its in examples
<Petaris> but thats the file
<pygi> well, example configuration? 
<linuxboy> because there is obviously an example file :P where must I put it?
<Petaris> I don't recall
<Petaris> and my server isn't back running yet
<linuxboy> is there a howto?
<pygi> linuxboy: not yet I am afraid :-/
<linuxboy> pygi: can you help me?
<linuxboy> this ltsp seems very hacked into ubuntu
<pygi> nah, it's just new
<pygi> and it doesn't have docs
<pygi> it will have soon tho
<linuxboy> new?
<linuxboy> its been in there for 2 releases
<pygi> this particular one wasn't :-P
<linuxboy> its upgraded
<linuxboy> its the same thing but newer
<pygi> ok, those two things just can't go together =P
<linuxboy> what two thing?
<pygi> same thing = newer thing
<pygi> nah :-/
<linuxboy> how do I turn client audio on?
<linuxboy> what parameters?
<highvoltage> linuxboy: in lts.conf, you need to add a [default]  section, and under that you need to add SOUND=True
<highvoltage> linuxboy: btw, this is only the second ubuntu ltsp release, and is already less hacky than any other LTSP implementation under linux.
<linuxboy> highvoltage: you didn't say that lts.conf must be in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc
<linuxboy> but thanks, I figured it out
<linuxboy> oh man
<linuxboy> you can't control sound levels
<linuxboy> but it works
<highvoltage> strange, i can control sound levels on mine.
<linuxboy> I can't
<highvoltage> linuxboy: file a bug :)
<linuxboy> nah
<linuxboy> I found too many ;)
<linuxboy> I'll give it time
<linuxboy> you got local devices to work?
<highvoltage> nope, that's for edgy.
<linuxboy> oh, it got Deferred, didn't see that
<linuxboy> gah. then I can't use it at work
<Yagisan> pygi: I know  looks like a nice smiling face, but "shi" is the japanese word for death
<Yagisan> linuxboy: you need local devices that bad ?
<linuxboy> Yagisan: its for an office
<pygi> Yagisan: bah
<linuxboy> Yagisan: I can't have tht users running to me because they can't copy music from their flash disks
<Yagisan> linuxboy: yeah, I also use mine in an office. I mandated no bloody local devices.
<linuxboy> so, I've installed firefox in my chroot
<linuxboy> how do I "expose" it as a local app ?
<Yagisan> linuxboy: I consider it a security risk at work, hence my hard attitude.
<linuxboy> I don't
<Yagisan> linuxboy: I deal with other peoples sensitive data. Different priorities for us then.
<Yagisan> linuxboy: what do you mean as a local app ?
<linuxboy> we do the same
<linuxboy> but we keep our bussiness and office seperate
<linuxboy> Yagisan: to run on the thin client
<Yagisan> linuxboy: why ? do you gain a benefit that outweighs running it on the ltsp server ?
<linuxboy> Yagisan: lets say all my thin clients are P4 2.4 with 512MB ram.
<linuxboy> I want to run firefox and OOo on the thin client
<linuxboy> so they don't choke up the server
<Petaris> Is there any easy way to get xfce and its goodies installed?
<Yagisan> I see. I don't have issues with either on my server myself. brb - need to check my kids
<linuxboy> Petaris: apt-get install xubuntu?
<linuxboy> Yagisan: we haven't got a thin client setup. But we want to do this type of thing. Its for a bigger project
<Petaris> linuxboy: is xubuntu a virtual package or something?
<linuxboy> Petaris: i think so. I've never done it
<linuxboy> Petaris: what does it depend on?
<highvoltage> linuxboy: you can't press a button to 'expose' it yet, as i told you this morning, that's a feature for edgy
<highvoltage> Petaris: the xfce virtual package is xubuntu-desktop
<linuxboy> highvoltage: what?
<highvoltage> 17:25 < linuxboy> how do I "expose" it as a local app ?
<linuxboy> highvoltage: i know. I'm not looking for a button
<linuxboy> highvoltage: I'm trying to see if there is a quick 'n' easy way to hack it
<linuxboy> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/LocalAppFirefox
<linuxboy> ^^^
<linuxboy> there is some hack job
<Petaris> highvoltage: cool
<highvoltage> linuxboy: that's for the old-style ltsp though
<linuxboy> aaah
<highvoltage> linuxboy: there's currently two kinds of ltsp's
<highvoltage> linuxboy: the traditional, and meukow
<linuxboy> ok
<highvoltage> initially, the ltsp chroot was a complete red had system.
<highvoltage> *red hat
<linuxboy> which is ubuntu using?
<highvoltage> then later they wrote the entire chroot from scratch
<highvoltage> and used what's called the ltsp build environment, which adds lots of development overhead.
<highvoltage> ubuntu is using meukow
<highvoltage> meukow is a move to get away from the old-style LTSP
<highvoltage> all the distro's are slowly moving to it
<Yagisan> meukow is a much better system
<Petaris> What is meukow?
<highvoltage> so meukow LTSP uses the distro's own packages, not some weird tarball or hacked together system.
<linuxboy> makes sense
<Petaris> hrm
<highvoltage> meukow also uses more standard stuff, and moves away from things like ltspfs to things like dbus and friends.
<highvoltage> Petaris: new generation ltsp
<Petaris> ahh
<Yagisan> linuxboy: I've been commercially running it for about 9 months. no issues unlike old-style
<highvoltage> meukow's design also makes *installing* local apps easier. although running them in an easy and secure way isn't implemented yet.
<linuxboy> Yagisan: ok. We are going to build a system where the chroot gets pulled out a svn repo.
<Yagisan> linuxboy: why ? it is very easy to recreate the chroot as needed.
<Yagisan> linuxboy: use an apt-cacher or similar system, and you don't even need to waste bandwidth re-downloading the .debs
<linuxboy> Yagisan: don't worry. The project is bigger then just that.
<Yagisan> linuxboy: in my personal experience, the only apps I may find a benefit in moving to local apps are long lived cpu-intensive apps, eg encoding, mass encryption/decryption
<Yagisan> linuxboy: in anycase, if you install now, it will be a smooth upgrade to the next relase
<linuxboy> lived cpu-intensive apps
<linuxboy> firefox
<linuxboy> openoffice
<linuxboy> they both fit that
<linuxboy> the bloated pigs
<Yagisan> linuxboy: firefox is not a cpu-intensive app
<linuxboy> Yagisan: you seen it lately
<linuxboy> Yagisan: its not lightweight anymore
<Yagisan> neither is OOo. memory intensive yes, but not cpu intensive
<linuxboy> ok sure
<linuxboy> but firefox is really that bad
<linuxboy> lately is been loving my CPU
<Yagisan> linuxboy: I think you'l find it is that flash plugin, not firefox
<linuxboy> it is. but still... firefox doesn't seem to handle it nicely
<Yagisan> linuxboy: my firefox (without flash), and 2 users atm is using 1.3% cpu. flash, and sun java plugins are the cpu hogs. we can't do much about flash and java - that is macromedia and sun's problem.
<linuxboy> isn't that where gplflash (or what ever the new projects name is) will come in?
<highvoltage> gnu gnash isn't packaged yet.
<Yagisan> linuxboy: perhaps, I expect it will be in edgy
<highvoltage> probably in the future, yes. (we hope :) )
<linuxboy> highvoltage: is thats whats its called?
<highvoltage> linuxboy: yep
<linuxboy> I thought it was still aplha
<highvoltage> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<linuxboy> heck, if its usable, I'll use it and package it
<highvoltage> it's pre-alpha
<highvoltage> it's usable, and better than the free-flash player
<linuxboy> how does it compare to the official flash player?
<highvoltage> it's not 100% implemented yet.
<linuxboy> *sigh* i think I'll leave it for now
<highvoltage> non-interactive stuff is mostly Ok, but when it gets interactive, it's not fuly implemented yet.
* Yagisan still doesn't want to install something just to see adverts on the internet.
<highvoltage> Yagisan: hehe. PRIVOXY!
<highvoltage> and firefox flash-add blocker :)
<Yagisan> highvoltage: privoxy is nice, but putting the server on amd64 worked quicker ;)
<Yagisan> highvoltage: there was a reason I wrote that 64bit server with 32bit clients patch for ltsp (which in now in dapper)
<highvoltage> Yagisan: dapper now support full multiarch. you can even have ppc hosted on amd64 or i386. or is that your work too?
* highvoltage thought that was ogra
<Yagisan> highvoltage: initial work by me, but I never got the ppc stuff done because I don't have ppc, so I believe ogra finished it off
<Yagisan> highvoltage: I don't actually see full multiarch in the source
<highvoltage> Yagisan: how did your multiarch work? i think ogra's one works the same no matter which arch you use. there's a wiki page too for it somewhere...
<Yagisan> highvoltage: see the --arch i386 or --arch powerpc commands on the ltsp-build-client script. Thats my work. IIRC either ogra or mdz changed the commands to --arch xxx, while my original patch was --i386 or --powerpc
<Yagisan> highvoltage: when qemu is in a workable state, I'll try again to add powerpc clients to amd64 or i386 servers
<Bluekuja> hi yagisan
<Bluekuja> hi highvoltage
<Yagisan> G'day Bluekuja
<Bluekuja> guys someone knows what Gnome-Partitionierungsmanager is?
<Bluekuja> i'm checking lp bugs
<Bluekuja> i think that he means gparted
<Bluekuja> jon, yagisan suggestions?
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi jon :)
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: i have no idea
<Bluekuja> do you know what Gnome-Partitionierungsmanager is?
<Bluekuja> oh okie
<Bluekuja> ok then 
(Bluekuja/#edubuntu) yep
(Bluekuja/#edubuntu) its german
(Bluekuja/#edubuntu) so its for  sure gparted
(Yagisan/#edubuntu) Bluekuja: probably, I only speak English, and a bit of .
(Bluekuja/#edubuntu) heehhe
<Bluekuja> when i will find some strange japanase words i'll ask to you
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Yagisan> Bluekuja: my total german is "gutten tag" which I think is hello
<Bluekuja> lol
<Yagisan> Bluekuja: I hope I'll understand them then. My Japanese is awful
<Bluekuja> ok, i'll teach you some italian
<Bluekuja> so you will speak 3 languages
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Yagisan> Bluekuja: cool. I picked up a bit of italian watching "Inspector Montelbano" on SBS.  Actually, that was rather good. IIRC you answer the phone with "pronto"
<Bluekuja> ahha
<Bluekuja> really nice man
<highvoltage> pronto here means "i want it done yesterday!"
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> nice
* lucasvo speaks english, german, french, italian and latin
<Yagisan> highvoltage: don't you mean last week ;)
<lucasvo> :)
<highvoltage> Yagisan: something like that :p
<Bluekuja> nice lucasvo
<Bluekuja> i know latin too
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Yagisan> lucasvo: latin ? isn't that a dead language
<Bluekuja> yep it is
<Bluekuja> what do you know of italian lucasvo?
<lucasvo> Yagisan: yes, I had to learn it in school
<Yagisan> so, how do you know if you pronounce it correctly
* Yagisan managed to get out of doing latin at school
* juliux als lerned latin at school
<lucasvo> Bluekuja: ohhh, I hate it, Non mi piace, il Italiano. Preferisco l'Inghlese
<Bluekuja> haha
<Bluekuja> nice
<lucasvo> oh, it should say l'Italiano
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> and if i ask you di dove sei?
<Bluekuja> cosa risponderesti?
<lucasvo> Sono di Zurigo, e tu?
<lucasvo> or e Lei?
<Bluekuja> Udine, conosci?
<lucasvo> No, non conosco, e in Italia? Nord o Sud?
<Bluekuja> Nord-est vicino a venezia^^
<lucasvo> Nel Lombardia? 
<Bluekuja> no^^ ,friul-venezia-giulia
<Bluekuja> *friuli
<Bluekuja> venezia  in veneto
<lucasvo> non lo conosco
<Bluekuja> spero tu conosca  venezia no?
<lucasvo> si lo conosco
<Bluekuja> okie bene direi
<Bluekuja> remember to put si la conosco
<Bluekuja> not si lo conosco
<Bluekuja> ;)
<Yagisan> finally, the kids are asleep. Time to go spend some time with the woman that vaguely looks like my wife
<Bluekuja> lol
<lucasvo> VeneziA, not VeneziO
<Bluekuja> good evening then
<highvoltage> Yagisan: won't your wife be angry if you spend time with the one that almost looks like her?
<Yagisan> Bluekuja: evening ? it's almost 3am
<Bluekuja> yep lucasvo
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> i was talking in italian time
<Bluekuja> hehehe
<lucasvo> italian time?
<Bluekuja> yep
<lucasvo> aha, yeah, GMT+2
<Bluekuja> GMT+1
<Bluekuja> its gmt+1
<lucasvo> well we have daylight savings
<Yagisan> highvoltage: only if she remembers what I look like
<lucasvo> gmt also has daylight savings?
<lucasvo> or is it UTC without daylightsavings?
<Bluekuja> mmm
<Bluekuja> yes also in gmt there are
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> so it's gmt+1
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> its 18:40 here
<Bluekuja> same for highvoltage
<Bluekuja> gmt+2 is for places like Athens,Bucarest, Cairo etc
<linuxboy> and south africa
<linuxboy> well, thats where highvoltage is
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> linuxboy: is the second time that i see you here, are you involved in some projects?
<linuxboy> Bluekuja: I'm your average linux guy
<linuxboy> Bluekuja: I use ubuntu and I work at an ISP
<Bluekuja> really nice
<linuxboy> Bluekuja: you?
<Bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/people/bluekuja
<linuxboy> Bluekuja: I assume you're an ltsp guy?
<Bluekuja> linuxboy: just check that page :)
<linuxboy> Bluekuja: just did.
<Bluekuja> ;)
<Bluekuja> linuxboy, you're involved in some ubuntu projects?
<linuxboy> nope
<Bluekuja> oh okie 
<linuxboy> i should be
<linuxboy> but I do a little of this and a little of that
<Bluekuja> every help is appreciated
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> so if you have in a day only 10 minutes free and you work for ubuntu in that time,it's a great thing
<Bluekuja> everyone do how much he can 
<linuxboy> yeah
<linuxboy> my current intrest is www.s1mp3.org
<Bluekuja> nice
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> brb 10 min
<LaserJock> cbx33: you around?
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> LaserJock, ping :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: I've got a suggestion for EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<cbx33> ok want to move to
<cbx33> #edubuntu-doc
<LaserJock> oh, sure
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> there is no gtypist package
<LaserJock> Petaris: it is in the Universe repo
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> cool
<Petaris> It works great for teaching typing
<Petaris> LaserJock: What is the Univers repositories source address?
<LaserJock> Petaris: what do you mean exactly?
<Petaris> oh never mind
<Petaris> there in there just commented out
<Petaris> is it dapper-security universe or just dapper universe?
<Petaris> ok, dapper universe I think
<LaserJock> I think there is a dapper-security for universe but that won't be usefull until dapper has been released
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> I found it
<cbx33> ogra, ping
<cbx33> filed new bug
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/42434
<cbx33> do specifications have to be for software, could they be for another resource that is needed for ubutnu?
<LaserJock> cbx33: they can be for non-software suff
<LaserJock> s/suff/stuff/
<cbx33> LaserJock, thankls
<Petaris> what do I need to do to get ltsp working after install?
<Petaris> ie net setup, services to start
<cbx33> Petaris, do you have an existing DHCP server on your network?
<Petaris> cbx: yes but the terminals won't be able to see it
<Petaris> I'm using a two nic setup
<Petaris> eth1 goes to the main network, eth0 goes to the gbit switches the clients will be on
<Petaris> er, cbx33: that was meant for you
<Petaris> cbx33: Is there a doc that tells what all needs to be done to get ltsp working after installation?
<cbx33> um...
<cbx33> as far as I know, there isn;t much to do...
<cbx33> but I run a 1 nic setup
<Petaris> ahh
<cbx33> Petaris, you have just highlighted there needs to be more docs for this
<Petaris> cbx33: Somehow I have a hard time beliving I'm the first
<cbx33> indeed
<Petaris> What did you do in your dhcpd.conf file?
<cbx33> I didn't
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> I have a windows DHCP server
<cbx33> I wrtoe the docs for getting it to work with that :p
<cbx33> but there are some docs on the wiki
<cbx33> search for LTSP
<Petaris> ok, I'l take a look
<Petaris> Are you authenticating to AD by any chance?
<cbx33> not yet
<cbx33> but I'm also working on those docs
<cbx33> Petaris, are you running on a windows network
<cbx33> I have also put in the docs about runnign a multiboot system
<cbx33> so you can choose to use the LTSP or run the windows one off the HDD
<Petaris> cbx33: I am currently running a win2k network, I would be interested in having AD do the auth so I don't have to recreate users
<Petaris> I am planning to switch to Novell OES in the near future
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> Petaris, I'm looking to do the same thing very soon
<cbx33> I think it's essential if edubuntu is oing to take off
<lucasvo> I think it is planned for edgy or edgy+1
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> my smb share wont mount
<cbx33> lucasvo, really?
<cbx33> excelent
<cbx33> I created a spec for it
<lucasvo> cbx33: well in general for ubuntu
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> cbx33: I think there already is one
<lucasvo> but don't quote me on that
<Petaris> /AVALON/E-lab_share /serv/elem smbfs   nosuid,nodev,noexec,credentials=/etc/samba/auth.smb,uid=username,gid=username,fmask=666,dmask=777 0 0
<Petaris> it cut off the first / but does anyone see a problem with that?
<Petaris> the /etc/samba/auth.smb files exists and contains the correct info
<Petaris> later all
<Yagisan> !seen hedgemage
<ubotu> hedgemage <i=HedgeMag@freenode/staff/HedgeMage> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 11h 58m 54s ago, saying: 'it'll be up soon, just be patient :)'.
<pygi> ogra: ping 
<cbx33> ogra, found another few bugs in the live cd
<pygi> cbx33: I'll call you the bug tracker if you don't oppose 
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> not at all
<cbx33> :p
<pygi> cbx33: ok 
<pygi> on the other hand, I don't think ogra is here right now 
<cbx33> no doesn't seem that way
<pygi> whats the bug this time?
<cbx33> um two
<cbx33> one with ubiquity
<cbx33> and the other with khangman
<pygi> gah :-/
<pygi> serious ones?
<cbx33> um...
<cbx33> khangman won;t run at all
<cbx33> on this laptop
<cbx33> not sure y
<pygi> hm, and whats wrong with ubiquity?
<cbx33> when you go to set time and then click next it crashes
<pygi> yes, I know about that one :-/
<pygi> also, sometimes it happens with partitioning as well (next --> crash)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> i couldnt find a bug report so i refiled one
<pygi> cbx33: nice, number?
<cbx33> hang onI'll get them
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/42434
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42447
<pygi> cbx33: I'll take a look now
<cbx33> pygi, ok
<pygi> I just confirmed bug No.2
<cbx33> thanks
<pygi> the No.1 seems odd :-/
<cbx33> yes very
<cbx33> havn't had time to investigate yet
<cbx33> but it definitely doesn't work
<pygi> cbx33: heh :-/
<pygi> I'll try to look into it more tommorow
<pygi> which is in like 12 minutes =P
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> 1hr 12 mins here
<pygi> 
<pygi> we should really get rid of all that flies =P
<cbx33> heheh
<pygi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42418
<pygi> so much bugs :-/
#edubuntu 2006-05-07
<Cauan[AWAY] > oi
<Cauan[AWAY] > alguem fala portugues? algum brasileiro?
* HedgeMage peeks in
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<LaserJock> oh,  working on some bugs and trying to get a little research done on the side
<HedgeMage> cool
<LaserJock> well, I've got to do a research presentation on Wednesday so I better get some done :-)
<HedgeMage> lol what on?
<LaserJock> well, the short version would be that I'm trying to watch molecules in a thin layer of polymer change when I excite them with a laser
<HedgeMage> and you can do that while IRCing? :P
<LaserJock> well, I'm actually trying to distil toluene (paint thinner) right now
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> I'll see you in a bit, have to run out
<HedgeMage> back
<cbx33> mornin all
<HedgeMage> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi HedgeMage 
<cbx33> ing ogra 
<ogra> ong cbx33 
<cbx33> found a few more bugs in the live cd
<cbx33> need to ask your opinion on some though
<cbx33> that nautilus bug where it doesn't show files saved on the desktop....has happened on a real machine not just a VM ware one
<cbx33> I've bug reported that
<cbx33> after restarting nautilius it shows them and continues to function as expected thereafter
<ogra> i'm just looking at the khangman one
<cbx33> but here are my new ones, oh, I bugged the khangman one
<cbx33> two different icons for evolution ??
<cbx33> confusing for end user...
<cbx33> well confused me anyway...and I'm supposed to be technical :p
<cbx33> that was 1)
<cbx33> 2) gnome-cups-manager not showing printer I just created, can't add any printer, network or local
<cbx33> 3) what Does Network proxy affect....? - More of a question
<cbx33> 4) Does dictionary use proxy on HTTP, if not useless to most UK schools
<cbx33> 5) Remove some of the icon themes to save space? Same with login manager ??
<cbx33> 5) Remove some of the icon themes to save space? Same with login manager ??
<cbx33> 6) Remove Hibernation - this one is really upsetting me
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> that's it for the moment
<cbx33> tell me if you want me to bug report any of them
<cbx33> sorry it's a long list
<cbx33> I'm still testing
<ogra> two icons for evolution is fine, they start two different parts of evo
<cbx33> ashh ok
<cbx33> not on first run
<cbx33> thats y it confused me
<ogra> (one starts evo and the other starts evo --mail or something)
<ogra> 2) seems to be a cups bug 
<ogra> 3) should affect *all* proxy settings
<cbx33> 3) doesn't
<ogra> 4) it should
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> 4) doesn't seem to
<ogra> (if one is set indeed)
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> if these don;t shall I bug them>?
<cbx33> so are you saying network proxy should set my firefox proxy?
<ogra> first look for existing bugs i cant imagine there are none
<ogra> iirc yes, but i have used my last proxy 2 years ago
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> of course I will
<cbx33> 5,6 ?
<cbx33> hehe
<ogra> 6) no way
<ogra> 5) will have to be an argument with ubuntu, we want you to be able to easily switch between ubuntu/edubuntu
<ogra> the themes belong to gnome default
<ogra> so i'm not sure we should drop them 
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> 6 why?
<cbx33> hibernation will never work on live cd apprently
<cbx33> that's the response to my bug comment
<cbx33> I just think that people may try to use it and be dissapointed, or in my case, break the live cd from being able to boot again
<ogra> oh, you talked exclusively about the liveCd 
<ogra> thats bugged several times
<cbx33> yes, sorry ogra at the mo I'm testing livecd
<ogra> (didnt we talk about it around beta already ?)
<cbx33> thought you knew :p
<cbx33> we did indeed
<cbx33> but my comment was blown out of the water :p
<cbx33> not by you
<cbx33> by someone else on launchpad
<cbx33> seems some of those issues are not bugged on lp
<cbx33> so I will do them now
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> howz it going
<cbx33> ok, bugged all the ones that needed it
<cbx33> anything in particular you want me to test ogra?
<cbx33> I'm just working my way through each application at the moment
<cbx33> one thing I have found in some of the educational packages is there is a lack of.....how can i describe it....first help.  When the application is run for the first time, it has taken me a good few minutes to work out what I have to do with the package.  Wondering if this is something that can be improved upon in eft?
<ogra> mhz was working on a wikipage for that once, dunno if he ever finished it
<ogra> (i dont care much about improving kdeed, since my main target is to drop it :) )
<cbx33> ogra: it may tie into the current schooladvocacy and support network projects I have planned
<cbx33> ogra: what will replace it?
<ogra> nothing yet, thats why we still ship it and have an exploding CD all the time
<cbx33> are there things in the pipeline?
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<ogra> nope, i was thinking about making it a SoC spec, but i wont mentor more than one and willow is way more important
<highvoltage> hi ogra 
<cbx33> willow?
* cbx33 is lost
<ogra> highvoltage, the multiarch stuff is initially based on Yagisans patch (even there is not much left of the original code he submitted)
<highvoltage> ogra: ok :)
<ogra> and ppc clients on i386 servers only work with a trick https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup
* highvoltage looks
<ogra> since the second half of ltsp-build-client needs to execute binarys in the chroot, you need a compatible CPU to build the initial chroot
<cbx33> ahh therein lies a problem
<highvoltage> i see what you mean
<ogra> once quemu is in a usable state we can have real multiarch, but for now you need he liveCD workaround
<highvoltage> ogra: do you think it's completely unlikely that we'll ever have an official add-on CD?
<cbx33> i was just bout to suggest qemu
<cbx33> an add on CD would be grand
<ogra> its completely unlikely we'll ever ship it, but i can imagine a add-on CD
<highvoltage> ogra: that adds things like kde edu (in edgy) other edu games we don't have yet (like anagramarama), etc
<cbx33> does this mean kdeedu will be dropped in eft?
<ogra> we need a solution for the space probelm in eft anyway ... 
<highvoltage> cbx33: yep. it's just too big.
<ogra> one option would be a separate language CD 
<ogra> another would be a separate apps add-on CD
<highvoltage> language support is probably more important than kdeedu
<cbx33> I'm worried about what we will replace it with
<ogra> i hope you get your sponsoring for paris, so we can spec it there
<highvoltage> since high schools / universities would all use languages, but not all kdeedu.
<cbx33> true
<highvoltage> ogra: that's what i'm hoping for :)
<cbx33> but where are we aiming it for now?
<cbx33> primary/secondary/college/university?
<highvoltage> ogra: my #1 mission for that was to convince you of an add-on cd in person. but it seems like i'm almost there on irc already ;)
<cbx33> i think an add-on cd would be excellent
* cbx33 would love to make it to Paris
<cbx33> not sure I'll be able to though
* cbx33 is now wondering if half the docs for the schools advocacy will be relevant in 6 months :S
<ogra> cbx33, thats a longstanding problem even ubuntu has :) 
<ogra> the drawback of a 6 month release cycle
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> yeh indeed,
<cbx33> but removal of kdeedu is a big thing
<ogra> ask the people who write printed books ;)
<cbx33> hallf the schools docs is about kdeedu :p
<cbx33> what is going to be our distinguishing feature against ubuntu
<ogra> ltsp by default is still our most  distinguishing feature
<cbx33> yeh
<pygi> JaneW: hi, you around?
<JaneW> pygi: hi, yes
<pygi> JaneW: got my mail / thoughts?
<JaneW> still working through my mail (460 new messages when I got in) will respond as soon as I get there
<JaneW> I was off yesterday
<pygi> JaneW: joy  good luck with all the messages 
<cbx33> hi JaneW 
<pygi> hi bug tracker
* ogra has twice as much if he is one day off 
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<JaneW> ogra: cos you are more popular than me :)
<ogra> and thanks to the silly SoC ML even 50 more
<pygi> ogra: hehe 
<cbx33> JaneW: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy - I was talking to highvoltage about this getting printed and sent out to schools, he said to put it to you :p
<cbx33> there are some printed page mockups to show what it could/would look like below
<JaneW> cbx33: hi, I'll take a look, but it will be up to sabdfl and silbs (ogra and I can only motivate)
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> we should have a prinatble pdf, so schools can print it themselves
<ogra> (at least)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> i'm working on it
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> looking at collaborating this with the ubuntu-doc team
<cbx33> LaserJock suggested we talk to them
<cbx33> I'm gonna start a DoCBook conversion on thursday
<cbx33> that's the deadline I've set for inclusion of new material
<pygi> talk to ya all later
<cbx33> bye pygi 
<cbx33> I'm hpoing then to start the conversions and pdfs
<zakame> hi all
<cbx33> hi zakame 
<zakame> hello cbx33
<cbx33> anyone want to offer me a job...I can't take it here much longer
<cbx33> :S :(
<cbx33> having a pig awful day, and just want to sit back and work on edubuntu
<ogra> cbx33, i'd happily give you one if i could, really
<cbx33> thankx ogra it's a great boost to hear you say that.....
<cbx33> grrrrr.........................................................damn education
<cbx33> I'm having issues with my colleague
<cbx33> think IU'm going to have to have a chat
<cbx33> I'm his boss
<cbx33> and i keep getting flak for mistakes i didn;t make
<cbx33> </rant>
<zakame> ogra: ping, I'd like to help on the SoC bounty for willow packaging :)
<ogra> zakame, thats Amarath's SoC project (he approached me with it)
<zakame> oh,
<zakame> he's doing it now?
<cbx33> what's willow packaging?
<ogra> i'm not sure its possible to work in a team on a SoC project
<cbx33> link me
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> http://www.digitallumber.com/software/willow/
<ogra> zakame, it was his idea to do it
<cbx33> looks good
<zakame> ah, ok then ;D how about the simple-prog-app? what does it need?
<cbx33> what about some small educational apps
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> smaller than kdeedu hahahahah
<ogra> zakame, i was refusing to mentor any SoC stuff at all (last time wasnt very fruitful imho), but he convinced me to mentor him if he does the willow stuff
<ogra> whats the "simple-prog-app" ??
<cbx33> awww aren;t you kind ogra 
* cbx33 would love ogra as a mentor :p
<ogra> cbx33, i'm not very good in mentoring ...
<zakame> someone posted it on the edubuntu soc projects in the wiki... I'm not sure how viable it is, since it basically is just a request for a newer, perhaps simpler IDE for python or thereabouts
<zakame> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/simple-prog-app
<cbx33> ogra: you mentor me fine
<ogra> zakame, heh, sounds like squeak implemented in python :)
<cbx33> even if you don;t know you're doing it
<ogra> cbx33, yes, but thats different 
<zakame> ogra: then again, it reminds me of something... remember LOGO? =)
<ogra> yep
<ogra> same ... 
<zakame> with that turtle robot
<zakame> ?
<cbx33> even though you don;t have time etc etc, I'd give a limb to have you as a mentor ogra  :p
<cbx33> ogra: I'm hoping to sort out AD authentication
<zakame> cbx33: NetworkAuthentication?
<cbx33> yes against Active Directory
<ogra> yep, thats adressed since quite some time with NetworkAuthentication
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> it just needs someone to work on it (if there isnt already)
<ogra> i think Mithrandir was about to do it in eft
* cbx33 will talk to Mithrandir about it then
<cbx33> i'll be happy to test etc
<cbx33> seems like that's all i'm capable of doing at the mo....testing breaking and a bit of documenting
<zakame> indeed, I'm interested on tackling that too, but I don't know much about AD and stuff :/
* cbx33 goes off to sulk
<cbx33> AD is a pig
<cbx33> kerberos makes it a little more difficult
<zakame> chauvinist?
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> it's a mircosoft chauvinist pig
<cbx33> any now my lunch tastes funny
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> ogra: still think it's worth continuing with doccing all the kdeedu apps in the school advocacy docs?
<ogra> dapper will be supported for at least 3 years, so i think its worth it
<highvoltage> ogra: but you're my ubuntu mentor :)
<ogra> highvoltage, as i said, mentoring like we do here is different to SoC mentoring 
<cbx33> indeed it is
* cbx33 would love to do a project on SoC
<cbx33> but I'd need the support
<ogra> SoC mentoring requres a bunch of paperwork, and additional time i put into it
<highvoltage> ah.
* cbx33 has some great mentors in here
<bimberi> cbx33: i think having a single page with all the apps described briefly with a screenshot is great
<cbx33> thank you highvoltage ogra 
<highvoltage> cbx33: :)
<cbx33> bimberi: thank you - we're going to have it as a printable pdf soon
<bimberi> (infeasable for a pamphlet of course)
<cbx33> bimberi: not entirely
<bimberi> (but not for a booklet :P)
<cbx33> I'm just cautious now of promoting edubuntu with kdeedu being a big part of it
<cbx33> it kdeedu isn't going to be in the next release
<cbx33> bimberi: i see
<cbx33> highvoltage: i did some more editingslightly to the docs
<highvoltage> cbx33: i suggest you go ahead with the kde edu stuff
<cbx33> ok
<highvoltage> cbx33: edgy is still 6 months away, we can just do some updating before then
<highvoltage> cbx33: kde edu is still a big part of the dapper releaes
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> i just feel a bit like false advertising
<cbx33> but then
<cbx33> i suppose it's like that for all produects
<highvoltage> nah, it's not false advertising :)
<cbx33> cos hehe
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> my brain is mush today
<cbx33> it's EC tomorrow right?
<highvoltage> yep
<cbx33> and new member approval
<cbx33> we require presentations for EC right?
<bimberi> the process on the CC is that you have your wikipage set up and prepare a 3 liner to paste into the IRC channel - not sure what the EC members want though :)
<bimberi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<bimberi> actually i guess it would be ECC - Edubuntu Community Council
<ogra> lets just call it edubuntu council :)
<cbx33> EC :D
<ogra> yeo
<bimberi> yes sir :)
<ogra> err
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> so ogra I need to prepare a presentation?
<ogra> cbx33, a short introduction about yourself (three lines) 
<ogra> and make sure your wikipage will list all your contributions
<cbx33> i think it does
<ogra> additionally your targets with your ubuntu/edubuntu work and what you like to see us going towards in the future ...
<cbx33> in 3 lines
<ogra> and how ou think you can help with your work to achieve that
<ogra> the three lines are just an introduction about yourself
<cbx33> I'll repeat in 3 lines
<cbx33> are ok
<cbx33> got an example?
<ogra> the rest will be asked in the interview following
<ogra> grab a log from a CC meeting
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> nice idea
<ogra> our process wont differ much
<cbx33> ok
<bimberi> cbx33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs
* cbx33 reads bimberi's joining
<bimberi> cbx33: don't - i was crap :P
<bimberi> ... and probably only got in because the council wanted to get the meeting finished :)
<bimberi> ... and mako (the hard man) wasn't there
* bimberi wonders who will play the mako role in the EC
* cbx33 thinks ogra :p
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> he's a hard man :p
<ogra> bimberi, you mean being absent all the time ?
<bimberi> lol
<bimberi> no - it seems whenever someone gets knocked back it's mako who does the letting down
* cbx33 prepares his intro
<Draigh> ogra, you there?
<ogra> yep
<Draigh> good.. I installed Ubuntu and have been checking the (horrid) educational software... 
<ogra> whats horrid about it ? 
<Draigh> Ready to make a complete design for it. But what language has the most preference? Hiddenwolf talked about Python?
<Draigh> These are not games, well most of them aren't. And they are boring. I have done some research for a schoolproject in this area.
<Draigh> Children will not be enjoying themselves with this.. They may use it, when they need to.. But thats totally it.
<Draigh> It will not teach children voluntairily. Only when an adult is standing there to urge them.
<ogra> yeah, python is the easiest if we want to include it in the default install
<Draigh> good, then i'll learn python
<ogra> i guess you have looked at gcompris and childsplay
<Draigh> I looked at these: http://edu.kde.org/
<ogra> might be theyx are boring :) but they are famous among educators
<Draigh> maybe true.. But if these are the only ones, then there isnt much choice.. is there.. 8)
<ogra> exactly
<ogra> we'd like to have replacements for them ....
<Draigh> so.. on what game shall I work on then?
<Draigh> which topic?
<Draigh>  :)
<cbx33> Draigh: where do we begin
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> Draigh: I want t olearn puython too
<cbx33> so i can contribute in that way 
<|Terje|> Hi, if you are interested in a DaisyPlayer for Linux, come visit our website: http://developer.skolelinux.no/info/studentgrupper/2006-hig-daisyplayer/
<Draigh> I can learn computerlanguages easily, when I need to :)
<cbx33> me too
<cbx33> I've programmed in over 15 of various levels
<Draigh> cbx33, you are going to be a mentor or something?
<Draigh> (sorry, got a phonecall over here)
<cbx33> no no no
<cbx33> I do php mainly
<cbx33> wich isn;t of much use to a project like edubuntu
<Draigh> not really no :)
<cbx33> we could learn python together
<cbx33> ogra: could be our mentor :p
<cbx33> hahahahah
<Draigh> :)
* cbx33 waits for the reply from ogra 
<cbx33> :p
<Draigh> I mostly want to know how I can join the Summer of Code project with this edu-game proposition
<cbx33> ah isee
<ogra> you'll need a mentor for it
<cbx33> hehehe
<ogra> and it must be listed as SoC project indeed
<Draigh> how to do those two things?
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> how much experience is needed for the SoC project
<cbx33> i mean if you were looking to do a python project
<cbx33> is the purpose of it to teach someone how to do it with a mentor
* zakame wants to learn python
<cbx33> or just to have the mentor help out when there's an issue
<ogra> the mentor has to do weekly reviews of your work, teach you the missing bits you need (i.e. packaging etc) 
<ogra> has to write weekly reports to google ...
<Draigh> And where can I find a mentor?
<ogra> its an awful lot of work
<cbx33> hehe
<ogra> Draigh, JaneW is our SoC mistress
* cbx33 will talk to SoC
<JaneW> *salute*
<cbx33> hi JaneW 
<Draigh> So I need to harass her about it? :P
* JaneW arrives (with whip - just in case)
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> what can I do for you?
<zakame> w00t
<cbx33> i think JaneW misunderstood the word mistress
<JaneW> (and if you mailed me I am working through my mail flood)
<ogra> cbx33, not at all :)
<JaneW> cbx33: not at all ;)
<JaneW> snap
<Draigh> I want to join the SoC with an edutainment program for edubuntu
<ogra> lol
<cbx33> that's scary
<cbx33> IRC jinx
* Draigh looks slightly pale at whip
<JaneW> well ogra and I are merging into a single auto-bot
<JaneW> or mega-bot
<ogra> hehe
<JaneW> Draigh: join? as a mentor or student?
<Draigh> student
<JaneW> speaking of which where is edubuntugirl?
<ogra> highvoltage took her home
<JaneW> Draigh: oic, and you want to propose your own project too?
* cbx33 wants the mega-bot to be his mentor
<JaneW> ogra: that's scarey!
<ogra> :)
<Draigh> I want to go into the games development after my studies. This project would fill my school-portfolio
<JaneW> Draigh: you would need to list your idea here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006
<JaneW> and then preferable create a full spec in the wiki too and create a launchpad listing too (I can help you with that part if you need it)
<JaneW> then you'd need to apply for that project through the Google SoC application process
<Draigh> please yes, do I need to sign up somewhere?
<JaneW> Draigh: here's an example: LP registration https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/samba-config-gui  , wiki page spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GUISambaConfigSpec
<JaneW> and it;s listed on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006 page as 6.9
<jsgotangco> hi guys
<jsgotangco> ogra: let's merge :)
<cbx33> oh ogra did my man pages go in yet?
<JaneW> Draigh: I can't see the student sign-up page (as a mentor and admin) but I imagine it's listed off http://code.google.com/soc/ and be sure to read the student FAQ
<JaneW> jsgotangco: sounds like you are propositioning ogra!
<jsgotangco> lol
<Draigh> I have signed up as a student already, that isnt the problem :P
<jsgotangco> JaneW: i'm done with the Yelp page and firefox startpage so :P
<JaneW> Draigh: so you'll need to create the project and then apply for it
<JaneW> jsgotangco: YAY
<jsgotangco> err
<cbx33> two ogras
<cbx33> w00t
<jsgotangco> JaneW: i got your email btw, thanks
<cbx33> dang it ogra 
<jsgotangco> so yeah, we could upload now
<ogra> jsgotangco, i still havent the url to checkout here 
<jsgotangco> errr
<jsgotangco> hold on
<JaneW> jsgotangco: good luck!
<jsgotangco> ogra: https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/edubuntu/
<Draigh> right..
<jsgotangco> igore the EdubuntuRelaseNotes folder
<cbx33> oooooooooooooh the docs
* Draigh feels a bit lost
<jsgotangco> ogra: svn
<cbx33> jsgotangco: what's the repo for?
<cbx33> is that the main edubuntu doc repo?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: that's the documentation team repository i've only included edubuntu so that he won't checkout the whole repo
<ogra> jsgotangco, thanks
<jsgotangco> (its around 200MB)
<cbx33> I knopw
<cbx33> i checked it out yesterday
<cbx33> I'm hoping to put the schooladvocacy docs in there soon
<jsgotangco> if you send it to me, i'll upload it
<jsgotangco> but you'll have to do patches after
<cbx33> i will when it's ready
<cbx33> :p
<jsgotangco> ogra: we could probably make a big shiny link on the firefox page at the upper right for the schooltool URL
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> what are you doccing?
<cbx33> I'm trying to get into the doc team so i can upload and maintain the docs
<Draigh> so.. where do I need to go to to write the SoC proposal?
<jsgotangco> ive been docc'ing since warty :)
<cbx33> woh
<cbx33> excellent
<jsgotangco> i manage the LP team
<cbx33> ogra: I've been thinking, i think we need an LTSP guide
<cbx33> is there one already
<cbx33> jsgotangco: what's needed to become a member
<ogra> there are only three commands you can use for ltsp ...
<jsgotangco> cbx33: patches, lots of patches
<ogra> and some peripherial docs 
<jsgotangco> cbx33: but we could improve edubuntu docs itself
<jsgotangco> we have our own scheds
<ogra> ++
<cbx33> I'm hoping to write a lot more edubuntu docs
<jsgotangco> we're not under the freeze dates of ubuntu
<cbx33> the final aim to write anedubuntu book
<cbx33> aimed at school administrators
<jsgotangco> but we should aim for translations in the future
<jsgotangco> ogra: how difficult would be to have translations of the firefox page at least?
<jsgotangco> its just  afew strings
<cbx33> jsgotangco: so easiest way for me to get the docs into the repo now is to pass them over to you?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: yeah
<cbx33> ogra: I know that... iwas meaning ways in which it can be used
<jsgotangco> cbx33: but should be docbook xml for maximum compat
<cbx33> installation of software, DHCP, one nic/two nic setups
<cbx33> jsgotangco: I'm working on it
<ogra> jsgotangco, no idea, i'm not involved with translations at all
<cbx33> I have decalred feature freeze on the doc on thursday
<cbx33> so hopefully I'll be starting to convert it then
<ogra> i have a german translation of highvoltage's gettingstarted guide
<jsgotangco> ogra: i will ask Diziet about the firefox thing for locales
<cbx33> jsgotangco: do you use any gui tools for it?
<ogra> there is a wikipage about it
<cbx33> for writing docbook
<jsgotangco> cbx33: there's conglomerate, but not really ready for primetime use
<jsgotangco> cbx33: emacs :P
<jsgotangco> or plain bluefish would also do
<Petaris> ogra: How should dhcp be setup in a two nic ltsp server?
<cbx33> nano here :p
<jsgotangco> cbx33: sure, it doesn't really matter, the toolchain is all console
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> are there docs on that
<jsgotangco> we'll probably have a browser-based docbook editor by edgy
<cbx33> are pdfs created automatically
<cbx33> brb
<ogra> Petaris, that really depends on your setup
<jsgotangco> no they're done with a script
<jsgotangco> it requires apache fop
<jsgotangco> there's really a need for a free pdf toolchain
* jsgotangco winks at JaneW
<Petaris> ogra: eth1 goes to my normal network, eth0 goes to the gbit switches the clients are on
<JaneW> jsgotangco: what happened to that guy who was doing it?
<jsgotangco> JaneW: lost in oblivion
<JaneW> :(
<JaneW> typical
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> Petaris, does your normal network already have a dhcp server ? 
<jsgotangco> JaneW: i would have loved to pursue it though, if i had enough time
<JaneW> nod
<Petaris> ogra: yes, but the clients can't see it can they?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> and they shouldnt
<Petaris> right
<ogra> so you set up eth1 to use dhcp and give a static ip to eth0
<ogra> then make sure the static ip is within the range you define in your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<ogra> the dhcp server will automatically attach to the interface where it sees thet config matches and leave the other iface alone
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> are the defaults in that file ok?
<highvoltage> ogra: where do you have it?
<highvoltage> ogra: (the .de GS guide)
<ogra> Petaris, yep, just use a static ip that matches the range in there
<Petaris> ogra: it shouldn't be in that range just in that specifid subnet right?
<ogra> 192.168.0.1 would be a good choice for the ip
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> Which services have to be enabled?  dhcpd obviously
<ogra> highvoltage, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Edubuntu
<Draigh> JaneW: where to go, for adding the project?
<Petaris> oh cool
<Petaris> apparently only dhcp
<ogra> yep
<ogra> the rest should stay with the defaults as is 
<JaneW> Draigh: I gave you the links above  (at hh:52)
<Petaris> sweet, a button that shuts down the clients
<Petaris> ogra: anyway to shutdown all of the clients at the same time?
<ogra> Petaris, please tell me if it works, i havent got much feedback about the shutdown yet
<ogra> not yet
<Petaris> That would be great
<Petaris> ogra: just did
<ogra> that will be part of the student control panel at some point
<Draigh> JaneW: I can edit the wiki to add it there. But I dont know anything about the other two you mentioned. I have seen the examples though..
<Petaris> it worked great on these clients
<ogra> cool !
<ogra> thanks :)
<Petaris> np :)
<jsgotangco> lol i got a huge 52MB kde-based update
<JaneW> Draigh: yes edit that wiki page
<cbx33> what's this about shutting down clients?
* jsgotangco looks at kdeedu
<ogra> cbx33, breezy had no shutdown button in ldm, dapper has one, but i havent heard much if it works or not for everyone ...
<cbx33> hmmm
<Petaris> ogra: after rebooting though it came up to a shell login
<cbx33> oh yes
<cbx33> it worked fine for me
<Petaris> rebooting again fixes
<cbx33> ogra: you are working on a graohical LTSP GUI yes?
<ogra> Petaris, alt+f7 should as well
<JaneW> Draigh: here's more info on creating a spec https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecLifeCycle
<Petaris> oh?
<ogra> cbx33, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/
<Petaris> then its just popping to the wrong terminal
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> how complete is it?
<JaneW> Draigh: and use the spec template https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate
<ogra> i'm currently away from my lab and wont get there this week, so i cant check whats going wrong (no clients around)
<cbx33> are they mock screens?
<Draigh> JaneW : thanks
<ogra> cbx33, nope
<Petaris> grr
<cbx33> so you have a working program
<Petaris> I was wrong, rebooting didn't fix it
<Petaris> that could be an issue
<ogra> cbx33, but only half of the functions work yet
<Petaris> but alt+F7 did
<ogra> Petaris, it is
<cbx33> ogra: need any help?
<ogra> cbx33, yep, but i dont have time even to thnk about it before eft is open for development
<ogra> too much other stuff to do for dapper now
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> please let me know when you are "thinking"
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> but feel free to check out the bzr archive ;)
<cbx33> any if you have any code I could take a ganders at
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> will do
<Petaris> I can't login on the client
<ogra> Petaris, do you have sabayon installed ? 
<Petaris> ogra: What is sabayon?
<ogra> Petaris, ok, then i suppose you dont
<ogra> ah, one moment
<ogra> you changed the ip :)
<Petaris> its a fresh install of edubuntu dapper
<cbx33> did you update the ssh keys
<ogra> run: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<ogra> so the system knows about the new ip
<cbx33> ogra: did my man pages make the update yet?
<ogra> not yet
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> i have a bigger update pending where not all stuff is complete yet
<ogra> that will have the manpages as well
<cbx33> excellent
<Petaris> that worked
<cbx33> :D
<ogra> :)
<Petaris> anyway to change the clients over to xfce4 by default?
<Petaris> Also is it recommended to install the updates from the update notification?
<cbx33> Petaris: depends if you believe in God :p
<cbx33> just kidding
<Petaris> haha
<Yagisan> ogra: shutdown button doesn't work for me. I still need to press the power-off button (but this time I don't need to hold it in for 5 seconds, so that's an improvement)
<cbx33> hehe
<Petaris> Yagisan: Thats what we had to do here before, and the shutdown button will be very welcome
<Petaris> cbx33: How likly is it that I will foobar the system if I let it install those updates?
<Yagisan> Petaris: well, I am on dapper, and I see a nice shutdown button. It doesn't actually work like that though. It halts the system, but does not power off
* Draigh sighs
<Petaris> Yagisan: halts the systems for my clients
<Petaris> which is way cool
<Yagisan> Petaris: in general installing updates is a good idea
<Petaris> Is there any info on how to switch the clients to xfce?
<Petaris> Yagisan: I only ask because I have had times in the past where doing so led to issues
<Petaris> :)
<cbx33> ogra: just collecting the bzr branch
<cbx33> Petaris: I'm not sure, my suystem worked fine
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> I would still like to know how to switch the clients to xfce by default
<ogra> Petaris, just install xubuntu-desktop ?
<Petaris> i did
<ogra> ldm just executes /etx/X11/XSession
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> whatever that finds as default will be run 
<Petaris> will check that file
<ogra> so probably an dpkg-reconfigure x-session-manager might help ;)
<Yagisan> Petaris: hence, my in general. are you on dapper ?
<Draigh> JaneW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006 4.3 Edutainment; your opinion?
<Petaris> Yagisan: yeah
<JaneW> Draigh: checking...
<cbx33> ogra: would i install ltsp server or standalone?
<Draigh> not good with words, even though I have several ideas in my head... :S
<Yagisan> Petaris: I'd update every few days, to give them time to fix any possible breaks
<ogra> cbx33, depends if you want a dhcp server or not
<Petaris> Yagisan: ok, just the updates or should I do dist-upgrades?
<cbx33> ah...
<cbx33> not
<cbx33> just the server package i take it
<Petaris> ogra: there is not dpkg-reconfigure x-session-manager
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:/mnt/devel/packages/gnome-screensaver-2.14.1$ ls /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<ogra> /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<ogra> for me it is
<Yagisan> Petaris: if you are already on dapper, just upgrade. dist-upgrade is when you go breezy -> dapper, or dapper -> edgy
<cbx33> ooooh ogra I like LLTSP Manager
<ogra> Petaris, err
<ogra> s/update-alternatives/dpkg-reconfigure/
<ogra> indeed, sorry
<ogra> i'm a bit dizzy since i try to get stuff done in parallel here
<Petaris> heh, I know how that can be
<cbx33> ogra: aren't you like 50 processors all rolled into one
<Petaris> I'm trying to rebuild this ltsp and build an email server, among other daily things
<JaneW> Draigh: you gonna make Gnome stuff?
<cbx33> ogra: what did you use to build your glade screens?
<Petaris> I should be able to switch the defualt from gnome to xfce in a file
<Petaris> but I can't remember which file its in
<JaneW> Draigh: sounds great, if you can do it! :)
<Draigh> JaneW: I make what works best. If that is Gnome, then I'll do Gnome :)
<ogra> Petaris, update-alternatives will do it for you
<ogra> cbx33, glade
<Draigh> Gnome is the one normally used, right?
<JaneW> yes
<JaneW> Draigh: ogra will love you for it
<Draigh> I know ^-^
<Draigh> anyway.. now where to?
<Petaris> ogra: update-alternatives --all?
<ogra> --config
<Petaris> --config what?  --config xfce4?
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> it should list xfce
<Petaris> yep
<Petaris> whoops
<cbx33> hmm
<Petaris> cool, it worked
<Draigh> JaneW: I am now at the specs-page (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs); what do you want to see there? Just a general description? more?
<cbx33> JaneW: did you get a chance to look at our schooladvocacy docs?
<JaneW> cbx33: yes, looks great
<JaneW> cbx33: can you let me know when it's finished?
<cbx33> sure
<cbx33> should have final draft by thursday
<cbx33>  /final/first
<Draigh> JaneW: what do you need from me at this point
<JaneW> Draigh: did you read?
<JaneW> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecLifeCycle
<Draigh> so I need to make a braindump there, with as much info as possible?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> don't think, just dump
<zakame> yes, take a seat
<jsgotangco> ogra: the firefox thing looks scary
<HiddenWolf> zakame: jsgotangco, ew!
<jsgotangco> hey
<ogra> jsgotangco, thw localization page ? 
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> *the
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFirefoxStartPageTranslation
<zakame> HiddenWolf: huh?
<jsgotangco> should we pursue localization of the start page?
<HiddenWolf> zakame: dump, take a seat. :P
<HiddenWolf> zakame: that's just wrong. ;)
<zakame> HiddenWolf: nah, its `take a seat, then dump' that is :P
<HiddenWolf> ;)
<zakame> for all you know I could be just dumping food off the table and taking a seat to eat it ;)
<zakame> anyhow gtg
<JaneW> Draigh: have you created your spec from the template yet? or do you need hep with that?
<jsgotangco> ogra: just ping me if there are any more changes you want to integrate
<jsgotangco> i'd like to try localisation
<ogra> oki
<Draigh> JaneW : working on the description. Checking wether I missed anything or not. 
<JaneW> Draigh: ok cool, the spec can be edited so don't worry to much on first draft
<JaneW> Draigh: do you know how to create the launchpad portion?
<Draigh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/edutainment
<jsgotangco> im pretty scared of the rebuild part though
* JaneW checks
<cbx33> jsgotangco: you tried <oxygen>
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> i have a copy of oxygen
<cbx33> is it up to much?
<JaneW> woah, ok that should just have a SHORT summary, 1 or 2 lines to give someone an idea what it;s aboutm the detail must go in the spec in the wiki
<JaneW> Draigh: ^^^
<jsgotangco> cbx33: they have a student edition i believe
<jsgotangco> cbx33: but I only use it for commercial projects
<cbx33> are we talking about http://www.oxygenxml.com/
<jsgotangco> cbx33: my work in ubuntu involves mostly on bluefish and the gnome-doc utils
<jsgotangco> cbx33: yes, the one running on java
<Draigh> JaneW : where should I have posted those then? :/
<cbx33> would it be of any use for docbook?
<JaneW> Draigh: gimme a sec...
<jsgotangco> cbx33: yes it has native docbook support
<cbx33> oooooh
<jsgotangco> cbx33: you can try it for 30 days
<cbx33> ahhhh right i see
<cbx33> that sux then
<jsgotangco> cbx33: it already has its own toolchain for pdf and html output
<jsgotangco> cbx33: but it defeats my dream of a free pdf toolchain :)
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> it's a shame there isn't something in the middle
<cbx33> do you use Bluefish for doccing then?
<jsgotangco> yes it has some simple docbook tags support
<cbx33> built in?
<jsgotangco> yes
<JaneW> Draigh: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/edutainment
<jsgotangco> there's also screem and conglomerate
<JaneW> Draigh: click on Read More
<cbx33> jsgotangco: in your opinion are either of them any good
<JaneW> Draigh: that will take you to the wiki page, do all your brain dumping there :)
<jsgotangco> cbx33: i once did a project for the United Nations that involved moving manuscripts to docbook but only using a free toolchain, I did it with gnome-doc-utils and bluefish
<JaneW> Draigh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuEdutainment
<cbx33> ok
<jsgotangco> cbx33: i could have done it faster with oxygen but then, is an IOSN sponsored project
<Draigh> JaneW : thanks
<cbx33> indeed jsgotangco 
<cbx33> are all the toolchain scripts in the svn repo?
<jsgotangco> the validation and make scripts are in the repo
<jsgotangco> but you'll have to download docbook, docbook-xsl and make
<cbx33> yes i have thost
<jsgotangco> that should get you started
<Draigh> JaneW: and after I dumped a lot of info in there? What should I then do?
<JaneW> Draigh: ask ogra to review if it is feasible as a project, if he is happy then apply via http://code.google.com/soc/ and good luck!
* JaneW must go now
<jsgotangco> JaneW: bye
<JaneW> jsgotangco: wave
<ogra> JaneW, i'm happy with it but i wont mentor it 
<JaneW> may pop back later
<JaneW> ogra: ok we'll find someone, as long as the spec is sound
<Draigh> Thanks JaneW
<JaneW> off to yoga :))
<ogra> have fune
<ogra> fun even
<ogra> and make sure to resolve all the nodes in your exremities afterwards :) 
<ogra> s/nodes/knots/ ?
<cbx33> see ya later all
<cbx33> thanks jsgotangco and ogra for all your help
<Draigh> well.. I am going to get some food over here
<Draigh> see you later, and thanks for the help. Will go work a bit more on those specs later tonight
<Petaris> When I open openoffice writer it does not load a blank page
<Petaris> it doesn't load any page
<Petaris> Hello highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi Petaris!
<Petaris> My server is coming along pretty nice
<Petaris> I noticed that when I open openoffice writer that no default document is opened
<highvoltage> what do you mean?
<Petaris> the defualt blank page template does not automatically open when you start writer
<Petaris> so you open it then have to hit the new document button
<highvoltage> hmmm... that's strange.
<highvoltage> Petaris: this is dapper beta?
<Petaris> yep
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> what do the clients use for config if they don't use lts.conf by default?
<ogra> autodetected values 
<Petaris> Is there another way to turn sound on I wonder
<Petaris> ahh
<ogra> similar to the liveCd bootprocess
<ogra> nope, you need to set it in lts.conf
<Petaris> ok, so its using discovery or something similar
<ogra> nah
<ogra> have a look at the initscript (ltsp-client-setup) in the chroot
<Petaris> then just move lts.conf to /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/ ?
<highvoltage> ogra: is there an open office bug that writer doesn't start with a writer document when you start writer?
<ogra> highvoltage, did it ever do that ? 
<ogra> i dont even have ooo installed here
<Petaris> ogra: it should
<jsgotangco> i didnt even understand the question heh
<ogra> Petaris, thats something else :)
<ogra> did it do it in breezy ?
<ogra> i.e. do we have an regression here :)
<highvoltage> ogra: Petaris's OOo does that, it seems
<ogra> highvoltage, i'm not intrested in what it does now, i just want to know if we have a difference to breezy
<ogra> else its only a whishlist item :)
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, it's different to breezy. when you click on writer in OOo, it opens Writer, and when you click on Calc, it opens calc.
<ogra> with or without an empty document ? 
<ogra> (since that was the question)
<Bluekuja> hi guys
<jsgotangco> hi
<Bluekuja> i was taking a look to my lp page and i noticed that someone used my account today
<Bluekuja> i just arrived home and i see translation suggestion at 2 of may
<Bluekuja> thats impossible
<highvoltage> ogra: without an empty document, as far as i understand from Petaris 
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> is there a difference in this behavior top breezy ? 
<ogra> s/top/to/
<ogra> thats the only info i'm intrested in
<ogra> everything else is no bug but an enhancement request
<Petaris> ogra: I never ran breezy, but if you install openoffice manually or the debian packages it opens a blank document
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, it's different to breezy
<ogra> ah, thatnks
<highvoltage> ogra: which question aren't i answering? i thought i did answer it at 18:03 < highvoltage> ogra: yes, it's different to breezy
<jsgotangco> good night
<highvoltage> night jsgotangco 
<ogra> highvoltage, you answered
<ogra> <highvoltage> ogra: yes, it's different to breezy. when you click on writer in OOo, it opens Writer, and when you click on Calc, it opens calc.
<ogra> which was a bit confusing ... sure clicking writer will open writer
<highvoltage> i can see how that could have been confusing. sorry :)
<ogra> Petaris, please file a bug against openoffice then ... according to the maintainer (doko) its supposed to open an empty doc
<sbartleylinux> Is there a documented way to configure an Ubuntu LTSP Server with DHCP being served from a different server on the network?
<Petaris> ogra: Where do I file that bug at?
<ogra> openoffice sourcepackage
<Petaris> right, but where is the bugtracker at?
<Petaris> :)
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Petaris> alright
<Petaris> will do
<Petaris> ogra: is there a place I specify this happens in dapper?
<ogra> just put it in the description
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> posted
<Petaris> I need to get sound up, is there anyway to run alsa locally on an ltsp client?  For example could I use LocalApps to do it?
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> http://www.mediaapplicationserver.net/indexframes.html
<Petaris> doesn't look like its been touched since 2004 though
<Petaris> :/
<sTo0z> Would anyone be so kind as to point in the right direction of getting an ibook to boot to ltsp?
<jelkner> hi all, anyone here played around with sound on edubuntu dapper?
<jelkner> we've got sound working (thanks to nick wheeler), but it won't work easily for childsplay or gcompris
<jelkner> those are both programs with which you really need sound
<jelkner> sound works if we launch them with "esddsp gcompris"
<jelkner> but not from the menu
<jelkner> should i file a bug report?
<Petaris> jelkner: why not just change the launcher on the menu to use esddsp
<Spec> How do you do that for everyone at once?
<Petaris> look for where edubuntu puts the menu
<Petaris> in debian it is in /var/lib/ but I'm not sure where for edubuntu
<Petaris> looks like /usr/share/menu
<Spec> can't I just edit the .desktop files?
<Petaris> I still can't mount my smb share :/
<LaserJock> Spec: yes
<Spec> although - that change wouldn't work with an upgrade
<Spec> that could be a permanent change in the package and it'd still work
<Spec> even for people who don't specifically use esd
<Spec> well, is there a way to tell dpkg not to overwrite my own .desktop files in an upgrade?
<ogra> Spec, no, it cant
<ogra> since ubuntu doesnt use esd if possible
<ogra> so that would break ubuntu
<Spec> so all edubuntu packages are the same as ubuntu packages?
<ogra> yes
<Spec> hmm
<Spec> well, i have a temp fix, my job is done :p
<ogra> you can edit /usr/share/applications/gcompris.desktop
<Spec> i have
<ogra> that will set it systemwide 
<Spec> but aren't those overwritten on upgrade?
<ogra> but as you said above, wont persist on upgrades
<ogra> i'll think about it
<Spec> alrighty
<Spec> thanks for the help
<ogra> probably a wrapper script or a patch to gcompris will do, cant promise thats fixed until release though
<Petaris> ogra: if not esd then what does edubuntu use for client sound?
<Petaris> nasd?
<ogra> edubuntu uses esd only
<Petaris> please don't say artsd
<Petaris> ahh
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Bluekuja> JaneW: ping
<cbx33> brb
<pygi> Bluekuja: she isn't here at this time ussualy
<Bluekuja> pygi:  yes, thats true :)
<pygi> Bluekuja: bah 
<Bluekuja> pygi: you will have to say me how you do that
<pygi> Bluekuja: autoreplace in xchat?
<Bluekuja> that emoticon
<pygi> Bluekuja: well, you do it with autoreplace function in xchat 
<cbx33> evenin all
<Bluekuja> oo
<Bluekuja> nice
<Bluekuja> hi pete
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<pygi> hi bug tracker
<Bluekuja> how long do you will stay online?
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<cbx33> I will try to stay on till the meeting
<pygi> bah, I have to stop with that =P
<cbx33> I'll be online for an hour at least
<cbx33> hahah
<Bluekuja> oh okie
<pygi> cbx33: sorry, I'll stop now 
<cbx33> it's ok
<cbx33> it really doesn't worry me...
* cbx33 likes the nickname
<bugTracker> hehehe
<cbx33> Bluekuja, what I was going to say was, I really really want to support you
<cbx33> so I was going to give a fan statement to someone so they could read it out in the meeting
<pygi> cbx33: hehe 
<cbx33> how does that sound
<Bluekuja> haha
<Bluekuja> it would be nice
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> ;)
<cbx33> if I can;t make it that is
<cbx33> I will try but I had a really really bad day at work today
<cbx33> and i have to get up at 5:30 am tomorrow
<cbx33> :S
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> well, do how much you can to stay
<cbx33> I will
<cbx33> you know I will
<Bluekuja> yep of course :)
<Bluekuja> tomorrow meeting?
<cbx33> yes
<Bluekuja> 12 utc?
<cbx33> I'll be there
<Bluekuja> confirmed?
<cbx33> my boss wants me to be there
<cbx33> as far as I know
<cbx33> ogra, confirmed?
<cbx33> Bluekuja, i made some changes to the school docs
<Bluekuja> planning page right?
<cbx33> did you see the new planning page
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> thought it would keep the main page clear
<cbx33> please fill in as you can :p
<Bluekuja> yep, nice idea
<Petaris> hrm, the cups web ui isn't letting my authenticate
<Petaris> oh well, I guess that can wait for tomarrow
<Petaris> later all
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<ogra> cbx33, yep
<LaserJock> ogra: are you guys going to need more than 1 new EC person?
<ogra> LaserJock, i'd like to have two 
<ogra> to have a weight against jane and me
<ogra> and i'd also like to have someone involved in university stuff since thats a declared future target of edubuntu since the beginning
<LaserJock> ogra: so should I come tomorrow? I already told highvoltage he has my support :-)
<ogra> would be nice if you could come
<pygi> ogra: when is that meeting?
<ogra> (i'll also write a mail after CC )
<LaserJock> ok, its 05:00 for me but I'll sure try
<cbx33> tomorrow 12 UTC
<ogra> pygi as usual 12:00 UTC
<pygi> cbx33: uh, that's no good :-/
<LaserJock> if we have 4 people on the EC then the time zone coverage should be better as well
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> LaserJock, yep thats the idea
<bugman> hi, the homepage http://www.edubuntu.org/ don't load some files (css and images) there are some problems?
<ogra> bugman, right, thanks for pointing
<Bluekuja> cbx33: atill there?
<Bluekuja> nice
<ogra> bugman, look now
<ogra> bugman, you were just caught by the switch to the new site ;)
<bugman> ogre, nope
<bugman> i reload
<bugman> ok
<bugman> very nice
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: pete gone?
<LaserJock> umm, he was here not long ago
<cbx33> I'm here
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> ok
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: don't worry, we are all here ;-)
<Bluekuja> haha yes
<Bluekuja> cc meeting has strange effects
<Bluekuja> hehe
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: way to go dude, congrats
<bimberi> Bluekuja: yay! well done :)
#edubuntu 2007-04-30
<pygi> hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> pygi: hello mario!!
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<pygi> tired, trying to build a pbulder enviroment
<bluekuja> hehehe
<pygi> you?
<bluekuja> I was configuring some stuff here
<bluekuja> had to format 3 pc
<bluekuja> now im checking mails, and finishing some server stuff
<pygi> ergh
<bluekuja> and soon I gonna go to sleep
<bluekuja> :P
<pygi> sleep is overrated
<pygi> hey HedgeMage :)
<pygi> wb bluekuja :P
<pygi> bddebian, you around?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> restarting some stuff :D
<bluekuja> pygi: i go to sleep!
<pygi> hehe
<pygi> night
<bluekuja> pygi: cya tomorrow! gnight!
<HedgeMage> hi pygi
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<pygi> nothing much, just bugging you :)
<Bhaskar1>  i have LTSP 5 in edubuntu 7.04  , i have USB printer Canon LBP 2900 , the printer is not printing, how can it configure, Anybody can help me ??
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i have an old crappy Pentium-MMX
<skwashd> it doesn't support network booting
<skwashd> can anyone recommend a good boot CD to get it started?
<skwashd> it boots from cd ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> started doing what?
<skwashd> Kamping_Kaiser: network booting
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant recomend a netboot cd, but i have seen them available for download
<ajmitch> a grub floppy can even do some pxe booting
<ajmitch> or pxelinux
<skwashd> ajmitch: that would mean that i need to grab an old floppy drive and install it in a box
<skwashd> then go to the shop and buy a box of 10 antiques
* skwashd gives up and grabs another box from the spares bin
<ajmitch> or you use a cd image that emulates booting a floppy
<yigal> why has edubuntu had such a bad time compared to {x,k,}ubuntu?
<yigal> so strange 38 people
<yigal> and no response
<yigal> after a few messages to myself
<yigal> strange
<yigal> and its getting stranger
<yigal> teachers unite
<yigal> we could use this software for so much good stuff?
<yigal> yes?
<yigal> or no?
<yigal> I think yes, but why isn't it being used and who are these 38 people who aren't saying anything
<yigal> owell good luck strange
<juliux> ????
<cbx33> mood gorning all
<cbx33> well VCSFrenzy is now an applet ;)
<cbx33> DAMN it
<cbx33> I can't even get to #ubuntu now
<cbx33> they have disabled usage for people using CGI:IRC
<willvdl> cbx33, I'm sure if you ask them they'll allow?
<cbx33> This is NOT #ubuntu.  | You have been sent to this channel because you are using a proxy service such as Tor or Cgi:IRC. There are better ways to be anonymous. Type !tor-gpg to find out one method. |  CGI:IRC users, try connecting your irc client to freenode directly via port 8000, 8001 or 8002.  This _may_ bypass your firewalls  CGI:IRC users may also join #ubuntu-offtopic | Please type !proxy for more informatio
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> identifying works
<cbx33> :S
<juliux> cbx33, use your ubuntu cloack;)
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> hey
<cbx33> anyone know about global environment variables?
<cbx33> if I want to have http_proxy=something
<cbx33> and I want it to apply to everything
<cbx33> so as soon as I log in
<cbx33> in gnome
<cbx33> everthing know that that's set?
<cbx33> where do i set it?
<Hamm_sand> is there anyone that might be able to help me
<Hamm_sand> i'm at my wits end
<Hamm_sand> anyone out there?
<cbx33> what;s up
<skwashd> i have my edubuntu install working well now ... a machine with netboot support helps :)
<skwashd> where do i mount my home directories ... /home or /opt/ltsp/i386/home ?
<Bhaskar1> How to install Grub ? My Grub is overrides by XP, so how to install grub
<ogra> do you have an edubuntu CD handy ? it has a rescue mode you can boot in. that mode offers to install grub
<Bhaskar1> ogra, i have edubuntu 7.04 CD
<cbx33> ogra: vcsfrenzy is almost at v1.5
<cbx33> ;)
<ogra> great, use it :)
<ogra> cbx33, nice
<Bhaskar1> ogra, while booting edubuntu 7.04 CD there is 3 option , install in HD, Install workstation, Install in text mode
<cbx33> bzr and svn now working ;) and it's a gnome applet ;)
<Bhaskar1> ogra, which option should follow to install Grub
<ogra> hmm, there should be a rescue mode
<Bhaskar1> ogra, i will check it.
<Bhaskar1> ogra, i have install edubuntu 7.04 LTSP 5.0 in schools , i have to set up a Canon LBP 2900 USB printer but i could not , how printer is configured?
<Bhaskar1> ogra, any modification in LTS.conf
<ogra> do you attach it to a thin client ?
<Bhaskar1> ya
<ogra> add PRINTER_0_DEVICE=/dev/usblp0 to lts.conf (nothing else)
<Bhaskar1> one server and 3 thin client
<ogra> that should make it available as jetdirect printer on the ip of the client at port 9100
<Bhaskar1> this allow print dokument from client also?
<ogra> sure
<Bhaskar1> well
<ogra> just set up the printer with the gnome tool ...
<ogra> and point it to the jetdirect port of the client
<Bhaskar1> no driver i.e CUPS to be install for printer?
<ogra> thats done in the gnom tool
<ogra> it should offer you the right choice already
<ogra> on the ltsp side the one line in lts.conf is the only thing necessary
<Bhaskar1> ogra, there is no choice for Canon LBP 2900
<ogra> if you have cups probs i fear you need to look up the cups docs
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> that printer seems to be a tricky one
<Bhaskar1> ya , that is tricky
<Bhaskar1> rpm package is converted into deb
<Bhaskar1> i suggest Ubuntu team include all series of  printer in next release of ubuntu
<ogra> i guess thats not freely licenced or something
<cbx33> on the subject of printers
<cbx33> anyone know a good well supported A3 printer for linux
<Bhaskar1> ogra, i think so
<ogra> yeah, canon doent distribute any code, only binaries ...
<Bhaskar1> ya
<ogra> to bad
<Bhaskar1> ogra, ya, but canon should release source
<cbx33> canon suck for printing on linux
<ogra> well, its up to them ...
<ogra> nobody can force them
<cbx33> true
<cbx33> Bhaskar1: know of a good a printer for linux?
<cbx33> A3
<Bhaskar1> cbx33, HP Laserjet 1300 is good for linux
<cbx33> yeh?
<Bhaskar1> ogra, where can i find Beryl effect for edubuntu 7.04
<ogra> in system->settings somewhere
<ogra> but it will only work if your graphics card supports it
<Bhaskar1> but i think some aditional package should be install not built in
<ogra> for berly, yes, its unsupported ... compiz should be there by default though
<Bhaskar1> ya, compriz effect is built in
<Bhaskar1> ogra, http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=199201179
<Bhaskar1> is comparision of ubuntu and Vista
<pips1> hi everybody
<pips1> ogra: when will you arrive in Sevilla?
<ogra> 16:30 on the 2nd
<sbalneav> Morning all
<pips1> hey sbalneav!
<sbalneav> Hey ogra!
<sbalneav> Not long now!
<pips1> :)
<sbalneav> Hello pips1
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LtspUpdateManagerIntegration
<ogra> :)
<pips1> *click*
<pips1> good idea
<pips1> ogra: will the sessions/talks/bofs for UES also be scheduled on LP?
<pips1> basically, I want to know how scheduling for UES will be done :)
<ogra> riched has scheduled some iirc
<cbx33> is there a TCM thing planned for UDS/UES?
<sbalneav> cbx33: Hey there!
<sbalneav> Coming to UDS?
<pips1> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Should be close for you!
<cbx33> unfortunately not
<sbalneav> No?
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> work can't let me go
<sbalneav> Same general area of the world! :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> indeed
<ogra> pips1, i think he registered them i LP and on the wikipage
<ogra> *i
<cbx33> maybe if I shout loud enough?
<ogra> *in
<cbx33> you'll hear me
<cbx33> are we having voip sessions again?
<sbalneav> You'll only have about 50 some odd miles of ocean to cross. :)
* pips1 looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla
<willvdl> sbalneav, it's been swum across for heaven's sake :P
<sbalneav> And I've gone under it AND over it!
<pips1> ogra: I found it... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla/Schedule
<ogra> at the same time ? wow !
<pips1> and ... https://launchpad.net/sprints/ues-sevilla-2007
<sbalneav> I'm just that good.
<ogra> sbalneav, any naming suggestion for the "ltsp needs speedup" spec ?
<willvdl> sbalneav, it went under me
<sbalneav> ogra: "ltsp-boot-performance"
<ogra> hmm
* ogra looks if that doesnt clach with an old one 
<cbx33> so and TCM related stuff ogra?
<ogra> sbalneav, looks fine, i thought the one we had for dapper was called the same
* sbalneav shrugs
<ogra> cbx33, we shoul probably first get it done before we start new specs for it
<sbalneav> Performance is an ongoing process :)
<ogra> right
<ogra> hrm, seems we need to package libflashsupport :/
<cbx33> ok
<crimsun> the old openssl issue?
<crimsun> I wonder if it builds&works with gnutls
<ogra> well, i never made it work when i compiled it manually
<crimsun> I never got it to work correctly with Flash 9
<sbalneav> ogra: Quicky question: does the Canonical asterisk server also support video via ekiga, as well as audio?
<crimsun> I probably stuffed it up
<ogra> but i stumbled acroos a debian package (a very badly made one ) this morning ...
<ogra> it apparently works for some time but then makes FF crash
<ogra> i got he source package, its likely a binary glitch, i'll try to build that one ...
<ogra> beyond that i'm not sure the licence makes it distributable (beyond the ssl issue)
<ogra> sbalneav, ask elmo ... no idea :)
<sbalneav> What channel can I find him in? -devel?  What's his nick?
<ogra> elmo :)
<ogra> -devel is fine i think
<cbx33> hey encompass
<pips1> cbx33 shame your work won't let you come to UES :-/
<pips1> ogra: sbalneav looking forward to see you guys there!
<ogra> yeah :)
<pips1> I'll arrive on Wed 13:20
<sbalneav> We're always a hoot
* pips1 checks if he has the mob numbers...
<pips1> bye!
<joebaker> Burgwork, ogra, amaranth, cliebow:  Through an email exchange with the author of DansGuardian, he has clarified that redistribution is permitted of his product and that he feels he should update his license page to make that more clear.   This has been the case since version 2.0.
<ogra> yeah, he surely should update his license page :)
<ogra> indeed that still doesnt solve the problem of blacklist maintenance
<ogra> which was the main concern why we didnt consider squidguard and dansguardian by default
<joebaker> ogra:  The blacklist maintenance isn't necessary.
<ogra> you need to update the white/blacklists, no ?
<joebaker> DG can use blacklists, but it works off of phrase lists.
<joebaker> It makes calculations using regular expression calculations on pages  such that if breast exists in the page along with the word cancer that the page is likely not to be blocked based upon other patterns.
<cliebow_> joebaker:thanks
<joebaker> So while downloading blacklists can be useful, it's really not necessary.  Also the biggest help in my opinion is the antivirus plugin which can use clamav
<kgoetz> so blacklists are 'anotehr link' not 'teh solution'? i like it already :)
<joebaker> So you can provide a proxy that scans for viruses for any machine... on the network.  It's a neat way to provide a little protection for the Windoze boxen on the network.
<joebaker> Let's not move on this until Dan updates his page to reflect this clarification of the redistribution or until we have concrete proof.  But I thought you all would be happy to hear of this progress.
<bluekuja> ogra: ping
<pygi> bluekuja, you're bugging again :P
* pygi hides
<bluekuja> pygi: lol
<bluekuja> pygi: need a suggestion for a package
<bluekuja> I dont know where I can put .png and .xpm files
<pygi> what files?
<bluekuja> .png and .xmp files
<bluekuja> of a package
<bluekuja> I'm doing
<bluekuja> I put them into /pixmaps
<bluekuja> but both laserjock and bddebian said that its not the right place
<pygi> well, they should be where upstream put them ? :P
* pygi is confused
<bluekuja> yeah, upstream folder is named /pixmaps
<bluekuja> mainfolder
<bluekuja> subfolder
<bluekuja> and icons into /pixmaps
<bluekuja> pygi: solving it with a debian developer
<bluekuja> ;)
<pygi> oki doki :P
<cliebow_> ivre got one machine behind a smoothwall friewall that eont update..Sub-process bzip2: returned error code2..another is happily doing updates..any hints?
<encompass> so.... 40 clients and dual core xeon with 4 GB of ram for the server... good enough?
<kgoetz> yes
<kgoetz> (imo, of course)
<encompass> kgoetz: cool, and any second or third opinions?
<pygi> you should be fine
<encompass> I was figuring....
<encompass> thanks
<pygi> yw
<kgoetz> this is a cingle CPU(3ghz p4)+2 gig of ram, does 20 clients
<kgoetz> you have pretty much exactly doulbe ;)
<encompass> hehe
<encompass> cool yeah I think I will have plenty then
<pygi> ^_^
<encompass> k-6th grade in the us
<kgoetz> th eonly way your going to get close to crippling that systemis lots of openoffice+lots of fancy screensvers
<encompass> hehe
<encompass> cool
* kgoetz muses. once you run 15 hosts on a 667+386mb of ram, you no longer complain about server speed
<encompass> do we know when the next lts is out...?
<kgoetz> gutsy+1 at earliest, but not set
<kgoetz> sooner the better :)
<encompass> I agree... I would love to have one every 2 or 3 years
<encompass> but we shall see...
<kgoetz> has to be at least 3 years, as thats how long an LTS is supported for ;)
* kgoetz still doesnt know if an ltsp server is a desktop or server as far as support goes
<bddebian> Heya
<LaserJock> sbalneav: pingy pingy
<sbalneav> LaserJock: ICMP ECHO REPLY
<pygi> sbalneav, but ICMP doesn't work!
<pygi> it's filtered
<sbalneav> Yet somehow, it managed to get through
<LaserJock> sbalneav: when are you and Jim getting into Sevilla?
<sbalneav> I have the paper right here!
<sbalneav> Wednesday, 755 PM
<ogra> middle of the night :P
<sbalneav> Conf starts thursday, right?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: so 19:55?
<sbalneav> Correctamundo
<sbalneav> You gonna be on the same flight?
<LaserJock> no
<ogra> sbalneav, yep
<sbalneav> heh, I leave the day before at 1:30
<sbalneav> Gonna be another long travel day.
<sbalneav> Plus I get jetlag this time.
<sbalneav> Gonna have to see if I can take a sleeping pill or something with me, so I can catch some Z's on the plane.
<LaserJock> I leave at 6:50am tomorrow
<LaserJock> I get to Sevilla at 15:00 on Wednesday
<sbalneav> yeah, it's a haul.
<LaserJock> the long stretch of the flight for me is still a bit shorter than the Paris trip
<pete__> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hola pete__
<LaserJock> gotta run, bbl
<encompass> so howdy all, I am working on PyStart and wanted to inform you have all my work so far online in launchpad an bazaar if anyone cares to look.
<encompass> let me get the link
<encompass> https://launchpad.net/pystart/
<encompass> you can review my docs on the project if you like.  And even make requests.
<encompass> oh yes... and PyStart is one of the GSoC project
<pete__> encompass, ok ok ok
<pete__> I'll get you on the planet a little later ;)
<pete__> hehehe
<encompass> cbx33: is that you?!
<encompass> heh
<encompass> pete__: are you headed to the conference?
<pete__> no
<crimsun> ogra: got libflashsupport compiled against gnutls and working.
<cliebow_> whoa!
<ogra> crimsun, you rock
<ogra> now to get the license past the archive maintainers :)
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<mario> ogra, you have just a sec for me?
<mario> I just need someone to check I'm not hallucinating :)
<ogra> whats wrong ?
<mario> ogra, I got it now. Was just checking why can't I see any burning dependency on a strictly burning application
<sacater> highvoltage: so is the 2nd MAY gathering IRC section still in #sacater
<sacater> ?
<pygi> bddebian, poke?
#edubuntu 2007-05-01
<skwashd> hia ll
<skwashd> i have my box up and running happily now
<skwashd> except for mounting the home directories
<skwashd> how do i tell the terminal server clients to use a home dir outside of the chroot?
<skwashd> i tried using bind in the server fstab .. but it doesnt mount
<skwashd> should i just export it via NFS and tell it to use that?
<skwashd> by putting an entry in the chroot /etc/fstab ?
<skwashd> worked it out
<skwashd> i just needed to hack /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/init.d/ltsp-client-setup
<tyndyll> Hi - hoping someone can help. Am trying to set up Edubuntu for a demonstartion for a charity I work with but have run into some problems. Everything has installed grand, the thin client has booted up and given me my login screen (GDM?). After logging in though the screen flashes and X resets itself.
<tyndyll> The error in /var/log/messages is "gconf server is not in use"
<tyndyll> Can someone point me in the right direction?
<kgoetz> tyndyll: what version of edubuntu?
<tyndyll> 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<kgoetz> i havent used edubuntu 7.04
<ogra> tyndyll, check the .xsession-errores of the user you try with ...
<tyndyll> Have to run off - will be back in 45mins. Sorry about this
<tyndyll> Will try that next
<ogra> *-errors
<ogra> and make sure the ssh server is running
<ogra> (ltsp uses ssh to transfer the desktop)
<kgoetz> ogra: does fesity ship with sabayon by default?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> we have pessulus since edgy sabayon should stay optional until its mature enough
* kgoetz goes to investigate pessulus
<ogra> it only sets gconf values
<kgoetz> it sounds familiar. i'll have to look
<kgoetz> *look though
<highvoltage> Mez|OnAir: pong
<highvoltage> whos here_
<highvoltage> sigh at spanish keyboarg
<Mez|OnAir> highvoltage, see the link in /msg ;p
<highvoltage> Mez|OnAir: yep. just saw it on planet too =
<highvoltage> Mez|OnAirwhere are you on air too? Sevilla_
<highvoltage> spanish keyboard gets the better of highvoltage  :)
<ogra> highvoltage, so how's the weather ... i havent packed yet
<highvoltage> ogra: colder than I expected. but I can still wear short sleeve shirt without feeling uncomfortable
<highvoltage> I havent slept in... a lot of hours though
<highvoltage> last when I slept was 5am yesterday, and that was only from 1am the same morning! I think its going to catch up with me tonight
* juliux waves to highvoltage in spain;)
<highvoltage> ogra: seen riched around? I want to ask him some things in preperation
<highvoltage> -me waves back to juliux
* juliux is in the cold east germany:(
<highvoltage> man. I want to move to europe and always have fast access like this
<jsgotangco> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco
<juliux> highvoltage, hehe
<jsgotangco> wow you in spain?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: si
<juliux> highvoltage, but i have only 700kb down stream here, so it is not in whole europe so fast
<highvoltage> juliux: only!?
<juliux> highvoltage, yes only;)
<highvoltage> that would be blazing fast for us in .aq
<highvoltage> I mean, .za
<juliux> highvoltage, the slowest broadband connection you can get in germany is 1mbits
<jsgotangco> aq?
<jsgotangco> heh
<ogra> highvoltage, he might still be travelling ...
<jsgotangco> let's all move to europe then!
<highvoltage> juliux: in .za, they call anything thats 64kbit/s or faster broadband!
<kgoetz> same in -au
<juliux> highvoltage, ohhh, that is slow
<jsgotangco> i can always be mistaken as european anways
<jsgotangco> :D
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: I thought you were!
<jsgotangco> well at least here broadband starts at 256kbit/s
<juliux> i know some people who have a gigabit connection
* highvoltage has a gigabit connection, but only between 3 cs in bedroom
<juliux> highvoltage, hehe
<juliux> highvoltage, he uploaded the ubuntu 7.04 isos via bittorent
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: hahaha
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: yeah and you're asian i know
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<tyndyll> ogra: sshd is running, however there is no .xsession-errors file in the users directory
<ogra> did you change any IP data after installing the server ?
<tyndyll> ogra: no
<ogra> if so, run: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<ogra> and try to log in again
<ogra> if there is no .xsession-errors it indicates that the problem lies in the ssh layer
<ogra> can the users log in directly on the server without probs ?
<tyndyll> ogra: yes
<tyndyll> Home directory is created
<tyndyll> I've created their main group, it isn't the default one
<tyndyll> i.e. created a group "management" and made that their main group
<ogra> did you tweak any pam settings ?
<tyndyll> No
<ogra> hmm, weird ...
<tyndyll> Have entered the ltsp-update-sshkeys and that seems to have done the trick
<ogra> aha
<ogra> fine :)
<tyndyll> Is X over SSH the standard?
<ogra> yep
<tyndyll> In theory then I could run clients from other sites (bandwidth not withstanding)
<tyndyll> ?
<ogra> indeed
<tyndyll> cheers for the help
<tyndyll> 8meg here in Belfast in contribution to the conversation I missed earlier
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LDMLoadbalancingSupport ... that might go into gutsy ... you will be able to define a serverlist the user can select from
<tyndyll> Cool.
<ogra> but 8M might be a bit small
<tyndyll> Had tried using K12LTSP before. This is much nicer
<ogra> thanks :)
<tyndyll> Typically - the install has been the easy part. The hard part comes later in the week in the selling of it
<mattfletcher> anyone here got any experience with the Thin Client Manager?
<ogra> if yu wait for cbx33 you can even talk to its author :)
<ogra> mattfletcher, what do you need to know ?
<mattfletcher> Well I think my question is fairly simple. It sounds like a fantastic app (I say sounds, coz I'm still to see a screenshot), but I think a TC setup might be overkill for me. What I really want is LDAP auth + NFS file storage but I wondered if TCM would be of use to me with this? Or would it just work with a true TC setup?
<ogra> it only manages ltsp sessions
<mattfletcher> right
<ogra> whch means it searches for ldm (LTSP Display Manager) based ssh logins
<ogra> and bases all actions on this
<mattfletcher> see, i'm hoping to set up a network of about 15 machines at my local church. the problem is while they are all reasonable machines, none is powerful enough (i think) to run as a LTS
<ogra> so it wont help in your case i suspect
<mattfletcher> what sort of spec would a server need to run say 10 thin clients for now?
<ogra> well, for 15 coients you need something with ~2.4G ram ...
<ogra> *clients
<ogra> take 256M for the server to run and add up 128M per connected client
<mattfletcher> mainly for web surfing, gaim, email and oo i should think. plus the built in games perhaps
<mattfletcher> right i see
<ogra> so 1.5G should suffice vor 10 clients
<mattfletcher> what about processor?
<ogra> CPU power depends on apps used ... i.e. openoffice will require a lot more than just browsing a bit
<cliebow_> mostly it is about memory..
<tyndyll> Does the RAM requirement go down if you're not using Gnome/KDE?
<ogra> indeed
<mattfletcher> hmm, i did consider xfce. shocker i know, but it can be made to look xp-like more easily
<ogra> i think you can run with 60-90M with an xfce setup
<mattfletcher> (don't hate me)
<ogra> (per client)
<ogra> why should we :) xfce is a great desktop ... we even ship it on the server addon CD
<mattfletcher> i assume that TCM runs on the server - suggesting that the server runs X?
<ogra> no
<ogra> no X needed on the server at all
<tyndyll> mattfletcher: don't worry about it. thats one of the biggest whines I;m going to hear about on Friday... "but but but,.... its not windows"
<ogra> only the libs since usually the desktop apps are compiled against them
<mattfletcher> so you run TCM on any client? That's cool
<ogra> yep
<mattfletcher> sod it, i know i really want thin client, i'll just have to buy a bit more ram
<ogra> and get a raid controller so you can make use of all these spare disks you have left ;)
<mattfletcher> oh yeah, never thought of that
<mattfletcher> oh
<mattfletcher> actually, i can't. the youth club leader has made me promise to triple boot winxp + scientific linux + edubuntu coz he doesn't trust me not for it all to go tits up
<mattfletcher> how much ram do the clients need?
<ogra> from 64M on
<ogra> 128M is perfect, 64M will work as well ... 48M is *absolute* minimum
<mattfletcher> so i leave 128 in each machine, then i can be sure that fool will try and run the XP or SL :)
<mattfletcher> *no fool
<ogra> heh
<mattfletcher> what a plan
<ogra> SL should work with 128, no ?
<mattfletcher> surely not?
<mattfletcher> it's red hat basically
<ogra> well ... but rather older ...
<mattfletcher> but the youth club leader also happens to be a particle physicist that works at CERN, so he wants the system to run his baby
<mattfletcher> but i said no coz i will end up managing it
<ogra> sure, i didnt complain :)
<ogra> i just said it should be able to run with 128M unless it has a huge desktop (which i wouldnt expect with that name)
<mattfletcher> he wants to use the "install everything" option on the dvd - yes, dvd. now you can see why an ubuntu thin client system looks promising to me as a spare time sysadmin!
<mattfletcher> are there any screenshots of thin client manager in action on this sort of sized network (10-15)?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> the shots that are there only have some testusers in them
<mattfletcher> where is "there"? i've struggled to find any screenshots at all - just launchpad descriptions etc
<ogra> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=209
<ogra> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=208
<ogra> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=205
<ogra> i think thats it
<mattfletcher> ooh very nice!
<ogra> apart from that there are some shots in the edubuntu handbook (installed in your system if you use edubuntu)
<mattfletcher> very gnome-ish
<ogra> indeed, its written in pygtk
<mattfletcher> that'll be why then, i like the look that pygtk gives to progs
<mattfletcher> well i think i need to go and poach some machines and set up a sandbox
<ogra> for an outlook into the future: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/
<mattfletcher> thanks ogra (and others), i'm be back to pester you soon.
<ogra> good :)
<mattfletcher> aww, is that not the present :(
<mattfletcher> how future are we talking?
<ogra> LTSP manager ? nope
<ogra> probably gutsy
<ogra> you usually dont need to tweak anything in ltsp ... the autodetection will work fine for 99% of the cases
<ogra> ltsp manager is for the areas where it fails or you have very tricky HW to use
<ogra> (currently you can adjust stuff in a config file)
<mattfletcher> righto. well i promised i'd do it once feisty launched, so i'd best not wait for gutsy
<ogra> right
<mattfletcher> ooh, one of those screenshots revealed something just then. does the server need two nics?
<cliebow_> matt.you should be able to set ti up single nic if your dhcp doesnt conflict with something else..
* cliebow_ cliebow ducks..
<mattfletcher> well we will likely have 10 clients into a server into a smoothwall into an adsl router. where should the dhcp happen in your opinion?
<ogra> on the edubuntu server
<mattfletcher> right. might i even be able to merge the smoothwall functions into the ltsp server?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> even though i'D keep it separate ...
<ogra> simply because you shouldnt run user apps on a firewall
<mattfletcher> by "functions" i really only care about content filtering, caching etc is of lesser importance
<mattfletcher> i see
<mattfletcher> i'll leave it as is then
<mattfletcher> but move the dhcp onto the edubuntu
<ogra> yep
<ogra> or set the existing one up to do netbooting for thin clients ...
<ogra> up to you :)
<ogra> just dont run two dhcp servers in one network segment
<mattfletcher> the current firewall can barely handle its own jobs
<mattfletcher> is there a list anywhere of what is on the addons cd?
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18581/
<ogra> thats the seedlist used to build the addonCD
<mattfletcher> presumably i could just apt-get this software though?
<ogra> sure
<crazy_bus> does the classroom Classroom Server Add-on CD work with the on a Desktop cd install.  Or does it only work on a server install
<ogra> it works for both ...
<ogra> we'll rename it to be plainly "addon CD" in the next release, that name choice was bad
<crazy_bus> where can I find a list of the programs on the cd.
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18581/ thats the seedlist it gets built from
<ogra> (i should put that on a wikipage proper or so)
<crazy_bus> alot of the packages are already of the Desktop cd.  Why is this?
<ogra> to have tham available in the live session ...
<crazy_bus> what is a live session?
<ogra> what you run if you put in a desktop CD
<crazy_bus> I'm confused.  gconpris, tuxpaint and alot of the kdeedu programs already run when you put in the desktop cd?
<ogra> they are in the live session, yes, but the installer cant install everything from the live session .. the installed desktop you get is identical to the one from the server CD and doesnt have these apps
<bddebian> Heya
<crazy_bus> I still dont understand :(
<crazy_bus> do you mean the the ltsp serverdoesn't have these apps installed by default.
<ogra> the installed desktop (no matter which CD you used to install) doesnt have them
<mattfletcher> I'm still not sure why there is an addon CD. If it's all available via apt-get, why bother going to the trouble preselecting a particular range (which is never gonna have exactly what anyone wants on it).
<ogra> the live session running directly off the desktop CD has them ...
<ogra> mattfletcher, 80% of our current users sit in countries with dialup connctions
<ogra> and bad bandwith
<ogra> and many dont have the ability to get a DVD reader/writer either, so we decided for a two CD set
<mattfletcher> I see
<ogra> since not all the apps fit on a single CD ...
<ogra> and we plan to add a lot more for university use etc
<mattfletcher> Maybe that point needs elaborating then. I'm in the UK sat on the end of an 8 meg broadband connection, and I wasted an hour downloading it. I'm not sure what you could do to make it more obvious though. Could a new name help?
<mattfletcher> offline extras disc?
<mattfletcher> repo-on-a-disc?
<mattfletcher> (I'm no marketer)
<ogra> we'll discuss it on the conference next week ...
<ogra> server-addon wasnt the best name :)
<crazy_bus> I'm still confused :)  I installed edubuntu and it had all the programs from the live session installed including alot of kdeedu, tuxpaint, gcompri etc
<ogra> crazy_bus, oh, then you used an old release
<ogra> since feisty that changed
<crazy_bus> I've only tested the livecd of feisty.  So are those programs missing from an install now?
<ogra> yes, you need the addon CD
<ogra> we'll change that wiht gutsy ... feisty was the first release to have two CDs we'll have to see how it goes
<ogra> .. and make adjust ments
<crazy_bus> how do those programs fit on the livecd and not in an install?  Whats taken the space on the cd compared to older releases
<ogra> nothing
<ogra> the liveCd doesnt have the server bits
<ogra> and the server CD doesnt have the edu apps
<ogra> its all balanced out
<paolob-parroquia> hi ogra!
<mattfletcher> dumb question then - where's the "edu" in the edubuntu server cd then? what makes it different from the ubuntu server cd?
<crazy_bus> I think because its setup with automatic ltsp which is good for schools
<paolob-parroquia> I just dist-upgraded a ltsp server to feisty, and it says that the package ltsp-server is retained. If I try to "apt-get install" it, it says that there is a big crunch of package that aren't necessary any more, and that are being removed. Is it ok?
<ogra> there are still a bunch of edu apps ... and the installer integration of server stuff ... like ltsp, scooltool, moodle is in the works and a proper network auth mecahnism as well
<crazy_bus> So if I install the livecd of edubuntu 7.04.  Alot of the programs that were on the live cd like gcompris will be missing?
<ogra> you need to install them from the addon CD
<mattfletcher> what is improper about network auth right now?
<ogra> there is none ?
<mattfletcher> you mean ldap sort of auth, not ltsp then, yeah?
<ogra> at least no integrated solution that works out of the box
<ogra> i mean any kind of network authentication server ... for ltsp as well as for any other stuff
<mattfletcher> but this won't affect me with my 10 pcs, 1 server setup that i'm hoping to build, no?
<ogra> specifically for ltsp though, since things like fat client implementation as well as local app support needs any network auth in place
<ogra> no
<ogra> its something future features will be based on
<mattfletcher> ah i get it, you mean to let the ltsp outsource its own authentication
<ogra> well, we want to have an ldap server or something that gets set up by default but is totally transaprent to the admin and user
<ogra> in any case the server CD will grow several heads and legs in the near future
<ogra> so space thats free atm after we had to take care to everything split up over the different isos will be used for further development ...
<mattfletcher> Edubuntu sounds like a really interesting arm of the ubuntu project. I want to contribute back, but I'm not really sure how. I have few technical skills and to be honest little spare time. Is there anything meaningful I can do?
<ogra> and free space on the addon CD will be used for further edu apps
<ogra> i think we hav a "contribute to edubuntu" page on www.edubuntu-org somewhere ...
<ogra> apart from that you can attend the meetings we usually hold every wednesday or hang around here and pick up tasks ...
<ogra> one area where we always need help is documentation :)
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to use a desktop cd as an upgrade disk.  As I spent a long time setting up a dialup modem on someones computer and I don't want to lose the installed modem
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes is up to date? is it right for edgy -> feisty?
<ogra> nope, use the server CD for that
<ogra> paolob-parroquia, well, thats rather generic and can be used for all upgrades ...
<ogra> it could need a hint to mount /proc in the client chroot though
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I see that the chroot upgrade still uses the 386 kernel, while ubuntu uses only the generic one...
<ogra> yep
<ogra> -enerig isnt usable on many thin clients
<ogra> *-generic
<paolob-parroquia> ok
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, but if I find that it work... can I use it or is it "dangerous"?
<ogra> well your system will boot slower adn use more memory ... and you might run into probs in later upgrades
<mattfletcher> ogra, if i have a ltsp system working, could anyone bring along a laptop and boot into the system?
<ogra> mattfletcher, indeed
<mattfletcher> and it should just work?
<ogra> as long as it supports PXE
<ogra> or you have an etherboot floppie
<mattfletcher> and then you could reboot and be urself again?
<ogra> yes, it will just work
<ogra> right
<mattfletcher> is there an etherboot cd?
<ogra> no, you can make one on rom-o-matic
<mattfletcher> i see
<ogra> modern laptops ususally have PXE though
<ogra> i havnet had one without since two years ... and i usually buy the cheapest crap since i change quite often
<mattfletcher> how can i find if a sony vaio vgn-fs315e does pxe?
<ogra> look in the bios
<mattfletcher> there is no table online?
<ogra> there should be an entry in the bootorder menu
<ogra> select boot from netwrok there
<ogra> *network
<mattfletcher> what is desktop support for that like? and can it be set in the boot order to fallback to disk if no server is available?
<ogra> n idea ask sony :)
<ogra> *no
<ogra> i didnt write their bios :)
<mattfletcher> sorry i meant general desktop support, how confident can i be that things will have it?
<ogra> i dont understand
<mattfletcher> if i walked into pc world today and picked up a cheap and nasty pc, how likely would it be to have pxe support? or does it really depend on what you buy?
<ogra> you will get a normal desktop as on every other ubuntu/edubuntu with ltsp and it will behave the same as elsewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> mattfletcher, usually come with pxe (intels)
<mattfletcher> but not amds?
<Kamping_Kaiser> amds will /probably/.
<ogra> likeliness of new HW having PXE ... 90% i'd say
<ogra> at least for laptops
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd say the same for desktops, especialy if its hardware thats targeted to school/busines
<ogra> i havent bought any desktop since years so i can hardly judge there :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> niether, but pxe is (afaik) the only way to book pc's thats ever been bulit into the bios, i have 3-5 year old computers, all have pxe
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant imagine it going away just yet
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, at the end of the chroot dist-upgrade, it tells me that package console-setup is not configured, and it seems that it's because I have LANGUAGE=es_DO:es, i.e. it's not UTF-8. And I can't issue a  sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 export LANGUAGE=es_DO.UTF-8, it says "chroot: cannot run command `export': No such file or directory". Why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> export is a function of the shell iirc
<ogra> paolob-parroquia, did you mount /proc in the chroot ?
<paolob-parroquia> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount /proc ?
<paolob-parroquia> it doesn't work...
<paolob-parroquia> $ sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount /proc
<paolob-parroquia> warning: can't open /etc/mtab: No such file or directory
<ogra> look at the upgrade notes
<ogra> i added that when i said so
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its temporary, just bind it in from your host os
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I'm using https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes, but it doesn't speak of mounting /proc
* ogra wonders if the wiki didnt save the edit from 2h ago
* ogra checks
<ogra> well, for me it says a) that wiping and rebuilding the chroot is the recommended method ... and that you need to mount /proc
<ogra> in case you want to do an upgrade
<ogra> "#
<ogra> Make sure we have a /proc filesystem available (some packages need that)
<ogra>  sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc
<ogra> "
<ogra> "#
<ogra> Clean up after us, we dont need the /proc filesystem anymore
<ogra>  sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 umount /proc
<ogra> "
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I see it
<ogra> i'D still really recommend the rebuild ... its way faster and you will actually see the new features
<ogra> i.e. in an upgrade you will for example still use the esound crap ...
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, ok, I'm going to do it
<juliux> ogra, hi,  can you ask around on ues if somebody has some nice edubuntu pictures we can print for linuxtag?
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, with the rebuild do I have to set the keyboard layout again ?
<ogra> juliux, sure ...
<ogra> paolob-parroquia, nope thats done automatically now
<juliux> ogra, thanks we have an extra demopoint for edubuntu on linuxtag
<ogra> (another reason to rather rebuild ;) )
<ogra> juliux, i'll be there for the Q&A session ... if you want me earlier or later for the stand to promote edubuntu, just say so :)
<juliux> ogra, it is up to you, if you have time come if not not;)
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I rebuilt, but "ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/fd' to `/proc/self/fd': File exists", and exits with error.
<ogra> you dint clean up properly
<ogra> *didnt
<paolob-parroquia> I had rm-ed the tree  with "sudo rm -rf /opt/ltsp/i386"
<ogra> doesnt look like
<ogra> what does: dpkg -l ltsp-server
<ogra> give you ?
<ogra> (should be 5.0.7)
<ogra> erm
<ogra> did you unmount /proc properly before removing the thing ?
<ogra> whoops
<juliux> now he umountet /dev/eth0 ;)
<ogra> heh
<paolob-parroquia> (sorry, the battery of the inverter...)
<paolob-parroquia> what did you tell me ogra?
<ogra> did you unmount /proc properly before removing the thing ?
<ogra> mmm, nice :) http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/default.stm
<ogra> free advert space on bbc :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wish the bbc site wasnt so heavy :|
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, no
<ogra> paolob-parroquia, thats your prob then
<ogra> unmount it
<paolob-parroquia> in the removing procedure it doesn't specify it
<ogra> in the removing procedure i dont assume that you wipe a manually half updated chroot ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sadly, i'm more interested in the 'users want xp back' link *heh*
<ogra> heh, i'm reading that as well atm :)
<ogra> "In response Microsoft said that Dell was responding to a "small minority" of customers who had a very "specific" request."
* Kamping_Kaiser is still waiting for both to load :|
* Kamping_Kaiser thought minorities were inherantly small
<ogra> *giggle* indeed thats why they switch back *6* models
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. cool. *still waiting*
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I can't understand: I think I umounted the /proc before removing the ltsp tree, but now if it were mounted I cannot remove it. And ltsp-build-client keeps ending with error. How should I do?
<paolob-parroquia> I'm rebooting the server...
<paolob-parroquia> ?
<ogra> nah
<ogra> sudo umount /opt/ltsp/i386/proc
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> ogra, vcs is looking good
<cbx33> ;)
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, it's not mounted. I rebooted the server, but all is the same: after installing successfully the base system it gives some perl warnings and then "Adding `diversion of /etc/mtab to /etc/mtab.real by ltsp-client'"
<paolob-parroquia> `/opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/sources.list' -> `/opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/sources.list.old'
<paolob-parroquia> ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/fd' to `/proc/self/fd': File exists
<ogra> what version of the ltsp-server package do you have there ?
<ogra> and did you make really clear that /opt/ltsp was empty after your reboot and before you ran ltsp-build-client ?
<ogra> dpkg -l ltsp-server
<ogra> (shows the version)
<paolob-parroquia> ahhh, it's the old one, apt-get dist-upgrade didn't upgrade it because of many packages autoremovables
<paolob-parroquia> do I install it
<paolob-parroquia> ?
<paolob-parroquia> 0.124
<ogra> you are on feisty?
<paolob-parroquia> yes
<ogra> whee, that should be 5.0.7 then
<paolob-parroquia> I dist-upgraded to feisty
<ogra> manually ...
<paolob-parroquia> ok, let me install
<ogra> i mean without using update-manager ?
<paolob-parroquia> yes
<ogra> thats brave
<ogra> are you sure there isnt other stuff that isnt upgraded as well ?
<ogra> dist-upgrade might have left a lot of stuff out ... thats why its not recommended
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, but why doesn't the developers integrate in apt-get the stuff that update-manager works? A gui application isn't as friendly as a command line one...
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, we have still the bug that the --mirror option of ltsp-build-client doesn't resolv the names defined in the server's /etc/hosts
<LaserJock> ogra: are you here? I didn't make my flight so I won't be meeting you
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> any info on a new flight ?
<LaserJock> pretty much same flights just 24hrs later
<ogra> ah
<LaserJock> the stupid plane broke
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> horror
<LaserJock> it was the first flight though
<LaserJock> so I'm back at home actually
<LaserJock> apparently the system that controls the cabin pressure wouldn't work
<LaserJock> according to my new tickets I'll be in Seville at 12:55 on the 3rd
<LaserJock> so I guess I'll miss the first morning :(
<cliebow_> LaserJock, that certainly gives one a feeling of confidence..
<LaserJock> cliebow_: they first started saying they were getting the mechanics to troubleshoot
<LaserJock> there was a lady a few row behind calling her husband to make some last minute changes to her will :-)
<LaserJock> so overall I think it was better to get a different flight than to all of a sudden loose cabin pressure mid-flight ;-)
* meduxa is back.
<LaserJock> ogra: should email Claire to tell her I'll be late?
<ogra> LaserJock, probably makes sense
<cbx33> hey all
<LaserJock> cbx33: hi!
<sacater> highvoltage: is all going to plan for tommorow and irc
<Burgwork> how do I make dhcpd bind only to the eth1 interface?
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> Burgwork: just tell it which subnet to listen on
<ajmitch> it should pick up the interface from that
<Burgwork> so if the other interface is dhcp on a completely different subnet, it won't bind to it?
<Burgwork> and how do I tell which interfaces a running dhcpd server is bound to?
<Burgwork> yes, this means I have actually installed LTSP
<ajmitch> netstat will still tell you it's listening to all
<ajmitch> but I believe it will ignore packets on the 'wrong' interfaces
<ajmitch> at least it 'works for me' :)
<ajmitch> good to see the dell stuff sorted out, are people back on planet? I've seen no posts for a few hours
<Burgwork> planet is currently dead
<Burgwork> I am not happy
<Burgwork> nor is jono
<Amir2> Hi!
<Amir2> does anyone know if its possible to run edubuntu from a USB stick?
<Amir2> would this be OK      dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/sdb1  bs=1024   ?
<Amir2> how about difference in volume size? (usb stick is 1GB and CDROM is 700MB)
<Amir2> aha found what i need  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2006/09/19/all-in-one-usb-pclinuxos-minimezip/
<Amir2> thanks anywayz! :-)
#edubuntu 2007-05-02
<Sleepy_Coder> I think I might have too much free time:  http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/photoricon/too_much_free_time.jpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice
<Sleepy_Coder> It took a while, but I got it all in there. :p
<Sleepy_Coder> I thought one of the Peanuts Bunch would be a good "splash screen"
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats on an ltsp setup isnt it?
* Kamping_Kaiser has to get that 'dual boot using ltsp' thing happening
<Sleepy_Coder> Actually, it just installed it that way...:<  I made the partitions, installed Windows on one, then installed Ubuntu and it set up my menu.lst.
<Sleepy_Coder> I just modified it to look pretty. :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> thast a menu.lts?
<Sleepy_Coder> It's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought it was pxelinux.conf/*
<Sleepy_Coder> I remember one time I lost the option on the grub boot menu to boot Windows--which I hate doing, but must do every now and then--and I had to edit menu.lst to put it back in. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> I was just playing around and now I got Snoopy. :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Sleepy_Coder> I dunno.  I just wanted it to look funny. :p  I might post my menu.lst later so you guys can take a look. :)  *not trying to show off, but I find that a UI that you like makes you enjoy things more*
<Sleepy_Coder> I'll pastebin it in a second.
<Sleepy_Coder> !paste
<Sleepy_Coder> :<
<Sleepy_Coder> What happened to ze bot?
* Sleepy_Coder stabs ubotu
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sleepy_Coder> Oh, zeyr we go. :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Sleepy_Coder> Here we go:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18752/
<Sleepy_Coder> I only pasted the lines that were relevant.
<Sleepy_Coder> You can sort of see how the syntax works.  I think every "title" must have a "root" underneath or else grub will just ignore what's in the "title" and it won't show.
<Sleepy_Coder> Umm...don't copy and paste that into your menu.lst if anyone cares....it'd be kind of bad since you guys don't have my configuration on the MBR. :p
* Sleepy_Coder goes afk
<crazy_bus> can edubuntu ltsp server dual boot with windows server
<mattfletcher> i read that i can edit files within /etc/skel to redefine things like desktop backgrounds for any new users i create, is this correct?
<cliebow>  yes
<cliebow> crazy_bus, sure..i have found one laptop cranaky enough it wouldnt
<mattfletcher> clie, was that yes to me?
<mattfletcher> i've looked in /etc/skel/ on an ubuntu 7.04 server (the only machine i have handy) and it's empty. where can i predefine things like desktop backgrounds and themes for new users?
<cliebow>  no dot files?
<cliebow> if you want special settings for openoffice for instance..use an account to create the perfect .openoffice2.org file and drop it un /etc/skel
<cliebow> got a good nautilus setup for an account? drop it in /etc/skel
<cliebow> as .nautilus
<cliebow> the .gnome2_private stuff is confusing to me what controls what...but same principle applies
<SiCk--> anyone any ideas why when my thin-client starts up it wont boot into gdm, it just always throws up a little xterm in the corner?
<SiCk--> i can start opera from it
<SiCk--> and opera is selected in the .xsession
<cliebow> SiCk--, most of the wizaeds are enroute to spain..
<mattfletcher> it's specifically the theme and background i will want to set, where are they stored? there are only a couple of files like .bashrc in /etc/skel/, no big directories of stuff
<mattfletcher> ah, is that why the meeting is silent?
<cliebow> i dont know exactly where they are..
<mattfletcher> i'll try #ubuntu
<cliebow> but you can experiment with all thos e.g* files...take two users..get just what you want with one user..then drop the .files into second users folder..chown to the new user..see what happens..(and let me know what you find 8`)
<cliebow> hmm
<cliebow> but you can experiment with all thos e.g* files...take two users..get just what you want with one user..then drop the .files into second users folder..chown to the new user..see what happens..(and let me know what you find 8`)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could also use sabayon and that other tool for doing the account setups
<cliebow> Kamping_Kaiser, i need to try this
<Kamping_Kaiser> ogra told me about the second yesterday - its shipped in feisty apparently
<cliebow> i missed that...google to the rescue
<cliebow> ohhh..you mean pessulus?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um yeh i think so
<cliebow> yeah.ive used that to minimize choices in system-->quit
<cliebow> so an ltsp user cant kill the server
* Kamping_Kaiser suddenly becomes interested in pessulus
<juliux> hey pipedream
<juliux> hey pirast
<pirast> hey juliux
<pirast> juliux, okay now i understand why you say hello to me today: "Mitgliedsbeitrag 2007 ubuntu Deutschland e.V." :P
<juliux> pirast, hehe
<juliux> pirast, i say everytime hello if is see you if you join the channel;9
<pirast> nice :)
* juliux should write a hello bot;)
<SiCk--> is there any way to setup my clients so that when they boot up, they autologin... without installing gdm on the chroot?
<SiCk--> i'm looking for ways around this kiosk setup now ... :(
<SiCk--> what i basically need is multiple clients to boot in, auto login, and start a browser in fullscreen (no address bar etc. ) displaying a webpage from their harddrive
<SiCk--> so if anyone has any ideas on any part of it, i'm open. haha
<georgy_> Hi ! I have edubuntu 7.04 server with thin client installed. Everything works fine, but when I try to connect to machine with thin client manager in viewer mode, connection failed, even aI have the x11vnc client installed.
<georgy_> ! thin client manager
<encompass> juliux: you would have the fastest hello on the net...
<juliux> encompass, hehe
<georgy_> Hi ! I have edubuntu 7.04 server with thin client installed. Everything works fine, but when I try to connect to machine with thin client manager in viewer mode, connection failed, even aI have the x11vnc client installed.
<encompass> georgy_: didn't you just say that?
<encompass> georgy_: you may like to try ubuntu forums... they help me lots
<georgy_> Yes, but maybe somebody is connecting after the first time I ask. It will be the last time now
<georgy_> Okay, but i have asked, and their send me in this channel ;)
<encompass> georgy_: I see... have you tried the forums yet?  They are very helpful
<georgy_> no, I will try now, hanx
<Administrator> en
<Administrator> I can not see anything
<bddebian> Heya
<Kamping_Kaiser> Administrator, take your sunglasses off
<Administrator> what is sunglasses?
<Administrator> I am new comer
<Administrator> from China
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. nm
<Administrator> How to take my sunglasses off?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Administrator, its a joke, dont worry about it
<Administrator> where are you
<Administrator> It is the first time for me to talk a person on ICR
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, welcome on then :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> * i'm in australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> the channel is international though
<Administrator> I like Edubuntu ,I am in China.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Administrator> But I am just a biggner of Edubuntu ,I used WindowsXP before
<Kamping_Kaiser> which version are you trying out?
<Administrator> I really like to make good friends with the person who are good at Edubuntu .
<Administrator> 6.10
<Administrator> and you
<Administrator> it is a liitle late
<Administrator> just you are on line now?
<Administrator> I just can see you only
<Kamping_Kaiser> its late here yes
<Administrator> I am a student now
<Kamping_Kaiser> lots of the people here are on tehri way to a conference about ubuntu starting in a few days
<Kamping_Kaiser> they will start appearing agian in a few days. the few thats left are scattered arround the world
<Administrator> are you a student or a tech supporter of Conanical
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm a full time student, and part time sysadmin. i'm not employed by canonical.
<Administrator> May I have your Gtalk or other IM?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i do, why?
<Administrator> it is easy to keep in touch when i have some question to ask you
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you have questions you should ask here, then anyone around can help you
<Kamping_Kaiser> and if no one is around, yolu may have to wait a while for help
<Administrator> ok
<Administrator> Thanks a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<Administrator> but the topic should be related to Ubuntu  product , right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu/edubuntu yes
<Administrator> I want to help some people living in West of China ,especially poor student in small village, so I have to learn more things about Ubuntu
<Administrator> and come here
<Administrator> Is there any good place for me to get help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com if your english is good enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> check lists.ubuntu.com to see if theres an ubuntu-china list
<Administrator> ok
<mattfletcher> you could hear a pin drop in here. trust me to decide to do my first ltsp install the day everyone buggers off to spain
<Kamping_Kaiser> pretty much. i'm just buggering off to bed ;)
<cliebow_> pinnnnnnnnnng..pinnnng...ping
<encompass> cliebow_: ping
<encompass> ping ping
<encompass> mattfletcher: try ubuntu-laptop  even deader :P
<cliebow_> pong pong
<cliebow_>   Hey Homies!!
<cliebow_> ``bbiab
<mattfletcher> hello from my new edubuntu installation!
<HedgeMage> hi mattfletcher
<mattfletcher> i'm wondering now how to use ltsp - i tell my laptop to boot from "network" but it just shows me my normal grub
<HedgeMage> mattfletcher: sorry, I've not worked with ltsp
<mattfletcher> no worries, i'll wait till after the weekend
<HedgeMage> :)
<mattfletcher> but just to say - it looks stunning! i've just turned compiz on and woo! i just need to remember to turn it off once i have 10 thin clients connecting to it
<cliebow_> mattfletcher:is dhcp running?
<mattfletcher> hi cliebow, not on this machine - we also have a smoothwall which is providing that. does dhcp tell the tc's where to boot from?
<cliebow_> yes..
<cliebow_> BUT
<mattfletcher> can i make smoothwall's dhcp do it?
<cliebow_> there is a smopothwall mod which will let smoothwall pass the right info
<mattfletcher> smashing
<mattfletcher> u don't have a link do u?
<mattfletcher> or a keyword to look for?
<cliebow_> that mod also includes an arp table shown within dhcp
<mattfletcher> arp?
<cliebow_> lemme look..it was some work to do but i should have a copy down in Surry
<mattfletcher> cheers, thanks
<mattfletcher> if i remove the smoothwall, put dhcp back on and run the edubuntu server straight into the adsl router should that work? i only have 1 nic
<cliebow_> mattfletcher, just shut off dhcp on the sm,oothwall and let you linux box do it 8~)
<mattfletcher> i can't, it loses net access when i do that. i don't know how to configure the dhcp with the correct gateway etc
<cliebow_> what is address of the smoothwall
<mattfletcher> 192.168.0.10 (internal side)
<cliebow_> that is your gateway address on the inside..you smoothwall is set to get info from dhcp for external interface?
<cliebow_> ltsp direct to theinternet is not good
<mattfletcher> i think the smoothwall is statically configured with the ip of the router and the remote dns servers. it's been that long tho that i'm not sure
<cliebow_> here is the little piece to add a place for pxe info in smoothwall..
<cliebow_> 169.244.3.137/smoothie.tar
<cliebow_> so network is adslrouter--->smoothwall-->ltspbox
<cliebow_> i have to fly for home..ill look you up by and by
<mattfletcher> yeah
<mattfletcher> ok cheers
<cliebow_> luck
<mattfletcher> does anyone else know anything about this smoothwall mod? i have it installed and it is asking me for four pieces of info about network boot -
<mattfletcher> boot server, root path, boot filename, network boot enabled (checkbox)
<mattfletcher> i assume boot server is the edubuntu server ip, but other than that i have no idea
<mattfletcher> boot server, root path, boot filename, network boot enabled (checkbox). i assume boot server is the edubuntu server ip, but other than that i have no idea
<mattfletcher> sorry pasted into wrong window
<tiagoboldt> has anyone tried to install edubuntu in a virtual box virtual machine?
<cmonkey> yea, I've set it up in VMware
<cmonkey> both the server and a client
<tiagoboldt> damm, the installation simply stops :|
<cmonkey> using VMware?
<tiagoboldt> virtual box
<cmonkey> oh
<cmonkey> oops, missed that
<cmonkey> you could try VMware for OS X :p
<cmonkey> err, wait, virtual box isnt just os x, nm
<cmonkey> what os are you on
<tiagoboldt> linux
<tiagoboldt> ubuntu 386
<cmonkey> oh, have you tried Xen?
<tiagoboldt> nop
<tiagoboldt> maybe I should switch 2 vmware server..
<cmonkey> yea, ive found vmware server to be pretty convenient
#edubuntu 2007-05-03
<maki> hello
<maki> i like to install edubuntu in my school
<maki> on 1.7 ghz machines with 256 mb of ram
<maki> will the live cd work
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! I used updated-manager to upgrade edgy -> feisty my edubuntu server, but it left ltsp-server out of the upgrade. Is it a known bug?
<cliebow> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes
<cliebow> paolob-parroquia, :this help any?
<cliebow> boy it looks kinda  old..
<paolob-parroquia> cliebow, no, the problem is that I followed those instructions, but update-manager didn't work for me, it left the server in an non-totally-upgraded state
<bimberi> maki: yes the livecd should be ok on those
<maki> realy
<maki> i asked on #ubuntu and they sad to me tha ubuntu needs 512 mb of ram for live cd
<cliebow> paolob-parroquia, i dare not tread whrere i am unsure..
<cliebow> but ..dpkg -l|grep ltsp-server should be like 5.0.6
<paolob-parroquia> cliebow, yes, but I had to manually apt-get install ltsp-server, which unistalled another package
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: auth server, have you proposed a spec for that?
<ajmitch> no
<Burgundavia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/fedora-directory-server-inclusion
<ajmitch> which I think I'm subscribed to
<Burgundavia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/edubuntu-network-auth-server
<Burgundavia> either of those, really
<Burgundavia> hmm, no ogra
<ajmitch> I thought that I had added something to the status whiteboard
<ajmitch> I guess not
<ajmitch> add what you think is appropriate
<Burgundavia> let me chat with ogra first
<ajmitch> I guess he'll be busy with UES
<ajmitch> I think he wasn't going to put e-n-a-server on the schedule
<Burgundavia> I think the user config stuff superceded it
<Burgundavia> maybe then we shoudl propose fds?
<ajmitch> it could be useful
<Burgundavia> seems the Sevilla scheduel is starting to come together
<ajmitch> is it?
<Burgundavia> yep
* ajmitch doesn't know *anything* about the schedule
<Burgundavia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla
<Burgundavia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/edubuntu-user-management
<ajmitch> I see network-auth is on the agenda
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> did you propose it?
<ajmitch> not that I recall
<ajmitch> though there's no history on these things
<Burgundavia> ugh
<ajmitch> that's ok
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: you saw that mr tracker is going?
<Burgundavia> jamie?
<ajmitch> yep
<Burgundavia> tell us how tracker can save the world?
<ajmitch> metadata
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> everywhere
<Burgundavia> but how you actually program that, nobody knows
<kelsa|martalli> When I want to upgrade ubuntu or kubuntu, I used the "alternate install" disk, so that I did not have to download as much stuff...how could I manage that with the new disks for edubuntu?
<kelsa|martalli> Can I do a version upgrade with the desktop cd?  Should I use the edubuntu DVD? (some of the computers don't have dvds)
<cliebow> many are in sevilla and out of touch tonight
<kelsa|martalli> sevilla?
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: Edubuntu's equivalent of the alternate CD is the "Classroom Server CD".  You can upgrade using it or the DVD. You can't upgrade using the Desktop CD, only fresh install.
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: There is an Ubuntu Education Summit (UES) being held in Sevilla.
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi:  So, if I am upgrading separate installs (not ltsp comps), then the basic packages will come out of the cd, but the gnome/etc upgrades will get downloaded?
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi:  Wish I was there =)
<bimberi> :)
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi:  I'll fire up the old torrent client.  Thanks
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: the classroom server cd (and the dvd) includes gnome so that can be upgraded from the cd/dvd too
<kelsa|martalli> I have a few comps with edubuntu at my child's latchkey program.  Might as well upgrade them.  They have internet access (wirelessly), but it would be nice to have as many packages as possible locally
<bimberi> sure
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi:  thanks for your advice
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: yw :)
<bimberi> !info apt-proxy | kelsa|martalli
<ubotu> kelsa|martalli: apt-proxy: Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.35ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 77 kB, installed size 412 kB
<kelsa|martalli> Could I populate a usb drive?  How much space would it take up?
<kelsa|martalli> Oh, I think what would be better would be to rsync the mirrors or something along those lines
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: not sure really. What you could do is upgrade one PC and copy the files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the usb key
<kelsa|martalli> oic
<kelsa|martalli> I guess that could work
<kelsa|martalli> They essentially have all the same software already
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: how many pcs?
<kelsa|martalli> three ocs
<kelsa|martalli> pcs
<kelsa|martalli> There are two more win98 comps (something like 16 and 64 mb) also...i wonder if I could make them into thin clients off of one of the pentium 4's (like 1.9 ghx)
<bimberi> 64 would be OK.  16 I doubt.
<bimberi> how much RAM in the P4?
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi:  I think 256
<kelsa|martalli> Honestly, the latchkey kids mostly pay games...that may not work well for them
<kelsa|martalli> s/pay/play
<kelsa|martalli> So, I would copy /var/cache/apt/archives to the usb key...then copy those files to the same directory on the other compuetr?
<bimberi> 256 might work for a couple of clients.  I'm trying to track down the server ram requirements...
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: yes, then run the upgrade normally and apt will find those files and not need to download them
<kelsa|martalli> could I run a thin client from Windows?
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi:  That is sweet
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: it's how I keep this 14.4K modem connected PC I'm using now up-to-date :)
<ajmitch> bimberi: the wonders of telstra dsl? ;)
<kelsa|martalli> My goodness, at 14.4, you can probably see the text coursing down the screen!
<bimberi> ajmitch: lol
<kelsa|martalli> bimberi - thanks for your help
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: np :)
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: btw, no idea wrt windows.  I know it has a remote desktop thingy but that's all i know
<kelsa|martalli> one last thing, bimberi - if I want to install  a thin client, can I leave the windows instal (eg, a dual boot between thin client and win98?
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: sure, the thin client doesn't need the hard disk.  you either set your bios to boot from the network or you can use a bootable-floppy
<kelsa|martalli> use an online rom-o-matic?
<bimberi> kelsa|martalli: that's the one.  I quite like that method.  boot with the floppy in -> Edubuntu.  boot with it out -> HDD (in your case W98)
<cliebow> sure..but not even 4.2 will run x on 16 meg
<cliebow> kelsa|martalli, an etherboot enabled nic/bootrom will let you double boot
<cliebow> with ltsp that  is
<cliebow> generally figure 256 for server and 100 meg per client for the server depending on usage.
<bimberi> !ues is <reply> The Ubuntu Education Summit is being held May 3rd & 4th at Sevilla, Spain.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla
<ubotu> I'll remember that, bimberi
<ajmitch> !uds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajmitch> sucky ubotu
<cliebow> bad  ubotu
* bimberi will make one
<cliebow> 8~)
* ajmitch hopes laserjock got there
<cliebow> he was behind a day huh,
<ajmitch> yeah, plane troubles
<cliebow> sucky airplane 8~)
<cliebow> did hear from sbalneav..jammcq..and moquist
<cliebow> the ltsp contingent
<bimberi> !uds is <reply) The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 6th to 11th at Sevilla, Spain.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<ubotu> I'll remember that, bimberi
<bimberi> erk
<bimberi> !no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 6th to 11th at Sevilla, Spain.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<ubotu> I'll remember that bimberi
* ajmitch is still sitting in NZ
<ajmitch> long way to go to seville
<bimberi> !uds
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 6th to 11th at Sevilla, Spain.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla.  ajmitch will be signing autographs nightly at 6 in the bar
<bimberi> :P
<bimberi> !no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 6th to 11th at Sevilla, Spain.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<ubotu> I'll remember that bimberi
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> bimberi: how do you expect me to be signing autographs in a bar? :)
<bimberi> ajmitch: when do you leave?
<ajmitch> tomorrow night
<ajmitch> a bar is for drinking at
<bimberi> i had to think of somewhere :)
<Bhaskar1> Hello Everybody, Can anyone suggest me about which printer is fine for Edubuntu 7.04 Server (LTSP5.0)
<Bhaskar1> in HP, Canon , Samsung series
<Burgundavia> what sort of printer?
<Burgundavia> do you want multifunction?
<Bhaskar1> ya, i want Laser printer that support client as well as server of Edubuntu 7.04 Server, LTSP 5
<Burgundavia> in general, HP printers are half decent
<Bhaskar1> HP printer which model is best for LTSP edubuntu?
<Burgundavia> take a peak here http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro
<Bhaskar1> ok, which printer u use with edubuntu?
<Burgundavia> I have a 2505 colour laser
<Bhaskar1> HP?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> what do you need? just a straight printer or a scanner/printer/fax?
<Bhaskar1> straight printer Laser BW
<Burgundavia> in that case nearly anything should work, but I would check the OpenPrinting db mentioned
<Bhaskar1> ok
<ajmitch> hey Seveas
<Burgundavia> hey HedgeMage, Seveas
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: what else do we need to sort for uds?
<Burgundavia> we have client and server
<Burgundavia> any other Windows-y stuff?
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> stuff like robertj's simple samba integration
<Burgundavia> is there a spec for that
<Burgundavia> ?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/simplesamba
<Burgundavia> ahh, that
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> or things like that wiki doc on ldap+samba PDC
<Burgundavia> is it worth talking about that at uds?
<ajmitch> which should be covered by some existing specs
* ajmitch shrugs
<Burgundavia> lets propose for uds anyway
<Burgundavia> given it would require desktop changes and main inclusion
<HedgeMage> hi Burgundavia
<ajmitch> doesn't mean it needs to be scheduled
* HedgeMage is only somewhat awake
<ajmitch> network-auth won't be schedulde at this point
<ajmitch> not with the blueprint status
<Burgundavia> right
* ajmitch should probably start learning spanish soon
<Burgundavia> does it need any discussion?
<ajmitch> if there's to be installer integration, yes
<ajmitch> there seems to be demand for that
<ajmitch> and precedent has been set with migration-assistant
<mattfletcher> morning cliebow, thanks for the smoothwall mod, it worked a treat. i managed to get my laptop to netboot off the edubuntu server at 10:30pm last night!
<cliebow>   Cool!!!
<cliebow> mattfletcher, http://community.smoothwall.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3196
<bddebian> Heya
<juliux> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello juliux
<mcsd> anyone familiar with gcompris? it's software on the edubuntu under games
<mcsd> is there a way to change the native resolution of the program ... it appears to be 640 x 480
<highvoltage> mcsd: do you know how much display memory you have on that machine?
<mcsd> you mean the memory size of the video card?
<mcsd> 8 mb intel
<DaSkreech> The Addon CD is supported as well?
<cbx33> JaneW, WOW
<cbx33> hi
<encompass> cbx33: I am ready for the meeting when ever you are...
<encompass> cbx33: this is one very quite channel dude
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> it is today
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> gimme 5 mins
<encompass> np
<encompass> I think it's because of meetings in sevilla err something
<yim> hello i neeed help
<encompass> howdy yim... I am not too good... but I know that you can ask
<cbx33> encompass, what was my skype name?
<encompass> everyone needs help... just a matter of what kind :D
<yim> ok
<encompass> hehe
<encompass> umm
<yim> im in the process of downloading an ubuta iso
<yim> what do i do with it just burn it to a cd
<encompass> cbx33silentk
<encompass> yim yeah
<encompass> are you in windows?
<yim> yes\
<yim> im going to put it on a new hdd
<encompass> ok... what software do you use for burning your cd?
<yim> nero
<encompass> yim, great idea... makes things easier
<yim> ok cooll
<yim> thank you a lot
<yim> very lot
<encompass> ok.. nero has a burn image option
<encompass> use that
<yim> the fag over at gentoo wouldnt evan talk to me
<encompass> an ISO is an image file
<yim> i know
<yim> i was just wondering if there is any thing else i had to do
<yim> i boot from the cd right
<encompass> yim, gentoo has good support for a different kind of people
<yim> and it installs starit to the hdd
<yim> waht kinda people
<encompass> yeah... if it doesn't boot the cd be sure to set your bios to boot from cd first
<yim> ok
<encompass> yim linux savvy ones
<encompass> :D
<yim> and then there will be a menu
<encompass> gentoo is pretty advanced
<encompass> yeah... and you select start or install ubuntu
<yim> ok
<yim> swweeeeeeeett
<encompass> it takes a while to load and then you are loaded into ubuntu
<yim> thankyou
<encompass> from there you can check everything...
<yim> ok
<yim> should i come back if i need help
<yim> again
<encompass> umm
<encompass> I won't be around... but I would ask in ubuntu or best...
<encompass> ubuntuforums.org
<yim> waht is this ubuntu all about
<encompass> or just pm me...
<encompass> what chat do you use?
<yim> what kinda feauters dose it have
<yim> aim
<encompass> billions
<encompass> ok add me... skunkyjay
<cbx33> encompass, those keys are too loud
<encompass> that is my aim account name
<yim> ok my pc dose not have im on it now
<yim> can u get im on lunux
<encompass> yeah... gaim
<yim> oh
<yim> ok waht else can u do is there video editing programs on tehre
<encompass> it is built into ubuntu... even the live cd
<encompass> oh yes
<encompass> here... any other questions email me
<yim> really what is it
<encompass> encompass@gmail.com
<yim> ok
<encompass> kino
<yim> ill do it later
<encompass> cinerella
<yim> thanks for your help
<encompass> lot's
<yim> ill ttyl
<yim> thank you a lot
<yim> later
<DaSkreech> Can Somebody give me some help?
<encompass> but I have to get going...
<encompass> good luck.
<DaSkreech> Well assistance :)
<DaSkreech> I'm having a problem with a Website used at a school
<DaSkreech> I think the problem is the screen resolution
<mcsd> can someone tell me a command to change the permissions of a file...chmod?
<cliebow_> mcsd:"sure
<mcsd> ok the file is located at /usr/share/beryl but I used a "sudo" to paste it in there since root only has access
<mcsd> what command would I use to open it "chmod --help" doesn't seem helpful
<mcsd> to change it rather
<mcsd> basically how would I give all users read access by default
<mcsd> --no preserve-root?
<mcsd> !chmod\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcsd> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cliebow_> sudo chmod 644 /usr/share/whatever
<mcsd> what does 644 mean
<cliebow_> trying SCREEN_07=startx in lts.conf..gdm is enabled but netstat says udp6..looks wonky
<cliebow_> and only gray x on client
<mcsd> thank you cliebow_
<cliebow_> Got it???Great
<mcsd> yeah I didn't realize u could use numbers instead of -r and stuff
<cliebow_> either way is fine
<yim> hello i have a problem
<yim> i need help
<yim> any one tehre
<yim> any one at all
<yim> no one
<yim> there
<yim> helo im back
<yim> and still inneed of help
<Burgwork> what is your issue?
<yim> caldrea dr dos
<yim> i want it gone
<yim> i want caldera dr dos 7 removed from my computer it is stoping the instalation f the ubuntu
<yim> hello
<sbalneav> Evening all
<yim> i need help
<sbalneav> With what?
<Burgwork> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello
<yim> caldrea dr dos
<yim> what the hell is it
<yim> i keep getting it at boot
<yim> any one know what that is
<sbalneav> Yeah, it's a really old copy of DOS
<yim> i want it gone
<yim> cause i want linux
<yim> ubuntu linux
<sbalneav> Perhaps you could actually explain what it is your doing, and when you get the error, and how this relates to Edubuntu?
<yim> ok
<yim> when i boot from the cd it syas loading caldrea dr dos 7.3
<sbalneav> from WHAT cd?
<yim> from the ubuntu install cd
<sbalneav> How did you get this CD?
<sbalneav> Downloaded it and burned it yourself?
<yim> from the ubuntu site
<yim> yes i did
<sbalneav> Sounds to me like you've either got a corrupted download, or a bad burn.
<yim> how do i burn it
<yim> i ussed nero
<sbalneav> What kind of machine are you booting this on?
<yim> and other linux programs were doing the same thing
<yim> im booting on my hp
<yim> pc
<sbalneav> Model?  32 bit?  64 bit?
<yim> i think 32
<yim> 1gig ram
<yim> amd 32 bit
<sbalneav> What's the model number of this thing?
<yim> what my pc?
<sbalneav> Yeah.
<yim> im not sure but its a newer pc
<sbalneav> You're not sure?
<sbalneav> They usually print it on the front!
<sbalneav> HP Pavillion 4132 etc etc
<yim> no it just says hp
<yim> no model number
<sbalneav> What's the name of the ISO image you downloaded?
<yim> ubuntu-7.04
<sbalneav> What's the exact name?  Should be something like: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<yim> thats it
<yim> exactly
<sbalneav> What's the size?
<sbalneav> should be 731797504 bytes
<yim> 697 megabytes
<yim> i want dr dos off my pc
<yim> is it somthing on the pc
<yim> or is it the cd
<yim> did you leave
<sbalneav> What's the byte count?
<sbalneav> Same as what I gave you?
<sbalneav> Does the CD boot?  Did you do an install?
#edubuntu 2007-05-04
<sbalneav> no
<sbalneav> I don't know, I'm trying to find that out.
<yim> the cd boot caldera dr dos
<yim> and its the size you said
<sbalneav> So, it actually comes up to a C:> prompt?
<sbalneav> The you didn't burn that ISO image to the cd.
<yim> the cd dose not boot ubuntu
<sbalneav> Check your burning software
<yim> yea i did
<yim> i used nero
<sbalneav> you're not burning that ISO properly.
<yim> what shoul i do burn as a bootable cd
<yim> or just burn image and then burn data
<sbalneav> I don't know, I don't run windows, so I don't run any windows programs.  Check on the Ubuntu Wiki, they've got instructions on there.
<yim> ok
<yim> is ubutu worth it
<yim> is it good for video editing
<sbalneav> There's a video editor for Ubuntu
<sbalneav> It's called kino
<yim> what eles dose it do
<highvoltage> hey sbalneav
<highvoltage> sbalneav: long time no see!
<sbalneav> Hey highvoltage
<sbalneav> Hey, I'm gonna want the bird video tomorrow!
<sbalneav> yim: it comes with a web browser, an email client, a word processor, spreadsheet, photo manager, etc etc.
<yim> o k thanks
<sbalneav> Well, I'm getting tired.  Think I'm going to turn in.
<sbalneav> See you all tomorrow!!!!
<highvoltage> sbalneav: I'm uploading that video.... tomottor then :)
<highvoltage> *tomorrow
* skirk va in bagno.
* skirk esce dal bagno.
<ajmitch> hey highvoltage
<yimmmmy> hello
<yimmmmy> i have a booting error i need help with
<yimmmmy> it just boots windows
<yimmmmy> is there someonethere
<yimmmmy> can some one help me with instilation
* Sleepy_Coder must go now. :p
<BBHoss> anybody else having problems installing edubuntu 7.04?
<BBHoss> AMD64
<BBHoss> mine is freezing on brltty-x11
<prototipo> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar
<prototipo> tengo algunas preguntas
<bimberi> !es | edgardo
<bimberi> edgardo: try #edubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<edgardo> necesito saber como hacerlo para ver el computador de un cliente en el thin client manager
<edgardo> tengo todo instalado
<edgardo> funciona bien
<edgardo> puedo iniciar y terminar procesos
<edgardo> pero no puedo
<edgardo> ver la pantalla del cliente
<ubotu> edgardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotoo> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<prototipo> hi
<prototipo> no speak english good
<prototipo> need help whit thin client manager
<prototipo> please
<prototipo> thank
<Burgundavia> hey Amaranth
<Amaranth> hey
<highvoltage> ogra: do we have a gobby server running?
<highvoltage> ogra: got it from sbalneav
<sbalneav> I wonder if gobby.ubuntu.com is still running?
<sbalneav> I can't raise elmo
<Burgundavia> try #canonical-sysadmin
<mattfletcher> I'm confused about this chroot business. If I install a package while I'm sat at the server, does that mean it will automatically be available to any thin clients on my network, or must I do it from within the chroot? And if so, how?
<Burgundavia> the chroot is what is served out to teh clients
<mattfletcher> see, i wanted to look at people's desktops using thin client manager, but it said "instal x11vnc on the client" or something similar. So sat at the server, I installed it, but I still get the message to install it. Is there a special way of installing software into the chroot, or does it just use the packages as installed on the server?
<mattfletcher> (on another note, i would call x11vnc a dependency of tcm if its needed for a function of the default build packages)
<Burgundavia> mattfletcher: if you need to do that, use thin-client-manager in fiesty
<mattfletcher> Burgundavia: I am using TCM in feisty. But you cannot see the screens as it says "install x11vnc" within the tcm window.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<mattfletcher> i just want to know whether installing a package on the server makes it available to thin client
<Burgundavia> no, you need to install it in the chroot
<mattfletcher> how?
<Burgundavia> just a sec, finding the link
<Burgundavia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/LTSPManagement
<Burgundavia> see the bit about the chroot
<mattfletcher> that's talking about push-upgrades. i want to know how to install new packages. Must I use the Add/Remove Programs?
<mattfletcher> (from a thin client)
<Burgundavia> once you change to the chroot, you can use apt-get normally
<mattfletcher> oh hang on, i think i get it. I do "sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386" then i can install stuff?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> the chroot is basically an entire edubuntu system on its own
<mattfletcher> got it, smashing. that means i can ssh in from here (i'm away from the network right now) chroot, and then add the stuff we need. cool. is there any way of finding out what packages i've installed? i know about dpkg -l, but that lists the base install packages too
<Burgundavia> there is a dpkg log
<Burgundavia>  /var/log/dpkg.log
<mattfletcher> right cool
<mattfletcher> i must remember to document all these things i'm learning.
<Burgundavia> well, there is a plan to extend the software management tools, including the updater, to cover teh chroot
<mattfletcher> so apt-get'ing on the server would affect the clients too then?
<Burgundavia> likely only the graphical clients
<Burgundavia> anyway, need to sleep
<juliux> hi JaneW
<JaneW> ola juliux  :)
<highvoltage> JaneW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrUJNA-VFbE
<highvoltage> JaneW: scott free'd a bird last night :)
<JaneW> aw!
<JaneW> Poor birdie, how did it get stuck?
<JaneW> highvoltage: ps thanks for being on the ball with posting photos, I nabbed the one of RichEd, ogra and I to send to the kids as proof that we are still alive :)
<JaneW> send=sent
<highvoltage> JaneW: :)
<dabaR> whois yim
<dabaR> sorry, I did not intend to send that without the /
<dabaR> hmmm, that was probably obvious...
<kgoetz> *grin*
<cliebow_> ldm works fine in ppc feisty ltsp..but xdmcp makes no attempt at login to...err..login
<cliebow_> any comment?
<kgoetz> have you enabled xdmcp on the server?
<kgoetz> +client
<cliebow_> kgoetz, Yep
<cliebow_> +client? you mean in lts.conf..adding SCREEN_01=startx?
<kgoetz> havent tried xdmcp using ldm - didnt know it supported it.
<cliebow_> kgoetz, no the two are independent
<cliebow_> i see the problem..(s) ldap is screwedup
<cliebow_> ogra: hos it going there?
<cliebow_> reboot for nsswitchconf..brb
<cliebow_> ogra:where would i look for errors running ppc feisty ltsp with gdm..client login instantly returns to username screen
<cliebow_> Ohhhh...i know!
<cliebow_>  vagrantc:Whats up over there!
<vagrantc> cliebow_: dozens of local distros
<ogra> dozens ?
<ogra> hundrets ....
<ogra> one for every village with more than 40 inhabitants ;)
<cliebow_> it takes a distro to raise a child?
<cliebow_> debian as a common thread? or Really home-grown
<cberlo> Hi folks!  Has anyone used Sabayon to manage user profiles?
<kgoetz> a while ago
<cberlo> kgoetz: It doesn't seem to work in my test environment.  I haven't used it extensively (yet) but my initial tests don't seem to alter anything for my test user's desktop.  I'm also trying to implement Pessulus to lockdown things, but only the Pessulus changes are taking.
<cberlo> kgoetz: There's another twist:  I need to use winbind for my user accounts -- any idea if this is going to work with these tools, or do you know of anything else I should look into?
<kgoetz> dont know anything about winbind, or if pessulus+sabayon conflict, but with sabayon i do remmeber you have to add the user to the new settings once you create+save a profile, were you doing that?
<cberlo> Yep, did that.  Just creating a fresh user to play with.  Maybe because I created the user and changes some settings first it messed something up?
<kgoetz> couldnt be sure - i only did inital testing too
<cberlo> Okay.  I've got a "system" I've worked out, but it's cumbersome and involves deleting the user's home directory everytime they log out (time consuming and dangerous if they've saved files in the wrong spot...).
<cberlo> Okay, I'll have to keep working with this.  I need an easier way to manage desktop settings.
<kgoetz> know the feeling.
<flubber> can someone help me?
<kgoetz> not if tehy dont know what your problem is
<vagrantc> cliebow_: seems like more ubuntu based, but a few debian too
<flubber> I need help with finding a file that i moved to a place that does not exist
<bddebian> Heya
<flubber> i accidentlly moved to the file to /var/wwww instead of /var/www
<kgoetz> do you have a file called wwww in /var/ now?
<flubber> no
<flubber> i never did
<kgoetz> flubber: what command did you run to move the file?
<flubber> sudo mv file /var/wwww
<kgoetz> are you sure the file isnt called wwww now?
<kgoetz> ls -lh /var/wwww will tell you
<flubber> it says: <body bgcolor="#00FFFF">
<flubber> it says: -rw-r--r-- 1 administrator administrator 26K 2007-05-04 10:09 /var/wwww
<kgoetz> theres your file
<flubber> how do i get the file recycle.jpeg out of there
<kgoetz> mv /var/wwww ~/file
<kgoetz> the oposite of how you got it there
<flubber> sudo mv /var/wwww~recycle.jpeg
<kgoetz> space tild slash filename
<kgoetz>  ~/filename
<flubber> sudo mv /var/wwww ~/recycle.jpeg
<kgoetz> yes
<flubber> ?
<flubber> ok thankx
<flubber> i will try it hold on
<kgoetz> then run `file recycle.jpeg` to check its still in the correct format
<flubber> thank you
<kgoetz> no worries
<kgoetz> hope it heled
<kgoetz> *helped
<flubber> it did
<mcsd> does anyone know of a video capture program to record my desktop in avi format
<cberlo> mcsd:  can't recall the format, but recordmydesktop (and recordmydesktop-gtk) may work for you.
<cberlo> mcsd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605 looks useful, but there may be something more recent on this tool.
<cberlo> Hey folks...  new problem just cropped up:  I'm running Edubuntu server in a VMWare session (so that *may* be the issue) and it's locking up when I try to log out my administrative user.  Any other user seems to work.
<cberlo> (Feisty install)
<highvoltage> ogra: IN all honesty I don't think documentation should be so complicated. people should just write stuff :)
<ogra> highvoltage, good idea !
<ogra> start then ;)
<dabaR> highvoltage: official vs. anything. See the GFDL for an example of the protection of the official version.
<dabaR> s/anything/unofficial
<highvoltage> ogra: can you suggest a good place to start? it seems that everything is quite covered. I have trouble figuring out where to apply myself in terms of documentation.
<ogra> highvoltage, will should be able to tell you
<highvoltage> ogra: ok
<ogra> i'm usually only packaging up what i get
<ogra> or even only upload what jordan sends me
<mcsd> in kStars I right clicked on Mars and chose to goto the Mars Project Home page but it errors out with: "could not find service 'kfmclient'" which I googled is part of the KDE gui, I am running Gnome which is what was packaged with edubuntu.  I do not see how to change this is the kStars configuration...anyone know?
<mcsd> anyone?
<doc__> hi there
<mcsd> is anyone availble to help?
<mcsd> I have a question about Kstars and how it seems to have been designed for KDE and not Gnome
<HedgeMage> I'm kinda here
<HedgeMage> but I'm working, so I may be slow to respond
<cbx33> mcsd indeed
<cbx33> kstars is written for the kde framework
<cbx33> mcsd, what's the prblem?
<mcsd> in kStars I right clicked on Mars and chose to goto the Mars Project Home page but it errors out with: "could not find service 'kfmclient'" which I googled is part of the KDE gui, I am running Gnome which is what was packaged with edubuntu.  I do not see how to change this is the kStars configuration...anyone know?
<mcsd> basically to me it looks like it doesn't know how to reference the URLS stored in the program because the relied on the kfmclient to work with Konqueror
<mcsd> *they not the
<cbx33> you can't change it
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> though that does look like a bug
<cbx33> I don't have time to look at it now, I'm just about to go out
<cbx33> please register a bug on launchpad
<cbx33> and I know someone will get to it soon
<cbx33> it may take a few days as they are mostly at a conferecne right now
<mcsd> ok
<skipper> Hi everyone
<skipper> I just upgraded edubuntu to 7.04 and now some of my terminals will not connect.  Any ideas?
<cliebow_>  as in you have a login screen?
<skipper> As in..."No IP Address..."
<cliebow_> first dhcp..or later?
<skipper> It never gets to the dhcp on the terminals that do not connect, just the "No IP" message
<skipper> I have rebooted several times, but the same thing happens.  I did notice that if I let the boot disk run awhile a couple of more terminals finally conneced
<skipper> I was under the impression that 7.04 would connect quicker
<skipper> The actual message I get is "Searching for server...No IP..."
<skipper> I just rebooted the five and one connected, two others gave a "job control turned off" message, and the other two are still cycling
<cliebow_> skipper..once more..is this at beginning of boot sequence..or i see perhaps 2 that die trying to mount nfs
<skipper> The ones that do not connect show the "dhcp" message and then "no ip" and that is all.  the no ip msg keeps repeating
<skipper> The actual sequence is that the mac address is printed, then "searching for servers (DHCP)" then "No IP" ...
<skipper> Another one just connected after about 15 minutes.
<skipper> When I was running the old version, all 12 terminals would come up within five minutes.  So something got changed in 7.04
<skipper> Does anyone on the line have any ideas about version 7.04 not allowing terminals to connect?
<sacater> is highvoltage around?
<skipper> msg sacater It says highvoltage is connected but I am not getting many responses
<highvoltage> hi sacater
<cbx33> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey cbx33
<cbx33> how are you?
<highvoltage> cbx33: sbalneav saved a life yesterday
<cbx33> what...really?
<cbx33> as in....ion real life?
<highvoltage> yeah. I even got it on video
<highvoltage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrUJNA-VFbE
<cbx33> aww
<cbx33> cool
<cliebow>    sbaalneav Rocks!
<highvoltage> he does so. make his day and comment that on the video :)
<cbx33> ok
<Burgwork> I am off to the airport
<Burgwork> see you all tomorrow
<cliebow> i will...
<cbx33> highvoltage, Done
<highvoltage> cbx33: cool :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: I'm going to blog about it tomorrow
<highvoltage> Burgwork: still there?
<highvoltage> Burgwork: I'm finally meeting you in person!
<Burgwork> indeed
<Burgwork> fly in tomorrow, at 11pm
<cliebow> screw that..im not joining one more foolish mailing list
<highvoltage> cool
<cliebow> bot i thought all you guys knew each other..
<cbx33> ;)
<cliebow> you all are the IN crowd..8`)
<highvoltage> cliebow: we haven't all met in person yet :)
<cliebow> i know..i thought you.d gotten tog ether in Montreal
<cliebow> it made a abig difference to get a bunch of us ltsp guys together
#edubuntu 2007-05-05
<Juanillo44> hola
<bonbonthejon> i installed edubuntu with the desktop cd, how can I set up the server components
<HedgeMage> bonbonthejon: you will have to use apt (or one of its pretty gui front ends like synaptic) to install them :)
<HedgeMage> bonbonthejon: if you search ubuntuforums.org you will find pointers to the docs :)
<bonbonthejon> whats the package
<bonbonthejon> i guess just install edubuntu-server?
<HedgeMage> that's a metapackage that grabs a bunch of server-related stuff they think you might need
<HedgeMage> I'm kind of a control freak, I install individual packages as needed
<HedgeMage> but installing all of the server pack is fine if you aren't a control freak ;)
<bonbonthejon> HedgeMage: the metapackage should be the same as using the server cd
<HedgeMage> bonbonthejon: yep
<Angel-SL> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Meshezabeel> When I put the mouse over the date/time it says "Click to view your appointments and tasks", how do I add appointments and tasks? When I double click on a date it tries to run the setup for the evolution mail program. What I really want to do is have my computer remind me of events a few days before they happen, is this possible?
#edubuntu 2007-05-06
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: are you in Sevilla yet?
<xite> what does the addon edubuntu cd have which desktop cd doesnt have??
<crazy_bus> I'm confused.  Here; http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted it says that you need 150mb of ram per thin client.  But here; http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/server-hw.html it says you need 256 plus 60mbs for each client.  Which is right?
<cliebow> crazy_bus, depends onn what you run..i think 60 meg is a little lean..
<willvdl> highvoltage, can you do a fridge post?
<highvoltage> willvdl: ask corey
<willvdl> shweet
<willvdl> Burgundavia, could you help RichEd with a fridge post?
<Burgundavia> willvdl: sure
<willvdl> cool, thanks. He's just finishing the thing off
* ogra-classmate waves
<willvdl> woot
<highvoltage> hey ogra-classmate!
<highvoltage> here is ogra-classmate: http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/uds-gutsy/PICT0422web
<highvoltage> ogra-classmate: http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/uds-gutsy/PICT0422web
<willvdl> is that ogra's happy face? :)
<willvdl> ping ogra-classmate
<willvdl> ogra-classmate, where are you?
<edistar> maybe someone here can help me? If I want to use LDAP for logon for the clients, do I need to change something in the ltsp?
<cliebow> edistar:no
<edistar> exit
<damntech> Hello, I was planning a large LTSP deployment and had questions about limitations of LTSP.
<damntech> I am planning an LTSP deployment but I have requisites. Java, Multimedia(quicktime w/o drm), Flash. I was curious how much this will rely on the servers video card and what would be the best solution for many hundreds of users simultaneously using the LTSP server(s)?
<cliebow> damntech, the servers video card is irrelevant..many hundres of users on a siingle machine will be tough
<damntech> Yeah, we have sites with about 1000+ students
<damntech> putting high cpu/ram/storage/(one or two) 10gbps nics  in a few servers will be simpler and about as cost effective as placing dozens of servers on the site
<damntech> I was just wondering if Ubuntu supported an x86 device like the Sun x4600?
<damntech> Our current method of deployment cost >$2000 per end point. After server, network and apps. Our human resources are running tight but endpoints are deployed faster every year.
<damntech> I placed edubuntu on a Dell XPS laptop with 1GB ram and had no trouble with 8 clients simultaneously accessing the webbased educational applications we use.
<cliebow> damntech, i believe the sun may be proprietary..
<cliebow> we have 600 students in the high school..one ltsp server..an ladpserver..ann file server..and ohh.. ahundred ltsp clients..
<cliebow> most all of them worn out netvistas
<damntech> Ah. Yeah, We have ~2500 students at our HighSchool which we automatically register from our SIS to our w2k3 AD and I could easily adapt the perl scripts to do this with OPENLdap.
<damntech> We have no legacy
<damntech> All XP Pro, OSX
<damntech> but most of our services are webbased
<cliebow> ibooks make a apretty dandy client 8`)
<cliebow> too bad it couldnt be wireless
<damntech> Yeah, I am looking at super cheap PXE bootable clients like the ones by devonit
<cliebow> dont forget there is a 3ltsp channel here as well..
<damntech> Really!
<cliebow> pretty quiet cause the big guns are at ubuntu summit
<damntech> Ah, in oregon?
<cliebow> Spain
<damntech> Oh the oregon one is later?
<cliebow> July it seems
<cliebow> i think diskless workstaions is  picking up the ebox 2300..they are cute..
<damntech> ebox 2300? you have a link
<cliebow> nohrtek.com is one
<cliebow> ewayco.com the other
<damntech> Yeah, I had tripped over the latter site.
<damntech> It would be great to have cheap devices like that.
<cliebow> going out for groceries..later..
<damntech> Thank you for the ideas.
<cliebow> Cool1 good luck if i dont catch up tomorrow
#edubuntu 2008-04-28
<kingair_six> hello, I have a problem with the Edubuntu Add On CD. When trying to install the included programs with Synaptic, it starts downloading and while it installing it produces an error saying that there is a hash missmatch occuring with pretty much all the programs. Any idea as to what the solution is?
<ogra> kingair_six, thats on a standard ubuntu hardy install ?
<ogra> (the addon requires ubuntu hardy to be installed already)
<kingair_six> ogra, yes, that is the case, ubuntu hardy is installed and running
<ogra> which programs did you try to install ?
<ogra> and are you sure its the final addon CD (the released version)
<kingair_six> I tried to install pretty much everything included in the package and I assume it is since I got it from edubuntu.org
<ogra> hmm, it was pretty extensively tested
<ogra> so it should actually work ... all dependencies the packages need are either installed or on the CD if both is hardy ... the only explanation i have would be that the CD is not the latest
<kingair_six> I am just wondering whether I did something wrong since this is the first time i ever used linux
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer
<kingair_six> in this case I am currently downloading the iso again from a different server, even though i only just downloaded it last night originally
<ogra> see the second paragraph "Installing the Edubuntu Addon CD"
<kingair_six> yea, I did all those steps in order
<ogra> hmm, thats very strange
<JapyDooge> good luck on using linux then kingair_six :) its not always giving errors though :p
<JapyDooge> but indeed strange
<ogra> heh, yeah
<JapyDooge> why the addon and not a fresh Edubuntu install?
<ogra> there is no edubuntu install anymore
<ogra> with hardy the edubuntu desktop moved to an addon CD
<kingair_six> yes, I was wondering about that while going through the documentation cause somewhere there's still a screenshot from an edubuntu install
<ogra> and the ltsp bits from the former edubuntu install CD moved into ubuntu
<ogra> well, you can stll get older releases
<kingair_six> japydooge, i'm sure linux is going to give me more freedom and fun when developing websites, windows is just not satisfactory any more
<ogra> dapper, feisty and gutsy are all supported and have installable edubuntu CDs
<JapyDooge> ooh didnt know that ogra
<JapyDooge> so in fact you can install an older version and do a dist-upgrade?
<ogra> yup, that would work
<JapyDooge> kingair_six: i installed it with that in mind also 5 years ago :) and i never really looked back
<ogra> (even though not dist-upgrade, use update-manager ;) )
<JapyDooge> only for some gaming, but after CodeWeavers came with CrossOver:Games (a commercial version of wine - to make games believe they run on windows), i'm able to play all the games i like on linux (Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 for me atm) also.
<kingair_six> @japydooge: well, unfortunately I will probably need windows for my beloved flightsimulators, but that's gonna be it...
<JapyDooge> its not free, but having a second pc for gaming is way more expensive
<JapyDooge> hmm, microsoft flight simulator?
<kingair_six> yes,
<JapyDooge> X?
<kingair_six> soon i'm gonna be looking for Dx10 support
<kingair_six> indeed
<JapyDooge> ah
<kingair_six> @orga: i'm gonna try the new iso first
<ogra> ok
<JapyDooge> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=2633  <<  not yet :p
<ogra> well, you could have a look at flightgear
<JapyDooge> flightgear is nice yea
<ogra> its surely not as advanced as the MS one but should be an alternative if you are to lazy to reboot :)
<JapyDooge> way lesser quality in graphics, but fun to use, and where it's open source u can help the community on making it more complete
<JapyDooge> adding planes for instance if you are not a coder, or making nice textures, writing manuals, translating, etc
<JapyDooge> i like that the most about linux
<JapyDooge> i participate in working on some applications i really like and everyone can bring in its own ideas
<kingair_six> i've done that with a flight sim before
<kingair_six> unfortunately never finished our project, due to lack of time
<JapyDooge> well this is already a flight sim so the first step is there hehe
<kingair_six> the reason why I'm going to stick with FSX though is that i'm looking for the "as real as it gets" factor
<JapyDooge> http://www.flightgear.org/ for some info :)
<JapyDooge> ah
<kingair_six> hm, i'm just a 17 year old kid... not a coder
<JapyDooge> yea then you're probably stuck at windows for the moment on that part
<JapyDooge> i'm a coder neither, except for some html/php and some basic C/C++. but i did some work on maintaining webpages, writing manuals, translating parts, making screenshots, reporting bugs, making textures, etc :)
<kingair_six> well, php, html etc. i don't consider real coding or would you say?
 * ogra thought 17yo kids are the better coders
<kingair_six> they are?
<JapyDooge> although i think these graphics are nice for example: http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/Link/picture-0003.html
<JapyDooge> nope, php and html isn't the hardcore coding :p
<kingair_six> hm, i've done thisn that in terms of developement, websites with php, mysql etc --> powerofflight.de.vu , usaltgen.de ... textures for flight sims and so on, but other than that I've never attempted to learn java or so
<kingair_six> looks alright
<JapyDooge> u should check out this gallery: http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/  maybe its a nice 'second flight sim' :p
<kingair_six> yeah, i usually say "scripting"...
<kingair_six> hm, i wonder whether my gliding simulator would run on linux... condor competition soaring simulator...
<kingair_six> should google it..
<JapyDooge> i really like this one: http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/Link/A-10-KNID-09.html
<kingair_six> a10.. yeah, nice plane
<JapyDooge> shiny: http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/Link/Blackbird-chute_1.html !! :P
<kingair_six> how advanced is the 3d support in linux?
<kingair_six> that one definetely is nice...
<ogra> depends on your hardware
<kingair_six> no question
<kingair_six> hm, so basically whatever I got, linux will do it?
<ogra> no
<ogra> it really depends on the graphics card you have
<ogra> generally best 3D support is on intel cards
<ogra> which is typically not what gamers use
<JapyDooge> i have nice support for my ATi card trough
<JapyDooge> and the nVidia card in my other pc is working nice also
<ogra> but intel releases all HW specs so you can write proper drivers
<JapyDooge> but i'm using restricted (non-free) drivers for those
<ogra> ati starts to follow up on that slowly
<JapyDooge> well, they are free in terms of paying for them, but not open source
<ogra> since they are owned by amd at leats
<ogra> *least
<JapyDooge> the cpu bakers know whats good for support :p
<kingair_six> i'll see what happens when i'm back on my own pc in two months.... linux is the first thing going back on there^^
<ogra> nvidia has surely the most performant 3d HW but it can be a hell wrt drivers
<JapyDooge> true
<JapyDooge> older hardware mostly works better through
<JapyDooge> the driver support i mean
<ogra> well
<ogra> nvidia is different there
<JapyDooge> lol partly true yea
<JapyDooge> GeForce series are okay
<ogra> they drop support as they like in newer drivers
<ogra> yeah
<JapyDooge> then theres a kinda a black hole
<JapyDooge> and the 7xxx and 8xxx cards are better supported nowadays
<kingair_six> talking about drivers, the reason why i put on ubuntu here last night was cause windows was screwed and would not support my atheros 5006x, guess what, linux does and gets this machine online after 6 monts of battle with windows... should'a thought of that earlier
<JapyDooge> but on this machine i'm able to run a lot of (windows) games including World of Warcraft, Half-life, Counter Strike, Unreal Tournament G.O.T.Y. and 2003 and way more
<JapyDooge> lol nice kingair_six
<JapyDooge> sometimes i think driver support on linux is better than windows's one.
<JapyDooge> when i install windows
<JapyDooge> i also have to install lots of drivers that came with my pc
<JapyDooge> some of them not even working good
<kingair_six> as i said, linux didn't even ask, it just WORKED!, just as it says on the website... compliments here!
<kingair_six> i cant tell you, i was ready to kill this pc...
<kingair_six> i was picking viruses to make it look fun for my parents too, this was just a desperate action;)
<JapyDooge> when i installed 8.04 on this laptop (i did a clean install becouse i upgraded a few times on older distro's and my harddisk was a mess), it booted without any problem and i directly had wireless and sound. a nice box popped up telling me that for better 3D support, i should enable a driver from ATi itself (thats closed sourcecode so not enabled by default) and 3 clicks later i was all done
<JapyDooge> http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/Link/multiplayer-map.html   ooooh google maps powered! nice
<JapyDooge> http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/Link/Seneca-SingleEngineApproachEDHL.html  and the night scenes are great
<JapyDooge> some buttons need repainting or retexturing trough
<kingair_six> yeah, looks real nice
<JapyDooge> i never liked flight sims much
<JapyDooge> but this one is installed by now :p
<kingair_six> to explain my crazyness about flight sims, I really need a substitution for real flying in the winter ;) otherwise the addiction kicks in too much^^
<JapyDooge> well im gone for some sleep, its 2:25AM here, and i have to be at my work at 8:00AM :p
<JapyDooge> lol :p
<kingair_six> wher're u?
<kingair_six> europe?
<JapyDooge> Netherlands
<JapyDooge> u're in Germany i think :p
<kingair_six> oha... i'm from germany..
<ogra> JapyDooge, oh, same TZ here
<JapyDooge> where u from ogra? :p
<ogra> hallo kingair_six
<kingair_six> yea, i am, how could u tell
<ogra> germany as well
<kingair_six> oha,
<JapyDooge> kingair_six: u liked me to some webpages u created before, remember?
<kingair_six> european connection here... well, i'm in the states currently
<JapyDooge> those where pretty much german :p
<kingair_six> oh, right
<kingair_six> kinda, yeah
<JapyDooge> haben sie ferien? (i know i did'nt write that right, but well it's been 10 years since my last german lessons)
<kingair_six> that's alright;) i couldn't speak any dutch
<JapyDooge> lol :p
<ogra> JapyDooge, thats perfectly right
<JapyDooge> ah well u're able to say 'hallo'  :p
<JapyDooge> it was right? o.O
<kingair_six> yeah
<JapyDooge> well maybe i forgot a capital on 'sie' > 'Sie' ?
<kingair_six> hm, ogra, where about in germany?
<JapyDooge> never got that part of your language
<kingair_six> ... i never do that
<JapyDooge> oh lol
<ogra> kassel
<kingair_six> i doesn't make sense to me either
<kingair_six> alright... cologne
<JapyDooge> one of you ever been on holiday in the netherlands?
<kingair_six> sure
<JapyDooge> where? :p
<kingair_six> i don't remember, i was 6 then :)
<JapyDooge> lol
<ogra> kingair_six, i lived in blankenheim for the last 4 years
<ogra> and in cologne before
<kingair_six> hm, gotta love the rheinland... karneval is just awesome
<JapyDooge> ah well i could have guessed that. i wonder if there are people over there that never been on holiday at our coast :p
 * ogra was working for "ish" for some years
<kingair_six> cable provider, right?
<ogra> yup
<kingair_six> hm, we were doing boating, my parents, anyway
<JapyDooge> ah
<kingair_six> over here in the USA it's funny, people all ask about holland cause they figure smoking is legal:D
<JapyDooge> well i used to live with my parents in Zeeland, near the cost at the islands (south-west)
<JapyDooge> lol :D
<kingair_six> and they're like: isnt holland in germany? .... well duah?!?
<JapyDooge> ah well they're working on a plan to make smoking weed and so legal over here, so not that strange haha
<ogra> well, in canada and australia as well
<JapyDooge> where a small country can be big in :p
<ogra> not many people know that ...
<JapyDooge> true ogra
<kingair_six> hm, certainly i didn't, but i'm not interested either
<JapyDooge> but well i'm now living closer to Rotterdam with my girlfriend and child since urrm, 4 months or so :)
<JapyDooge> had a nice change to get a nice job over there
<JapyDooge> and now i have it :p
<kingair_six> wtg!
<JapyDooge> one of you ever heard of 'Xella'/'Ytong'/'Hebel' or 'Silka'? those are big company's in Germany
<ogra> sure
<kingair_six> i've got 2 months left here and then I go back home...
<kingair_six> nope
<kingair_six> ytong, yea
<ogra> foamed concrete
<JapyDooge> i'm head network management for the netherlands there now :)
<JapyDooge> true
<kingair_six> yup, good to make stuff out of with a saw^^
<JapyDooge> xella is the main company, silka, ytong and hebel are 'daughters'
<JapyDooge> lol true
<kingair_six> hm.. boyscouts experience^^
<JapyDooge> haha
 * ogra had that too ....
<ogra> and i'm a child of the 70s
<JapyDooge> heh, theres not even one update since i installed Hardy 8.04, how strange! its already 4 days old \o/
 * JapyDooge is now 22
<ogra> ytong art .... timeless
<ogra> 38
<kingair_six> definetely
<JapyDooge> i came in there as a half newbie, they toke me instead of someone straight from school because of my linux experience
<JapyDooge> after two months the 'head network management' came free and they let me took it o,o
<kingair_six> hm, that sounds promising
<JapyDooge> yea
<JapyDooge> i had loads of luck
<ogra> same here
<kingair_six> talking linux again, is there a restriction on the visual effects setting that goes by hardware or so? i'd like to activate some and it won't let me
 * ogra didnt learn anythig he could put up a piece of paper for
<kingair_six> i still got two years of school, just looking
<JapyDooge> my parents kicked me out of the house ^^ so i started living with my girlfriend the other day, and i gone look for a new job in that region. it was the first thing i found, and i was the first one that reacted on the advertisement
<JapyDooge> there were over 600 reactions in total, how much luck can you get :p
<kingair_six> that sounds awesome.... i'm shooting for a 380/7000 chance for my favorite job with lufthansa^^
<ogra> dropped off school in 12th grade witout finishing ... started a job at an internet provider around the corner ...
<JapyDooge> kingair_six: maybe you are using default drivers that wont allow those, try System > Management (i think, localized version) > Hardware Drivers to enable them, enable and reboot and it should work
<kingair_six> hm, i guess i don't need to add that i'm currently on my exchange year in the usa... 11th grade
<ogra> led departments inbetween (at ish and the company before) ...
<kingair_six> alright, thx
<JapyDooge> that kinda sounds like my story ogra
<ogra> well, and four years ago i met that shuttleworth guy ... :)
<ogra> i never really had any need for any piece of paper in my life
<JapyDooge> i did application development, but that stopped at school becouse there where to less students. i didnt continue on the regular part so i dropped out without any piece of paper except for some worthless certificates. worked at an ISP callcenter for 8 months, then worked a year for myself as freelance programmer on Visual Basic .NET 2003. after that i worked in a computer store service van (dont ask :P) and became a network manager at xe
<JapyDooge> lla lol
<kingair_six> hm.... lufthansa is gonna do a screening, i just need my brain and hope it's good enough, if not i'll need to pay 100k for the license
<JapyDooge> woah
<JapyDooge> nice amount
<kingair_six> hm... talking about a student loan
<JapyDooge> i dreamed about being a pilot when i was a kid
<JapyDooge> until i found linux
<JapyDooge> lol
 * ogra crosses fingers for kingair_six
<kingair_six> thanks;)
<kingair_six> hm, i dreamed about it until 2.5 years ago, now i got my gliders license and am completely into it
<JapyDooge> ooh so installing linux, you already prepare for not being able to pay windows licences anymore huh?
<JapyDooge> but good luck yea :o
<kingair_six> pay? ;)
<JapyDooge> hehe ^^
<kingair_six> thx guys
<JapyDooge> 'lent'
<kingair_six> borrow
<kingair_six> basically
<JapyDooge> hmm yea was looking for that word :p
<kingair_six> .... share is probably the best word
<ogra> tsk
<JapyDooge> im still borrowing my dad's chainsaw
<JapyDooge> for urrm
<JapyDooge> a year now
<JapyDooge> i guess he doesnt use it that much
 * ogra didnt touch any windows since 2000
<JapyDooge> i did for gaming until last two months
<ogra> and even that only because i had to
<JapyDooge> when CrossOver Games was released to the public
<kingair_six> hm, so i guess my destiny is predecided now with having started on linux!? ;)
<ogra> heh, might be :)
<JapyDooge> oh and at work offcourse, but my desktop is running 8.04 there and is in the active directory using Likewise
<JapyDooge> heh
<JapyDooge> on next release
<JapyDooge> we need a install screen saying:
<JapyDooge> 'knock knock'
<JapyDooge> 'wake up <username>'
<JapyDooge> 'your destiny starts now'
<JapyDooge> \o/
<ogra> haha
<kingair_six> i've got this problem figured out for myself, in 3 days i'm gonna get my 4gb flash drive and this is gonna take portable linux so i don't have to put up with windows at school any more
<kingair_six> :D
<kingair_six> way to go... that's what we need
<JapyDooge> now hope usb boot is enabled
<JapyDooge> and the proxy server does'nt use pass trough authentication
<kingair_six> oh, it's gonna be running "in"windows, so that shoudl deal with tha
<kingair_six> t
<kingair_six> can't reboot pcs at school without detention^^
<JapyDooge> at work i had HP Thin Clients with internal usb ports (like if you want to put in a thumbdrive by default)
<JapyDooge> a virtual machine? :)
<ogra> the classmate PC from intel has that too
<JapyDooge> those usb ports are set to bootable by default
<ogra> yup
<kingair_six> hm, i found that thing called "Damned Small Linux"
<kingair_six>  that oughta do it
<JapyDooge> DSL <3
<ogra> yeah, thats a mode where ubunu lacks
<ogra> *ubuntu
<ogra> bt that will change :)
<JapyDooge> so i made a usb stick (16mb lol, we had a few dozens old ones with the company name of them lying around) with initrd, syslinux on it, and put ThinStation linux in it
<ogra> *but
<JapyDooge> now they boot up with a nice fullscreen tux <3 and then connect to our Citrix-servers automatically without configuration
<ogra> why didnt you use ltsp ? :)
<JapyDooge> we need the citrix client for those darn windows addicted users ;(
<ogra> yeah indeed :(
<JapyDooge> so a new HP Thin Client comes in, one screw > usbstick in > one screw > ready for use!
<JapyDooge> in less than a minute
<JapyDooge> thats what i call a timesaver
<JapyDooge> regular configuration of those took about a hour, and they where booting really slow and users had to login 3 times
<JapyDooge> now all other locations are using 'my' solution too, except for germany, becouse they sold the whole IT-department to IBM there
<ogra> yay for outsourcing :)
<JapyDooge> they where trying to make it cheaper, but in fact it had become way more expensive and less flexible
<JapyDooge> adding a user on a lotus notes domain takes them 3 weeks lol
<kingair_six> hm, that's gonna be a challenge.. how to get an iso on the flash drive?
<ogra> heh
<JapyDooge> before they sold it, we were able to make them ourself within 5 mins
<JapyDooge> kingair_six so to make it bootable like a cd u mean?
<ogra> kingair_six, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JapyDooge> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive for DSL
<kingair_six> hm, i thought burning it to a cd and then doing.... hm, something to it?
<JapyDooge> and now im really going to bed, my girlfriend 's asking where i am lol
<ogra> heh, same here
<kingair_six> alright, here we go, i need to practice researching^^ u guys are much faster at it
<JapyDooge> lol
<kingair_six> kk, appreciate the help, thanks again!
<JapyDooge> we know the power of the big G
<JapyDooge> :p
<JapyDooge> some ppl put 'oogle' after it
<ogra> kingair_six, i work with such stuff all day :) that link was in my bookmarks
 * JapyDooge << Google-addict
<JapyDooge> i even have a Google-widget on the 'desktop' of my phone! :p
<kingair_six> well, i appreciate google, but it seems i need to practice
<kingair_six> lol
<JapyDooge> hehe
<JapyDooge> well when im using a english google i never find where i look for, or not that fast. on a dutch one i find it in seconds, even when i search using englidh keywords for an english page... should be a grammar thing
<JapyDooge> so maybe http://www.google.de/search?q=dsl%20usb%20boot will do it for you :p
<JapyDooge> heh
<JapyDooge> that url worked \o/
<Japy|zZz> ill be online for a few more mins
<Japy|zZz> but no guarantee that i'll be able to reply or see what you type as my eye caps get kinda heavy :p
 * ogra smokes a last cigarette
<Japy|zZz> i just did that :p
<Japy|zZz> what brand?
<ogra> rolled
<Japy|zZz> oh
<ogra> ascot tobacco
<Japy|zZz> Lucky Strike here \o/
<Japy|zZz> sometimes rolled, sometimes not
<ogra> has a lot dutch text on it :)
<Japy|zZz> haha
 * Japy|zZz << walks up the stairs carrying a laptop, two bags, cola, keys, bunch of games, phone, phone charger, clothes and my battery loader and usb mouse :p so brb
<ogra> get a backpack dude
<Japy|zZz> rofl, its just two stairs :p
<ogra> :)
<Japy|zZz> oh i buyed a book
<Japy|zZz> titled "help, i made my wife pregnant"
<Japy|zZz> lol
<Japy|zZz> well brb :p
<Japy|zZz> almost forgot that book >.<
<ogra> heh
<Japy|zZz> back
<friarjack> hello all
<friarjack> is there any way to burn a live cd (or dvd) version of edubuntu?
<testdog> hello
<testdog> sounds like a rhetorical question, but if I'd like to install the Edubuntu LTSP Classroom server (v8.04), is that installed from the Desktop Alternate CD or the Server Alternate CD?
<testdog> doesn't say on this page:https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer
<testdog> it just says ""you need the Ubuntu alternate CD for setting up LTSP"
<testdog> hello
<testdog> Like to install a Edubuntu Classroom Server https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer   but it's not really clear if you install LTSP from the Desktop Edition or if you need to install the server edition.
<testdog>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<testdog> Both these pages just say "Get the ISO"
<testdog>  I know it's called "Classroom Server" so I would assume you need the server edition of Ubuntu to install the Edubuntu Thin client classroom server, but not really sure because it is not specifically stated
 * HedgeMage peeks in
<HedgeMage> testdog:  it says to use the alternate install CD, not the server CD
<testdog> thanks
<testdog> So not the alternate Sever CD?
<testdog> thanks for the help
<HedgeMage> that is what it says -- I haven't tried it, so I can't say from personal experience
<testdog> so there isn't an alternate Server CD?
<testdog> that's what it looks like..
<testdog> thanks for clearing that up
<HedgeMage> np
<edutor> Hi, everyone!
<Nubae> ahh jeez... first day of hardy and my system is freezing every couple minutes without reason
<Nubae> seems to be firefox is the culprit
<Nubae> uses massive amounts of cpu time for each user
<Nubae> can't be right, thought firefox 3 was supposed to make things more stable, not less
<Nubae> I uninstalled gnome-watchdog and suddenly my system has gone from using 25% cpu time to 2%
<Nubae> not compatible with hardy for sure
<Nubae> ok, under 0.5% now, gnome-watchdog is definitly not compatile with hardy
<johnny> sure it has to do wit hardy..
<johnny> more likely with gnome 2.22 itself
<johnny> check your mounts
<johnny> i bet you have like a bazillion /home/user/.gvfs mounts
<johnny> one for each user
<johnny> i've just been using a script to pkill -u ${user}
<johnny> but that doesn't unmount the gvfs fuse mounts
<johnny> so now the script has to do umount /home/${user}/.gvfs
<johnny> this is not really a problem for single user systems, but for ltsp, it is not so good
<Nubae> yeah have lots of .gvfs mounts, but before they'd be in tmpfs
<johnny> huh?
<johnny> you mean gnome-vfs ?
<Nubae> before
<Nubae> yeah
<johnny> that's not the same thing
<johnny> gvfs is new
<johnny> they were not mounts before
<Nubae> yeah I thought it was a move from gnome-vfs to gvfs
<johnny> just temp directories
<johnny> now they are mounts due to fuse integration
<Nubae> ah, well, haven't noticed any problems with that yet
<johnny> well.. all my terms are anonymous, so it was easy to notice
<Nubae> just gnomewatchdog going crazy
<johnny> since i kill all the directories are night
<Nubae> guess that makes sense
<Nubae> you could also set up a cron to restart the server each morning
<Nubae> ;-)
<johnny> the server is a desktop
<johnny> and talks to our POS inventory server
<johnny> one day i'll get another machine
<johnny> we're just a poor bookstore coffeehouse
<Nubae> ah... how many users?
<johnny> only 4
<Nubae> I normally have 150 :-)
<Nubae> so every little thing is noticable quickly
<johnny> flash still sucks
<johnny> i haven't tried the hack in /etc/adobe yet
<Nubae> yeah, better than gnash though
<johnny> have you heard of this hack?
<johnny> i heard it is good for ltsp
<Nubae> I was running 64 bit with gnash before and it was much worse
<Nubae> cpu time was much more of an issue, but still, its the first day with hardy in production, so we'll see
<johnny>  there's some setting you can put there that doesn't make much difference on rendering, but is supposed to work better over the network
<johnny> yes.. cpu time.. :(
<johnny> little things spiking the CPU to 100% don't help either
<johnny> since the machine is dual core
<Nubae> yeah godda love those graphs with 2 lines going up and down continuously
<Nubae> what's the /etc/adobe hack?
<johnny> i heard it mentioned in #ltsp ..
<johnny> this is the file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<johnny> i can't seem to find what the setting is called tho
<johnny> maybe somebody else knows :(
<niklaus> i've downloaded the isos for hardy, but my cdrom/dvd has been spoilt. Can i use the isos to upgrade ? i have mount the isos
<paolob> Hi guys! I've just installed the 8.04 ltsp server (not upgrading it) and I'm booting the client. However, the sound of the client comes out in the server's speakers. What should I do in order to get the client's sound from its speakers? thank you!
<musashi> is this channel related at all to the edubuntu school support project? I was recently made an admin of that project but no one gave me any info on what that means or why. I have received two requests for new members that I haven't acted on as I don't know what I should do. can anyone enlighten me? thanks.
 * musashi is https://edge.launchpad.net/~jphutch
<generalsnus> Heyas guys, With Ubuntu 8.04 the "AD Joining" tool, Likewise-open is included.  It works wonders here on our school.. But..  is there a way to have Roaming profiles/homes for our Linux users? kinda like roaming profiles in winxp/w2k3?   is there a how-to/guide maybe?
<theunixgeek> I installed the semantik package, but the program is nowhere to be found.
#edubuntu 2008-04-29
<kingair_six> good evening, i got a problem with my printer connected via windows file/printer sharing, using samba on my linux box. it's a lexmark Z25, the driver is for the lex z32, as close as it gets, and when i try to print, it only gives out empty pages. any solutions? online I found a couple of posts with the problem described, but no answer?!
<highvoltage> howdy edubuntu'ers!
<johnny> anybody seen the firefox 3 entry gone missing from the menu in hardy upgrades?
<gnomefreak> johnny: nope shouldnt happen no bugs on it alteast i upgraded 4+ times and that wasnt one thing ive seen, but i fixed firefox 2 :)
<lns> gnomefreak, what do you mean you fixed ff2?
#edubuntu 2008-04-30
<scrapbunny> hi there. i just installed edubuntu 8.04 classroom server and i wanted to check if i still need to set up lts.conf
<zmjjmz> How do I measure angles with Kig?
<zmjjmz> Can you measure angles with Kig o.O
<scrapbunny> sorry I'm not sure, i'm using edubuntu with lower grade students
<zmjjmz> ah
<zmjjmz> ok
<zmjjmz> I'm actually using Kig for homework :P
<LaserJock> I would think you'd be able to
<LaserJock> does it come with documentation?
<zmjjmz> Same
<zmjjmz> I looked at the docs
<zmjjmz> And it said nothing about measuring angles
<zmjjmz> Just constructing them, but maybe it can measure those
<scrapbunny> is there anyone using 8.04 classroom server with the new italc program?
<LaserJock> uhh yeah, this is disturbing
<LaserJock> I can't figure out how to measure angles either
<zmjjmz> I was told to "right click; add text label; measure"
<LaserJock> oh, there it is
<LaserJock> zmjjmz: are you using kig from KDE4 or KDE3?
<zmjjmz> KDE4 I think
<LaserJock> ok, I selected the angle
<LaserJock> the right cliked; Add Text Label: Angle in Degrees
<LaserJock> gotta run, bbl
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, yeah
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: I reopened your artwork bug
<LaserJock> I don't have a clue why that person closed it
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, i've had a few bugs closed with "talk about it on a list" as the reason.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so its posible theres some instruction to somewhere
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: that's silly
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, heh. glad you agree.
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: I can see that only in cases of reports that really should be specs
<LaserJock> even if we need to discuss something on a list, it's very handy to have a bug to track
<oxtub> Anyone around?
 * ogra is here
 * stgraber too
<stgraber> working on some nice report and user docs ... (boring stuff)
<oxtub> Is this an appropriate place to ask a question about libnss-ldap + libpam-ldap problems?
<ogra> thats more likely #ubuntu-server
<oxtub> Thanks.
<highvoltage> howdy
<plurt> hi
<plurt> I've adviced a friend of mine to use edubuntu for his kids, but I was wondering, do all the programs follow system language?
<plurt> he'd install in dutch
<stgraber> most of them will
<stgraber> 72.3% of Ubuntu is translated in Dutch
<stgraber> so if you are lucky you won't see any untranslated string
<plurt> any idea where I could fetch an edubuntu software list?
<stgraber> you mean, other than the ones we have on the addon cd ?
<plurt> yeah, just a list with edubuntu specific software, so I can check it out a bit before installing
<plurt> see if it's worth the trouble of downloading, instead of just installing ubuntu and get the kiddy software
<stgraber> if you don't want to download the add-on CD, you could install a standard Ubuntu Hardy and have a look at the education section of the add/remove tool
<plurt> ah, ofcourse
<plurt> :)
<plurt> thanks
<highvoltage> howdy ogra
<stgraber> hey highvoltage
<ogra> yo
<highvoltage> hey stgraber
<moritz> hi
<moritz> I'm using Hardy with Edubuntu/LTSP installed and have the following problem: thin client users cannot unmount devices.
<moritz> pluggin in an usb storage device works: it gets mounted automaticallz
<ogra> right
<ogra> you dont need to unmount ltspfs devices
<moritz> how does it work then?
<ogra> they are actually only mounted during real read or write operations, all the rest of the time they are unmounted transparently
<moritz> (i get the error message saying that fstab doesnt contain an appropriate entry and thus only root can unmount it)
<ogra> so teach your users to not pull them out while a progressbar is shown
<moritz> hmm
<ogra> yeah, its a bug that you see the options in the menu
<moritz> i was wondering if it has something to do with this here:
<ogra> there is a fix in the hardy-proposed repo already
<moritz> root@asta:/media/annika# ls -l
<moritz> ls: Zugriff auf usbdisk-sdb1 nicht möglich: Permission denied
<moritz> insgesamt 0
<moritz> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? usbdisk-sdb1
<moritz> root@asta:/media/annika#
<ogra> you can just safely pull them out
<moritz> it looked kind of broken to me
<johnny> hi..
<moritz> you say there IS already a fix in proposed repo? hmmm
<moritz> i have the proposed repos enabled and my system is uptodate
<ogra> moritz, its ltspfs :) its not broken, its magic ;)
<moritz> tss
<moritz> ;-)
<ogra> underneath there is fuse
<moritz> i am not familiar with it, really
<ogra> only the owner of the mount can actually see it
<ogra> (yes, not even root can)
<moritz> but when i see entries in the filesystem like THIS i usually start wondering
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> indeed
<moritz> ah
<moritz> thanks a lot so far
<moritz> but the fix you mentioned is not there :P
<ogra> no, really its safe to just yank out the device as long as nothing writes to it
<ogra> well, it might not be built yet
<moritz> let me take the chance of asking another question...
<ogra>  nautilus (1:2.22.2-0ubuntu5) hardy-proposed; urgency=low
<ogra>  .
<ogra>    * debian/patches/80_suppress_umount_in_ltsp.patch:
<ogra>      - update from Oliver Grawert to make lstp clients not list unmount and eject
<ogra>        actions as that was the case before the gio changes (lp: #220564)
<ogra> shoot :)
<moritz> Hardy uses this new PolicyKit stuff.  and it all works well as long as i am sitting behind the server itself.
<moritz> but from the ltsp clients i do not have access to the "unlock" buttons
<moritz> they are grey.
<ogra> yeah, it doesnt allow non local sessions by default
<ogra> there is a gui for setting polkit permissions
<moritz> alright
<moritz> so i need to go through that list..
<ogra> you might need to change stuff there
<moritz> and figure out what to do.
<moritz> ok
<ogra> the nautilus fix was uploaded around 9:00 today
<ogra> should be up soon
<ogra> youre german ;) so it will take a moment to propagate to the german mirror
<ogra> it very likely is already on archive.ubuntu.com
<moritz> great..
<moritz> lovely
<ogra> there are more fixes to come (sadly)
<ogra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/224259
<ogra> in case you try printing, read that bug first
<moritz> oh, i have configured printing few minutes ago
<ogra> (fix underway, i hope to have it up before the weekend)
<moritz> but didn't walk to the printer yet to verify the test page was printed ok
<ogra> well, thats only an issue for printers attached directly to the clients
<moritz> oh, thats for local printers
<moritz> i see
<moritz> didn't find anything in the edubuntu documentation so far: how do i set the default session in ldm?
<ogra> it uses whatever is the default set on the server
<ogra> sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<moritz> ah, thanks
<moritz> ah
<moritz> your patch is there
<ogra> :)
<ogra> launchpad doesnt lie :)
<moritz> but
<moritz> your patch doesn't prevent that in the nauitlus browser view list you can still see the "unmount" option through the context menu
<moritz> anywaz
<moritz> i need to run and get my bus
<moritz> thanks
<RichEd> ogra: remind me to ask adam for a cmpc for our iTalc upstream one mr stgraber
<ogra> RichEd, good idea
<RichEd> especially as we head towards 8.10 - intel will want a feature for feature match with the MSFT app
<RichEd> stgraber will need to coordinate that as our upstream
<LaserJock> was there an Edubuntu meeting already today?
<stgraber> LaserJock: it's a late one IIRC
<LaserJock> so in maybe 30min or so?
<stgraber> hmm, I have a QA team meeting in 30 min, so probably 1h30 for the Edubuntu one
<RichEd> 1h30 my LaserNonPrecisionJock
<RichEd> ogra: due to news in the canonical channel i cannot make the meeting
<RichEd> sorry LaserJock ogra stgraber
<RichEd> domestic issue
<ogra> RichEd, fine, i'll run it
<RichEd> thanks
<LaserJock> well, I have a meeting with my advisor at that time actually
<LaserJock> hopefully it will be quick ~ 15-30min
<ogra> LaserJock, well, the last meetings were rather empty anyway
<ogra> i dont expect it to be full today either
<stgraber> as it's the release <-> uds break we won't have much to discuss anyway
<stgraber> ogra: I'm about to start working on an iTalc wikipage, what's the best place to put it ? Edubuntu/iTalc or /iTalc ?
 * stgraber notes that /Edubuntu needs updating
<ogra> probably /iTalc
<stgraber> erk, "Locked Page" ??? Who can edit /Edubuntu ?
<ogra> we can link to it/forward from Edubuntu/iTalc
<ogra> are you logged in ?
<stgraber> hmm, cookie issue I guess
<stgraber> I'm on wiki.edubuntu.org and am logged in on wiki.ubuntu.com I guess :)
<stgraber> ok, that was the problem :)
<ogra> heh
<LaserJock> I wouldn't mind having a "status and future" chat at some point
<LaserJock> I'm not really up to speed on the Edubuntu/Ubuntu Education Edition change
<LaserJock> and what specs are up for UDS
<LaserJock> etc.
<LaserJock> maybe it's just me though :-)
<ogra> no, i didnt tell anyone what i proposed for UDS yet :)
<ogra> i'll publish a list in the meeting, but no guarantees for any of the proposals to get thoguht anyhow
<highvoltage> hey guys
<ogra> hey
<highvoltage> monday was a public holiday here. so is tomorrow, and so is friday.
<highvoltage> and guess what... I have to work
<highvoltage> and saturday and sunday :(
<ogra> bah
<stgraber> only tomorrow is public holiday here
<ogra> i likely will work anyway
<ogra> but its public holiday here as well tomorrow
<LaserJock> hmm
<stgraber> Noooo !!! /me suddently wants to kill asac :)
<LaserJock> no holiday here :/
<stgraber> I had just completed half of the iTalc wiki page and FF crashed !!!
<LaserJock> highvoltage: it looks to me like you're set to expire from edubuntu-members, do you want the extended?
<highvoltage> FF3 isn't as stable as FF2 yet
<stgraber> clearly not
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yep. I e-mailed ogra about it
<highvoltage> LaserJock: LP keeps e-mailing it about it, but I figured it's time I "get the message" ;)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: if you could extend it, it would be great
<highvoltage> I've been a lousy member, but as long as you'll have me I'll be around.
<ogra> ah, i was planning to do tha after the meeting tonight ... sorry
<highvoltage> no problem, I understand that you've been very busy.
<ogra> i still am
<ogra> that darn kernel situation on the cmpc is biting
<LaserJock> highvoltage: actually could you return the favor? :-)
<ogra> lol
<ogra> we al signed up around this time :) there you see the old farts in the community :)
<LaserJock> I've honestly been thinking of letting it expire since I've been such a rotten help
<ogra> you werent
<ogra> you did a lot even while being rarely here
<LaserJock> but I guess I might have a little time after my PhD is done
<highvoltage> LaserJock: of course.
<LaserJock> I would like to see a bit more roadmapping so I can maybe plan something here or there
<LaserJock> I just don't have time to be on IRC much
<ogra> well, i plan to do a lot with your menus in intrepid :)
<ogra> to give it the attention it deserves finally
<LaserJock> I'd like to have time to work on gcompris and KDEEdu
<LaserJock> and work on getting more/better science apps in
<ogra> btw seems we got wiped off the fridge again
<ogra> no trace of our meeting
<ogra> LaserJock, pull in as you like, we have heaps of space
<ogra> but looks like the QA one isnt scheduled either
<LaserJock> yeah, we're kinda at a new month
<LaserJock> it's incredibly annoying that Fridge editors have to do each meeting by hand
<LaserJock> ogra: I'm seeing, now that we are an addon CD, more people asking "well, what's the difference and why should I download the CD?"
<LaserJock> so I'm thinking of things we can do for a "value added" experience
<johnny> if you have fast net, the cd is unnecessary right?
<LaserJock> you can install the same packages, as you can with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<johnny> if i didn't still mostly use a cd burner for my car stereo.. i would never need a cd drive
<johnny> except for initial install .. but even that.. not so much.. since many PCs include usb boot :)
<LaserJock> but I think we need to address this specific issue maybe on edubuntu.org or come up with some interesting things to do
<ogra> well, but essentially they are right
 * johnny does't personally see a reason to ever use the cd, except in low bandwidth env 
<johnny> but that's the same for every distro
<ogra> the best added value would be if you could get the alternate+addon ndle via shipit
<ogra> *bundle
<LaserJock> but I think it'd be worth our time to figure out what exactly we are adding
<LaserJock> if you know what I mean
<LaserJock> it seems to me there's a rather significant shift from "the LTSP distro" to "edu app maintainers"
<ogra> it definately is
<ogra> but it also gives us lots of new opportunities
<LaserJock> ogra: exactly, and that's what I'm trying to think about
<LaserJock> ogra: and especially I'm think we need to do more/better marketing and documentation of that
<LaserJock> I just don't know exactly how to do that ;-)
<ogra> well, the marketing team was the trigger for that change
<ogra> i bet they have a masterplan :)
<ogra> (which i dont know though)
<stgraber> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iTalc <-- Still all the installation/key transfer part to do but I at least managed to create the page before FF crashes this time :)
<ogra> schweet :)
<ogra> ********** reminder edubuntu meeting un #ubuntu-meeting in 2min **********
<ogra> ********** edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in now **********
<stgraber> LaserJock: ^
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm running to my advisor meeting
<LaserJock> I'll be back hopefully soon
<ogra> http://www.seqfault.de/files/hardy-thankyou.png
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> sorry, meeting took longer than expected
 * stgraber still wonders how this picture was generated
<LaserJock> and my advisor is coming down to the lab in a minute so it'll be a while before I can do much discussion
<stgraber> I can't find a common LP team or something for all the names listed here
<LaserJock> somebody had to take some time
<LaserJock> it's a rather large list
<LaserJock> maybe ubuntu members + something?
<stgraber> yes, I thought of ubuntumembers + uploaders to main/universe for Hardy
<stgraber> s/uploader/changelog entry/ as the real uploader is in ubuntumembers anyway
 * johnny takes away thanks for ogra... that guy doesn't do anything
<johnny> hehe
<ogra> yeah, i'm slacking through my days :)
<juliux> hey ogra
 * juliux waves to the rest
 * ogra just got some steaming dinner 
<juliux> guten hunger
<bimberi> stgraber: There are ubuntumembers who aren't in that picture.  I think the creator got the LP member list for each team described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com (the fron page, no the whole wiki).
<bimberi> *front
 * lns applauds for everyone who helped with Hardy, and laughs at the latest slashdot story about Ubuntu "selling out"...gotta love the slashbots and their willingness to complain about just about anything
<lns> HAHAHAHA.... i love this quote - "Ubuntu is not completely open source, not as long as you understand that "Ubuntu" is ultimately just a brand name exploited for commercial purposes by Canonical Ltd."
<lns> exploited. Yes, grand choice of words.
 * bimberi notes that the article is tagged as 'troll' :)
<lns> pardon my french, but what a douchebag
<lns> nice bimberi
<LaserJock> lns: I didn't know that was French ;-)
 * stgraber didn't either :)
<lns> Actually, it's technically German
<lns> bbl to talk more in-depth though. =p
#edubuntu 2008-05-01
<Whisp> Has anyone got LTSP working over a router running DD-WRT?.. I currently have this in my DNSMasq Options "dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,192.168.1.132"
<Tuneap> afternoon all!
<Tuneap> have a quick question on installing edubuntu...
<Tuneap> anybody about to help?
<Tuneap> anybody please!?!?
<Tuneap> question is:  when installing edubuntu 8.04, When I press F4, I only the choice for "Normal"...  I don't get all 4 choices..
<ogra> did you download the alterate CD (as stated everywhere in the docs) ?
<ogra> sound like you have the desktop one
<Tuneap> Yeah, 1st I selected the server cd, then noticed the checkbox, about alternate CD and redownloaded but it seems the same as just the server version, same filename...
<Tuneap> I checked with another UK mirror and filenames match the straight server version...
<Tuneap> my aim is to setup a classroom, with 1 server +15 clients...
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<ogra> just get it directly
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer
<Tuneap> Great!!!!!!   Thanks for that link!!!
<Tuneap> d'loading now!!!
<stgraber> ogra: hmm, is it a known issue that the root account is expired in the LTSP chroot ?
<stgraber> ogra: I set a password in the chroot and can't login :(
<ogra> i never do that, so i cant tell (i use SCREEN_02=shell usually)
<stgraber> ogra: I'm playing with iTalc in the LTSP chroot. I have added it in /usr/share/ldm/rc.d/ and it works quite well
<stgraber> my only problem is : How do I set an env variable or something so the script running in the gnome session knows iTalc is already running ?
<ogra> well, ldm could need some love here to add such vars to the LDM_SESSION variable
<stgraber> ok, I have updated my ldm/rc.d/ script to use xprop for now
<stgraber> ogra: is : if [ -f /etc/ltsp_chroot ]; a good way to know if we are installing inside a LTSP chroot ?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> its guaranteed to be there
<stgraber> ok, so I have a working implementation of iTalc in LTSP chroot
<ogra> yipiiee
<stgraber> with the ldm.conf option and using xprop to detect a running ica
<ogra> nice
<stgraber> btw, is boolean_is_true() available somewhere other than /etc/init.d/ltsp-client-core ?
<stgraber> I don't like copy/pasting it in my script
<ogra> sadly no
<ogra> it has bitten me wih a bugfx to ltspfs as well
<ogra> it will move into a -common-functions script with intrepid
<stgraber> cool, so I'll just have to source this one then
<ogra> right, thats the plan
<ogra> vagrant is after getting the common stuff into a single function script
<ogra> (he might even have done it upstream already, our checkout in hardy is from feb.)
<johnny> yes he has
<stgraber> cool, so I'll switch to using it once we have the new ltsp in Intrepid
<ogra> yeah
<musashi> is anyone here from the edubuntu school support project on launchpad?
<calimer-> what is that about? sounds interesting
<calimer-> and I really need to sign up on launchpad
<musashi> see https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-school-support
<musashi> thing is, i was made an admin and I don't know why. now i get requests from people wanting to join and i'm not sure what i'm supposed to be doing. just looking for someone who can fill me in.
<scrapbunnyserver> is anyone else having problems with tuxpiant, tux math and tux typing not closing on thin clients?
<stgraber> ogra: new version of italc uploaded to PPA :) I just need Tobias to release 1.0.9 with the changes I asked and the avahi integration will be perfect.
<ogra> yippie :)
<ogra> we need to talk to jdong ;)
<ogra> so he does a backport
<stgraber> indeed, all the new deps being in main it shouldn't be a big problem
<LaserJock> -backports don't respect Main/Universe
<LaserJock> at least it shouldn't, there was a LP bug that prevented that, but I think that's fixed in any case
<growlyae> some brazilian here ?
<growlyae> (:
#edubuntu 2008-05-02
<growlyae> some brazilian here ?
<msaul> I have a question regarding Server Edition Hardy Heron...
<msaul> In previous version it ran automatically in X-Windows...
<msaul> This version, it doesn't, is this to increase performance?
<msaul> In this case, is the idea to log in graphically to perform
<LaserJock> msaul: how do you mean?
<msaul> When I installed desktop - full graphical
<msaul> When I wiped system and installed server, it is just text based
<msaul> No graphics
<msaul> It mentions this in documentation as difference
<LaserJock> servers generally don't have graphical programs on them
<msaul> between 8.04 desktop and server versions...
<msaul> Can LTSP be run on desktop version?
<LaserJock> sure
<msaul> So I could install just desktop versions
<LaserJock> well
<msaul> and it has LTSP automatically installed?
<LaserJock> first tell me what you're trying to do
<msaul> Setting up lab with 15 thin clients
<msaul> Already did over 3 years
<msaul> with high schools with 5.10, 6.04, 6.10 and 7.10
<msaul> Liked the automatic install of LTSP
<msaul> so I could connect
<LaserJock> ok
<msaul> to thin clients with PXE 2.0 nic cards
<LaserJock> so you want to get the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<msaul> i.e. kiss principle
<msaul> I can understand if server version is more efficient
<LaserJock> no, it's not really about that
<LaserJock> there's only one CD that will automatically install LTSP for you
<msaul> Is that the server edition?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<msaul> I saw that, but was confused ...
<msaul> wasn't intuitive to me...
<msaul> when selecting download path...
<LaserJock> check out https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer
<msaul> Thanks, I will do that, and burn that CD...
<LaserJock> The server edition won't work because LTSP is a desktop server
<LaserJock> so it needs all the desktop packages
<msaul> OK
<msaul> I will check out your link and save for future reference....
<msaul> Thanks
<LaserJock> no problem
<riched_> ping ogra
<LaserJock> riched_: is that you?
<riched_> hi LaserJock
<riched_> on the classmate ... my notenbook s dinged :(
<ogra> oh, what did you do to it ?
<riched_> ever seen this before ? system boots okay ... get gui login
<riched_> accepts user / pass
<riched_> tt1 shows up for 1 sec
<riched_> screen blanks
<riched_> back to login
<riched_> infinite cycle
<riched_> ???
<ogra> hmm, no
<ogra> thats your lappie ?
<riched_> if i give incorrect credentials ... it tells me ...
<ogra> sounds like an X server issue
<riched_> so my login in is correct
<riched_> yep my HP
<ogra> did you do an upgrade ?
<riched_> what command line util can i run to correct / diagnose
<riched_> nope ... did not upgrade ... am doing so over weekend
<ogra> get me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ogra> and .xsession-errors from your homedir
 * riched_ tries that ... hang on
<riched_> no .xsession-erros
<riched_> no .xsession-errors file
<ogra> weird
<ogra> that gets created if your gnome session starts
<ogra> so it dies before
<ogra> which indicates even more its an X prob
<ogra> but its strange that you have a login manager then
<ogra> did you try to select a different session ?
<riched_> how do i output a file contents from the command line ?
<riched_> grep ?
<ogra> cat or less
<riched_> triedn default gnome
<riched_> same damn thing
<ogra> try failsafe Xterm
<ogra> then run gnome-session in there
<ogra> and see if you get any error
<riched_> tried failsafe gnome ... GDM filespace error
<ogra> aha
<riched_> that's the prob
<ogra> smells like a full disk
<riched_> suspected that
<riched_> me goes to do some culling
<ogra> empty your evolution trash
 * ogra usually forgets about that and often finds several 100M to make room 
<ogra> did yu recently install any updates ? sudo apt-get clean could then already save your butt
 * LaserJock has been grading lab reports for hours
<LaserJock> man my brain is fried
<ogra> with a laser ?
<riched_> how do i see free space from command line /
<ogra> df -h
<LaserJock> ogra: no lasers today
<riched_> it
<riched_> iws
<riched_> bah  ... small kbd big fingers tired brain
<riched_> it is alive again ... ;0
 * riched_ can now go to bed without a morning panic :)
<riched_> thanks fellows
<riched_> sleep well ogra
<ogra> you too
<riched_> have a nice day LaserJock ... less acid dude ... no more brain frying
<ogra> i'll go on to do some merges, intrpid just opened
<riched_> bye
<LaserJock> ogra: wow, gcompris is up-to-date. I thought for sure we'd need a merging :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i only have four pkgs on the list
<LaserJock> I don't have any in Main
<LaserJock> 2 in Universe
<ogra> lenny is keeping debian from doing updates i guess
<LaserJock> that may be it yeah
<ogra> i know vagrant is *very* cautious to do any updates
<LaserJock> or maybe we did a better job in Hardy of keeping up-to-date :-)
<ogra> even though he doesnt belive lenny will happen before dec
<LaserJock> my bet is on lenny ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> well, I go with the release date and then add ~ 6 months
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i said feb :)
<johnny_> uggh
<johnny_> is flash broken on amd64 again?
 * LaserJock cries
<LaserJock> johnny_: in general or just on LTSP?
<johnny_> in general
<ogra> should work with nspluinwrapper
<ogra> +g
<johnny_> 	libgcc_s.so.1
<johnny_> says that is missing
<johnny_> that is npviewer.bin itself
<ogra> weird
<ogra> i know many people use it
<johnny_> it's a registered bug i think too..
<johnny_> now if only i can find it
<johnny_> 180478
<johnny_> it is bug 180478
<johnny_> i am just not good enough debian/ubuntu to be able to fix this crap
<johnny_> but that is what we have..
<johnny_> an earlier version if ia32-libs has it i think
<johnny_> Flash Plugin installed.
<johnny_> /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<johnny_> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<johnny_> ogra, any ideas for me?
<johnny_> to figure this thing out?
<ogra> not really, i'm not really familiar with ia32-libs, but i know many people use it with success
<johnny_> ugghz
<johnny_> i feel like since the upgrade didn't complete all the way through
<johnny_> i missed af ew things
<johnny_> ie: the cleanup phase never ran
<johnny_> also.. the internet just goes down randomly now
<johnny_> i can't pinpoint why
<johnny_> but at least once a day, i have to restart the computer
<ogra> run u-m again ?
<johnny_> it says it's done
<johnny_> but it's hard for me to believe
<ogra> did you do y proper update from gutsy-updates before starting ?
<ogra> s/y/a
<johnny_> i did do all the updates i had
<johnny_> before starting the upgrade
<ogra> strange
<ogra> lsb_release -a ?
<johnny_> it says hardy
<johnny_> there goes the internet again
<johnny_> only a reboot solves it
<johnny_> there's nothing in dmesg
<ogra> NM works properly ?
<johnny_> i guess.. :)
<ogra> and ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<johnny_> yes
<ogra> i dont really have an idea ... you might want to talk to mvo tomorrow who does u-m
<johnny_> well .. this internet problem is more important
<johnny_> i'm getting serious flack now
<johnny_> there's nothing in the logs either :(
<johnny_> i need to figure out if it's the driver
<johnny_> or some random software
<ogra> what card ?
<johnny_> b44
<ogra> eeek
<johnny_> it is onboard
 * ogra boggles facing the boradcom
<johnny_> it worked great until hardy
<ogra> firmware out of date ?
<johnny_> for wired ?
<johnny_> wired
<ogra> hmm, i never had a wired bracom
<ogra> *broadcom
<johnny_> it's not bcm43xx or anythign
<johnny_> it's just b44 :)
<johnny_> hmm.. maybe i should migrate back to the 22 kernel
<ogra> there is a fresh kernel in hardy-proposed
<johnny_> so.. what should i do to upgrade
<ogra> hmm, nothing about b44
<johnny_> i just wish i could tell if twas the driver somehow
<johnny_> any suggestions on that?
<johnny_> test
<johnny_> am i still here
<ogra> yes
<johnny_> uggh.. stupid internet
<ogra> i wont be much longer ... nearly 3:30 here
<ogra> (am)
<johnny_> yeah.. figured
<kingair_six> hello, I am a relative noob in linux and have some issue with burning cds. i probably tried 3 different media and it always came up with an error. now online it says to add my username after "disk" in etc/group , so far so good, but how can I save group after I changed it?
<kingair_six> any idea?
<johnny_> uggh... this is lame
<johnny_> after every upgrade of ubuntu.. i have to spend at least 6 hours trying to figure something out
<kingair_six> what is that?
<kingair_six> this burning stuff is so devestating... going through cds like sherman through atlanta...
<LaserJock> kingair_six: whe does it give you an error?
<kingair_six> when using the nautilus feature with right klick "write to disc"
<kingair_six> it gives it immediately
<kingair_six> with k3b it does not let me choose a drive or does not recognize the empty media
<LaserJock> man
<LaserJock> that stinks
<LaserJock> I haven't had problems like that for years :/
<kingair_six> now i found one possible solution, to write my username into etc/group after disc, but i couldnt figure out how to save groups after i edited it, wouldnt let me
<kingair_six> i'm sorry to bring it up... i just started with linux three days ago
<LaserJock> you need to have administrator permissions
<kingair_six> well, it's an administrator account
<LaserJock> how did you edit it?
 * johnny_ cries 
<LaserJock> what app?
<kingair_six> holdon, checkin
<kingair_six> gedit
<LaserJock> from the menu?
<kingair_six> jup, rightclick-> text editor
<kingair_six> or something like that
<LaserJock> ok, I'll give you an easier way to do it
<kingair_six> thx!
<LaserJock> go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<kingair_six> yep
<LaserJock> hit "unlock"
<kingair_six> k
<LaserJock> then hit the "Manage Groups" button
<kingair_six> alright,
<LaserJock> that gives you a list of all the groups
<kingair_six> yup
<LaserJock> kingair_six: not sure if that'll help your Cd problem but that's the best way to mess with users and groups
<kingair_six> oke, then i just add disk there?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> find the disk group and hit Properties
<LaserJock> then it'll give you a list of users that you can add to it
<kingair_six> it is not in there though?
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> kingair_six: do you have a link for the reference that said to use the disk group?
<kingair_six> nope, i'm sorry, was on a different computer
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> what error do you get with the "write to disc" method
<LaserJock> ?
<kingair_six> aehm, hang on a sec
<kingair_si1> alright, aehm
<kingair_si1> There was an error writing to the disc:
<kingair_si1> Could not run the necessary command: Failed to execute child process "wodim" (Permission denied)
<kingair_si1> alright, it just worked for the first time on a try with gnome baker or so, i gotta leave now, thank's for the help, appreciate this open community!
<johnny> dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep gcc
<johnny> nothin..
 * johnny looks for the old version
<johnny> hmm.. guess not..
<johnny> ok.. wrong place for that..
<johnny> must be a path issue somehow then
<johnny> finally thought about the issue
<johnny> where does ubuntu handle 32bit library path handling?
<johnny>  i see no /lib/32  in /etc/ld.so.conf
<johnny> i don't have any other 64bit ubuntu installs to check with
<johnny> oh.. looks like my updatedb wasn't cronned anymore..
<schregge> hi
<killsalad> hi all i've got a problem with ltsp-bulid-client it fails to complete and complains about lacks of package xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<killsalad> any idea?
<ogra> you ned to use --components main,restricted,universe with ltsp-build-client
<ogra> xubuntu is built from universe now, ltsp only builds from main ackages by default
<ogra> *packages
<killsalad> ok i see
<ogra> so: sudo ltsp-build-client --components main,restricted,universe
<killsalad> ok - let's find out
<killsalad> i've got another question : have somebody tested terminals running kde4 ?
<ogra> why should that be any different from any other desktop ?
<ogra> it runs on the server in a ssh session or with forwarded DISPLAY ... shouldn make a difference if you run kde 3 or 4
<killsalad> well i know that i only wondered if Kde4 is light enough
<killsalad> at least compareble with Xfce
<ogra> light/heavy will only affect your server
<killsalad> i'm setting right now LTSP in some NGO - a lot of "voulonteers" are working on therminals and i want to give them the best impression about Linux
<ogra> not the clients ...
<ogra> so if your server is capable of handling kde4 sessions for every user that should be any issue
<ogra> *shouldnt
<killsalad> hm what is capable - it's pentium D 2.8 and 2 GB ram
<killsalad> thanks for advice - about ltsp-build-clients it worked
<ogra> general rule for an ubuntu desktop: 256M for running the server plus 128M for every running session
<ogra> do the math :)
<killsalad> hm i've got 5 termials
<ogra> then you have a good buffer :)
<killsalad> ;)
<killsalad> ok just one more question
<killsalad> i've got a printer pluged to terminal it's often 'gets down' and it is nessesery to reboot terminal
<killsalad> is it mine's issue or is it LTSP wide ?
<ogra> how much ram does the client have ?
<killsalad> 128
<killsalad> all cilents have 128 (dell GX1)
<ogra> hmm, should actually be enough
<ogra> which release are you using ?
<killsalad> right now none ;) previously 7.10
<ogra> none ?
<killsalad> today i've upgraded server to 2GB Ram and bigger drive
<ogra> on what are you running ltsp-build-client atm ?=
<killsalad> 8.04
<killsalad> problem was in 6.10 - 7.10
<ogra> there were some fixes  ...
<ogra> but also one bug in 8.04 with printing
<ogra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/224259
<killsalad> ok - to set a printer i edit lts.conf and add an ipp printer ?
<ogra> that will affect you as well (workaround included)
<ogra> no, ltsp uses HP Jetdirect
<ogra> you set PRINTER_0_DEVICE to point to the lp device in lts.conf
<killsalad> silly me (i mean JD)
<ogra> and in the users session set up a jetdirect printer pointing to the client IP
<killsalad> so like in LTSP 4.x
<ogra> well
<ogra> you only need one option in lts.conf
<ogra> in 4.2 you needed a whole bunch
<ogra> but beyond that, yes
<ogra> (i'm planning to get rid of the last option as well btw :) and automate it through udev if a printer is detected )
<killsalad> it were nicer if it all was transparent to admin - just plug printer and serwer detects it ;)
<ogra> right
<ogra> we'll get there :)
<ogra> just takes development time
<killsalad> how about local media - is any progres in this area
<ogra> only small changes in comparison to 7.10
<killsalad> my dummies ;) are confused when i told them you have to go to /media/[username]/drive
<ogra> well, gnome handles it fine
<killsalad> how about xfce?
<ogra> if you would use nautilus instead of thunar :)
<ogra> whatever thunar uses in the backend doesnt monitor /media
<ogra> but the ltspfsmounter script is a trivial little python thing, it should be easy to add two lines to put links on the user desktops on plug and remove them accordingly
<ogra> its just nothing we'D ever do my default (putting links on desktops)
<killsalad> hm - i konw a python
<killsalad> where can i find ltspfsmounter
<killsalad> ?
<ogra> /usr/sbin/ltspfsmounter
<ogra> on the server
<killsalad> thx
<killsalad> well i would like to contribute to ltsp in ubuntu but i'm only fluent in python and php
<killsalad> is there something that i can do
<killsalad> with such skils?
<ogra> there are three functions, add remove and cleanup ... removoe the links in cleanup and remove, add a link in add :)
<ogra> python is fine :)
<ogra> we dont really do php anywhere
<stgraber> some shell scripting knowledges would probably also help
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> but there is nothing in a shellscript you couldnt also do with py ;)
<stgraber> indeed
<killsalad> stgraber: in theory i also know C,C++, Java ;) but i've never wrote somthing bigger than excercise on classes
<stgraber> LTSP also has some part written in C (jetpipe and ldm IIRC) but most of it is shell scripts and some python scripts
<ogra> jetpipe is still python
<killsalad> ok - a general question has E/K/X/Ubuntu any gui-tool that allows user to change their password
<stgraber> killsalad: yep
<ogra> and i dont really want to change it, C would add extra complexity
<stgraber> System -> Preferences -> About Me
<killsalad> stgraber: not present in Xubuntu
<stgraber> that's in gnome, so Ubuntu and Edubuntu
<stgraber> Kubuntu probably has something similar, not sure about Xubuntu
<killsalad> ok - it seams that user manager is capable
 * ogra sighs about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FirewallConfiguration
<killsalad> hm i was wandering if it could be possible to have one guest account with ability to multile login
<ogra> technically yes
<ogra> but none of the desktops likes that
<killsalad> yeah
<ogra> nor firefox or openoffice
<stgraber> you would need some kind of temporary home directory that would copy the main one /home/xyz to something like /tmp/xyz.pid. But then changes would be dropped when closing the session.
<highvoltage> hey LaserJock
<scrapbunnyserver> does anyone have suggestions of the best apps/games to run on thin clients for 1st-5th grade?
<scrapbunnyserver> anyone here running edubuntu classroom server?
<johnny> i tend to just call that ltsp :)
<scrapbunnyserver> as i think you are on the ltsp channel too, i'm looking for recommendations of games or websites that run well on thin clients
<johnny> it all depends on your network
<scrapbunnyserver> i am working on getting more memory but for now we have a dell poweredge with dual core intel xeon 2.40 ghz processors and 3 gig memory. clients are dell gx110 with 128 ram
<johnny> and the network?
<johnny> i found out recently that our switch has gigabit uplink
<johnny> when i have time to move things around.. i'll see if it makes any real difference
<scrapbunnyserver> we have T1 lines and use a gig switch
<scrapbunnyserver> think that is right, the recommended switch for ltsp
<tw33k> Hello
<tw33k> Anyone available to answer an error question about ubuntu 8.4 AMD64 ? I'm a new user
#edubuntu 2008-05-03
<carlosd> hi
<carlosd> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and faces in gdm worked
<carlosd> I installed the edubuntu-addons and the faces don't show any more
<carlosd> someone can help me solve this issue?
<uberdoerk> boink?
<uberdoerk> anyone here?
<LaserJock> maybe
<uberdoerk> hey laserjck
<uberdoerk> i've got a wierd ltspfs - ltspfsd problem on hardy
<uberdoerk> i can't seem to find anything googling for answers so i thought i'd bounce it off people here
<uberdoerk> regarding mounting of devices on thin clients ...
<uberdoerk> it looks like everything is working and i went over the "check list" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebugLocalDev
<uberdoerk> and everything checks out, but when i try to do any I/O to the devices it fails and a 0 byte file comes over
<uberdoerk> eg. mount usb drive on thin client, icon appears, double click, see the file there, double click on the files ... can't open
<uberdoerk> i try to copy the files to desktop, strange error saying can't allocate memory
<uberdoerk> ssh into server, i see the fuse.ltsp mounted device, cd into the directory, cat one of the files ... nothing ... yet ls -l show a non-zero byte file
<uberdoerk> wierd.  looks like a bug in ltspfs and/or ltspfsd
<johnny> hmm..never seen that
<johnny> i'll try local devices again when i go to my thin client install
<uberdoerk> i've got an entire lab, so i'm going to try to reproduce this on a separate LAN on Monday
<uberdoerk> in the ltsp image on the client, i see /var/run/drives/usbdisk-sda1 mount, i can cd into it and hexdump or cat the files, just fine ... so its mounted just fine in the client environment
<uberdoerk> but when i ssh into the server, cd into /media/<username>/disk ... the same file is there, but hexdump / cat gives no data
<uberdoerk> ls -l however shows the size of the file
<johnny> good insight, i wish i could verify this behaviour right now.. but it's gonna be a few
<johnny> i recently upgraded to hardy myself
<uberdoerk> i don't want to submit a bug until i verify it again
<achandrashekar> Hey guys, have a quick question. I have athlon x2, and need to know which alternate cd will work with my i386 clients. If i use the 64 bit version, will that provide the 32 bit client for my clients?
<johnny> you build the clients
<johnny> ltsp scripts take care of it
<johnny> just have to do --arch=i386
<johnny> but beware of flash
<johnny> on 64bit
<achandrashekar> i see okay..so that should take care of it then
<achandrashekar> and if i have (dare say it) have some ppc clients is that --arch=ppc ?
<achandrashekar> johnny: oh...the flash doesnt work??  with the --arch=i386 on a 64 bit server?
<johnny> oops
<johnny> no.. didn't mean to imply either of those..
<johnny> if he comes back.. please let him know
#edubuntu 2008-05-04
<eido_> can someone tell me how to format a floppy
<os2mac> Does Edubuntu install an ICA client by defaut?
<os2mac> s/defaut/default
<achandrashekar> hello...i just installed edubuntu 8.04 and it appears that after doing a ltsp-build-client -arch i386 i cannot get my i386 clients to come up....no pxe boot
<achandrashekar> i have installed on a fresh box with two nics
<achandrashekar> the system is an athnlon x2
<achandrashekar> any ideas??
<achandrashekar> do i need to manually create an lts.conf file ?
<achandrashekar> not sure how is around...but i installed a 64 bit edubuntu , built the ltsp 32 bit for clients, and cannot seem to PXE..any ideas?
<johnny> hi
<johnny> you sure leave quickly
<johnny> lemme respond to what i didn't finish earlier
<johnny> <achandrashekar> and if i have (dare say it) have some ppc clients is that --arch=ppc ?
<johnny> <achandrashekar> johnny: oh...the flash doesnt work??  with the --arch=i386 on a 64 bit server?
<johnny> no.. ppc isn't that simple, you need to do it on a pcc machine from my understanding.. or find some hackery to get around it
<johnny> and flash does work
<achandrashekar> sorry..went home from work...im at home now :)
<johnny> what i was saying.. is that flash is more difficult to make work properly with sound on your thin clients..
<johnny> more magick has to be done
<johnny> the problem is mainly due to the fact adobe still doesn't release 64bit flash, even for windows
<johnny> unless you want to use gnash or swfdec , which are open source implementations still in the works
<achandrashekar> i see.. I ran into psychotic issue though...i set up a fresh box... and after hitting f4, it went through the install and asked about primary nic...and said nothing about the 2nd nic
<johnny> i think ubuntu distributes it
<johnny> well you can setup the 2nd nic easily enough
<achandrashekar> i did verify that the installer made the second nic at 192.168.0.254
<johnny> gui and console ways
<johnny> i'm used to the console way
<johnny> migrated from windows myself in the beginning,  but using console always turned out to be faster :)
<achandrashekar> i did the build-client --arch i386 bit, and it installed the 32 bit client
<johnny> yes
<achandrashekar> but what happens is i cant seem to get the clients to pxe at all
<johnny> in what way?
<johnny> that's too broad :)
<achandrashekar> no dhcp
<johnny> doesn't sound like it involves --arch one way or the other then
<achandrashekar> i tested by plugging my laptop to the same switch that ltsp server is on....and no dhcp aaddy
<johnny> did you use ltsp-server or ltsp-server-standalone ?
<achandrashekar> i simply just hit f4, and picked ltsp-server
<achandrashekar> I also discovered there is no lts.conf in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386
<johnny> uhmm.. i've never installed edubuntu..
<achandrashekar> is that normal
<johnny> yes it is
<johnny> it comes from tftp now
<johnny> so you can change it without updating the image
<achandrashekar> ahh..okay..
<achandrashekar> im not sure if you have run into this or not....
<johnny> are you sure you have a dhcp server?
<johnny> i don't know what the ubuntu install screen that gives you options looks like
<johnny> so i don't know whta ltsp-server in that context means
<achandrashekar> i wonder if i explicitly have to tell dhcp to use a certain interface
<johnny> so.. first.. you sure you have a dhcp server?
<achandrashekar> yeah..dhcp-server is installed...because an /etc/init.d/dhcp-server restart initiates
<achandrashekar> or works...sorry for vagueness
<johnny> and you have an /etc/ltsp/ for dhcp ?
<achandrashekar> yes
<johnny> cuz the dhcp-server script uses that if available from my understanding
<johnny> i only use dnsmasq.. so i've never looked at it..
<johnny> sorry.. i don't use the common use case obviously :)
<achandrashekar> the weirdness might be the interface itself..it is an emachine..so im wondering if i should pop in another card..and disable on board nvidia ethernet
<johnny> onboard nvidia ethernet is a good idea
<achandrashekar> to disable it...you mean.
<achandrashekar> ??
<johnny> i think you need to edit the dhcpd config file
<achandrashekar> i see...
<johnny> make sure it is listening in the proper interface
<achandrashekar> right..
<achandrashekar> where is that done...again?
<johnny> on the other interface, it will conflict with any other dhcp servers you have going, if you don't do it right
<johnny> i just told you :)
<johnny> i'm not booted in the hardy right now.. don't recall the exact file name, but you should notice it in /etc/ltsp
<johnny> it has dhcpd in the name
<achandrashekar> oh right..sorry..a abit tired here.. :)
<johnny> achandrashekar, i'm a gentoo user normally.. i just happened to do a somewhat specialized ltsp install on an ubuntu machine
<johnny> and use ubuntu on my laptop..
<achandrashekar> so the recommendation to disable the on board nvidia ethernet you recommend.
<johnny> so.. i'm not expert on the ubuntu/debian stuff in general..
<achandrashekar> gentoo is cool stuff :)
<johnny> no.. don't disable it :)
<johnny> unless it doesn't work
<achandrashekar> oh..use the onboard nvidia ethernet..are they good?
<johnny> onboard any nic is good for me :)
<achandrashekar> im not so up on hardware these days.
<johnny> go onbord ethernet :)
<achandrashekar> just curious as to why.
<johnny> it rarely is problematic
<johnny> i use onboard everything except video
<achandrashekar> i see.
<johnny> hell.. even onboard video.. if it has open drivers
<johnny> i'm not a big gamer.. so these machines with onboard 64mb video.. are just fine!
<achandrashekar> yep that too is nvidia
<johnny> it makes me sad to use the nvidia drivers :(
<johnny> but i do need a little bit of 3d
<johnny> hopefully the open 3d driver will be better soon
<johnny> they are getting there..
<johnny> but intel and ati stuff really leads the path
<johnny> intel in particular has the best open source drivers for video
<johnny> if i was doing any sort of business related install that didnt need heavy graphics.. i'd always choose intel
<johnny> cuz they dont' sell seperate graphics cards..
<johnny> :(
<johnny> maybe some day they will..
<achandrashekar> i remember when ati was vilified by linux peeps approx 5 years ago.. but things have changed.
<johnny> well i didn't use them
<johnny> until the ati dirver started working for real hardware
<johnny> somebody gave me a dual head dvi out card
<johnny> for our machine at red emma's
<achandrashekar> cool
<johnny> also my ltsp install machine..
<johnny> and i made it work with the open soure drivers with 3d and dual head
<johnny> and i was happy
<achandrashekar> you are definitely the champion here..for always being on :)
<johnny> i keep odd hours!
<achandrashekar> how do you stay awake all these hours
<achandrashekar> lol
<johnny> it's 2:40am
<achandrashekar> yeah 11:39 here
<achandrashekar> in L.A.
<johnny> well.. i like the quietness of night
<achandrashekar> same here..
<johnny> easier to get work done
<johnny> altho now that i do stuff from home..
<achandrashekar> thinking about going back to IT though.. teaching is fun..but so is money :)
<johnny> it sucks being worried that you'll get that phone call
<achandrashekar> lol...i remember those days as well...
<johnny> IT for money.. i don't think i could do it
<achandrashekar> i hear ya..i hated the 56 mile drive to work
<johnny> they'll be like.. OMG my site is down.. or omg internet is down at the store
<achandrashekar> one way
<johnny> IT is no fun unless it is for a good cause
<johnny> i would never do it
<johnny> EVER
<johnny> web is hard enough :)
<johnny> IT means actually going somewhere
<johnny> whenever something is down
<achandrashekar> some how making that 4 billion dollar company a 5 billion dollar company just wasnt working for me anymore
<johnny> yeah.. no way
<johnny> i just can't
<achandrashekar> i teach math now....when kids do get it, it is awesome
<johnny> i like managing our little shop
<johnny> it's fun
<achandrashekar> somehow...its very rewarding to see these kids from this low socio-economic area make it.
<achandrashekar> kind of evens the playing field. :)
<johnny> for a coffeeshop.. we sure have alot of tech
<achandrashekar> that is cool
<johnny> custom RoR scheduling app for people to schedule shifts
<johnny> open source point of sale software
<achandrashekar> nice
<johnny> written by one of the mebers
<johnny> members*
<achandrashekar> touch screen?
<johnny> no
<johnny> we use that same computer for general internet browsing too
<johnny> and ltsp :)
<achandrashekar> i see.
<johnny> it coudl use a touch screen i guess
<achandrashekar> do mind me asking "where" this is ?
<johnny> but .. that would never work for us
<johnny> baltimore , maryland
<johnny> http://www.redemmas.org
<achandrashekar> is it nice there?? we have concrete and more concrete..
<johnny> so do we :(
<johnny> not as bad as yours for sure
<johnny> you're only like 10 minutes away from concrete
<johnny> by car
<achandrashekar> nice site!
<johnny> we also have wireless.. so i set that up
<achandrashekar> the whole ddwrt thing?? or a system with a wireless nic in it?
<johnny> openwrt
<johnny> i wouldn't use ddwrt
<johnny> openwrt is more extensible
<johnny> ddwrt does a bit too much
<achandrashekar> yeah..ill have try that.
<johnny> i actually used coova
<johnny> cuz it had a built in captive portal
<achandrashekar> i tried to use the mesh capability..and it was so so
<johnny> and is built on top of openwrt
<johnny> so we have a terms of service thing
<johnny> and a plea for them to buy something :)
<achandrashekar> bookfair link not working..but the other stuff is very cool.
<johnny> it'll be back up soon
<johnny> so.. i joined up with them almost a year ago
<johnny> been interesting learning to be a barista
<achandrashekar> yeah i bet!
<johnny> i used to hang out at coffeehouses.. now i help run one :)
<johnny> im trying to get some space at our other venue
<achandrashekar> We have place out here known as the Coffee Klatch..and heather supposedly united states barista champion
<johnny> we have a partnership with a local methodist church
<johnny> we cook our baked goods in their food safe certified kitchin :)
<johnny> and now we host events in the big room..
<achandrashekar> linux, coffee, how can you beat that??
<achandrashekar> :)
<johnny> there's another place or 3 that does it
<johnny> one is canada, it has the word linux in the name
<johnny> altho we are different in that we are worker owned
<johnny> it's something i always wanted to do back home.. before i moved up here
<johnny> my girlfriend's brother is one of the founding collective members ...
<johnny> that's how i knew about it ..
<achandrashekar> johnny: you might wanna check that coffee klatch place out...in san dimas california on the net...im told they are one of the best in the country
<achandrashekar> mike the owner is former chemist :)
<johnny> it's interesting to see such a radical oriented space, being so public..
<achandrashekar> it sounds like you are having fun with it
<johnny> our folks have even been on the frontpage of main paper in the city
<achandrashekar> that is cool!
<achandrashekar> where does the name come from?
<johnny> uhmm..
<johnny> http://redemmas.org/section/About/emma/
<achandrashekar> yep...reading...
<achandrashekar> emma goldman ;)
<achandrashekar> rtfm...lol
<achandrashekar> yeah that is cool
<johnny> http://flickr.com/photos/h1113/2207915321/  there's a picture of two of my terminals ..
<johnny> http://flickr.com/photos/h1113/2207915321/
<johnny> oops
<johnny> the caption is incorrect.. just normal people i'm sure..
<achandrashekar> ha ha
<achandrashekar> nice
<johnny> http://flickr.com/photos/gavinmusic/1417846258/
<johnny> we're pretty public with our presence.. as you can see from the giant sign..
<achandrashekar> anything that is not Micro$haft is these days :)
<johnny> all sorts of people come through
<achandrashekar> my fiance would be in love with that place....she is the avid reader..
<johnny> well our coffee and food ain't bad either..
<johnny> some of the best and cheapest in the area
<achandrashekar> we are very all tired of $tarbucks here..
<johnny> there's a small premium for all the organic stuff we use.. but you can get a medium cup of shade grown, fair trade coffee that is mighty tasty for 1.60
<achandrashekar> the coffee shop here in town gave coffee away for free when starbucks was closed.. and btw..that is a great price for fair trade
<achandrashekar> well..ill know where to stop by in baltimore :)
<johnny> well.. on that note...  here's where i wnt to setup a mobile ltsp lab ...
<johnny> err moveable..
<achandrashekar> laptops maybe?
<johnny> http://redemmas.org/cms_media/IMG_1808.JPG
<johnny> was thinking moving tables
<johnny> with power strips and hubs attached
<johnny> since we have many events there already
<achandrashekar> pretty church
<achandrashekar> well johnny i gotta get some z's here...before trying again...i do appreciate the help as always, and pleasure talking to you. :)
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to configure ltsp to use the dhcp server from one machine but boot from another.  What do I put in the dhcp.conf file to say get files from a second computer ?
<johnny> i think you want next-server ..
<johnny> i know it is documented in the installed ltsp example
<neil_d> johnny: I will try and find it
<neil_d> hi my dhcp on 192.168.1.254 is trying to get the clients to boot from 192.168.1.10, I have setup the 'next-server' option for the dhcp and according to wireshark it seems to be working.  but the client isn't booting :(  the tftp file doesn't seem to be being sent.  what is the actual name of the file on the server ?
<ogra> it lies in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/
<ogra> tftp path should be /ltsp/i386
<ogra> (resulting in a: filename "/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0"; stanza)
<neil_d> ogra: its there so I did generate it correctly. :)
<neil_d> is there any way to check the tftp server is going ?
<ogra> grep tftp /etc/inetd.conf
<ogra> on the server
<neil_d> there is an entry.
<ogra> your next-server is properly pointing to the right machine ?
<neil_d> yes
<neil_d> the DHCP offer packet includes the correct 'next server' info.
<ogra> but you dont get a kernel ?
<neil_d> nope! the clients tftp load times out :(  and I see no attemp in wireshark to connect :(
 * neil_d but I could miss that I suppose.
<ogra> the dhcp server and thinc client network are on the same network segment ?
<neil_d> yes
<ogra> so your ltsp server has only one NIC, right ?
<neil_d> yes
<ogra> if you install a tftp client on another machine, can you get pxelinux.0 manually ?
<neil_d> I don't know.  I will start one up, is there a client likely to be installed ?
<ogra> sudo apt-get install tftp-hpa
<ogra> that will get you a client
<neil_d> ok I have it installed
<ogra> tftp <serverip>
<ogra> then enter: get /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<ogra> at the prompt
<ogra> hot ctrl+d to exit
<ogra> and check if it lies in your dir
<ogra> s/hot/hit/
<neil_d> ok done that and it did load it in.  So I suppose this must mean there is a problem with the dhcp ?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> are you sure there is only one dhcpd running in your network ?
<neil_d> yep!  I have had a fedora 4 dhcp server running for years now.  I have been thinking of updateing its OS but its my main file server, and I really don't want to upset it.
<ogra> you cant run two dhcp servers in one network and have proper netbooting
<ogra> fix that and it will work
<neil_d> ogra: oh I know that, that is why I have trying to get a seperate DHCP server to the LTSP tftp server configured.
<ogra> (thats why we default to a two NIC setup and run the thin client network on a dedicated interface with its own dhcpd)
<ogra> (and thus on a completely separate netwirk)
<ogra> *network
<ogra> can you ping the ltsp server from the dhcp machine?
<neil_d> I now the default is two nics, but this is just a testing system, and I won't be using it that much.  The main system (with two nics) is somewhere else.
<neil_d> yep
<ogra> well, there must be a second dhcpd somewhere
<neil_d> I don't think so or none of the computers would boot correctly as they all rely on DHCP to configure there connections.
<ogra> they do netbooting ?
<neil_d> no, they have dynamic IP, except the one I am using for the ltsp server, its DHCP configuration sets a static IP.
<ogra> ok
<ogra> you dont have a dhcpd running on the ltsp server either i suppose ?
<neil_d> there isn't even one installed.
<ogra> weird
<neil_d> is there a terminal program that does the same job as wireshark ?
<ogra> tcpdump
<neil_d> ogra: not installed on the DHCP computer. :(
<neil_d> ogra: thanks for the help.   I got to go to bed now 1:33am here.
<ogra> i'm here every day usually ...
<neil_d> bye for now.
<ukubuntu> apologies if  this has been asked before but did the edubuntu team have a session in Ubuntu week?
<ogra> nope
<ukubuntu> Thank you ogra,
<ukubuntu> I see there is no Live CD planned, in order to show edu facilities the system, I guess the best way is to bring in a laptop, or can you suggest another way?
<ogra> sadly no
<ukubuntu> OK thanks
<ogra> well, you can use a liveCD and install edubuntu-desktop fro the net in the runing session
<ogra> *from
<ukubuntu> heheh, if I were as good as you! :D
<juliux> hey ogra
<ogra> hey juliux, thanks for handholding my mother yesetrday :)
<juliux> ogra, btw take some euros withyou too prag;)
<ogra> oh, right
<juliux> ogra, it was your mother?
<ogra> we'll need to find a printer for the form
<ogra> biggi is my mom :)
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i thought my parents are modern, but they are not in the irc;)
<ogra> well, i've set it up for her :)
<juliux> ogra, i will bring a form with me to prag
<ogra> great
<juliux> my parents have jabber accounts but they don't use them
<ogra> i have the form as pdf i think
<ogra> we just need to print it
<juliux> ok
<juliux> on friday i am a helper for the claires so we will have a printer;)
<RichEd> ogra: you on for the intel call tomorrow ?
<ogra> do i have a choice :P
<RichEd> not really since colin will not be there ... damn silly time zones
<ogra> damn silly uk holidays
<RichEd> well chat to you tomorrow ... still getting my head straight ... see you then
<ogra> right, final image is up btw
<achandrashekar> morning.
<johnny> mornin
<achandrashekar> johnny: i forgot to ask a question about whether flash and java would work if i build the 32 bit clients..i think you had mentioned something about that.
<johnny> not sure about java.. don't use it
<achandrashekar> i just simply need jre
<johnny> 32bit clients has nothing to do with it
<johnny> the problem is 64bit server
<achandrashekar> i see.
<achandrashekar> i guess installing the 32 bit version of ubuntu will solve many of these headaches
<achandrashekar> so i wont see the overall benefits of the 64bit x2
<achandrashekar> damn
<johnny> it is possible to work
<johnny> but really.. not many benefits to 64bit for normal desktop work as far as i've heard
<johnny> if i could do my server over again... i'd do it 32bit
<johnny> achandrashekar, this is what you get for relying on proprietary technologies
<johnny> the open source flash and java implementations will work on 64bit
<johnny> but because the proprietary implementations have been working good enough for most people
<johnny> not enough time has been spent on them
<johnny> adobe is slowly opening up more and more tho
<achandrashekar> yeah....good ol closed source... yuck
<achandrashekar> i see....and Im guessing you installed the 32bit version of the OS on your 64 bit server right?
<johnny> no.. i said i wish i did
<achandrashekar> oh..so you did go with the 64 bit, and then built the 32 bit client...and that is off 7.10??
<johnny> my terminals don't have sound, otherwise i prolly would have already
<johnny> 7.10 and now 8.04
<achandrashekar> btw..found the place to change the which interface dhcp is to listen on -> /etc/default/dhcp
<johnny> so.. you got taht workin?
<achandrashekar> going in 10 mins to work
<achandrashekar> and ill let ya know
<achandrashekar> if it works.
<achandrashekar> the huge problem is i cant trust the other admin with ldap implementation i did before... and that is why im hoping a 2gb system can power like 20 systems
<achandrashekar> but i doubt it will
<achandrashekar> so i might have to split the lab up
<achandrashekar> into two parts with two systems
<achandrashekar> and then have him manage accounts on both or something psychotic like that
<achandrashekar> any suggestions on an idea to make it work with that many systems - approx 34 in that lab?
<johnny> ldap seems the best way?
<achandrashekar> yeah...this guy cant be trusted with it though.
<achandrashekar> just seems to mess things up worse...im sure youll remember the power cord debacle i posted up.
<johnny> fire him?
<achandrashekar> lol...im sure they are on their way.
<achandrashekar> i was made a strange offer of sorts..
<achandrashekar> how would i like being "out" of the classroom and dealing with tech..is how they approached it.
<achandrashekar> i h8 deals like that though
<achandrashekar> they dont have to get service...being cheap.
<achandrashekar> :)
<achandrashekar> but then again..its what you love to do i suppose..after  seeing the place you work at..it was pretty incredible to see what you do..
<achandrashekar> so i might just tend that way.
<johnny> i'm having trouble finding local open source geeks ..
<johnny> the only geeks i know.. are the kinds who spend lots of time on forensics and security
<johnny> which is not exactly that useful to me
<achandrashekar> yeah...the linux world has changed a bit..a lot of the guys have now gone into corporate
<achandrashekar> and the "homebrew" ones are disappearing
<johnny> i'd rather have some of the folks with corporate implementation jobs than security peeps :)
<johnny> security peeps are useless for jump starting stuff
<achandrashekar> yeah..they know wireshark and nessus..and that is it.
<johnny> dont forget reading bugtraq (or whatever is hot these days)
<achandrashekar> all right johnny im gonna sign off for a sec here..and drive into work.
<achandrashekar> see you back in a bit
<achandrashekar> well with some figuring out, it turns out network slowness was due the nvidia network card that comes with motherboard...it uses forcedeath, and that was causing issues. I chose to simply plugin another network card, and all is okay now.
<johnny> hmm.. i use forcedeth here.. no problems
<johnny> odd
<johnny> but it's not under heavy load
<johnny> maybe that'd the difference
<privet> upgraded my aging FC4 with LTSP 4.2 to a new ubuntu 8.4.   some new thing to learn!
<privet> the test PXE client boots fine, I see a "ubuntu knight rider splash" screen
<privet> and then I get dropped in a busybox "ash"
<privet> from the Wiki the default is for LDB to be SCREEN_01, right?
<privet> *LDM
<johnny> no
<johnny> SCREEN_07
<johnny> SCREEN_01 is always ash
<johnny> but it's not the good one
<johnny> if you want a proper shell
<johnny> do SCREEN_NN  where NN is not 01 or 07
<johnny> i wish i could figure out why this silly machine won't read my dnsmasq config
<johnny> err
<johnny> won't read my lts.conf from tftp
<johnny> which i think might be related to dnsmasq
<privet> johnny: okay, so perhaps SCREEN_08 = ldm
<privet> ?
<johnny> why
<johnny> SCREEN_07 is default to ldm
<johnny> you don't even have to set it
<privet> that is the thing
<johnny> afaik
<privet> then it is not working
<privet> I only get one "tty" and that gives me a ash
<johnny> does it flash like i tries X?
<johnny> maybe your settings are brokenz
<johnny> set SCREEN_02=shell
<johnny> and try to check into that
<johnny> try to start ldm manually
<privet> well, I do get the  "ubuntu night rider splash" screen
<johnny> you can turn thta off
<privet> and then, yes: t flashses and I get the ash
<johnny> if you wanna see all the bootup messages
<johnny>  it's in the pxelinux.cfg/defautl file
<privet> should I start it from that ash or onthe actual server?
<johnny> from the SCREEN_02
<johnny> as i said :)
<johnny> set that
<johnny> to shell
<johnny> and remove quiet splash from pxelinux.cfg/default
<achandrashekar> johnny: okay...have one system connected to switch with the ltsp server...For some reason the performance is very slow...
<achandrashekar> jhonny: when doing a top..i dont see the memory or processors being overloaded by anything..so im not sure where to begin to debug here.
<johnny> try just transfering a big file maybe?
<achandrashekar> the ltsp server performance is fine, the ping times to google from the ltsp client is acceptable, but the client itself when launching a browser or whatever takes at least 15-20 seconds
<privet> mounting /rofs on /rot/rofs failed: invalid argument
<privet> target filesystem does not have /sbin/init
<privet> johnny: those errors mean anything to you.
<privet> I suspect I have some NFS config lying around...
 * privet takes a step back and start over...
<johnny> ltsp doesn't use nfs by default
<johnny> on ubuntu
<johnny> i am heading out to get some foodz.. but i'll be somewhat back after that
<killsalad> hi all, right now i'm writing a paper about LTSP, and i stuck with section which i called limitations of clients, please tell me what else can I plug to client beside printer and usb stic?
<killsalad> ok - is it possible to burn cd on terminal?
<LaserJock> yes it is
<LaserJock> do you mean specifically from a thin client?
<killsalad> ok from thin client which has a cd burner
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not sure
<LaserJock> that might be pretty difficult to do
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think the data could be transferred fast enough over the netwrok
<LaserJock> I don't know alot about LTSP though
<stgraber> Most thin clients don't have CD/DVD drives anyway and indeed I wouldn't try it :)
#edubuntu 2009-04-27
<ogra> nubae1, i dont like kiwi because it completely breaks the concept of ltsp5 to integrate deeply with the distro and through that improve the upstream packages, because it reimplements ltsp4 on a different level and because it prevents any kind of upstream contribution through suse users ...
<ogra> nubae1, it has *noting at all* to do with paths but with selfish attitude and breaking of concepts
<ogra> nubae1, its great that it exists for the users wanting it but its a 100% fork
<alkisg> ogra, if I made something similar with ubuntu, i.e. a live ubuntu dvd with ltsp preinstalled and ready to function, and with some edu* packages installed, would I be able to redistribute it without having to call it with a name other than "ubuntu"?
<highvoltage> ogra: someone was arguing yesterday that it isn't a fork, but I agree with you that it's clearly a fork.
<ogra> well, i dont mind the fork that much, but the rest
<ogra> good blog post btw :)
<tsurc> good morning all :)
<highvoltage> thanks ogra, I didn't know how you'd react to it (or anyone else for that matter)
<highvoltage> but I just needed to say something about it at least
<tsurc> does anyone know the reasons for having defining a terminal in the /etc/hosts file? I'm having a problem where if our internal dns server is down we get a grey screen
<ogra> ltsp5 doesnt use DNS at all, ltsp4 where you actually needed that for the highly insecure XDMCP connection it uses was never supported in ubuntu
<tsurc> ah sorry I should have been clearer, I'm on a box with ltsp 4.2 on, my question was less about fixing the problem (as I soon fixed it by updating the /etc/hosts file and restoring internal dns) but more about understanding why this would happen
<tsurc> I guess I'm on the wrong channel... #ltsp?
<ogra> well, even in #ltsp its a matter of luck to get ltsp4 support, ltsp4 is dead since 4 years
<ogra> the last security fixes were in 2005 ... running ltsp4 anywhere is just adding a big security hole to your system
<tsurc> like I said I was more about curiosity and better understanding that support :)
<tsurc> maybe its one of those things that I needn't concern myself with
<ogra> XDMCP looks up the hostname and IP on connect
<ogra> if it cant find either it cant start
<ogra> well, it can start but not connect to any remote display manager
<ogra> so what you see is the local start of the X server ...
<tsurc> ah right, so if a client is not in /etc/hosts... and not in DNS (read they weren't in dns anyway, but I guess the xdmcp server was expecting "some" response as opposed to "no" response) then the xdmcp server will not allow the connect
<ogra> right
<tsurc> and the difference in the way ltsp5 does it?
<ogra> it uses ssh
<ogra> not XDMCP
<tsurc> so you tunnel the users x server session to the client machines x server
<ogra> right, which means for example you dont need to have X running on the server
<ogra> and you cant run a tcpdump from anywhere in your network and produce screenshots of password captures from it like with XDMCP
<tsurc> ah cool :)
<tsurc> but you have the overhead of everything running through ssh... small price to pay though I guess :)
<ogra> you can switch encryption off for the actual X traffic with LDM_DIRECTX=True in lts.conf
<tsurc> yeah I read that one somewhere
<tsurc> and this makes ldm revert to xdmcp?
<ogra> that will only keep the password and feature communication (ltspfs etc) in ssh, but your payload X traffic will be redirected through a plain DISPLAY forwarding
<tsurc> nice :)
<ogra> so at least the password handshake is more secure than XDMCP ... i wouldnt advise my users to do any onlinebanking in that ode though ;)
<tsurc> your all very very clever people.... I really wouldnt know where to start, lol
<ogra> *mode
<tsurc> thank for your help :)
<alkisg> ogra: if I took the ubuntu desktop cd, and installed a lot of educational apps into it (from the ubuntu repositories), and installed ltsp-server and build an ltsp chroot, and used dnsmasq instead of dhcpd3-server to be able to function as a live-ltsp-server with a dynamic IP, and produced a live dvd with all that, would I be permitted to redistribute the .iso and still call it Ubuntu? Or is what I'm thinking yet another distro?
<ogra> ubuntu-edu-ltsp-remix ? :)
<alkisg> Yeah, sure :)
<alkisg> I can find hosting, and I think it'll be useful, but I don't want to get into trouble with the naming thing...
<ogra> http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr -> see the "what is a remix" section
<alkisg> Ahhh ok looking...
<alkisg> Yup, ogra, I think you're the goddad (if that's what it's called) of my remix :) "ubuntu-edu-ltsp-remix" it is!
<ogra> :)
<alkisg> I think doing a remix isn't too hard, is it?
<ogra> well, depends how you do it :)
<alkisg> Hmmm any links for a how-to or something?
<ogra> just changing the iso is quite easy
<ogra> look for LiveCDCustomization on the wiki
<alkisg> Thanks ogra! I think I just found out what to do in the summer vacations... :P
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageModification has some hints about how to edit a squashfs
<ogra> (note this doesnt use an iso, you need the mkisofs magic from the wiki howto for isos)
 * alkisg is reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ...
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi.  i upgraded from 8.10 ltsp edubuntu to 9.04 ltsp edubuntu and now have no flash
<Ahmuck-Sr> i did a ltsp-build-client
<svenstaro> Yo
#edubuntu 2009-04-28
<thismamacooks200> fresh jaunty upgrade, cheese doesn't find my webcam, camorama doesn't find /dev/video0 (I have no /dev/vid* anything). lsbusb reports a "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0545:800c Xirlink, Inc. Veo StingRay"
<LaserJock> nubae: ping
<zerothis> how often has this happened? <http://digg.com/linux_unix/Proprietary_Software_Can_Kill_You?FC=PRCK4>
<Lns> zerothis: the more people depend on software, the more it will be in control (rather, the ones who create/distribute it)
<Lns> so choose your license / vendor wisely.
#edubuntu 2009-04-29
<blkdg> hello, as of 9.4, do i need to download ubuntu, then the educational apps?
<blkdg> is there a way to get one iso with everything?
<Svenstaro> no.
<Lns> blkdg: http://www.edubuntu.org/Download :)
<blkdg> ok, step one download the ubuntu iso, then burn it, reboot with it and then download the packages, right? if so, how do i make a live edubuntu cd.  I have one from a few years back, and i want to be able to run gcompris from a live cd.  what do i do?
<blkdg> am i misreading the page? Start by downloading and installing Ubuntu 9.04, then you may install the Edubuntu educational layer one of the following ways: which is fine, but how do i make it live?
<Svenstaro> The way it currently is, it is rather complicated.
<Svenstaro> At least for a user.
<Lns> blkdg: edubuntu *used to be* it's own distro, with its own livecd, but now it's more of an 'add-on layer' for ubuntu. not sure if there's any current liveCD/DVD for it.
<blkdg> looks like i should have paid attention , the last edubuntu iso i used as 6.x and it worked except for a gcompris bug, but there was a workaround for it.
<blkdg> thanks for your help
<Lns> blkdg: np...and tbh the scope of what edubuntu is and does, is still sort of under community review
<blkdg> tbh
<Lns> a lot of people still believe edubuntu = ubuntu+ltsp
<blkdg> ?
<Lns> which the ltsp portion was taken out and put directly into ubuntu, now edubuntu is simply educational applications + themes for ubuntu
<Lns> but edubuntu is actually supposed to refer to the project itself, and ubuntu edu'
<Lns> err..
<Lns> 'ubuntu-edu' is what you call the actual application collection(s)
<blkdg> ok. how far back was edubuntu an all in one iso?
<Lns> hmm...i want to say until hardy (8.04), but i'm not sure
<blkdg> ok, thanks again
#edubuntu 2009-04-30
<tenderjuicy> hi there
<tenderjuicy> is anyone home? i have a question to ask
<tenderjuicy> hi ther
<tenderjuicy> anybody here?
<alkisg> !ask | tenderjuicy
<ubottu> tenderjuicy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tenderjuicy> i set up iTalc-master on edubuntu but it cannot access edubuntu clients (which has italc-client installed automatically). im taling about edubuntu 8.04. im not using thin clients
<alkisg> I don't think autodetection works in 8.04, you need to add the italc ppa sources, or get ica-launcher and italc-launcher from a later version (e.g. from jaunty)
<alkisg> italc ppa: https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-italc-devel/+archive/ppa
<tenderjuicy> i can add the IP address of each workstation, that's no problem with me
<alkisg> ok then, what's the problem?
<tenderjuicy> but when i assigned fixed IP address to the clients, port 5900 is removed when i do netstat -pant
<alkisg> Ah, you need to also transfer the keys
<alkisg> The clients need to have the public key of the server, did you do that?
<tenderjuicy> but port 5800 is open listening on ly to 127.0.0.0
<tenderjuicy> yes i did
<tenderjuicy> when i enable roaming on clients, port 5900 is back
<alkisg> what's roaming?
<tenderjuicy> i copied public keys for teachers from the servers to the clients
<alkisg> Installation should be similar to the chroot installation described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/iTalc
 * alkisg gotta go
#edubuntu 2009-05-01
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi.  i've got a problem.  anything that prints, a notice shows up on all the thin clinets.  this is a bit of a problem
#edubuntu 2009-05-03
<Coup> hi
<Coup> can anyone tell me the apt sources list entries for edubuntu ?
#edubuntu 2010-05-03
<isforinsects> mhall119:  I like your myst-like game idea.
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> maybe one day I'll have the time to make it a reality
<isforinsects> bencrisford: No worries.  The team doesn't have special access to bzr anyway.  Doesn't the edubuntu advocacy team have a repo somewhere?
<isforinsects> mhall119: I would be interested in working on the art/imersion parts.  Also, I would be willing to brainstorm/write puzzles to solve.  I don't believe my python-foo is strong enough to implement that part.
<isforinsects> I'm pretty partial to pyturtle (aka logo)
<mhall119> isforinsects: cool, coming up with puzzle ideas i'll definitely need help with
<mhall119> maybe I'll make a prototype that people can use to build their own levels
<isforinsects> mhall119: write up a spec
<isforinsects> That is easy for me to commit to working on.
<isforinsects> I am working on a spec for a program to explore atomic chemistry.
<mhall119> have you seek katomix?
<mhall119> or something like that
<mhall119> there's also a periodic table program in the KDE-edu suite
<isforinsects> Choose how many of what elements to put into the workspace, and see them combine into molecules while showing representations of the various valence electron levels.
<isforinsects> I reviewed all that I could find.
<mhall119> oh that would be cool
<isforinsects> I just looked at screenshots of katomics unfortunately, I didn't want to install enough kde stuff to run it.
<isforinsects> There are a good number of periodic table applications.  And a great number of HARD CORE molecular modeling applications.
<isforinsects> But none inbetween.
<isforinsects> my goals are to invote deeper intuitive understanding of the relationships of the facts displayed on a periodic table and the chemical interactions.
<bencrisford> isforinsects: there is a bzr branch for the team, for marketing materials etc.
<bencrisford> I thought I made it so any member of the team could push to it
<isforinsects> It's pretty easy for those who are 'left-brain' learners to pick up fundimental understandings of atomic chemistry.
<isforinsects> for which team?  the edubuntu team in general?
<bencrisford> the edubuntu-advocacy team
<isforinsects> https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-advocacy/+related-software
<isforinsects> ?
<bencrisford> isforinsects: https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-advocacy/+junk/edubuntu-advocacy
<bencrisford> the readme explains everything I think
 * bencrisford needs sleep, later guys
<bencrisford> :)
<mhall119> isforinsects: if you want to help me brainstorm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhall119/PythonGameIdea
<mhall119> etaliverto:^^
<isforinsects> mhall119: updated
<isforinsects> anyone still awake?
<mhall119> highvoltage: you lied
<mhall119> I think
<mhall119> it looks like Ubiquity does use lsb-release
<mhall119> maybe not
<mhall119> it gets distro name from there, but I'm not sure where it's using it
<mhall119> then it's getting something else from /cdrom/.disk/info
<mhall119> dang this code is all over the place
<mhall119> making changes to one of those (or both) did the trick, the install now says it's installing Qimo, rather than Xubuntu
<mhall119> I'll try changing lsb-release back and see if it still works
<mhall119> I probably owe you an apology
<highvoltage> mhall119: lsb_release has the same information whetheer you're using Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Cubuntu or Lubuntu, so we can safely assume it's not lsb_release :)
<alkisg> cubuntu?!!
<etaliverto> Morning all, mhall119 - will look at that wiki page after my first coffee :)
<highvoltage> alkisg: yes, cubuntu. that's xubuntu with a typo :)
<alkisg> highvoltage: heh, google says that there is indeed an unmaintained cubuntu (console ubuntu)  :)
<zerlgi> Edubuntu FTW. thanks highvoltage & team.
<highvoltage> thanks zerlgi
<highvoltage> zerlgi: I blog about it a lot but stgraber did just as much :)
<zerlgi> ... sure.
<zerlgi> Revolution Linux #ftw
<stgraber> hehe
<highvoltage> :)
<bencrisford> :( I've been putting off all my school-work/OW-prep until today..  and now im starting to regret it
<frederickjh>  Hi all!  I am looking to up grade my LTSP server that we are using at home. It is a P4 3.2Ghz.  Things have slowed down considerable upgrading to ltsp-5 on Ubuntu so I am wondering if anyone out there has any advice regarding performance differences between Intel DualCore (multiple cores) and Intel Core 2 Duo (multiple processors).
<zerlgi> Intel dualCore or CoreDuo is only 32-bit capable, Core2Duo is usually 64-bit capable.
<zerlgi> check for L1 Cache size. That is probably the most important issue for a multi-core system.
<zerlgi> ... ie never, ever use a Celeron.
<zerlgi> ... imho, 32-bit is fine, how many 64-bit compatible thin-clients are there anyway?
<frederickjh> How big a L1 cache?
<frederickjh> The ones I am looking at have a L2 cache of 3M or 2M. I do not see a mention of L1 cache.
<mhall119> thanks highvoltage, I'm gonna have to make a wiki of all these little bits of info that aren't documented anywhere
<isforinsects> morning all
<mhall119> morning isforinsects
<bencrisford> morning isforinsects ;)
<isforinsects> mhall119: did you take a look at my example exercise?
<mhall119> I did late last night, yes
<mhall119> I like it
<mhall119> writing an efficient sorting/cataloging algorithm is definitely something to include
<isforinsects> mhall119: I had a hard time sleeping last night (it's hot here). I ended up thinking about attaching symbolism to computer science constructs.
<isforinsects> A color and symbol on in-game objects to signify that said object's datatype.
<mhall119> hmm, interesting idea
<mhall119> I too was up thinking about it a lot
<mhall119> I've decided that we should use bzr to put all the snippets under version control, so they can undo changes
<mhall119> also, maybe in the future, they can collaborate with friends online, merging snippet changes back and forth
<bencrisford> mhall119: on friday i'm running an OW session on gaming, was wondering whether you'd like to briefly talk about qimo..?
<mhall119> I shold be able to
<bencrisford> at the moment I haven't included much about educational games in my prep
<mhall119> I'll be at work though
<mhall119> so no guarantees
<bencrisford> and it could be a good chance to spread the word about qimo
<mhall119> I need to finish Qimo 2.....
<bencrisford> mhall119: ok, I will prepare some stuff in case you cannot make it :)
<mhall119> I got part of the Ubiquity stuff done last night, need slides now
<mhall119> bencrisford: if you cover the games in Edubuntu, you'll pretty much cover what I have in Qimo
<bencrisford> mhall119: well at the moment, I haven't actually prepared anything about educational games
<bencrisford> then like 5 minutes ago it hit me that I really should :P
<bencrisford> then I thought of you :)
<mhall119> lol
<bencrisford> because there will probably be a load of people in the session with young kids
<mhall119> definitely talk about edubuntu too
<bencrisford> yeah, I will
<mhall119> I have my last final this week, then hopefully I'll have a final version of Qimo the following week
<mhall119> then I can finally upgrade my laptop to Lucid
<bencrisford> :)
<isforinsects> mhall119: As for structure, I was thinking that we could do this as a classic myst style hypercard stack point-and-click for navigation and create all of the exercises so they are pretty stand-alone.
<sbalneav> Morning all!
<isforinsects> morning
<sbalneav> highvoltage: ping
<mhall119> isforinsects: that's kind of my idea too
<mhall119> it'll be easier that giving free range of motion
<sbalneav> \o/ Year end is over, my life is returning to normal
<sbalneav> win 2
<sbalneav> win 2
<mhall119> sbalneav: lucky
<sbalneav> buh
<mhall119> I have one final left
<sbalneav> University?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> finally finishing my bachelor's degree
<sbalneav> Congrats!
<mhall119> thanks, one more year to go, if I can get all the classes I need without a scheduling conflict
<highvoltage> sbalneav: pong
<highvoltage> mhall119: wow, congratulations!
<sbalneav> highvoltage: So, year-end's over, and I can start getting back into the swing of things.  There's some package bugs I think I can fix, how does the new workflow work?  Should I update the package, post to my ppa, and have you or stgraber upload?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: basically, since you're part of the edubuntu council you're automatically part of edubuntu-dev as well
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Also, I'm going to pick this up again, and finish it off, so we can more onto re-working LDM: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ltsp/+spec/libpam-sshauth
<highvoltage> sbalneav: so you can technically upload any edubuntu-specific stuff at this stage, for other stuff it will need to be sponsored, the best way to do it is to create a bug if there isn't one already and to attach your debdiff to the bug report
<sbalneav> OK, I'll start in on that.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: it's quite easy, I think you already know how to do that but if you need any help give me a ping
<alkisg> Sorry for the offtopic, could someone tell me what's the correct preposition? "die of tumor" or "die from tumor"?
<mhall119> from I think
<alkisg> Thank you :)
<sbalneav> alkisg: "Died of a tumour" will also work.
<mhall119> that too
<stgraber> sbalneav: we have a rewritten ldm somewhere on LP btw
<stgraber> sbalneav: using a non-fullscreen greeter + plugin infrastructure for authentication
<stgraber> sbalneav: currently with a good old SSH (using expect) module and a RDP one
<stgraber> sbalneav: that's the work vvinet and simpoir made (finished last month IIRC)
<sbalneav> stgraber: Ah, cool
<isforinsects> mhall119: sorry I keep idling busy morning -_-
<sbalneav> love to see it, we'll plug the pam into that, then.
<stgraber> I haven't had much time to look at it yet though but if it's confirmed to work in a compatible way to what we have at the moment, I'll probably merge that into ldm-trunk soon
<isforinsects> mhall119: what's your major?
<stgraber> sbalneav: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~revolution-linux/ltsp/ldm-trunk-nlnet
<mhall119> isforinsects: information technology
<mhall119> it's like CS, only less math and theory
<mhall119> I couldn't transfer into the CS program with my AS degree for some reason
<sbalneav> mhall119: Trust me, unless you're doing something theoretical in your job, you'll NEVER use any of the math or theory.
<sbalneav> Queing theory in networking turns into: "Geez, time to upgrade to gigabit networking"
<sbalneav> Theory of Computation an Big-Oh notation turns into: "Why did you roll your own sort algorithm rather than use python's internal sort, you schmuck!"
<sbalneav> And database theory turns into "Meh, throw another index on that table"
<sbalneav> :)
<sbalneav> Every other problem gets solved by: "Guess we need more ram/cpu/hard disk"
<bencrisford> sbalneav: lol
<bencrisford> mhall119: saw you were asking about a U1 game store
<bencrisford> its on the brainstorm
<bencrisford> and in the ubuntu-gaming mailing list
<bencrisford> if you havent already seen it :)
<bencrisford> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gaming/msg00263.html
<isforinsects> sbalneav mhall119  well it's two different fields.  CS is proving math on a computer, programming is building things.
<isforinsects> I'm domewhere in the middle of the two schools: programing is fundimentally hard, programing is fundimentally easy.
<sbalneav> isforinsects: Programming is fundamentally bug-ridden :)
<isforinsects> heh
<mhall119> bencrisford: I hadn't seen it, but glad it's being discussed
<isforinsects> mhall119: since we're in the brainstorimg phase of the cycle, is there a cache of educational application ideas anywhere?
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<mhall119> sbalneav: with the exception of the math, I'm learning all those other things
<mhall119> it's really very little difference between the IT and CS coursework
<bencrisford> what are everyones thoughts on timetabling software?  because I think it would be a great thing to include in edubuntu
<bencrisford> at the moment me and a friend are planning on making a simple one
<bencrisford> and I thought edubuntu would be a great way to distribute it, schools could use it for class timetables and students for revision
<bencrisford> http://www.filebuzz.com/fileinfo/46408/iMagic_Timetable_Master.html - something like that
<sbalneav> bencrisford: We talking about calendaring/scheduling? Or Multiplication Tables?
<bencrisford> sbalneav: scheduling :), sorry should have made that clear :P
<sbalneav> Group calendaring would be handy.  We're currently examining Davical as the backend here at work.
<sbalneav> Evolution's CalDAV support will plug into that.
<bencrisford> sbalneav: ah ok, but I was thinking this could be specifically designed for class timetables and revision
<bencrisford> that way it can be more simple and quick and easy to use
<bencrisford> I was thinking you could also maybe have a feature where you say "I have a math exam coming up" and then if you dont include it in your revision
<bencrisford> it can say "dude, you gotta revise maths!"
<bencrisford> maybe without the "dude" though :)
<sbalneav> No, I think having the software address you as "Dude!" is absolutely mandatory.
<sbalneav> "Bro" or "Broheim" would also be acceptable.
<sbalneav> "Brobuntu"
<sbalneav> "Linux for Bro's"
<mhall119> "Dude you're getting an error!"
<mhall119> ln -s /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/dude
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> dude apt-get upgrade
<bencrisford> haha
<sbalneav> I love it.
<HedgeMage> hey, guys...
<HedgeMage> I could really use some help coming up with an alternative site design based on the new branding
<HedgeMage> I've been trying for days, but I got nothing
<sbalneav> Hmmmm.
 * HedgeMage grumbles
<sbalneav> "Needs more cowbell^H^H^H^Hpurple"
 * HedgeMage bops sbalneav 
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: no, et really, really doesn't :P
<sbalneav> Got a pointer to one of your ideas?
<sbalneav> I thought on go-live day the site looked new.
<HedgeMage> Only the one for the old branding -- I've got NOTHING for the new stuff
<HedgeMage> nah, they just changed the logo
<sbalneav> ah
<sbalneav> What's the name of the font being used now in the branding?
<HedgeMage> I have no clue, though the topic in #ubuntu-artwork indicates that its under a closed license so we can't use it in any way for the rest of the site :/
<bencrisford> :O that sucks
<bencrisford> HedgeMage: so you have the art?  but you're having trouble making it work in a design?
<HedgeMage> bencrisford: yeah, just got the logo like 2 days before launch (Canonical's doing, not highvoltage's) that's why the new site isn't up.
<bencrisford> ah ok
<highvoltage> hey HedgeMage!
<HedgeMage> (For anyone who's interested, I plan to still include the old-branding theme, because I like it better, as edubuntu-oldschool and you can change to it in your profile so you see what when logged in.)
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I feel like I'm letting you down :(  I have NO ideas for a theme with the new <muttered obscenities> logo.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: you're not, don't stress about it
<bencrisford> stgraber: a few weeks ago I asked you if I would be able to stick an edubuntu web button made by me on my blog and I think you said that was ok, what about on a friends site?  is that still OK or does it need to be like "official web buttons" only?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: the work that you've done still fixes most of the current bugs on the site
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: It would probably best to do the switch and then do the theme seperately
<bencrisford> that sounds like a better idea to me as well :D, the ubuntu website hasnt switched yet anyway
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: That works.  I'm swamped tonight (work and a critical bug I need to patch before drupal7 can go to beta), but tomorrow night after I get home from the dojo, I'll work on getting the new site rolled out if someone with access to put files and a DB on the server will be available late in the evening.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: I'll be here and ready.
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: awesome.  LF goes to bed about 8pm EDT, so I'd be ready around 9 or 10 depending on if he has trouble sleeping again.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: ok :)
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: it's a date then :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: kewlies!
#edubuntu 2010-05-04
<sbalneav> Evening all
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Ping
<highvoltage> sbalneav: Pong
<sbalneav> Hey, is the shuttlworth foundation still using/deploying ltsp?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: nope, they're work for the last few years have been all theoretical
<sbalneav> ah, ok
<sbalneav> so they're out of the lab business.
<highvoltage> yep
<sbalneav> highvoltage: OK, I've fixed both bugs in xaos, I'll get you to walk me through the upload process tomorrow.
<bencrisford> morning
<mgariepy> morning everyone
<mhall119> morning
<sbalneav> Morning all
<alkisg> Hi Scotty
<sbalneav> heya alkisg
<sbalneav> How goes life in the country of Epicurus?
<sbalneav> I've fixed a couple of bugs in an edu app last night.
<sbalneav> highvoltage: When you have a moment or two...
<highvoltage> sbalneav: ok great, what do you have currently?
<sbalneav> xaos is currently (in the repos) xaos_3.4-1ubuntu1
<sbalneav> I have xaos_3.4-1ubuntu2, which fixes:
<sbalneav> Bug #112927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112927 in xaos "Thread support not compiled in" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112927
<sbalneav> and:
<sbalneav> Bug #267127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267127 in xaos "desktop configuration file for xaos is broken?" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267127
<sbalneav> Tested, installed on my box at home, zoomed around in Fractals and freaked myself right out.
<sbalneav> "MY GOD, IT'S FULL OF STARS!!!"
<sbalneav> Here's my changelog entry, tell me if it's formatted okie
<sbalneav> xaos (3.4-1ubuntu2) lucid; urgency=low
<sbalneav>   * Enabled pthreads; closes #112927
<sbalneav>   * Changed StartupNotify=false in the .desktop file; closes #267127
<sbalneav>  -- Scott Balneaves <sbalneav@ltsp.org>  Mon, 03 May 2010 21:57:24 -0500
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> highvolt1ge: here?  Or still in network never land?
<sbalneav> :)
<highvolt1ge> sbalneav: am now :/
<highvolt1ge> sbalneav: let's try in about 2 hours if that's ok?
<sbalneav> Absolutement.
<highvolt1ge> coolermints.
<sbalneav> Ping me when you're available.
<highvolt1ge> will do
<Escoces> hi guys... i really need help here
<Escoces> i've got a fujitsu siemens SCALEO P desktop... and i'm trying to install ubuntu in it (mandriva and fedora aswell) but none of them recognise my WLAN... it works fine on my windows vista... but linux don't recognise my wireless... it doesn't even switch on the panel light
<Escoces> please does any one know what to do?
<bencrisford> Escoces: try running 'ifconfig' in terminal
<bencrisford> does wlan0 appear there?
<Escoces> i'm using windows now... i don't have any other way to conect to the internet besides wireless
<bencrisford> Escoces: ok, well when you get the chance - there a few commands you could run and the output could help us help you :)
<bencrisford> have you installed ubuntu?  or is this in a live CD
<Escoces> i did installed it, then i unistalled it and installed mandriva... but i can install it back
<bencrisford> well, alot of people have wireless trouble, but it can be overcome normally
<bencrisford> it shouldn't stop you installing
<bencrisford> do you happen to know what wireless card you have Escoces?
<Escoces> WLAN. 54 MBit (IEEE 802.11b/g)
<Escoces> you mean this?
<alkisg> Escoces: boot ubuntu/mandriva/whatever. Then, run this command:  lspci -nn
<alkisg> It will output a lot of lines. One of them will be your wireless card, e.g.:
<alkisg> 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection [8086:4229] (rev 61)
<alkisg> Use that number there [8086:4229] on google
<alkisg> E.g.: ubuntu 8086:4229
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8086 in initrd-tools "filesystem modules loaded unnecessarily?" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8086
<alkisg> Heh, ignore that
<alkisg> That google search will tell you what driver you need to install etc.
<Escoces> ok... i'll try that! thank you!
#edubuntu 2010-05-05
<HedgeMage> ping, highvoltage
<Ahmuck> i'd like to report a bug
<Ahmuck> nm
<Ahmuck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribus/+bug/575576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575576 in scribus "shape countour line editor not working correctly" [Undecided,New]
<Ahmuck> bugs posted in edubuntu are reported in ubuntu as well?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: pong
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: gah, I'm on my way to bed.  I'll catch you tomorrow night if I can -- otherwise Thursday after I get back from the dojo?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: heh, I just woke up
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: I don't have your schedule open in front of me right now... what time to you get back from the dojo again? :p
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: usually about 5:30pm my time.  What are good hours for you?  My day tomorrow is kind of crazy, but Thurs-Fri are flexible
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: I can do that
<HedgeMage> are you sure?  I easily forget sometimes that you are so far away.  I don't want you to lose sleep over this little errand :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: oh trust me I've stayed up for way less before :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: and this is important to me right now
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> Okay, then Thursday is a date, assuming we don't run into one another tomorrow and both have a free 20 minutes
<sbalneav> Morning all
<sbalneav> alkisg: Hey hey!
<sbalneav> How's things in Greece?  Tumultuous, I hear.
<ogra> heavily
<ogra> all european news stations have it the whole day already
<sbalneav> ogra: Yeah, I was listening to CBC this morning, sounds like the budget measures aren't going over well.
<ogra> heh, no wonder
<alkisg> Hi sbalneav, ogra, peoplee
<sbalneav> I didn't hear what's the major sticking point, if any?
<alkisg> They already cut 200€ off our salaries, and that's not enough yet...
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> german news said something about "up to 40% cut in salaries"
<sbalneav> Is it just one particular funding cut that's causing the problem, or just a general "too much too fast" problem.
<sbalneav> 40%!?!
<sbalneav> Yikes
<ogra> to pay for the waste the politicians did the last 10 years
<sbalneav> What, politicians waste money?!
<ogra> obviously the money went into their own pockets and they gave wrong reports to the EU ...
<ogra> which got into that situation
<sbalneav> Say it ain't so!
<ogra> and now the people have to pay for it
<sbalneav> Yeah, it's always the little guy that pays.
<ogra> mainly to support paris hiltons new boayfriend ;)
 * alkisg wonders if that's just it... I'm hearing about foreign powers trying to compromise the greek economy etc, but I don't know which parts are true
 * ogra hears something about 34 billion or something the greek state owes him
<alkisg> Sure, the politicians waste money, but that didn't just happen the last 10 years; it was always so
<alkisg> Heh
<sbalneav> alkisg: There's probably some of that going on.  "Big Business" will always profit in times of economic instability.
<sbalneav> Hey, a billion dollars here, a few trillion there, sooner or later it starts to add up to real money :)
<ogra> pennies, pfft
<sbalneav> http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/e/everett_dirksen.html
<sbalneav> One of my favorite quotes
<mhall119> asking about edubuntu in Ask Mark in #ubuntu-classroom
<mhall119> well, not much from that
<sbalneav> What did he say?
<sbalneav> I just noticed, wasn't in the room?
<sbalneav> :(
<mhall119> sbalneav: just that Canonical is struggling to find out what they can do
<mhall119> that hey want to be involved, especially on regional and national level
<mhall119> basically what dinda has already told us
<mhall119> he did say they might extend access to their build system to child distros, so I'm hoping to take advantage of that for Qimo
 * dinda missed it :(
<dinda> will have to read the transcript later
<highvoltage>  * Edubuntu classroom session in about 40 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
 * dinda contemplates having to buy food vs attending the next session. . .
<dinda> food wins for now, sorry, bbl
<mhall119> dinda: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/05/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:39
<stgraber> highvoltage: ping
<bencrisford> stgraber: hes in the middle of the OW session atm :)
<alkisg> stgraber: I can make an upstart job that runs before ltsp-reboot.conf, but no upstart jobs run at all when ldm.c runs `reboot -fp`... :(
<alkisg> It'd be nice if used a script or something that was easier to override...
<highvoltage> stgraber: pong
<mhall119> highvoltage: I added the idea of a higher-ed package to the Maverick wiki
<bencrisford> highvoltage: stgraber: nicely done :D, hopefully we inspired some new contributors
<highvoltage> mhall119: thanks for the questions it kept the flow going nicely :)
<mhall119> that was the idea
<mhall119> people tend to be shy about asking when nobody else is asking
<highvoltage> bencrisford: this was the first session I did by myself and it went a lot better than I thought it would :)
<mhall119> but open it up, and they'll follow
<highvoltage> *nod* thanks!
<bencrisford> highvoltage: it sure did :D
<bencrisford> thanks for the mention :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: thanks again for doing it
<bencrisford> there is a meeting tonight right?  because I said there was on chat
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'll post the logs to the list, I think some of the answers might be worth-while answering on our website as well
<bencrisford> -classroom-chat*
<highvoltage> bencrisford: indeed! although I'm not 100% sure that we need one tonight, it will probably beshort
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok :)
<mhall119> best to have it now, in case potential new people show up
<stgraber> I'm not sure I'll be there for the meeting tonight, though there's really not much to discuss. I registered all of the edubuntu/education sessions for UDS and will work more on that next week in Brussels
<mhall119> is there a tentative schedule for UDS yet?
<mhall119> I'm afraid most of it will happen while I'm sleeping
<bencrisford> what timezone is brussels
<bencrisford> is it UTC+0 at the moment?
<highvoltage> UTC+2
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :D sweet!
<bencrisford> that means i should be able to attend some more sessions
<bencrisford> remotely i mean
<highvoltage> bencrisford: heh, I adjusted myself to canadian time over the last few months... now I've adjusted back to my "real" timezone over the last week in preperation for UDS :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: lol :)
<bencrisford> =0 oh no...  UTC+2 isn't good :P, its even worse :P
<bencrisford> nevermind
<highvoltage> bencrisford: since only one of us will technically physically be there, we'll probably do some planning and discussion outside of sessions too
<oppl> hi ... I just became aware of this channel during the classroom session a few minutes ago - I would maybe be interested in contributing. Will there be a meeting this evening? Just to get some initial ideas of what would be interesting for both sides ...
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I think sessions are most useful when we need input from other teams and clever people
<highvoltage> oppl: yep, in about 45 minutes on #ubuntu-meeting
<oppl> oh - perfect
<oppl> thx
<highvoltage> oppl: welcome :)
<oppl> thx ... good to be here
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok :),  I had some thoughts about the teams blueprint during the week
<bencrisford> its just a suggestion :), the final decision is down to council.  but I thought it might be easiest for everyone if me and whoever else wants to could sort the teams into the groups discussed during an IRC session
<bencrisford> then we could get the council members to approve it, but obviously some might have attended said session
<bencrisford> that way all the council members that dont want to/cannot be directly involved still have a say without having to attend the IRC session if they do not want to
<bencrisford> like I say its just a suggestion :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, sounds good. if you could get some of it in a wiki page it makes it even easier for comments to be added, etc
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, i'll do that now, I can link to it in the meeting
<bencrisford> one already exists for the blueprint I can update that
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I'd like to talk about the advocacy team in this meeting too
<highvoltage> my boss (also a Ben) basically sells Edubuntu every day of his life and wants to get involved
<highvoltage> (brb)
<bencrisford> ok, sounds good :)
<highvoltage> Edubuntu Meeting Time!
 * bencrisford grins 
<bencrisford> :D
<alkisg> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.3-0ubuntu9 (lucid), package size 2370 kB, installed size 7020 kB
<isforinsects> good meeting... all I got was: 15:28 < highvoltage> quickquickmeeting(TM) adjourned, thanks everyone!
<isforinsects> highvoltage: what about your boss? Where do you work?
<highvoltage> isforinsects: Revolution Linux
<isforinsects> Aah, I saw a mention that they sponsor some edubuntu work.
<isforinsects> Cool.
<isforinsects> Do you install/support/host wikis for schools using *buntu?
<isforinsects> One of the research projects I work on is wikis in education.
 * bencrisford thinks its time for sleep
<bencrisford> g'night
<rmainard> Hello everyone, I am running an ltsp cluster with ubuntu 8.04 as my load balancer and control center and edubuntu 9.1 for my root and app servers. I have added XSERVER=vesa, X_ORG_0=1024x768, LDMDIRECTX=True to the lts.conf all of which made it possible to log into my thin clients. the problem is when I log out or have a failed login the screen goes blank and it never recovers. Do you have any ideas as to what this could be?
<rmainard> this is on the thin client not the servers
<rmainard> is anyone in here?
<rmainard> hello
#edubuntu 2010-05-06
<sbalneav> Evening all
<ferranovsky> Hi, i have a problem
<ferranovsky> in the Edubuntu version 10.04 has been chosen for wallpaper, a picture of Mads Rosendahl.
<ferranovsky> It is actually a modified image from one of my photographs. A I do not care to be used as wallpaper for Edubuntu, in fact I presented as background for Ubuntu. The problem is that I'd like authorship was recognized in Edubuntu documentation and the wiki.
<ferranovsky> i try to contact with the webmaster of ubuntu but he/she don't contact with me
<ferranovsky> hello??
<dgroos> Good Morning
<dgroos> I've spent the last almost 2 hours trying to get my new install of Edubuntu Lucid to boot from another partition on 'my' new server.
<dgroos> To no avail.
<dgroos> I've tried startupmanager and the kernel I want to boot from isn't there.
<dgroos> I've found that changing the boot flag doesn't matter (first by experience then by reading...)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<dgroos> Morning sbalneav.
<sbalneav> dgroos: Hmmm, can you call up the grub menu?
<dgroos> the new grub2?  How?
<dgroos> with startupmanager?
<ogra> hit shift on boot
<dgroos> I'll try--hi ogra
<dgroos> after bios is done, right?
<ogra> yes
<dgroos> (It's doing a 'routine check of drives' can I skip this?)
<sbalneav> Nah, let it go.
<dgroos> ok
<sbalneav> You can never get enough fsck'ing :)
<ogra> tss tss tss
<dgroos> OK done... Now I logged in.  Was something else supposed to start?
<ogra> you should see the grub menu if you hit shift right after the bios
<dgroos> Right after I hit the shift key I saw some dialog box flash on the screen and it had the word grub on it but didn't really see what it said--I'll try again!
<highvoltage> hey dgroos and ogra
<sbalneav> Morning highvoltage
<highvoltage> morning sbalneav!
<ogra> hi hi highvoltage
<dgroos> Good morning highvoltage
<mhall119> highvoltage: did you see ferranovsky's messages from earlier?
<dgroos> "grub loading please wait"  then it went through a few lines but then goes through normal load.  I've tried 3 times, pressing shift for various amounts of time.  Any idea?
<dgroos> ogra and sbalneav:  Thanks for your help again.
<sbalneav> dgroos: are you holding down shift, or just pressing it?
<sbalneav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sbalneav> seems to indicate you need to hold it down.
<highvoltage> mhall119: nope, checking scrollback now and kind of catching up on IRC... slept waaaay too long today
<dgroos> My students are coming soon so I've got to go and I've got students after school so I can't touch base after school BUT... I'll be back on line tomorrow (and earlier!).
<dgroos> I was holding it down.  I'll read that page as well and come more prepared tomorrow!
<dgroos> take it easy.
<dgroos> (Oh--I did read much of that page--I'll read it more slowly...)
<sbalneav> Quick packaging question, for anyone to answer
<sbalneav> If I want a package to create an empty directory, in /etc, what's the "best" way to go about that?
<sbalneav> Postinst script?
<mhall119> why empty?
<sbalneav> Well, this is the xexit program I made up for alkisg yesterday
<mhall119> okay, I'm not familiar with it
<mhall119> what's the purpose of having an empty directory in /etc?
<sbalneav> it executes a run-parts on a directory, so you can have an Xsession.d-like set of scripts that can be run on termination of an X session
<sbalneav> so I want to create an empty diw where admins can drop whatever scripts they want, a la /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<mhall119> okay, and you want to pre-create those directories
<sbalneav> correctamundo
<mhall119> not sure then
<sbalneav> Neither was I
<mhall119> you could make a "sample" script that doesn't do anything, and install it in those directories
<sbalneav> yeah, that'd work, I suppose
<mhall119> not sure what kind of performance hit that would cause
<sbalneav> then just use a .install file
<mhall119> or if it'd matter
<mhall119> debian/install yeah
<mhall119> that what I used anyway
<sbalneav> I'll give that a whirly
<sbalneav> Our text keeps lining up
<sbalneav> it's like synchronicity
<sbalneav> Many miles away
<sbalneav> There's a shadow on the door
<sbalneav> Of a cottage on the shore
<sbalneav> Of a dark Scottish lake
<sbalneav> Many miiiiles awayyyyyyy
<mhall119> sbalneav: http://www.xkcd.com/276/
<isforinsects> Who wants to start a facebook suicide pact?
<alkisg> Nah, I've done that two years ago.
<alkisg> Last year it was the zombie group...
<alkisg> (or I misunderstood the question :D)
<bencrisford> isforinsects: dont understand what you mean :P?
<dbclinton> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ltsp on 10.04. The live CD session went well - I managed to boot thin clients to the server - but when I installed to the HD there was no ltsp and no install-ltsp GUI. I found ltsp-manager in synaptic, but that crashed before going GUI ([Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/opt/ltsp/i386/etc/X11/xkb/keymap/').
<dbclinton> How is the actual ltsp install supposed to work? Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<sbalneav> dbclinton: I beleive the ltsp install is there by default.
<sbalneav> first thing to check is if the ltsp-server-standalone package is installed.
<sbalneav> mhall119: heh
<sbalneav> alkisg: Check my PPA
<alkisg> sbalneav: hello - I pinged you in the morning (mine), it turns out there was a very easy solution for me:
<alkisg> We ask the clients every 3 seconds to get us a screenshot (thumbnail). I just modified that to `getscreenshot || exit`
<sbalneav> heh
<alkisg> ...and problem solved, the client exits if an X display isn't present
<sbalneav> that'll work.
<alkisg> ...but xexit is very very useful, we should put it on the wiki as a better alternative to gnome-watchdog
<sbalneav> Well, I'll keep working on the xexit anyway.  I could use it here, at legalaid.
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/GnomeWatchdog
<alkisg> ^^ that's not a good implementation. xexit is much much better.
<dbclinton> ltsp-server-standalone is installed (although I think I'll have synaptic reinstall it)
<dbclinton> sbalneav: synaptic seems happy with my ltsp-server-standalone install...though still no ltsp.
<sbalneav> dbclinton: is /opt/ltsp there?
<dbclinton> yes, but /opt/ltsp/i386 is empty
<sbalneav> So, then you'll just need to do an ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<dbclinton> Just tried: got a "I: Retrieving Release
<dbclinton> E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<dbclinton> "
<sbalneav> ?!
<sbalneav> Sounds like a network connectivity problem there
<sbalneav> can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<dbclinton> I'm behind an ipcop proxy...but everything else is working fine and I can ping from terminal
<dbclinton> I also just browsed to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release so that's open to my computer
<sbalneav> huh
<sbalneav> Wonder if you need to set the http_proxy shell variable....
<dbclinton> --- archive.ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<dbclinton> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<dbclinton> I've toggled "use the same proxy for all protocols" in proxy preferences. Shouldn't that do it?
<sbalneav> No
<sbalneav> try (in the terminal as root:)
<sbalneav> export http_proxy=your.proxy.address:port
<sbalneav> because you're running the ltsp-build-client from a shell prompt, and it doesn't use the gnome proxy
<sbalneav> so once you've set the proxy, then try the ltsp-build-client, and happiness should occurr
<dbclinton> Not so fast, I'm afraid. I ran export http_proxy= etc. and terminal took it with no error message. But still no happiness.
<sbalneav> so ltsp-build-client still fails?
<dbclinton> When I ran it with sudo, however, I got "sudo: export: command not found"
<sbalneav> do this:
<sbalneav> sudo -i
<sbalneav> export http_proxy=...
<sbalneav> ltsp-build-client
<sbalneav> you can't sudo the export
<sbalneav> you have to do it all from the same environment
<sbalneav> that work any better?
<dbclinton> Still a problem.
<dbclinton> I ran both commands after the sudo -i but I still can't access release
<sbalneav> what happens if you type (in the same terminal):
<sbalneav> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sbalneav> Here's what mine looks like:
<sbalneav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429100/
<dbclinton> That's something! I forgot to include authentification...I'll try it again...
<dbclinton> I'm still having authentification trouble: Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<dbclinton> 2010-05-06 14:46:47 ERROR 407: Proxy Authentication Required
<dbclinton> That really seems to be the difference between my system and yours: is there any way to set authentification from terminal?
<sbalneav> Well, http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<sbalneav> make sure your proxy vars are set up correctly
<dbclinton> I'll work on that right away...
<sbalneav> looks like http_proxy=http://username:password@server's the way to go
<sbalneav> You've definitely just got a problem with the proxy.  Once that's solved, you should be good to go.
<dbclinton> Absolutely. I'll keep plugging away. I appreciate it so much! Thanks a million!
<dbclinton> Looks like it's working!
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> bencrisford: pong
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I seem to remember there was something at the meeting that we said we'd do today, but I don't remember what :P
<highvoltage> advocacy list creation, introducing some of the interested members, etc
<sbalneav> dbclinton: \o/
<highvoltage> I've just been out of action all day
<highvoltage> I decided to take another hour map shortly after waking up this morning... and ended up waking up at 3pm :)
<highvoltage> (seems to have done me very well though)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: if we could do that tomorrow that would be great
<mhall119> highvoltage: hour maps?
<mhall119> doesn't sound very useful
<highvoltage> heh, 'nap'
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok :)
 * bencrisford could do with one of highvoltage's "1 hour naps"
<bencrisford> its only a matter of time before my caffeine levels drop to dangerous levels and I fall asleep on my keyboard
<highvoltage> ouch I thought you already stopped
<highvoltage> (with the coffee)
<bencrisford> I did
<bencrisford> for a week or so :(
<bencrisford> I just couldn't do it for any longer
<mhall119> I haven't had a cup of coffee in several hours
<bencrisford> =O
<bencrisford> mhall119: are you ok?!
<mhall119> bencrisford: it's been rough, I'm not gonna lie
<bencrisford> mhall119: well, its actually been over 12 hours since my last cup
<bencrisford> by the time I get home its too late for coffee, and the $*&% they call coffee at school is no way near strong enough, so I don't bother
<mhall119> wow, you're my inspiration bencrisford
<bencrisford> :P
<sbalneav> Well, xexit seems to work quite nicely
<sbalneav> 0ubuntu3's been uploaded to my ppa
<alkisg> \o/
<sbalneav> I've got 3 scripts on my /etc/Xexit.d:
<sbalneav> 11kill-evo-dataserv
<sbalneav> pgrep -f evolution-data-server | xargs kill -9 || true
<sbalneav> 12pulseaudio
<sbalneav> pgrep pulseaudio | xargs kill || true
<sbalneav> 20gconf-shutdown
<sbalneav> gconftool-2 --shutdown || true
<sbalneav> When I log out: absolutely 0 processes left behind.
<rmainard> I can boot and log in/out with only one user if I leave the settings on default. if I change to the vesa I can boot and login with all of my users but I cannot log out without the system hanging up. I am using the intel 845G chipset in my thin clients. Does anyone have any ideas?
<dgroos> Good Afternoon All
<dgroos> As no students showed for after school I've got some tech-time :)
<dgroos> I got a new server and have partitioned it with GParted.  It has 2 larger partitions and a swap.  I've cloned my old server on one of those partitions and installed lucid on the other.
<dgroos> I can't seem to boot from the lucid partition.  I used startupmanager and it wasn't able to find find the lucid kernel.
<dgroos> I think the problem is the way I defined the partitions--I think I was only able to make 1 of them a / root (the old jaunty).
<dgroos>  I've spent 2+ hours and read but still don't know how to get the computer to notice the bootable kernel on the new partition.  Any ideas?
<alkisg> dgroos: are you on a live cd on that pc?
<dgroos> hi alkisg
<dgroos> I'm on the pc but not live--I'm running on the jaunty kernel that's on the 'other' parition.
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<dgroos> *partition
<alkisg> run `sudo fdisk -l` and paste the results
<dgroos> Disk /dev/cciss/c0d0: 145.6 GB, 145659002880 bytes
<dgroos> 255 heads, 32 sectors/track, 34864 cylinders
<dgroos> Units = cylinders of 8160 * 512 = 4177920 bytes
<dgroos> Disk identifier: 0xa125a125
<dgroos>            Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dgroos> /dev/cciss/c0d0p1               1       16711    68179828+  83  Linux
<dgroos> /dev/cciss/c0d0p2           16711       17432     2939864+   5  Extended
<dgroos> /dev/cciss/c0d0p3   *       17432       34863    71119755   83  Linux
<dgroos> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<dgroos> /dev/cciss/c0d0p5           16711       17432     2939863+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dgroos> dgroos@gcos2:~$
<alkisg> dgroos: use pastebin for more than 3-4 lines
<dgroos> didn't know I could type that fast, did ya?
<alkisg> as it keeps the channel clean
<dgroos> sorry
<alkisg> dgroos: erm, you have a primary partition after the extended partition
<alkisg> Some programs might get mixed up with that, it isn't a good tactic
<alkisg> You'd better delete teh second and the fourth partition there (extended + swap) and create a primary partition in that space for swap
<alkisg> dgroos: also, run: `sudo blkid`
<dgroos> output is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/429147/
<dgroos> So, I but from live cd, go to gparted, delete the 2 small partitions, then move the Extended partition up so that it is next to the first partition, and in the remaining space at the end create a new partition--swap.  Right?
<dgroos> *but=boot
<alkisg> dgroos: the problem is that you have grub 1 in jaunty, and it doesn't see the ext4 partition of your lucid
<alkisg> So you should change to using the lucid boot manager first
<alkisg> To do that, install the lucid grub to mbr
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<alkisg> (copy/paste all of it, it has spaces so your irc client may not consider it all as one link)
<dgroos> Thanks alkisg!  I'll do this and get back...
<dgroos> alkisg: not having the correct grub, is that why I don't get 'sd1' and 'hd1' etc as drive names when I do fdisk?  is the name c0d0p1? or is it /dev/cciss/c0d0p1?  I need to know to do the steps in that link...
<alkisg> dgroos: did you boot with a lucid live cd?
<dgroos> Yes
<dgroos> I'm following the directions on the page you linked to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<dgroos> It says to 'mount the file system'  I assumed it was referring to the old jaunty system so mounted that partition.
<alkisg> (sorry for the delays, I'm programming something...)
<dgroos> np
<alkisg> No, that's not the jaunty system
<alkisg> It's the lucid system that you must mount
<dgroos> ok I'll un-do all I've done so far and redo that correctly...
<alkisg> ok. After those steps you'll boot into lucid in your hard disk
<alkisg> Then with a grub update from there, you'll see both OSes
<alkisg> ...and finally, you'll need to boot into jaunty and tell the grub there NOT to write itself anywhere
<alkisg> (so that it doesn't overwrite the lucid grub in the mbr)
<dgroos> OK how do I un chroot?
<alkisg> exit
<alkisg> so... do what the page says, then boot into lucid, and ping me again
<dgroos> right
#edubuntu 2010-05-07
<wizzy> Is there a jigdo download for edubuntu 10.04 DVD ?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bencrisford> sbalneav: afternoon :)
<bencrisford> mhall119: ping
<bencrisford> you want to talk about qimo in my OW session?
<bencrisford> cos, im in the middle of it :P
<mhall119> sorry bencrisford, taking care of my kids today
<bencrisford> mhall119: is ok :) I gave qimo a mention anyway for you :)
<Mixs357> Hello
<bencrisford> Mixs357: hi :)
<Mixs357> I was dowloading Ubuntu, but I wanna by BitToen
<Mixs357> torrent* Idk with one choose...
<bencrisford> Mixs357: where are you downloading from?
<Mixs357> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Mixs357> With one?
<bencrisford> Mixs357: do you know if you have an amd64 computer?
<bencrisford> do you have more than 4GB of ram?
<Mixs357> 2GB
<Mixs357> Im using Ubuntu 7...
<Mixs357> too much things not woking
<Mixs357> working*
<bencrisford> Mixs357: you want just normal ubuntu?  not for server or netbook or anything?
<Mixs357> Yes, normal
<bencrisford> Mixs357: I think you'll be wanting this one ;) http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Mixs357> I wanna get it by Bittorrent but I dont know whith one choose Xx
<Mixs357> I migrate from win XP
<bencrisford> that one will download a torrent
<bencrisford> which you can open with bittorrent
<bencrisford> and that will bittorrent it
<Mixs357> 3h.... uhhhhhh
<Mixs357> MY keys OMG
<bencrisford> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download - you could try the normal ISO download
<Mixs357> its too hard write
<bencrisford> ?
<Mixs357> MY: a, r, f.....
<Mixs357> not woking
<bencrisford> oh :/
<Mixs357> do you know any Screen Keybord for firefox?
<Mixs357> something messed up in driber
<bencrisford> nope, sorry ;/
<Mixs357> Brb
<Micks> I did it
<Micks> virtual keybboard working
<Micks> oiyyjjkhhhhggg
<Micks> ook not reaally workkingg
<alkisg> keyboard layout problems? There are settings for that
<alkisg> http://blog.klauskiwi.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/screenshot-keyboard-preferences.png
<Micks> hm
<Micks> i think thhat somethin burneed for the keyss stoped workinggg likkee  aa paadronn
<Micks> in ubunttu7...... if i want turn off pc.. how can iclose bittorrent and open it again later?
<alkisg> There's no ubuntu 7, there are windows 7
<alkisg> There's also ubuntu 10.04
<alkisg> Ubuntu 10.04 comes with "transmission" as a torrent client
<Micks> ubuntu7, is my version
<alkisg> You can just close the pc and open it after reboot
<alkisg> Here are the releases: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Micks> in this there no option to open bittorrent
<alkisg> Do you mean 7.04 or 7.10? Those are unsupported now...
<Micks> 7.10
<Micks> thats why im downloading thenew
<Micks> i falled oh
<Ahmuck> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=67926
#edubuntu 2010-05-08
 * bencrisford wonders where highvoltage has been for today/yesterday
<crashsystems> I've got a Sabayon question: I've created a profile that defines, among other things, the theme and the background. The profile was properly applied upon first log on to the new user I created for testing. However, the user is still able to change the background and theme, which I do not want. Does anyone know where I am failing in my attempts to make these settings mandatory?
<mhall119> crashsystems: it's not usually active in here on weekends
<mhall119> especially the weekend before UDS
<crashsystems> :/ ok
<mhall119> you might try the edubuntu mailing list though
<mhall119> or see if sabayon has a project on Launchpad
<alkisg> sbalneav maintains sabayon nowadays, but he's not here on weekends
<crashsystems> ok
<alkisg> Either the edubuntu mailing list or a weekday here will do.
<crashsystems> I might try the mailing list then
<mhall119> there will also be sessions on Edubuntu at UDS
<mhall119> if you'll be awake
<stgraber> crashsystems: you might want to check in the lock down part of sabayon if that's something you can do there
<crashsystems> probably won't be
<stgraber> crashsystems: if not, then I'm affraid you'll have to learn some gconf to do that
<crashsystems> stgraber: the lockdown editor does not handle themes and backgrounds
<stgraber> crashsystems: ok, that was what I was affraid of ...
<alkisg> crashsystems: you can run gconf-editor, locate the background, right click and set it as mandatory
<stgraber> crashsystems: so, you really may want to look at gconf, especially the mandatory keys
<alkisg> All graphical, no command line necessary
<stgraber> crashsystems: as alkisg said
<crashsystems> Ok. So does the "Enforce Mandatory" checkbox not work?
<crashsystems> or does it do something other than what I'm expecting?
<stgraber> well, I'm not sure if sabayon actually enforces everything as mandatory because that'd probably break gnome if it does that. Instead, I'm guessing it's only making the changes from the lockdown editor as being mandatory and not defaults.
<stgraber> sbalneav would know though (if he's around)
<crashsystems> Do you happen to know if there is some way that I could perhaps cause the settings to change back to what is set in the profile (perhaps something that can be put in a crontab)?
<stgraber> crashsystems: well, sabayon does some weird stuff there as it's not setting default keys properly, instead it sets user keys (unless that changed which would be great). If it does in fact set default keys, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset / will reset all the keys to their default values
<mhall119> crashsystems: out of curiosity, why don't you want users to change background and theme?
<crashsystems> #1 students sometimes pick color choices with horrible contrast, #2 there has been occasions where students have changed backgrounds to things that are not appropriate for a school setting, #3 consistency just looks nice
<mhall119> well #1 is the student's problem, #2 can't really be prevented without restricting the ability to copy files to the computer, and #3 is kind of against the benefits of Linux
<mhall119> does each student have their own account?
<mhall119> or are these shared accounts?
<crashsystems> stgraber: that gconftool-2 line worked quite well. Thanks
<crashsystems> shared
<crashsystems> If the setup was fancy enough to support users having their own accounts, I'd be fine with them customizing their desktops
<stgraber> hmm, indeed with shared accounts, you probably want something that resets them on each logon
<Daan> Hey guys, is there a 'teacher' program like openteacher that is special made for Ubuntu/GTK ?
<Daan> Hey guys, is there a 'teacher' program like openteacher that is special made for Ubuntu/GTK ?
<Daan> Hey guys, is there a 'teacher' program like openteacher that is special made for Ubuntu/GTK ?
#edubuntu 2010-05-09
<Nitro> Do I get help with Ubuntu here?
<Nitro> Hello?
<bcgrown> hello
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ping
<Mixsks> Hello.... Xx
<Mixsks> Someone her?
<alkisg> Hi
<Mixsks> I got a problem... i Got ubuntu 8, i wanna upgrade but when i go to check updates it says that Ubuntu is updated
<Mixsks> what to do?
<alkisg> I think you can do that by running `update-manager -d`
<alkisg> ...but that's a general ubuntu question, so you can better ask it in #ubuntu
<alkisg> You'll get more answers there.
<mrxtian> --check-dist-upgrades               Check if a new distribution release is available
<Mixsks> how i do tht?
<Mixsks> in update manager says that im updated
<Mixsks> But im not
<alkisg> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading ==>  sudo do-release-upgrade  ?
<alkisg> Also it says this for desktops: Press Alt-F2 and type update-manager --devel-release   
<Mixsks> Dont worrk
<Mixsks> that command dont makes anithing here
<alkisg> Is your internet connection OK?
<alkisg> Do you have all the necessary sources?
<Mixsks> when i see details.. when he is cheking... some files FAIL
<Mixsks> to download...
<Mixsks> others no
<Mixsks> I alreeady upgraded from 7 to 8 today..... i dont have cd driverr or pens to do it another way
<alkisg> Which 8? 8.04 ?
<alkisg> or 8.10?
<Mixsks> 8.0.4
<alkisg> Maybe your sources are mixed up then
<alkisg> Paste your sources to pastebin, and show them in #ubuntu, you'll get more answers there...
<Mixsks> WAY
<Mixsks> I OPENED CONSOLE
<Mixsks> AND I DID MY FIRST COMMAND IN UBUNTU!
<bencrisford> Mixsks: :D
<bencrisford> nice one
<Mixsks> and it opened the new 10 upgrade
<Mixsks> :D
<Mixsks> gratz  to me
<Mixsks> :D update-manager --devel-release
<bencrisford> Mixsks: devel-release?...
<bencrisford> doesn't sound like the right way to do it ;)
<bencrisford> it sounds like your computer hasnt checked for new distributions since Lucid was still in testing
<bencrisford> (Lucid = "Ubuntu 10.04")
<bencrisford> you sure your internet connection is ok?
<bencrisford> try running this command:
<bencrisford> ping google.com
<bencrisford> after a few seconds press Ctrl+C and a line should appear at the bottom with packet loss
<alkisg> bencrisford: that's the proposed way for desktop pcs in  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading though
<alkisg> (08:40:20 μμ) alkisg: Also it says this for desktops: Press Alt-F2 and type update-manager --devel-release   
<bencrisford> alkisg: woops, OK, my bad :)
<Mixsks> well it pinged
<bencrisford> Mixsks: ok, sounds like it might be the way to do it anyway ;)
 * bencrisford is wrong.. again :)
<Mixsks> Well i hope yes
<Mixsks> I neverr runed an command
<Mixsks> in windows was too diferent
<Mixsks> I need an tutorial Oo
<bencrisford> Mixsks: you want a tutorial for ubuntu command line?  I can find one for you if you want
<bencrisford> plenty about online :)
<Mixsks> better no... it confuses me more
<Mixsks> I feel realized... I installed flash player affter some days
<Mixsks> It wasnt compatible with 7
<Mixsks> aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 6 HOURRS OF DOWNLOAD
<Mixsks> Thanks.... I gona buy a cake.... celebrrating the ubuntu thats is finally updating.... bye
<isforinsects> 'lo all
#edubuntu 2011-05-02
<Majormatt> Does anyone have experience of setting usernames less than 5 characters
<Majormatt> on Edubuntu/
<highvoltage> Ma<tab>
<Kurdistan> hey any one here?
<alkisg> 24 people in room :)
<highvoltage> hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> highvoltage, how is the new release going?
<Kurdistan> and buggfix
<highvoltage> Kurdistan: natty turned out to be a pretty good release! right now most focus will be on planning the next release, UDS is next week
<Kurdistan> highvoltage, are you in the edubuntu dev?
<highvoltage> Kurdistan: yep
<Kurdistan> it is good idea to have gnome classic, because unity is not stable in my opinion.
<highvoltage> we got very good feedback for going with classic gnome by default.
<Kurdistan> I will give edubuntu 11.04 I try, I have now ubuntu 10.10
<highvoltage> unity has lots of promise, I also think it was a good idea to make it an option in the installer
<zarrku> I'm having a problem with when trying to boot a dumb terminal via ltsp in edubuntu.
<zarrku> When it gets to the ubuntu logon screen it says invalid card and reboots
<zarrku> this is on a dell gx150
#edubuntu 2011-05-03
<highvoltage> zarrku: hey
<highvoltage> zarrku: that 'invalid card' error is usually harmless. does it reboot the machine completely or just throw you back to the login screen when attempting to log on?
<zarrku> well
<zarrku> it reboots several times
<zarrku> then finally displays a logon screen
 * highvoltage hasn't run in to that one before
<highvoltage> looking up dell gx150...
<zarrku> I believe its a video problem
<zarrku> al most all our thin clients ar gx150s
<zarrku> all
<zarrku> heh
<highvoltage> how much ram do they have?
<zarrku> 512 a piece
<zarrku> somehave 1 gb
<highvoltage> they seem like nice machines for thin clients
<highvoltage> what display cards do they use?
<zarrku> yeah they were
<zarrku> 10 bucks a piece
<zarrku> bulk sell
<highvoltage> nice
<highvoltage> how did you set up ltsp? from the edubuntu installer? did you set up an lts.conf?
<zarrku> the edubuntu installer
<highvoltage> I guess you could also try ltsp live to check whether it's a problem with your installation or something else
<zarrku> no  I did not setup a lts.conf
<highvoltage> zarrku: my brain is fried this afternoon but I suggest you hang around, someone might be able to help you still. or even in #ltsp
<highvoltage> you could also try SCREEN_02=shell in lts.conf
<highvoltage> if you get a machine booted up then at least you could check if there's something weird in the logs
<highvoltage> zarrku: looking at some old bugs it's possible that it sometimes tries to load the wrong driver for that machine
<highvoltage> zarrku: the following in your lts.conf might fix it:
<highvoltage> [default] XSERVER=intel
<highvoltage> (oops, with a new line after [default])
<zarrku> I got someone to help me in ltsp high, I thank you for your help, and you are right
<zarrku> I have to edit the lts.conf file
<highvoltage> and aparently X_COLOR_DEPTH=16 as well
<zarrku> the edubuntu 11.04 user profile editor is very buggy too
<zarrku> it crashes everytime I try to load it
<tl1000s77_> Hello everyone
<mgariepy> good morning everyone!
<highvoltage> welcome back mgariepy
<scottmaccal> Greetings! Where is appropriate place to file Web site bugs?
<highvoltage> scottmaccal: on a website! :)
<highvoltage> scottmaccal: https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-website
<scottmaccal> but where there? :-) Heh.
<highvoltage> not sure where the 'file bug' button went to on the launchpad UI, but you can get there directly via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect too
<scottmaccal> OK. Thank you.
<highvoltage> or you could just bug me or stgraber on this channel too if you want, but sometimes we forget things if there aren't bugs filed and it's not a quick fix
<scottmaccal> so I shouldn't file a bug at the Ubuntu Website Product: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<highvoltage> scottmaccal: is it a problem on the edubuntu website or ubuntu website?
<scottmaccal> Edubuntu
<highvoltage> then you should file it against edubuntu-website instead. if it's not there then even ubuntu-website will do, we'll pick it up
<scottmaccal> OK.
#edubuntu 2011-05-04
<pjomara> hi, all
<pjomara> having trouble with sabayon and menu editor
<pjomara> can anyone recommend a good source?  I googled for some and didn't find much helpful
<mgariepy> have you tried this for edubuntu-menueditor  : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Edubuntu/Documentation/Edubuntu-menueditor
<pjomara> yeah, but the menus don't seem to persist for users
<pjomara> the games folder, for instance, shows up when I try to get rid of it
<pjomara> am I not saving it right somehow?  The dialogs seem straightforward
<highvoltage> good afternoon
<Zarrku_> going with Xubuntu over other editions does this allow less memory usage?
<Zarrku_> more terminals?
#edubuntu 2011-05-05
<vmlintu_> good afternoon
#edubuntu 2011-05-06
<Kurdistan> hey people
#edubuntu 2011-05-07
<revButtle> hi everyone
#edubuntu 2012-04-30
<eein> morning
<stgraber> highvoltage: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-edubuntu
<stgraber> highvoltage: feel free to braindump in the whiteboard
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok
<highvoltage> stgraber: I created two blueprints already (since I wanted to split off the usual edubuntu stuff from the more experimental stuff, which would probably swallow its own session)
<highvoltage> but I guess we could do it in one as well and possibly follow up on bigger issues afterwards.
<stgraber> highvoltage: with the LTSP part out of the way (in a separate session), I think we should have plenty of time to discuss the experimental stuff
<stgraber> highvoltage: anyway, we both know it's going to be the two of us talking for an hour anyway with the extra 4-5 people who're in the room not saying anything :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, yeah I guess I was being a bit optimistic
<stgraber> highvoltage: it always depend on exact timing. If there's a session about the latest cool new stuff at the same time, it's difficult to get many people in the Edubuntu room...
<stgraber> highvoltage: though these experimental projects should hopefully improve the situation for the next UDS
<highvoltage> stgraber: yeah. I'd rather have one session that's overpacked and where we quickly ran out of time than two sessions where we wish that time would run sooner
<stgraber> agreed! that's my goal for this UDS, less session, more productive, more interesting side discussions
<stgraber> the running from a session to another of the past 2 UDS didn't end up being very productive and was exhausting
<fuzai> Has anyone been able to make an ltsp install work with 12.04 release?
<fuzai> I've setup many ltsp servers and with the release of 12.04 I do a clean install for an ltsp standalone server with two nics, then I try to boot a thin client and I end up at initramfs with dmesg complaining about nbd
<highvoltage> fu<tab>
#edubuntu 2012-05-01
<stgraber> fuzai: we did at least 20 installs of LTSP in 12.04 during release week for testing, so it definitely works fine. You may have a dhcp server conflict on your network or other addressing issues that'd cause the problem.
<fuzai> Actually i found the problem
<fuzai> nbd-servers configuration files were not being generated correctly and the includedir flag was making it not work
<fuzai> when i condensed it into one file and removed that line everything started working
<fuzai> i tried 2 fresh installs of ubuntu, and edubuntu before i started digging
<fuzai> and all same back to the same problem
<fuzai> I've been trying to find the best place to submit a bug about it
<stgraber> that's weird. includedir definitely works by default in Edubuntu 32/64bit and Ubuntu alternate 32/64bit
<fuzai> Well this is an i7 with fresh installs of the isos from usb pen drives
<stgraber> did you install ltsp manually post-install or did you use the LTSP option in the installer?
<fuzai> I also noticed that edubuntu if you use lvm2 and mdadm prior to install so you can install on to a complex setup that you need to go in after the install with a live instance, chroot and install lvm2 and mdadm again so initrd gets updated correctly
<fuzai> actually i did both
<fuzai> the first times i didn't know about the ltsp-server option on the alt ubuntu
<fuzai> then on the edubuntu i used it from the installer menu
<fuzai> It's working good now, i've got it net booting an ltsp thin client in virtual box over wifi
<stgraber> right, ubiquity (graphical installer) doesn't support raid or lvm yet, so it doesn't have the same logic as the text installer to get the needed packages installed
<fuzai> right right
<fuzai> "stgraber: that's weird. includedir definitely works by default in Edubuntu 32/64bit and Ubuntu alternate 32/64bit" <--- I wish you were here so you could see that this wasn't the case at all for me
<fuzai> also apparmor seems to be doing evil things to dhcp server
<fuzai> i kept finding permission denied to write it's pid, i tried the simple google fixes of symlinks but that didn't work.  When i removed app armor dhcp server started serving leases correctly
<fuzai> Only after that did i find the nbd problem as the thin clients were dropping to the initramfs console
#edubuntu 2012-05-03
<stgraber> highvoltage: do we still need https://blueprints.launchpad.net/edubuntu/+spec/community-q-edubuntu-labs ?
<stgraber> highvoltage: I see it's been scheduled...
<highvoltage> stgraber: it can be trashed since we have the single session for everything now
<highvoltage> (I created it before we had that, when I was considering two sessions instead)
<stgraber> highvoltage: ok, removing it and marking as superseded by the other
<highvoltage> stgraber: there might be another existing community one too, I'm not sure if you recycled the one I had up already or created a new one (I've been meaning to check)
<highvoltage> ah no, it's still there. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/edubuntu/+spec/community-q-edubuntu
<highvoltage> I'll do the same with that one
<highvoltage> oh you beat me to it :)
<stgraber> right, all done
<cog> I can't figure out how to get xscreensaver to turn on after ten minutes like I set it to.
<cog> I use Edubuntu 12.04
<highvoltage> sure it's xscreensaver and not gnome-screensaver?
<cog> Yes.  I installed xscreensaver because I got tired of a blank screen :)
<alkisg> cog: are you using LTSP?
<cog> I don't use it to my knowledge.  Do you mean Linux Termina/ Server Project?
<cog> *l
#edubuntu 2012-05-04
<alkisg> Yes, ok
<alkisg> Why a blank screen then?
<alkisg> Gnome-screensaver doesn't have a lot of screensavers?
<cog> I couldn't access a GUI interface to Gnome-screensaver outside of the system settings, and it had nothing available but a blank screen.
<alkisg> Hehe I didn't know that, I was using 10.04 last time I checked gnome-screensaver...
<alkisg> "Just like the previous Ubuntu release, the latest Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't  have a screensaver by default and it uses a blank screen instead (this  is actually an upstream GNOME decision)"!!!
<stgraber> yeah, we've had a session at the past UDS about re-implementing the missing features of gnome-screensaver, maybe the desktop team will have the time for it this cycle
<stgraber> that's one more case where Gnome decided something wasn't "useful" (even though people like it) and just dropped it from gnome3
<cog> :/
 * alkisg has really started wondering if the upstream gnome design team is actually using gnome daily in their pcs... :D
<alkisg> E.g. default font has no greek glyphs... we had those for decades now!
<alkisg> (in upstream gnome, not in ubuntu)
<cog> I say we all go to v2os :|
<alkisg> Does that work?
<cog> They stopped supporting it ~10 years ago...
<alkisg> Haha the v2_os.iso in sf is fun :)
<alkisg> "v2_os hasn't crashed yet, press esc to fix that" :D
<cog> Ha!
 * alkisg also liked http://sealsystem.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<alkisg> It supported a full gui with translucent menus etc with just 1 mb ram
<eterminal> Hello Alkisg are you the guy that installed a lot of schools in Greece
<alkisg> eterminal: yup
<alkisg> Why?
<eterminal> Because i want to install the LTSP and a server
<alkisg> ...ok but why does it matter that I did a lot of installations? Why not ask your questions in the #ltsp irc channel to see who is available to help you?
<eterminal> But i want to know of you think that a IBM or SUN server is better for a large scale development
<alkisg> eterminal: we don't have large scale deployments here, only a lot of little ones
<alkisg> Join #ltsp and ask there
 * alkisg heads to bed, 'night all
<eterminal> Talking about the support and the performance, cause we can assemble a new computer
<eterminal> Or buy one for a company.
<eterminal> I think that IBM offers a special server that supports ubuntu.
<kleewyck> I just upgraded from 11.10 to edubuntu 12.04 lts and now my LTSP clients no longer have sound. Any ideas?
<zamba> i love the way my desktop looks when launching edubuntu and the gnome classic profile.. i know this isn't really a edubuntu question, but how do i get the same desktop experience from vanilla ubuntu 12.04?
<zamba> because that looks exactly like i remembered ubuntu pre all the stupidness with unity
<zamba> stupidity, rather ;)
<stgraber> apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<stgraber> then select the gnome session in lightdm
<zamba> that's all?
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> that's the only extra package we install for the gnome classic profile in Edubuntu. Selecting the option in our installer only makes the default session be gnome-fallback instead of unity
<zamba> oh yeah!
<zamba> thanks a bunch
<stgraber> np
<zamba> i've waited months for this
<zamba> i can finally be productive in ubuntu again :)
<stgraber> it's been there since 11.10 at least ;)
<jbicha> it wasn't as nice in 11.10 though :)
<stgraber> true
<stgraber> jbicha: speaking of it being nice, what's the status of the SRU?
<jbicha> well Cimi merged the light-themes patches; I don't know when he'll do a release though
<jbicha> I think I'll push the GTK change to quantal & precise-proposed this weekend
<stgraber> cool, thanks
<stgraber> coming at UDS?
<jbicha> stgraber: yes but I won't arrive until Wednesday night
<stgraber> ah, ok
<zamba> no, it sucked in 11.10, that's why i abandoned it :)
<zamba> now i feel at home in ubuntu again
<zamba> finally
<zamba> thanks a bunch, edubuntu! :)
<stgraber> it's mostly jbicha you have to thank on that one, we just ship the package ;)
<tbrown> I need some help on the education ubuntu is this going to be a good download for me to learn the main terminal
#edubuntu 2012-05-05
<user24> test
<user24> is it possible to disable the dhcp server in edubuntu since i already have a dhcp server running on the network ?
<stgraber> user24: emptying /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf should do the trick
<tedmasterweb> Question about LXC: can it be used as the source for thin/fat clients? In other words, can I configure a distro inside of LXC and then serve it to thin clients, or do I not understand what LXC is used for?
<highvoltage> tedmasterweb: I think alkisg and stgraber talked about something like that
<stgraber> tedmasterweb: yes you can do that, you'll need to create a new apparmor profile for it though (or wait until we have an update allowing for lxc.aa_profile = unconfined to work)
<highvoltage> I think there's some services for the desktop that might not start in a container, but if those aren't a problem then there's no reason why it wouldn't work for an application server
<stgraber> tedmasterweb: you'll probably want an apparmor profile based on the default one but adding "mount -> /opt/ltsp/**," which allows for mounts to happen in the container chroot, otherwise creating/entering the chroot will be denied by apparmor
<stgraber> tedmasterweb: you can either add that line to /etc/apparmor.d/lxc/lxc-default and run "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload" or copy lxc-default to lxc-with-ltsp, rename the profile (first line of the file) and add the entry there. Then reload apparmor and set lxc.aa_profile = lxc-container-with-ltsp (or whatever profile name you choose)
<stgraber> tedmasterweb: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/05/04/lxc-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ <- the nesting example there, uses lxc.aa_profile and can probably be used as an example of what you want to do
 * highvoltage would rather keep the ltsp chroot on the server and have the desktop sessions in containers
<tedmasterweb> These are fascinating answers and I'll do my best to process them. I'm on the verge of setting up an LTSP classroom for testing purposes and exploring the possibilities
<tedmasterweb> I've found several resources on setting up LTSP but I'm still searching for the needle in the haystack: a tutorial, start to finish, on how to set up an LTSP classroom for K-12 (in other words, users that won't log in and shouldn't be able to modify their environment and users that will need their own accounts and some ability to configure their environment)
<stgraber> highvoltage: right, that setup should work without any tweaks to the apparmor profile. Only corner case you might hit is fuse filesystems as provided by gvfs, I'm not sure we allow these, but that's an easy fix in the apparmor profile.
<highvoltage> stgraber: could you review http://edubuntu.org/2012-05-05/edubuntu-at-uds ?
<stgraber> highvoltage: looks good
#edubuntu 2012-05-06
<kings__> What are edubuntu's greatest needs? In terms of development.
<carsten> hi everyone. I'd installed latest edubuntu 12.04 as ltsp server on a server at our primary school. before we had edubuntu 10.10 running with ltsp, which worked fine. Now some of the older thin clients with pentium 2 CPUs hung up, after loading the initrd.img and the capslock and shiftlock LED are blinking. what can I do? this happens with the old config which I used on 10.10 and the problem exists with edubuntu standard config for
<alkisg> carsten: your message was too big and it was cut in the middle at " with edubuntu standard config for"
<alkisg> If you have very old CPUs that don't support the "cmov" instruction, you need 10.04, which supports it
<alkisg> Also, if you're serving the -pae kernel, try the non-pae version
<carsten> hi alkisg, my post ended with "with edubuntu standard config for ltsp. " :)
<carsten> so I need to check if the Pentium 2 support the cmov instruction. how can I deal with the "non-pae" version?
<alkisg> carsten: one quick way to test is to try to boot it with the edubuntu dvd
<alkisg> If it at least goes up to the point where the ubuntu screen is shown, it's ok
<alkisg> To see if you have the non-pae kernel or not, run: ls /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386
<carsten> I only see generic
<carsten> vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<alkisg> OK so yeah you might want to try booting it with a 10.04 chroot
<cog> How do I get this junk off my screen?  I tried to load egoboo in 12.04 & it slowed down tremendously, then I got a terminal up and killed the unresponsive game and now about 25% of my screen looks terrible.
<alkisg> Or with a live cd
<alkisg> cog: for generic ubuntu questions, try #ubuntu
<carsten> alkisg: ok, so a solution would be, staying with edubuntu 12.04, install 10.04 in a virtual machine with ltsp server, generate i386 client image, copy it to the real server and run it?
<alkisg> ...yeah, but you might need some nbd-server manual configuration
<alkisg> Because in 10.04 it's using port 2000, and on 12.04 10809
<alkisg> Do you still have your old chroot?
<carsten> alkisg: no :/
<alkisg> I think you can build one from 12.04 without a VM
<carsten> alkisg: would be nice and faster ...
<alkisg> Not sure about the syntax, maybe ltsp-build-client --dist=lucid
<alkisg> carsten: for ltsp questions, #ltsp is better, we have factoids there, more people using ltsp etc
<carsten> alkisg: thx :)
<alkisg> np
#edubuntu 2013-04-29
<michel> Is Edubuntu aimed at developing countries?
<michel> Perhaps an obvious question, but the system requirements for the Unity desktop are relatively high in most developing countries.
<CeroMano> hi all
<CeroMano> I wonder if anyone can give a hand with grep command
<loof> Is there a text mode installer available for edubuntu... for some reason X is a slide show on this old P4
#edubuntu 2013-04-30
<alkisg> No gcompris in 13.04?! Btw, http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/gcompris/filelist exists, yet http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/gcompris doesnt! Very strange, something went wrong with the archive there?
<loof> Is there a text mode installer available for edubuntu... for some reason X is a slide show on this old P4
#edubuntu 2013-05-01
<loof> Is there a text mode installer available for edubuntu? for some reason X is a slide show on this old P4
#edubuntu 2013-05-03
<Joanet> Hi all
<Joanet> I'm trying to change the login background & logo using Ubuntu-tweak, but no luck. Also, I've copied the files to /usr/shares/backgrounds and repaired the permissions, but still no luck. Can anyone help me? I'm using Edubuntu 12.04 x64
<Joanet> I'm trying to change the login background & logo using Ubuntu-tweak, but no luck. Also, I've copied the files to /usr/shares/backgrounds and repaired the permissions, but still no luck. Can anyone help me? I'm using Edubuntu 12.04 x64
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: When I use ubuntu-tweak on normal ubuntu, it wrote change on /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/50_unity-greeter.gschema.override, but it seems Edubuntu uses other file
#edubuntu 2013-05-04
<Mar1_> hello!
<Mar1_> morning
#edubuntu 2014-04-28
<highvoltage> stgraber: hmm, http://edubuntu.org/deployments/map seems to have stopped working
<stgraber> highvoltage: ok, I'll have to take a look at some point
<highvoltage> stgraber: cool
#edubuntu 2014-05-01
<Guest35349> hello
<Guest35349> Can anybody have problem with ldm_autologin on edubuntu 12.04?
#edubuntu 2014-05-02
<championofcyrodi> Hello.  I'm using 14.04 LTS and have created a thick/fat client.  Everything has gone well with setting up sssd for ldap, user skeleton directory, and installing software on the image.  However, I have one BIG issue that I am not sure how to resolve.  I cannot lock the workstation.
<championofcyrodi> when i press ctrl+alt+del, and click the 'lock', the screen goes blank as if its locked.  But then i just move the mouse and everything comes right back up.
<championofcyrodi> also I have to use ctrl+alt+del, since there is no system tray (Clock & logout screen
<travis__> hello
<travis__> was looking to get some thoughts on edubuntu
<travis__> was thinking of putting it on my daughters laptop
#edubuntu 2014-05-03
<ink3> hello
<ink3> the best school aplication ?
#edubuntu 2016-05-04
<kidar> hi, I would like to setup an edubuntu network and i need help please
<highvoltage> kidar: fire away
<kidar> I would like a server that has private share and common share
<kidar> i would like all pc (they have hard drives) to logon to server by default
<kidar> i have 7 users and the a server
<kidar> pcs are p4 with 1 gig ram and 80 gig hd, server is c2d with 4gig ram and 500 gig hard drive
<kidar> i am using 14.04lts also
<kidar> any help with the above will be appreciated it is for an ngo
#edubuntu 2017-05-02
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gdm3 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
#edubuntu 2017-05-05
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.3 => 0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.1 => 0.30ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-05-01
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-05-04
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gimp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.22-1 => 2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
#edubuntu 2018-05-05
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: python-click [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.7-4] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gegl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:5.2.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gimp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gimp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gimp [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gimp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
#edubuntu 2019-05-04
<spippi> hi at all
<spippi> i have 2 question
<spippi> first i have download and installed last version of edubuntu, but know ask me update at 18.08 LTS, i must do or not?
<spippi> can you help me?
